#lubuntu 2011-09-19
<jwrigley> hi ppl, is there some easy way to install the packages of lubuntu in ubuntu?
<Unit193> Are you looking to replace Ubuntu with Lubuntu?
<Unit193> Are you using 11.04?
<jwrigley> yes to both questions
<jwrigley> but preferably without reinstalling
<Unit193> !purelxde
<ubot5> If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<Unit193> Or just   sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends
<jwrigley> thanks, that was just it, I was just looking for it under tasks, thanks!
<Unit193> Awesome, have a great convert ;)
<jwrigley> thanks :)
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> is there any known conflicts that affects windows media plugin?
<daniel__> hey :) is there a way to generate (manually) thumbnails for PCManFM, the filemanager?
<daniel__> i need thumbnails from my raw camera photos
<jmarsden> daniel__: Do you know specifically what file format you need the thumbnail images to be in?
<silverarrow> how do you go about checking plugin conflicts in gnome mplayer?
<daniel__> i just need to know where PCManFM stores the thumbnails so i can use imagemagick to create the thumbnails :)
<silverarrow> I think I must have some kind of winlib32 trouble
<silverarrow> libwin32
<jmarsden> daniel__: OK... so you can probably just get pcmanfm to create one and do something like find ~ -mtime -1    to see all files created in the last day... or you can read the pcmanfm sources to see what it does.  I'll see if it is easy to find out...
<daniel__> jmarsden, ah nice idea, thanks
<jmarsden> daniel__: You're welcome.
<silverarrow> mplaye /gecko used to stream fine, but after an update something went wrong. It works for most stuff, but not online tv
<silverarrow> I am searching for a way to tackle what I imagine is some kind of plugin / update conflict
<silverarrow> any idea?
<jmarsden> daniel__: Looks like ~/.thumbnails/ is the place you seek.
<daniel__> uh, but with weird names, i guess it's using some sort of hash name
<jmarsden> silverarrow: Remove all plugins.  See if issue is now gone.  add them back one at a time, testing each time.  Then you will know which one causes the problem.
<silverarrow> sounds good
<silverarrow> I am afraid some of my terminal install stuff might not be showing in package manager
<silverarrow> me and terminal is a bit like shots in the dark
<jmarsden> daniel__: Indeed.  You'll need to read the pcmanfm sources to figure out how it is hashing the filenames, I suspect.  Or you could just let pcmanfm generate them insyead?
<silverarrow> i suppose terminal maneuvering is classified under dark arts
<daniel__> jmarsden, pcmanfm doesn't support ".cr2" raw files, it seems :-/
<jmarsden> silverarrow: Then don't play russian roulette, (a) learn more about Linux and (b) ask for help before using the terminal!
<silverarrow> yeah that might be the ideal order of things, but I am afraid I learn rather randomly by trying and failing
<jmarsden> daniel__: Ah, OK.  That would make sense.  I think there is a special library for handling raw files, and I would guess pcmanfm does not link to it.
<jmarsden> silverarrow: Then at least learn by randomly trying and doing things that are listed in a Linux tutorial :)
<silverarrow> promise
<daniel__> jmarsden, indeed. i installed that (libraw) and that's why i could use other apps to create thumbs. Will check if md5 crc works + imagemagick convert ;)
<silverarrow> I can boot much the same set up of gnome mplayer and gecko in puppy linux, so I know it still works technically
<silverarrow> puppy linux is not nearly as solid as lubuntu, so it's really not an alternative
<silverarrow> a bit flimsy and erratic os
<silverarrow> where has 525 download gone?
<silverarrow> sorry
<jmarsden> daniel__: I think you need to look at the code in libfm/src/base/fm-path.c, the function fm_path_hash()
<silverarrow> is there a way to list plugins or setups in terminal ?
<daniel__> thanks alot
<jmarsden> daniel__: You're welcome.
<silverarrow> I am wondering about the rumors of a lubuntu release in october
<daniel__> jmarsden, there's nothing better than open source where you can just take a look at the source :)
<daniel__> silverarrow, lubuntu will release at the same time ubuntu releases
<jmarsden> silverarrow: They had better not be just rumours :)  Lubuntu 11.10 will come out along with all other official Ubuntu flavors :)
<silverarrow> lubuntu is the one I like best these days
<jmarsden> silverarrow: There probably is a way to list plugins, but it depends how gnome-mplayer handles them, and I am not familiar with it at anywhere close to that kinds of detail.
<silverarrow> Regular Ubuntu runs fine on my new laptop, and totem is good
<silverarrow> yes it is a trick thing
<silverarrow> and made even more foggy when I cannot remember what I installed extra
<jmarsden> daniel__: Re open source... that is why I spend so much time with Linux and open source, and have since 1992 :)
<jmarsden> silverarrow: Oh, to see what packages you installed?  look in /var/log/dpkg* for that.
<silverarrow> thanks
<jmarsden> silverarrow: Or use dpkg -l | grep ^ii for a list of currently installed packages, so maybe   dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep mplayer    might help??
<silverarrow> var?
<silverarrow> I'm in filemanager, showing hidden
<jmarsden> silverarrow: /var is a directory in Linux... /var/log is where the log files are.  /var/log/dpkg.log is the current log of what dpkg has done on your machine.
<jmarsden> I just use the shell, filemanagers are not much use to me, even though I spend a bit of time helping out with pcmanfm sometimes :)
<jmarsden> silverarrow: So I would do    less /var/log/dpkg.log     to see the current dpkg log file, for example.  No file manager needed.
<silverarrow> thanks, found it ;- )
<silverarrow> terminal gave an enormous list
<jmarsden> I said /var/log/dpkg* ....   does ls /var/log/dpkg*   give "an enormous list" ??  Really?
<silverarrow> http://pastebin.com/4ZmtcTQm
<jmarsden> That's not a list of files, that is the contents of one file :)
<silverarrow> oh, there is a difference?
<jmarsden> silverarrow: do    ls /var/log/dpkg*       and then do    less /var/log/dpkg*    to see the difference.
<jmarsden> The first lists the files matching that pathname/filename, the second reads them using less.
<jmarsden> Now you can reduce the amount of info you need to read, using grep... something like    grep mplayer /var/log/dpkg.log   for example.
<jmarsden> To further reduce that, you could decide you only care about "status installed" entries, and so do    grep mplayer /var/log/dpkg.log |grep "status installed"
<jmarsden> Usual normal searching for strings in text files, in other words.
<silverarrow> nothing much turns up
<jmarsden> Ok, so what kinds of names do your plugin packages have?  Maybe thet do not have "mplayer" in their names?
<silverarrow> except dpkg -l | grep ^ii     resulted in a lot
<jmarsden> Well, that's a list of all installed packages, so that should be a lot :)
<silverarrow> they should have mplayer in their name, at least some of them, or perhaps gecko
<silverarrow> my windows media plugin keeps crashing
<silverarrow> it's a message I get in browser
<jmarsden> So what package is it, do you have any idea?  And if so, uninstall it and see if the problem goes away :)
<silverarrow> I have of course the lubuntu restriceds found in package manager
<silverarrow> then I think I went for some medibuntu packages
<silverarrow> which might be the main stuff
<silverarrow> I have the plugin for mplayer and gecko in browser
<jmarsden> You need the *name* of the package...
<silverarrow> http://imagebin.org/173041
<silverarrow> I need to get more clever at this
<jmarsden> That just says you do not have any other packages installed with mplayer in their names.
<jmarsden> Do you know *when* you added these plugin packages?  Date?
<jmarsden> if so you can search the dpkg.log by date to find them.
<silverarrow> about 60 days ago or so
<jmarsden> OK, so look in the dpkg.log file for things installed around July 20th and see if they look like the plugins.
<silverarrow>  it turned out a bit tricky
<jmarsden> silverarrow: Why?  WHat is tricky about reading and searching a text file?
<silverarrow> http://pastebin.com/Vtccd9Qy
<jmarsden> That does not look like output from dpkg.log on a particular date.  So either I am confused, or you are... ?
<jmarsden> For example, does    grep 2011-07-20 /var/log/dpkg.log |grep "status installed"       show you anything relevant?
<silverarrow> probably me
<silverarrow> no, it doesn't give any results
<jmarsden> silverarrow: OK, so hunt for other dates near that one...
<silverarrow> well I change the moths +/- 1 and nothing changed
<silverarrow> maybe day
<jmarsden> If you have to, drop the -20 and see everything dpkg installed in July...
<jmarsden> You are the one who was complaining about too much output earlier, so I was trying to give you nice exact searches... :)
<silverarrow> thank
<silverarrow> sorry, I cannot make them work
<silverarrow> I need a break
<silverarrow> and I need to get going too
<jmarsden> OK... well, we tried :)
<silverarrow> I shall have to give it a new go when I get home in the evening
<silverarrow> yes, and thanks for the help
<silverarrow> I'm sure I we trace things better with a few attempts
<jmarsden> silverarrow: OK.  One lesson to learn: document what you do to your system, especially when it is something unusual like installing non-standard packlages from a non-standard repository... just keeping a text file about what you did would have avoided all this.
<silverarrow> I will do that next time
<jmarsden> OK.  11PM here... goodnight :)
<silverarrow> I think I will do a clean cd install on next lubuntu release
<silverarrow> good night
<silverarrow> 8 in the morning here
<gilles> hi .. how to i make an application to auto start then OS starts ?
<gilles> lunbutu 10.4
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ#How_I_can_autostart_a_program_when_logging_in_to_Desktop
<bioterror> urxvtd is just an example
<bioterror> if you dont have a .desktop file for your desired application, you can make one
<gilles> ok .. im new so this sounds complicated for me already
<gilles> i have downloaded a program
<gilles> teamviewer
<gilles> want it to start
<gilles> hpw do i upgrade from 10.04 to 11.04 withouth formatting ?
<gilles> ?
<m6locks> does apt-get dist-upgrade work in lubuntu?
<m6locks> at least using update manager one should be able to upgrade
<m6locks> gilles: have you tried it? system tools -> update maanger
<gilles> there is no update mngr
<gilles> in 10.4
<m6locks> oh ok
<m6locks> well i guess it does the same thing as apt-get dist-upgrade
<m6locks> it does not always work
<gilles> ok
<gilles> how to i get an application to start up with my system
<gilles> was looking only .. but to get a desktop config file ..
<gilles> im not sure .. im new
<gilles> its updating now ..
<m6locks> good luck :D
<gilles> thx ..
<gilles> how to i get an app to auto start with my os ?
<gilles> like start up in windows
<m6locks> you need a boot manager, grub or LILO are the most used
<gilles> ok ? and i need little more details
<gilles> on how to get it to work
<m6locks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<m6locks> something like that
<gilles> i meed like when the os boots .. once on desktop .. it loads terminal for example automatically
<m6locks> oh ok
<m6locks> the are a variety of programs, also you can enter the executing commands straight to boot scripts
<gilles> ok programs would probably more easier
<m6locks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75749
<m6locks> desktop session settigns does not seem to have selecting your own applications available
<m6locks> like in ubuntu
<gilles> i know .. what are you using ?
<m6locks> lubuntu 11.04
<m6locks> on asus eee pc 700
<gilles> can you start up apps ?
<gilles> wit hthe desktop ssession
<giuseppe__> ciao
<giuseppe__> i'm italian
<giuseppe__> how can I set the display resolution LCD 15.6 HD?
<giuseppe__> help me
<giuseppe__> please
<giuseppe__> i need help
<JohnDoe_71Rus> giuseppe__: lxrandr
<giuseppe__> 1366 x 768 is not my settinh
<giuseppe__> setting
<giuseppe__> i need to set 1800x 1200
<giuseppe__> <JohnDoe_71Rus  i must to install catalyst driver?
<m6locks> so...
<m6locks> any ideas what packages to remove to make space? I'm running out of it
<m6locks> the base install is a wee bit too big for this eee pc system
<bioterror> m6locks, there's not that much packages to be removed
<bioterror> m6locks, if you're really low on space, you could install ubuntu from mini.iso and then install just lubuntu-core and pull what ever you need
<GTRsdk> m6locks: what don't you need?
<Unit193> You could go on a du -h rampage in your /home/user :P
<bioterror> I remember when I had my redhat on 4GB deathstar hdd, I usually first removed man pages :D
<m6locks> well there are some applications I don't need, I was wondering if I could get rid of some 'useless' libs and stuff
<bioterror> remember to run apt-cache clean sometimes too
<m6locks> thanks for tip, will do
<m6locks> hmm invalid operation clean
<bioterror> sorry, apt-get clean
<m6locks> oh all right
<m6locks> I'd really love to see a LXDE version of eeexubuntu, with 11.04 repositories
<m6locks> but I guess they don't develop it anymore
<m6locks> I could fit it in 1,7G, but it didn't have chromium or other cool features
<m6locks> well, the 7.10 version at least
<phillw> m6locks: you could try minimal install and lubuntu-core. That is about as small as lubuntu can get.
<m6locks> well this is minimal install, and it was some 2,7G or so
<m6locks> hold on, minimal install on ubuntu or lubuntu?
<bioterror> !mini
<ubot5> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<phillw> m6locks: minimal install puts linux on, and little else. you can then add to it. Instead of lubuntu-desktop, just add lubuntu-core. From there you can add what you need
<m6locks> hmm ok, it should have xmodmap available, I have this keyboard issue with this one
<m6locks> alt gr turns on without pressing the key, so it needs to be remapped
<m6locks> console installs are kinda out of the question
<bioterror> I mostly need alt gr for @, and during installations that's not needed ;)
<m6locks> aye, but it is locked on and all I can see after that is greek characters when typing
<bioterror> :(
<m6locks> yeah it is totally nerve-wrecking when it happens
#lubuntu 2011-09-20
<cjohnston> I've installed +1.. When trying to boot for the first time, its hanging at Starting Bluetooth.. any ideas on whats going on or how to fix?
<silverarrow> hmm
<silverarrow> did you check filesum and integrity on cd?
<cjohnston> yes
<silverarrow> good
<silverarrow> I once had trouble when I ran updates during install
<silverarrow> you know the ones you mark off for
<silverarrow> major grub error
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> im not sure why im hanging at bluetooth
<silverarrow> what are the specs?
<cjohnston> on my system? i dont even think it has bluetooth
<silverarrow> yes, like ram
<silverarrow> but if you ran the installer fine, it should all be fine
<cjohnston> 4gb ran, a quad core prox
<cjohnston> proc
<silverarrow> this is first boot up?
<silverarrow> plenty
<cjohnston> ya.. i installed lubuntu... been running ubuntu forever
<silverarrow> I have ran lubuntu on 3GB and duo core pentium something
<silverarrow> I like lubuntu
<silverarrow> I have it on an old laptop with rather minimal specs
<cjohnston> ctrl alt delete gives me the lubuntu splash screen and then reboots.. but still stops on reboot at bluetooth
<silverarrow> 1GB and not so powerful cpu
<phillw> cjohnston: I've just had a quick trawl round bugs, I cannot find one that links to your problem.
<cjohnston> :-/
<cjohnston> phillw: it was on todays daily cd
<silverarrow> very odd
<silverarrow> I have sometimes had buggy installs, and a reattempt has resulted in a working os
<jmarsden> cjohnston: You could try using the Beta1 image instead -- older, but if this is a very new bug, the beta1 ISO might work fine for you.
<silverarrow> lubuntu install has behaved well for me on different systems, only hp has resisted, and dell
<cjohnston> this is a dell
<phillw> I have no bluetooth to test the betas on, but as bluetooth is a 'core' part of ubuntu I'd have expected to see it on their reporting system also.
<jmarsden> I think that is just the last msg on screen before the hang; I'd guess the hang is actually caused by something else.
<silverarrow> I have a blue tooth usb thing, and it works fine
<cjohnston> jmarsden: any idea whats after bluetooth
<silverarrow> I thought I had problems with it, but it turned out my printer has some kind of lazer light, not blue tooth lol
<cjohnston> it does say bluetooth ok
<jmarsden> Not really... I'd have to go dig around the startup scripts to find out, and I'm not "really" on IRC right now (busy with other stuff)...
<cjohnston> gotcha
<cjohnston> well.. im about to head off to bed, but im on irssi/screen, so I'll be around.. if you think of anything, ping me and I'll check it in the morning.
<jmarsden> OK, no promises, but if I come up with something I'll do that.
<cjohnston> Thanks
<silverarrow> why can't I make my own wallpaper in lubuntu?
<cjohnston> ill dl b1 too, and then i can try that in the AM
<silverarrow> firefox has this simple function for setting any picture as wallpaper, but it will not go on the desktop?
<silverarrow> cjohnston, it would be great to know how you make stuff work
<silverarrow> so wallpapers in lubuntu is narrowed down to LXDE's own?
<silverarrow> sight
<jmarsden> silverarrow: Huh?  Right click on the desktop, click Desktop Preferences, click the icon at the right of the "wallpaper" field, then find any JPG file you want and it will become your wallpaper.  No restriction at all to "LXDE's own".
<silverarrow> jmarsden, I remember the easy FF function worked in ubuntu
<jmarsden> I didn't know it existed :)  Desktop prefs is not exactly hard...
<jmarsden> But anyway, I'm not really here... I'm working :)
<phillw> silverarrow: lubuntu uses chromium by default, owing to FF being a little bit too bloated :)
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> I downloaded FF because of the clever flash video replacer addon
<silverarrow> only
<silverarrow> lol, jmarsden, I am a bit slow sometimes
<silverarrow> thanks
<silverarrow> phillw, I'm not stuck on FF, but there are some useful addons
<silverarrow> the flash video replacer allows me to stream youtube and some others very well
<silverarrow> adobe flash player is a bit jerky on minimal specs
<phillw> silverarrow: it has taken me a while to pop over to chromium, the clincher for me was when https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bfbameneiokkgbdmiekhjnmfkcnldhhm became available, It is a MUST for me :)
<phillw> silverarrow: as flash is on its way out owing to html5, it is not high on my list of must haves. Not only have apple dropped it, but the new tablet version of IE will also use html5 and not support it.
<silverarrow> last lubuntu install I stuck with chromium for a couple of months, until I was recommended the flash replacer. I think it is general mozilla so maybe it will be available for chromium?
<silverarrow> unfortunately html5 runs equally jerky on my old system
<silverarrow> the flash video replacer runs seamlessly
<phillw> html5 should run faster than flash?
<phillw> http://www.youtube.com/html5
<phillw> you can add flash to chromium just as if to FF
<silverarrow> hmm, maybe I should give it another go
<silverarrow> I realize I might not get everything to work on this old laptop, at least not ideally
<silverarrow> at some point, adobe flash player got to heavy
<silverarrow> it is the only app not running smoothly though
<silverarrow> how do I try html5 in chromium then? only ff and opera is listed for linux
<jmarsden> silverarrow: In Chromium, browse to the link phillw gave and click "Join HTML5 trial" -- it's that simple.
<silverarrow> hmm
<jmarsden> Then browse to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_l6PYC2B0Wc to see my son play some classical guitar :)
<silverarrow> still runs a bit too slow in away
<silverarrow> hmm, no, it runs fine
<silverarrow> it just needed a few seconds to get going
<silverarrow> and this is 700 MHz duron
<silverarrow> I would say the flash replace is even better
<silverarrow> but only on minimal specs
<phillw> jmarsden: tomorrow he will be back asking how to get Blu-Ray to work :P
<silverarrow> I shall add html5 to my other system to try, it is more normal
<silverarrow> is there a difference between Chrome and Chromium?
<jmarsden> silverarrow: yes.  Chrome is proprietary closed source, Chromium is open source.  Chrome has a few extras in it that Chromium does not... but I don't even know what they are :)
<silverarrow> oh I see
<silverarrow> fickely issues
<silverarrow> this is the addon I like http://www.webgapps.org/add-ons/flashvideoreplacer
<daniel__> hey, i'm back ;)
<rezbd> welcome back
<daniel__> (hopefully lubuntu release fixes the wlan problem of choosing sta instead of b43 ;) )
<daniel__> anyway, still hoping to get some information about PCManFM
<daniel__> my problem: i'm trying to get PCManFM to show thumbnails from raw photos
<daniel__> (*.cr2)
<daniel__> I now generated the thumbnails by myself but they still doesn't get displayed. Do i need to register what kind of files got thumbnails to display? Shouldn't it just search in ~thumbnails if there exist something?
<jmarsden> daniel__: I'm not sure, but reading the code will tell you.  There may be a fixed set of file types that it does thembnails for, somewhere??
<daniel__> jmarsden,  you might be right and i am on my way to download the libfm source :)
<rezbd> jmarsden: good evening sir. how are you doing? :)
<jmarsden> rezbd: I'm fine, kind of busy tonight with real life stuff, joining in here once in a while "unofficially" :)
<rezbd> sounds like dinner party ;p
<rezbd> jmarsden: sir let me know when you are free, I have to ask you something about bluetooth activation
<jmarsden> rezbd: I'm not really "sir" :)   Have you read and worked with the ideas in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<rezbd> ok SIR, gonna check it out :))
<jmarsden> :)
<phillw> ;topic Welcome to #lubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu ||  Download Lubuntu at http://tinyurl.com/GetLubuntu || Need help? http://tinyurl.com/LubuntuDocumentation || Please use #lubuntu-offtopic for general chat || Always follow the channel guidelines - http://freenode.net/channel_guidelines.shtml
* DragonEyes changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Welcome to #lubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu ||  Download Lubuntu at http://tinyurl.com/GetLubuntu || Need help? http://tinyurl.com/LubuntuDocumentation || Please use #lubuntu-offtopic for general chat || Always follow the channel guidelines - http://freenode.net/channel_guidelines.shtml
<phillw> ;part #lubuntu
<rezbd> I don't understand. everything is ok but why i don't find the bluetooth device :|
<rezbd> rezwan@rezwan-NF108-NF208:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart
<rezbd>  * Stopping bluetooth                                                   [ OK ]
<rezbd>  * Starting bluetooth                                                   [ OK ]
<rezbd> rezwan@rezwan-NF108-NF208:~$
<rezbd> jmarsden: sir are you awake right now? :)
<jmarsden> Yes...
<jmarsden> So... what does    hcitool dev   say?  Did it find your device?
<rezbd> I have followed this procedure:
<rezbd> Older documentation:Before you begin open up the terminal and type the following:sudo apt-get install bluez && sudo apt-get install bluez-utilsRestart the bluetooth server to ensure your pc can communicate with a bluetooth devicesudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart
<rezbd> jmarsden: hcitool dev have found my device but..
<rezbd> ok I'm gonna run it agin from the beginning to show you the results
<rezbd> jmarsden: yes it has found
<rezbd> rezwan@rezwan-NF108-NF208:~$ hcitool dev
<rezbd> Devices:
<rezbd> 	hci0	B4:74:9F:8E:8D:1D
<rezbd> 	hci1	00:1F:81:00:02:50
<rezbd> rezwan@rezwan-NF108-NF208:~$
<jmarsden> OK, so... hmm, you have two :) OK, so what exactly is the problem?
<rezbd> but then it shows rezwan@rezwan-NF108-NF208:~$ sudo bluez-simple-agent hci0 B4:74:9F:8E:8D:1D
<rezbd> [sudo] password for rezwan:
<rezbd> Release
<rezbd> Creating device failed: org.bluez.Error.ConnectionAttemptFailed: Page Timeout
<rezbd> rezwan@rezwan-NF108-NF208:~$
<rezbd> actually I have aslo connected an external bluetooth device at usb :p
<rezbd> that's why it's showing two
<daniel__> ok, i'm now trying to compile libfm so i get some debug output: My Problem - i see many "DEBUG()" prints in the source and i don't know how to compile that using dpkg-buildpackage so i see that DEBUG() macro output
<daniel__> (libfm = backend from PCManFM)
<daniel__> (the compile itself worked nicely - only missing the debug outputs)
<jmarsden> rezbd: (I only have about 10 minutes more I can stay here... not trying to rush you, just bad timing)... the ID you need to give to bluez-simle-agent is the ID of the "other end", the remote wireless device...
<jmarsden> I think!
<rezbd> ok sir. good night
<jmarsden> rezbd: Can you put the remote bluetooth device that you want to connect to into a mode where it is discoverable, and then do   hcitool scan
<rezbd> hope to talk with you later :)
<rezbd> ah ok
<rezbd> i'm gonna look for it
<rezbd> wow
<rezbd> ezwan@rezwan-NF108-NF208:~$ hcitool scan
<rezbd> Scanning ...
<rezbd> 	34:7E:39:2E:D5:81	Nokia 2700 classic
<rezbd> rezwan@rezwan-NF108-NF208:~$
<rezbd> that's my mobile phone :)
<jmarsden> rezbd: So it is working fine :)
<daniel__> (ok, trying DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=debug now)
<rezbd> jmarsden: but i don't see any option to connect with it :(
<jmarsden> daniel__: I'm not sure that is what you need, more likely you need a way to set a DEBUG flag in a Makefile or something along those lines; I think the option you are trying is for building dbg packages that have symbol tables for debugging...
<rezbd> any indicator or something like that
<jmarsden> rezbd: Read the rest of the page I pointed you at.  I don't know what GUI interface exists for bluetooth in Lubuntu, I have not tried it... but you can probably do something using   sudo bluez-simple-agent hci0 34:7E:39:2E:D5:81
<jmarsden> and so forth...
<rezbd> ok sir. good night :)
<rezbd> sweet dreams
<jmarsden> Goodnight :)
<cjohnston> What would be the command to start up the desktop with lubuntu?
<cjohnston> phillw: jmarsden by installing b1 I was able to boot up into lubuntu.. now to run updates and see if it lasts.
<phillw> cjohnston: cool :)
<cjohnston> phillw: am I missing something, or does the monitor display settings not allow me to setup and have two monitors running where one is not just a clone of the other?
<phillw> cjohnston: I still use grandr.. not sure if I should, but it works for me :)
<cjohnston> just apt-get install grandr?
<phillw> cjohnston: http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=84
<phillw> that should do it :)
<cjohnston> I was enjoying 11.04 on my desktop, but unity is now kinda a requirement (you cant boot into classic) so here I am.. lol
<phillw> I have 11.10 in a Virtual Machine.
<cjohnston> I still have it on my laptop, and do quite like unity.. but using synergy between my desktop and laptop, having the unity bar in the middle was a pain
<bioterror> but isnt unity like OS X
<bioterror> and everybody wants Mac's
<bioterror> I've seen it on television and movies
<bioterror> and in my work all the people in the offices are talking about how mac's are fast and no problems
<bioterror> ;)
<bioterror> so unity cannot be that bad?
<cjohnston> phillw: after doing all of my updates, I'm back to not being able to login.. but this time I don't even get to see that bluetooth is ok.. the screen goes blank before that
<rezbd> jmarsden: sir my bluetooth problem is solved :)
<svm> ls
<nyuszika7h> DragonEyes :O
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> i have windows and lubuntu and i wana delete windows how to do that ?
<bioterror> with gparted for example
<nyuszika7h> kosaidpo: you can just format Windows partition with gparted or something.
<bioterror> I would use live media for adding the windows space for lubuntu
<nyuszika7h> Although it's a good idea to remove it from your boot loader (GRUB, LILO, Syslinux etc.), too.
<kosaidpo> guys and it ll boot with no problem ?? even i have the bootin things in window
<kosaidpo> or shud i modify the fstab file ?
<nyuszika7h> yes, it will work if you use Linux's bootloader.
<nyuszika7h> Probably
<bioterror> what else he would use?
<kosaidpo> how  ?
<bioterror> as windows has chainloader
<bioterror> and it comes after grub
<kosaidpo> bioterror: well what i have to do is jst format the windows partition ?? thats all ??
<bioterror> why you want to format it?
<bioterror> you can just remove it and add that space to your / or /home, or how ever you've partitioned your lubuntu
<kosaidpo> bioterror: okies and i wont have prboel when ireboot ?
<kosaidpo> problems*
<bioterror> probably not ;)
<bioterror> UUID <3
<bioterror> but good night
#lubuntu 2011-09-21
<hugodidier> Hola cuates
<pmatulis> so is there anything noteworthy coming up in 11.10 for Lubuntu?
<Unit193> Awesome new theme and it'll be official
<pmatulis> new theme?  that's it?
<Unit193> AltCD will be built
<pmatulis> ubuntulog_: what dat?
<Unit193> Nope
<pmatulis> whoops.
<pmatulis> Unit193: what is altcd?
<Unit193> !alternate
<ubot5> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Artwork/Incoming/Oneiric/Ozone is the new theme
<pmatulis> Unit193: he he, alright, the alternate CD, ok
<Unit193> pmatulis: There are quite a few changes, you should take a look at the mailing list archive or subscribe
<Mneumonic> Hi
<Mneumonic> What would the different be if i uninstalled lubuntu-desktop and installed lxde?
<pmatulis> Mneumonic: nothing
<Mneumonic> another odd question.
<Mneumonic> in lubuntu is there a way to get notifications when you use the volume hotkeys
<Mneumonic> the brightness keys have a notification that pops up as i change them
<Unit193> Default config and programs
<Mneumonic> volume doesnt have a notification
<Mneumonic> anyone have any ideas for this?
<Mneumonic> Also, is there a way to remove chromium?
<Mneumonic> if i try to remove it, it tells me it is also going to remove lubuntu
<Unit193> It's going to remove lubuntu-desktop, not Lubuntu
<Mneumonic> whats the difference
<Unit193> Lubuntu is the distro, lubuntu-desktop is the package that installs everything you need for a default Lubuntu install
<Unit193> It's a metapackage
<Mneumonic> is there a way to remove chromium without removing that
<Unit193> !lubuntu-desktop
<ubot5> k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<Unit193> It's fine if it gets removed, I don't have it anymore
<Mneumonic> would i then have to install lxde to have a desktop back?
<Unit193> You wouldn't have to reinstall anything
<Mneumonic> I think i'm lost then. Won't removing lubuntu-desktop leave me without a desktop?
<Unit193> No
<Unit193> If you remove chromium, it will remove this metapackage, the only reason you would need it is when you upgrade to Oneiric
<Mneumonic> ah alright, thanks
<Mneumonic> any idea about how to get notifications to work when i adjust sound using my multimedia keys?
<Unit193> Give me a second
<Mneumonic> alright
<Unit193> If you mouse wheel over the volume icon, does it work?
<Mneumonic> yea
<Mneumonic> it works if i use my keys also
<Mneumonic> i just don't get a graphical notification
<Unit193> Hmmm.... I don't seem to be finding much
<Mneumonic> Yea its not that big of a deal
<Mneumonic> not a dealbreaker for lubuntu
<Mneumonic> Honestly i was done with Ubuntu based distros until i tried lubuntu today
<Mneumonic> so far i'm really liking it
<Unit193> Awesome, what turned you off?
<Mneumonic> every 11.04 derivative i've tried (ubuntu, xubuntu and mint 11) all had a ton of bugs
<Mneumonic> does lubuntu use pulseaudio or just alsa
<Mneumonic> I actually gave xubuntu 11.04 another try earlier and had even more bugs than before
<Unit193> I think it's just alsa
<Mneumonic> that could be why
<Mneumonic> It seems like every distro that uses pulseaudio is terrible on my laptop
<Unit193> http://paste.ubuntu.com/694191/
<Unit193> !pastebinit
<ubot5> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Mneumonic> Yea i give up on getting volume notifications to work
<Mneumonic> i guess its not that big of a deal
<Mneumonic> Is there a way to chnage the theme of the panel
<Mneumonic> I see change appearance but don't see panel options
<bioterror> volume doesnt have notification becouse it is done thru openbox's rc.xml
<bioterror> display brightnes shows notification becouse power-applet, I think ;)
<Unit193> notify-send Volume done turned up
<bioterror> silverarrow, any particular reason for ircing as a root?
<rezbd> if I don't see I software after installing it, where should I look for it?
<rezbd> a software*
<bioterror> dpkg -L package
<rezbd> is it a terminal command?
<bioterror> ofcourse it is ;)
<bioterror> !dpkg
<ubot5> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<rezbd> ok :)
<rezbd> I have installed ttytter but don't see it
<rezbd> anywhere
<bioterror> commandline twitter client
<rezbd> yes ;)
<rezbd> I'm gonna reinstall it again
<rezbd> still don't see it :(
<rezbd> it should be on 'internet' section
<bioterror> no it should not
<bioterror> it doesnt create a .desktop -file into /usr/share/applications/
<bioterror> it's a console client
<rezbd> :( so how can I opent it?
<rezbd> open*
<bioterror> man tytter
<bioterror> ttytter
<rezbd> rezwan@rezwan-NF108-NF208:~$ man ttytter
<rezbd> No manual entry for ttytter
<rezbd> See 'man 7 undocumented' for help when manual pages are not available.
<rezbd> rezwan@rezwan-NF108-NF208:~$
<rezbd> :(
<bioterror> no manpage :o
<rezbd> :(
<bioterror> just run it in a terminal?
<bioterror> must be a simple application if it doesnt need a man page
<rezbd> yes it's very simeple
<rezbd> even I don't know how can I run it from terminal :p
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> why doesn't lubuntu go for softmaker
<silverarrow> ?
<silverarrow> It would be the lightest office out there  I think
<_s1lent-b0b> I have an odd problem. When I log in, my alsa sound level is all the way down. I turned them up where I want them, save the session, it does not matter. [xfce desktop and lxde] Lubuntu 10.10. Was working fine, I don't understand what happened...
<_s1lent-b0b> does anyone know where alsa saves it's sound levels?
<_s1lent-b0b> I guess not ;)
<_s1lent-b0b> I have tried reinstalling alsa, reinstalling the mixer, I am baffled. {why does purge not REALLY remove all settings ... }
<_s1lent-b0b> wow this room is absolutely worthless. No ideas and nobody else has a problem. I just go with Xubuntu and start over. nevermind.
<ahma> Is there anything that cant be done using lubuntu but can be done by ubuntu by a normal user?
<pmatulis> how are people liking the beta version?  working well?  i'm considering upgrading...
<leszek> hi
<ahma> Hi
<czz> Hello, does anyone know why the Chromium updates have stopped? (Dev. build)
<czz> The last update was almost a month ago...
<m6locks> hmm nope
<m6locks> which build is the latest?
<m6locks> i just built mine
<m6locks> it is 99583
<czz> m6locks, what version?
<m6locks> czz:
<m6locks> 15.0.871.0 (Developer Build 99583) Ubuntu 10.04
<czz> Same here.
<czz> Should be this: 16.0.889.0
<m6locks> i don't mind since this works
<czz> true
<m6locks> should? they have a stable out for 10.04?
<m6locks> or is it just for newer versions
<micahg> the person in Ubuntu who was working on Chromium left the project, so we're hobbling along ATM, hopefully stable will be updated soon, we'll get the other PPAs going next month hopefully
<Unit193> micahg: Ah, thanks. I'll make sure and remember that
<micahg> and we're looking for people who want to help maintain them as well :)
<Unit193> I know jmars is busy, but that's something we may really need
<gilir> micahg, he left temporarly or definitly ? pretty sad :(
<micahg> gilir: it seems permanent
<gilir> :-/
<micahg> I missed M14 for beta 2, but it should go in right after
<gilir> no problem, it could wait post B2
<micahg> yeah, M13 has special cert protection OOTB, so I didn't rush
#lubuntu 2011-09-22
<Green> hey guys
<Green> anyone here/
<Green> ?
<orflon> hello, is there a way to refresh the desktop from command line? I change the wallpaper through a script, keeping the wallpaper's name the same, but chaning the actual image, though I need something like a refresh/reload to load the new image.
<apanda> ahoi. does anyone know how to disable "autoplay" for removable media in lubuntu? i dont want the popups that ask what to do
<silverarrow> I discoved an error in my lubuntu cd
<silverarrow> the one I used for installing
<silverarrow> cd health ceck; error fund in 1 files!
<bioterror> who dares to fund errors in lubuntu CD's!
<bioterror> now you can burn that CD again or move to USB sticks ;)
<silverarrow> pool/restricted/b/bcmwl/bcmwl-kernel_source_5.100.8238+bdcom_0ubuntu2_38deb
<silverarrow> i can
<silverarrow> usb is better?
<bioterror> faster, harder
<silverarrow> lubuntu is failing on me
<silverarrow> the most unfortunate ways
<silverarrow> i get "os not detected"
<M0hi> silverarrow: you are contributing well im making people aware about the possible errors that can occur in a machine
<silverarrow> even #hd not detected" at bootup
<M0hi> you are a good bug triager ;)
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> I think bios is a bid shoddy in my laptop
<gentoo_drummer> anyone here?
<gentoo_drummer> how do i change the keybinds?
<silverarrow> binds?
<gentoo_drummer> is it lxde or openbox config, it's too weird theres no rc file
<gentoo_drummer> anyone?
<silverarrow> sorry, I'm not in lubuntu right now
<silverarrow> I need to fix mine
<bioterror> gentoo_drummer, ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<bioterror> and there he goes
<bioterror> damn you adhd generation!
<bioterror> more energy drinks and candy bars
<silverarrow> or maybe good old coffee
<silverarrow> lol
<phillw> bioterror: ditto, I was also just looking it up!
<bioterror> phillw, memorize it!
<silverarrow> is lubuntu using LVM logical volume management?
<KM0201> i beleive it can, but you have to use the Alt. CD, and you have to set it up... it doesn't do it by default.
<KM0201> http://www.davelachapelle.ca/guides/ubuntu-lvm-guide/
<silverarrow> thanks
<KM0201> that's pretty old though
<silverarrow> I'm trying to figure out why lubuntu hd is not detected
<KM0201> on a new system or adding a new drive, or what?
<silverarrow> I have a fairly new hard drive, lubuntu has behaved fine the last two months, but something has happened
<silverarrow> bios does not detect hd, neither do I get any grub or anything at all
<silverarrow> when I boot lubuntu in cd, it detects hd and lubuntu install fine
<silverarrow> last time lubuntu booted, all signs of hd indicated heathy drives,
<silverarrow> is there anything I can do from the live lubuntu cd?
<silverarrow> to sort of shake hd a bit
<silverarrow> tell it to behave
<KM0201> silverarrow: that sounds like a hardware issue, more than a software problem
<KM0201> silverarrow: if the BIOS does not detect the hard drive, then this is not a linux issue.
<KM0201> a BIOS will detect a hard drive, no matter what file system, OS, etc.. is on it.
<silverarrow> it should
<silverarrow> I am wondering if old bios is messing things up
<KM0201> have you changed the BIOS since this all started?
<silverarrow> original hd was 40 gb, new one is 320
<silverarrow> no
<KM0201> then how are you determining an "old" bios vs a "new" bios?
<silverarrow> there aren't any new bios for computer
<silverarrow> it is an older latop
<silverarrow> that's all I mean
<KM0201> hold on a second, you're not making any sense.
<KM0201> so you bought a 320gig hard drive,
<silverarrow> yes,
<KM0201> to put in this laptop
<KM0201> and it's not working
<silverarrow> and it worked fine
<KM0201> ok, it worked fine.
<silverarrow> not right now
<KM0201> ok, stop.
<bioterror> does your computer recognize that 40GB drive?
<bioterror> have you tried it?
<KM0201> the 320gig never worked... or it worked, and now its not?
<bioterror> KM0201, it used to work, not it does not
<KM0201> bioterror: i thought he said it used to work w/ the 40gig drive..
<silverarrow> bios never detected all the 320GB, lubuntu and any os did
<KM0201> well thre's your issue.. its the BIOS, not lubuntu
<bioterror> it doesnt matter
<silverarrow> no, it worked fine with the new hd, for three months, with a grub issue at one point that got solved
<bioterror> all that matters is 1) grub 2) kernel 3) filesystem
<KM0201> bioterror: but if the BIOS cannot read the detect the drive to boot 1, 2, or 3... then? (maybe i'm misunderstanding what he's saying)
<silverarrow> I did however detect one error in my lubuntu cd today
<silverarrow> hmm
<bioterror> I would try the 40GB drive
<bioterror> to confirm that the laptop itself is okay
<KM0201> agree.
<bioterror> after that you should use another computer to get sure that the 320GB drive is not broken
<silverarrow> I tossed the old drive, it has bad sectors
<KM0201> if the 320gig is attatched, and you can't see the 320gig drive in the BIOS (and it has previously worked) the only logical conclusion is the drive or the motherboard is bad.. hooking up the 40gig drive will determine which the problem is.
<KM0201> well, there goes that ide
<KM0201> *idea
<bioterror> yep
<silverarrow> I am running puppy fine from cd and save folder, frugal install, usb connected hd
<bioterror> good for puppy ;)
<KM0201> silverarrow: a usb drive has nothing to do w/ an internal drive.
<silverarrow> true
<silverarrow> but I Thougth it would indicate motherboard is working?
<KM0201> silverarrow: if i had to guess, since the machine seems to e running fine from a USB, the new internal drive bit the dust.
<silverarrow> hmm
<silverarrow> ok,
<silverarrow> needs checking
<KM0201> silverarrow: well, i have had situatins where a sata port was bad (thus couldn't see hard drive) but I could boot a flash drive
<KM0201> silverarrow: regardless, doesn't really sound like a lubuntu issue...
<silverarrow> probably isn't hten
<bioterror> but it's good to have something/someone to blame ;)
<KM0201> what kind of drive?
<bioterror> that's why I'm married
<silverarrow> the internal is western digital ide
<silverarrow> weird thing is that lubuntu live cd, performs all kinds of checks in disk utility
<silverarrow> on the internal hard drive
<silverarrow> I don't know
<KM0201> silverarrow: well, the one thing i can absolutely assure you, if the BIOS cannot see the drive, this is not linux related.
<KM0201> you have a hardware issue somewhere
<silverarrow> it looks like it
<silverarrow> I wonder what
<KM0201> silverarrow: hard drives are made so crappy nowdays, i would immediately suspect the hard drive.
<KM0201> this is why it is so critical to have redundant backup devices, and why NAS's have gotten so popular
<silverarrow> nas?
<KM0201> network attatched storage
<silverarrow> oh, that
<KM0201> basically a box of drives, where you can store things, set up in Raid 0, so you always have a mirror
<silverarrow> I read about possible issue with Bios, where old drive is for example 40GB and new internal hd replacement exceeds it, then from some reason, bios is not able to detect the hd because of to narrow ability to read set of disks
<Fernando_Pinhal> hi... is there an LTS version of lubuntu???
<KM0201> Fernando_Pinhal: 10.04
<Fernando_Pinhal> dae poessoal...
<Fernando_Pinhal> KM0201, thanx... i read somewere 10.04 isn't a LTS
<Fernando_Pinhal> good... I trying lubuntu 11.04... i found some bugs I dont know how to fix...
<KM0201> so lubuntu 11.04 has bugs youd on't know how to fix, so you're gonna try 10.04
<Fernando_Pinhal> like on the lxinput... or when I close the netbook...  it doest sleep correctly
<KM0201> you do realize LTS has nothing to do w/ bugs.
<Fernando_Pinhal> I thouht it could offer a little help....
<Fernando_Pinhal> Gez.. I wrong... lol
<KM0201> uh, no
<KM0201> LTS, just means it will be kept w/ security updates, for longer than the Non-LTS
<Fernando_Pinhal> on ubuntu=br channel some guys told me that the ubuntu 10.04 could haven't some bugs...  I thought to seek the same way to solve my lubuntu 11.04 problems...
<Fernando_Pinhal> I don have a higher knowledge... some bugs I tried to fix, another ones, I trid to skip...  do you advise me to upgrade to 11.10?
<Fernando_Pinhal> Could Oneric Lancelot help me?
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> I did some thinking
<KM0201> Fernando_Pinhal: i wouldnot mess w/ 11.10 right now.
<silverarrow> reloaded default settings in bios
<silverarrow> and hd booted
<KM0201> silverarrow: hm, interesting
<silverarrow> I might have messed with something there, I have no idea about
<silverarrow> I have no idea about bios in general
<silverarrow>  but really weird still
<Fernando_Pinhal> KM0201, no... not right now... I said to update, or make a clean install when 11.10 will  released...
<KM0201> Fernando_Pinhal: well when its released, of course
<silverarrow> I will go for a clean install, I think it might be an advantage
<Fernando_Pinhal> great... thank you...
<silverarrow> is there an pre launch of lubuntu?
<silverarrow> like a test version?
<Fernando_Pinhal> KM0201, I like the Lubuntu, if I can... I never go back to the lubuntu...
<silverarrow> ?
<Fernando_Pinhal> silverarrow, Preview like, the 10.10?
<KM0201> silverarrow: you mean a beta?
<silverarrow> yes
<KM0201> there should be an 11.10 beta
<Fernando_Pinhal> There  is one... dont?
<KM0201> not sure where it is.
<silverarrow> I like lubuntu too
<Fernando_Pinhal> http://lubuntu.net/blog/lubuntu-1110-testing
<silverarrow> it is light fast, and does everything
<silverarrow> thanks
<Fernando_Pinhal> I trie  to use the Ubuntu with a LXDE... but the network manager wont connect to internet with my 3g modem...
<Fernando_Pinhal> On the Ubuntu with LXDE I used the WVDIAL to make a internet connection... very anoyng...
<silverarrow> I have been working a bit with puppy linux, but I think I might need a more solid thing like a buntu on the side
<Fernando_Pinhal> THat's why I decided to use the Luubuntu... ith no configuration, I could access the internet on the network manager...
<silverarrow> I have been wondering; is there any plans to implement softmaker in package manager?
<Fernando_Pinhal> Puppy linux I never tried... I have some mental disease that make always seek to spend minimal RAM memory
<silverarrow> I don't plan to give up puppy either, it is nice to play with
<silverarrow> puppy is minimal
 * KM0201 hates puppy
<silverarrow> super minimal is pussy-linux, related to puppy
<silverarrow> will run in 64MB ram
<Fernando_Pinhal> I  heard that... but isnt easy to use like  ubuntu...
<silverarrow> puppy should be easy
<Fernando_Pinhal> I tried also the debiann... but on a clean install I have to find everything to customize my OS... I hate it....
<silverarrow> but I agree, lubuntu is full hard drive install, and more stable
<silverarrow> bugs get fixed
<Fernando_Pinhal> Thereś no other way... thu *buntu family is the easyest...
<silverarrow> in puppy you sort of are on your own
<silverarrow> well, there are others
<silverarrow> debian should be all right
<silverarrow> fedora too
<silverarrow> I like totem in Ubuntu
<silverarrow> but I need compatible hard ware, or some kind of pentium i-series dual core with fast threading
<Fernando_Pinhal> Someone tried to offer me the Mint, Linux Mint... linux mint is a brick
<silverarrow> I never could boot mint properly
<Fernando_Pinhal> the RAM usage ws so high...
<silverarrow> I tried on 4 different computers
<Fernando_Pinhal> Sure??... how horrible!!
<silverarrow> burnt several cds, verified file checksum multiple times
<silverarrow> yes, 2 of the computers was way above recommended specs
<Fernando_Pinhal> On the ubuntu 9.10 I found some bugs on the Fstab on the boot... it wasn't fixed... I tried hard.. so I give  up when I discovered  the 11.04
<silverarrow> if they cannot run in 3GB and duo core 2.7GHz, something is wrong
<Fernando_Pinhal> linux mint is horrible... the only advantage is the codecs...  the pray they run auto...
<silverarrow> i think bugs get fixed if they get reported in a good way
<Fernando_Pinhal> I never tried to run a vieo from the Live-CD
<silverarrow> like understandable
<Fernando_Pinhal> Some bugs are annoying... you  think they happen olnly with you... lol
<silverarrow> I suppose a lot is users doing stuff wroing
<silverarrow> wrong*
<silverarrow> then hard ware incompatibilities
<Fernando_Pinhal> Like my linput bug.,.. WHen I tried  to change any settings on  that lines, moving riight or left... they skip  the program and exit...
<silverarrow> or need for driver search
<Fernando_Pinhal> Ouch... look for drivers is a satanic quest...
<silverarrow> true, we need the heavens on our side to make stuff work
<Fernando_Pinhal> it reminds me the microsoft...
<Fernando_Pinhal> PLUG AND PRAY!!!!
<silverarrow> lol
<Fernando_Pinhal> sure... lol...
<silverarrow> I'm looking forward to next lubuntu version
<Fernando_Pinhal> You want the beta??
<Fernando_Pinhal> Do you want the beta??
<silverarrow> oh yes
<Fernando_Pinhal> 11.10
<Fernando_Pinhal> The current test version. This section is dedicated to the development version of Lubuntu. As with all alphas and non-stable betas they are not suitable for a production environment. For more details please see the section in our wiki for developers.
<Fernando_Pinhal> This  information I foun on the getlubuntu page...
<Fernando_Pinhal> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu#A11.10
<Fernando_Pinhal> There...  deep on the botton of the page...
<Fernando_Pinhal> I like to test some  news... I love beta programs... I used Windows half of my life...
<silverarrow> there are people running ubuntu on computers with 1GB ram and 1.5GHz cpu
<silverarrow> I could not run ubuntu at all, at least not totem
<Fernando_Pinhal> My netbook has 2 gb RAM, Aton N270 processor...
<silverarrow> cpu ran on 100% all the time
<silverarrow> should in theory be fine with any buntu
<Fernando_Pinhal> its true... but I told you... I hate hgher memmory usage ranks...
<silverarrow> it must be something with drivers and hard ware incompatibility that makes Ubuntu so sluggish on some systems
<Fernando_Pinhal> I like to order to shut  down... and see my computer shutting down... not see... "wait... shuntting down... dont turn off your computer..."
<silverarrow> I'm going to try clean debian too
<Fernando_Pinhal> Incompatibility... I  saw it only on win modens... e another "windows hrdware"
<silverarrow> with mplayer/gecko, and softmaker office
<silverarrow> I'm not shore how I will add the rest
<Fernando_Pinhal> The clean Deabian only works good if  you have a broadband connection all the time...
<silverarrow> I wonder how many would dare gentoo
<Fernando_Pinhal> the clean  ebian hasnt installed even the "usbutils"
<Fernando_Pinhal> Gentoo are nice penguins... have you saw Mr Poopers Penguins???
<Fernando_Pinhal> lol
<silverarrow> no
<Fernando_Pinhal> theyre cute...
<Fernando_Pinhal> shame that it does not help
<silverarrow> I suppose we have to stick with a distro and get to know it well
<silverarrow> I sort of need two to get the picture
<Fernando_Pinhal> Man... I have to go back to work...
<Fernando_Pinhal> good luk for you...
<silverarrow> have a fine day
<silverarrow> thanks
<silverarrow> yoiu too
<silverarrow> I still have my mplayer/gecko plugin issue
<silverarrow> it is messed up
<apanda> ls
<revloum> Anyone home?
<revloum> Building Lubuntu machine for g-ddaughter....can't find Nic
<KM0201> can't find it?
<revloum> Well....I can't CONFIGURE it...
<revloum> I "see" auto eth0
<KM0201> so it wasn't auto-detected i take it?
<revloum> I'm not SURE...after about two full days of staring at different Ubugeek fora, I'm about blind
<KM0201> ok, well, is the machine in front of you now, or do you have to boot into it?
<revloum> (I am an MCSE and use SEVERAL different distros...)
<revloum> It's behind me
<KM0201> well, how does lspci identify the device?
<revloum> help me get that far, please..
<KM0201> you use several distros, and you don't know what lspci is?
<KM0201> open a terminal.
<revloum> No.  I am a COMPLETE Linux newb.  three months worth.
<revloum> k
<KM0201> i thought you were an MSCE and use several distros?
<KM0201> anyway, type "lspci" no quotes, and hit enter
<KM0201> find your ethernet device in the list, and tell me what it says.
<revloum> No...I KNOW what it IS, just not how to get there.  Haven't used ANY CLI in AGES
<revloum> Well...it SAYS command not found.
<revloum> Yes, I ran sudo
<KM0201> why did you run sudo?
<revloum> my bad...typo
<KM0201> i think the main thing, is you need to listen, rather than trying to improvise, if you just immediately threw sudo in front of that command, it's no wonder you got nowhere googling for instructions
<revloum> Because it asked for my sudo PW
<KM0201> because you typed sudo
<KM0201> you didn't need sudo in front of lspci
<revloum> No, It asked for it when I typed the command....maybe because the term window was already open?
<KM0201> well, no it didn't, but.. ok
<KM0201> not if yout yped what i told you, but... like i said, thats irrelevant
<KM0201> find yor ethernet controller in the list
<revloum> Okay.  It shows the NIC
<KM0201> whats it say
<revloum> Correctly identified
<revloum> "National semiconductor 83815...etc'
<KM0201> what does it say?
<KM0201> ... forget it
<KM0201> best of luck
<revloum> What?
<revloum> I just said it showed up as what it is?
<KM0201> i'll just comment, t hen you can ponder your answers... do you thin   ....? tells me anything?
<revloum> Oh.  Okay.  Gimme a sec to get the rest.  I thought you were looking to see if it was IN there...
<revloum> "National Semiconductor Corporation DP83815 (Macphyter) Ethernet controller"
<revloum> I got my MCSE in W9.x.  Fifteen years ago.  I started doing linux as a hobby since I became disabled.  I am really loading Lub. as a way to upgrade to edubuntu for my 7 year old g-ddaughter.  I can't find a version of Edu that's early enoug to go on a machine with "limited resources"(11.04 will NOT run)
<revloum> I never worked in IT.  The jobs they promised never materialized.  I neve considered myself any good at this, but I thought I was having fun.  Just like the masthead at DistroWatch says.
<revloum> "Put the FUN back into computing".
<revloum> The machine I am logged into is Peppermint.  I have a Sabayon running in the next room.  I have a puppy (Lucid) waiting to "play with".
<revloum> So, please reconsider lending a hand.
<revloum> Even if you know a place where I CAN d/l a copy of Edu 10.04....
<revloum> (or even 9.)
<KM0201> just googling that device, it looks like its not supported in older versions, 11.04, it seems to be.
<revloum> I have other cards.  Do you think it will help?
<revloum> Can you direct me to a list?
<revloum> The machine in question is an old promax 600 MHz box with half a gig of ram
<Unit193> What's the issue? I'm scrolling up now
<revloum> Unsupported NIC
<revloum> I think
<revloum> Rather...we think.
<revloum> The actual issue is money, I suppose.  If I could, I'd pop on down to the store and get her a shiny new one...
<Unit193> What's it give you when you do   sudo dhclient eth0  ?
<revloum> still scrolling...
<revloum> Listening on LPF ETH0 and the MAC address.
<revloum> Send on same
<revloum> send on socket fallback
<revloum> No working leases
<revloum> No DHCP offers
<revloum> In persistent D/B
<revloum> I have an IBM with an Intel chip on it
<phillw> revloum: does http://edubuntu.org/news/10.04-release not have it?
<revloum> And another odd-triangular shaped one...both PCI
<revloum> Ill look....everywhere else I have looked points back to 11.04
<phillw> revloum: if it does not, I'll ask them. 10.04 was the last release to support older computers, as it is an LTS, it should still be there?
<revloum> You're right, phillw.  It's there.  Thanks!
<revloum> BUT....will it give me the same headache?
<phillw> revloum: your're welcome :)
<revloum> I hope it loads with Unetbootin.  I have run myself completely out of blank CDs...
<phillw> revloum: if it does, head over to http://edubuntu.org/community it has all the contact details :)
<revloum> I meant the unsupported NIC...
<revloum> That has been driving me a tad nuts for a couple of days and my old eyes out of my skull...
<phillw> revloum: you may need also to have a look / post a question on http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=336
<revloum> I want to thank you all for your help.  I actuall LIKE Lubuntu, (or, what I have seen of it.  I may just pop another HDD in her machine and keep this HDD for ME!
<revloum> (never did much with the Ubu distros before.  Maybe it's time I tried them...)
<Unit193> The liveCD/USB should work with the nic as well as the install
<revloum> So.  I'll save this channel.  Maybe I can annoy all of you again real soon!
<phillw> revloum: Lubuntu is a small team, you will better your chance on the main forum, but please use the tag as to which flavour of ubuntu you are asking about :)
<Unit193> There is also #edubuntu if you need support for that
<revloum> KMo2 said it seemed to be an unsup card. until 11.04
<revloum> Great.  Thanks again, all.  I need a 10-100 break.  Have a GREAT one!
<Fudge> lol 10 100
<Unit193> When you gotta go...
#lubuntu 2011-09-23
<otacon> Anyone manage to get a solid media key configuration application working on Lubuntu?
<Green> hello, I need a bit of help installing a program from a tar.gz file
<Green> is there anybody here who can walk me through the process?
<Tm_T> what program it is?
<Green> desura beta for linux
<Green> it's just a single file called desura inside the tar.gz file
<Green> I'm not entirely sure what to do to get it to do something and install
<Tm_T> what happens if you unpack it and run it?
<Green> i get a popup asking me if i want to run it in terminal or just run it
<Green> if i click either option, nothing happens
<Green> well, nothing visual anyway
<Tm_T> hmmm, interesting
<Green> and no terminal opens either just to clarify
<bioterror> have you given chmod +x?
<Green> how do I do that?
<bioterror> sudo chmod +x binary
<Tm_T> right click on the file...
<Tm_T> bioterror: if he's double clicking, he's on a file manager, so if you know how to do it in there, please tell (:
<Green> when you say chmod, do you mean that thing where you turn it into an exe?
<Tm_T> yes, basicly
<Green> because it already is in the executable mode
<Green> as in, I can double click on it
<Green> if i go to properties, it says its an executable
<Tm_T> so that's sorted
<bioterror> if you run it in terminal: ./binary in the folder containing it, does it prompt anything?
<bioterror> or sh binary
<Green> I will do so now
<Green> sh binary gives
<Green> robert@robert-F3JR:~/Downloads$ sh desura
<Green> desura: 1: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")")
<Green> syntax error
<Green> perhaps I extracted it from the tar.gz incorrectly?
<bioterror> hardly
<Green> ok
<Green> I'm sure it would be a generic style install
<Green> I just don't know how to do that
<Green> because I wasn't told that there is any specific way of installing, rather I was told simply to install it
<Tm_T> Green: my next suggestion would be asking Desura's support forums (:
<Green> mmm, I don't think that's the issue, I'm just inexperienced with linux, and it still confuses me
<Tm_T> Green: to me it looks like the executable you're trying to run is possibly broken in the first place
<bioterror> oh well, that's beta software
<Green> well
<Green> that's the consistency of linux for you
<Green> now it's running
<Green> i double clicked it a third time and it worked executing regularly
<Tm_T> awww
<bioterror> :D
<Green> and it crashed
<Green> that's betas for you
<BjornW> Can someone tell me how I can change the default keymap? Each time I start up my machine I have to change it by hand which is annoying.
<papa> ]:->
<ActionParsnip> quiet today eh
<phillw> BjornW: which version of Lubuntu are you using?
<BjornW> 11.04
<Unit193> You should be able to edit /etc/default/keyboard under XKBLAYOUT
<BjornW> Unit193: thanks. Any idea where I can find the right string for XKBVARIANT?
<Unit193> Its' noting by defualt
<Unit193> Still is noting for me
<BjornW> I think mine is euro according to this http://dreamlinuxforums.org/index.php?topic=3305.0;wap2
<phillw> BjornW: under Preferences, do you not have Lxkeymap?
<BjornW> phillw: I do have it, but it will only set it for the current session
<AmberJ> BjornW: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1455877 (#4 specially)
<aqualuk> hi
<amjjawad> bodhi_zazen: hello bodhi :)
<amjjawad> philipballew, hey, I finally made it to irc :P
<amjjawad> philipballew, sorry, I didn't notice the username :(
<amjjawad> I'm looking for phillw
<philipballew> amjjawad, its all good. I think He appears to be offline. He should be on soon then
<philipballew> you new to irc?
<amjjawad> very new
<amjjawad> first time in my entire life
<amjjawad> I have joined LXDE and Lubuntu Team two weeks ago but never logged in to irc
<philipballew> nice! how long have you been a ubuntu user?
<amjjawad> I joined UF in Oct 2009
<amjjawad> but I started to be a Linux User in Sept 2010
<amjjawad> since then, I can't live one day without it
<amjjawad> I have the same username on UF
<philipballew> Nice! so you like lubuntu then?
<amjjawad> a lot
<philipballew> what about it do you like about it compared to other ui's?
<amjjawad> you mean over variants?
<philipballew> sure?
<philipballew> or just what you like in general
<amjjawad> I love LXDE and GNOME 2.x but since the last is no longer supported and I never liked GNOME 3 and Unity, I thought to go for LXDE
<amjjawad> for the last 4 weeks, I'm all into LXDE. Never used XFCE and KDE and don't like them
<amjjawad> My PC is very much able to run Unity 3D but I'm using Lubuntu 11.04 and so much happy with it
<philipballew> lots of people are switching to other gui's after the gnome 3 release. Linus switched to xfce
<amjjawad> Linus himself? I see
<amjjawad> IMHO, GNOME3 and Unity is just like Win7 (not sure what they call it) desktop
<amjjawad> feel like copy-paste
<amjjawad> Yes, many are switching to LXDE too.
<philipballew> Well the ideas begind lxde are different then gnome3 or the unity project.
<amjjawad> indeed
<amjjawad> nothing better than turning a dead machine to a flying one :)
<philipballew> if you run lxde on a comp with a fast processor and lots of ram it loads instantly
<amjjawad> check this: http://ubuntuforums.org/album.php?albumid=2136&pictureid=7114
<amjjawad> LXDE gave new life to that antique machine
<philipballew> Lubuntu needs a ppc port
<amjjawad> ?
<amjjawad> reading http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PowerPC
<MichealH> amjjawad: phillw has returned, you may see him now :p
<amjjawad> Thanks :)
<amjjawad> Just wanted to say hi to him :)
<amjjawad> phillw, Hello Phill :)
<phillw> hiyas amjjawad :)
<amjjawad> Hey, I'm finally here :D
<amjjawad> brother helped me because as you know, I have never used irc at all
<phillw> amjjawad: it's not that hard :P
<amjjawad> well, for you but for someone who had never used it ... it is :D
<amjjawad> anyway, I'm here and was talking to philipballew
<amjjawad> it was a nice start
<MichealH> amjjawad: For the normal user, its just a box you type into
<MichealH> Nothing too complicated :)
<amjjawad> Yes, I figured that out :D
<amjjawad> I told Phill, I prefer Forum and other ways to communicate but he said irc is important to meet up with other ppl and get to know them closely
<amjjawad> I'm starting to see his point now
<amjjawad> :)
<MichealH> You meet all the cool, guys on IRC
<amjjawad> I'm not sure if you guys know me but I'm kind of active on UF with the same name
<MichealH> ;)
<phillw> amjjawad: ensure you get #lubuntu-offtopic bookmarked, that is where we just chat about things and life in general :)
<amjjawad> Oh great :)
<amjjawad> that explains why this channel is queit :D
<phillw> amjjawad: I'll send an invite :)
<amjjawad> WOW, a busy channel ...
<pip__> HI all.  I have a simple question.
<pip__> I've been updating an oneiric beta 1 install regularly.  Would there be much pointfresh installing beta 2?
<pip__> I think probably from a functional perspective , not iso testing
<pip__> if you see what I mean....
<phillw> pip__: From a functional point of view, the answer is no :) Provided you do not run odd patches, you can go all the way from alpha1 to final release by just updating :)
<pip__> excellent!  Thanks Phill
<pip__> I'm really enjoying beta1 & LSC
<pip__> ttfn
#lubuntu 2011-09-24
<cjohnston> phillw: I'm wondering if bug #857887 has something to do with my not being able to get past the 'Bluetooth OK' thing..  I'm taking off, but I'll be back later if you have responded.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 857887 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-173 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-173 173.14.30-0ubuntu6: nvidia-173 kernel module failed to build" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/857887
<Unit193> cjohnston: He already went to sleeo
<cjohnston> thanks Unit193.. you don't have any idea by chance do you?
 * POOPLE pushes the big red button
<POOPLE> why is my nickname poople
<Unit193> cjohnston: What 'Bluetooth OK' thing?
<Unit193> POOPLE: I don't happen to know, but you can change it with   /nick MyNick
<cjohnston> Unit193: When booting into beta 2 (and beta 1, and the daily from a few days ago) the system is going through its checks, * Starting NTP server ntpd [OK]  * Starting Bluetooth [OK]
<cjohnston> Then it hangs
<POOPLE> it's not working, must be a glitch
<bazhang>  /j #freenode
<POOPLE> test
<POOPLE> eh whatever
<Unit193> cjohnston: Do you happen to have bluetooth in the computer?
<cjohnston> I'm not sure if my keyboard is BT or not
<Unit193> I just installed Lubuntu and didn't have this issue, but I don't have builtin (or plugged in) bluetooth
<Unit193> cjohnston: Wish I could help
<cjohnston> Thanks Unit193
<Unit193> All I can think of is to try taking out all bluetooth adapters and see if it still gets triggered. Since this is livecd I could check it with my adapter now
<cjohnston> I booted fine from the LiveCD..
<cjohnston> and bluetooth says ok...
<cjohnston> I'm wondering if its the issue that is reported in the bug where nvidia isnt installing correctly
<Unit193> What changed?
<cjohnston> Restricted drivers afaik
<etfb> When I try opening a directory (folder) from within a program, it opens in Google Chrome.  How do I make it open in the file manager program?
<KM0201> ummm.
<KM0201> hang on... thats happened to me before
<KM0201> etfb: u still here?
<etfb> Yes, KM0201.
<KM0201> do this..
<KM0201> open a terminal
<KM0201> at the terminal prompt
<KM0201> type     pcmanfm
<KM0201> that should open up file browser in your home folder
<KM0201> once in your home folder
<KM0201> right click any folder, and choose "Open With"
<KM0201> on the next window, go to Accessories/File Manager... and at the bottom, check the box that says "Set selected application as default"
<KM0201> then click OK
<etfb> OK. Testing now.
<etfb> Didn't work for the program I was using (Deluge bittorrent tool) - clicking Open Folder still calls up Chrome.  Tried restarting the program; perhaps I should try rebooting?
<KM0201> if it didn't work, then you did something wrong.
<KM0201> you're using LXDE, right
<KM0201> ?
<etfb> Yep, recent installation of Lubuntu 11.04, no weird changes.
<etfb> Deluge doesn't have the same problem in Ubuntu 11.04 (using Unity) so I don't *think* it's directly related to that.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> etfb: try reinstall deluge
<KM0201> i don't use deluge.. so.. i dunno.. do other folders open up normally?
<KM0201> i don't think reinstalling deluge is gonna fixthis
<etfb> Think of another program with a similar option. I can't think of one. I suppose I can take a look at the source and see how they implement that menu option...
<KM0201> what are you talking about?
<KM0201> well, gotta go, i'm tired
<apanda> how can i manage (delete) entries in the startmenu?
<me-1> hi...if I use 10.04 what should i expect from 11.04..?
#lubuntu 2011-09-25
<l33o> hi
<bioterror> hi
<l33o> ;)
<pcman> hi
<pcman> trying cmake now
<l33o> i am here on lubuntu 11.10 and i cant find an option or menu to choose desktop background wallpaper.....is this a bug?
<pcman> right click on the desktop
<pcman> l33o: and you'll find it.
<l33o> i did that, its gone i think
<l33o> when i right click there is Obconfig and Reconfigure...but these wont offer me any background changes
<KM0201> sounds like pcman isn't running
<l33o> i changed background many times, but i guess now this isnt working because i cant find it anymore
<l33o> just run pcman manually in shell?
<pcman> l33o: try pcmanfm --profile lubuntu --desktop &
<l33o> k...sec
<l33o> i get this respone: [1] 2127
<pcman> l33o: then right click on desktop
<l33o> k
<l33o> what next then?
<l33o> Obconfigure or reconfigure?
<pcman> l33o: oops
<pcman> l33o: then I guess the file manager crashes
<pcman> l33o: try pcmanfm --desktop-pref then
<pcman> l33o: if nothing works, I guess the file manager crashed.
<l33o> sec
<l33o> thaaaank youuuuu veryyyy much :)))))
<l33o> success!!!!
<l33o> this is the menu, that is lost here somehow :)
<pcman> l33o: actually there is a shortcut in applications menu/preferences
<l33o> i cant find it anymore ...its gone
<l33o> i found that many times before
<pcman> l33o: and I guess you have enabled the "use desktop menu of window manager" option.
<pcman> l33o: so pcmanfm always use the openbox desktop menu rather than its own.
<l33o> aaaaa
<l33o> where can i find this use desktop menu option ?
<pcman> l33o: the pcmanfm --desktop-pref dialog.
<l33o> aaa :)
<l33o> yes, you are right
<l33o> this is enabled, i did that some days ago
<l33o> solved!
<l33o> :)
<l33o> thank you pcman
<pcman> l33o: np
<pcman> l33o: is the file manager buggy?
<pcman> l33o: does it crash often?
<l33o> no
<l33o> mabye one time it crashed
<l33o> but only for one sec...then the desktop rebuild and i canwork....no freeze or so
<l33o> but i decided to use compiz with lubuntu so i can reload window manager very easyily
<l33o> in case of some crashes or dissapearing of the window decorations ( happend one time)
<pcman> l33o: ok
 * pcman is only worried about the buggy file manager he wrote.
<l33o> works very stable here ( old intel graphics laptop chipset)
<l33o> works perfect
<l33o> only for remocing usb stick safely i have to use the disc util
<pcman> l33o: thanks
<l33o> removing
<l33o> thakn you
<l33o> thank you
<pcman> actually it's buggy.
 * pcman doesn't have time to fix them yet.
<l33o> no problem...i am using the disc utility and i can remove very safely
<l33o> the file manager is working really stable here
<l33o> using it alot
<head_victim> pcman: don't be too worried, it works damn well.
<l33o> there was a problem but its gone: sometimes when deleting something from the desktop everything was selected and deleted from the desktop
<pcman> :)
<l33o> but this bug is gone
<l33o> sorry had to do a halt -p
<l33o> menu was gone hehehe
<sam_> Hi lubuntu broke my system. I would appricate help getting it back..
<sam_> I did a fresh Natty install on this hardware http://pastebin.ca/2082686
<sam_> I then installed lubuntu-desktop and dependencies just to give it a try.
<sam_> Now I cannot log into gnome, it gives an error something like: "too many xserver?/xsesson? arguments (2)" after the gdm login screen.
<sam_> I tried apt-get --purge remove lubuntu-desktop, but the xserver message persists, and I end up completely locked out of the machine, and have to re-install lubuntu-desktop from the command line in order to get a GUI back.
<sam_> Anyone have any ideas
<kaja> sam_: i know what's wrnog, but since i have never used ubuntu or gdm i donno how to fix it heh :p
<kaja> sam_: if it's anything like a more 'vanilla' system, the solution lies in your ~/.xinitrc
<kaja> sam_: basically there's an artifact in your gdm config telling it to start into your old DE AND LXDE
<sam_> kaja, OK thanks
<sam_> that is someting to go on
<sam_> can i edit ~/.xinitrc or is it a system only file?
<kaja> you may, but i suspect that isn't the solution because gdm does silly things
<kaja> but yeah read through it and have a look
<sam_> can i just use an alternitive to gdm? i seem to remember there is one?
<sam_> or would apt-get --purge gdm + reinstall be worth a try?
<sam_> might just try xdm
<kaja> meh, i dunno. i don't even know what the point of gdm is tbh
<stlsaint> gdm for gnome
<stlsaint> lxdm for lubuntu, etc etc
<oregano4> Hello@all, i think it should beonlyalittle Question, how to change the login backgroundimmage?
<jayP> Hello
<jayP> does anyone know how to change keyring password on lubuntu?
<jayP> does anyone know how to change keyring password on lubuntu?
<silverarrow> is there a way to fix grub in lubuntu?
<KM0201> silverarrow: of course
<KM0201> you'll need a live cd/usb
<silverarrow> I was booted in live cd just a few minutes ago
<silverarrow> I could not find any grub related apps
<KM0201> it has to be done via command line
<KM0201> hang on
<KM0201> silverarrow: follow the "chroot" section.   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<KM0201> silverarrow: actually the part right above that, looks a lot easier
<KM0201> if you want to do that under "copy partition files"
<silverarrow> thanks
<KM0201> but either of those will work
<silverarrow> I get to "grub line bash editing is supported ... press tab for commands
<KM0201> yeah... you need to boot a live cd/usbto run those commands
<KM0201> silverarrow: there's also a "purge and reinstall" section on that doc.. it looks pretty easy as welll (actually i think thats what i'd do)
<silverarrow> I am in deep ....
<KM0201> whats wrong?
<KM0201> restoring grub is not that difficult.
<silverarrow> I shall just have to go for it, ....down for reboot
<KM0201> well whats the..
<KM0201> hm, guess he didn't want to stick around for clarification
<bioterror> !grub2 | KM0201
<ubot5> KM0201: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<bioterror> KM0201, next time use that ;)
<KM0201> bioterror: i didn't know ubottu was alive here, but thats the link i gave him anyway
<bioterror> KM0201, but if you dont give him exact commands, he will say "are you messing with me?"
<KM0201> i know how to use ubottu...
<pip__> Is there a bug open for a menu error when using lxpanel located at the top of the screen at all?
<bioterror> KM0201, I mean mr. arrow ;)
<KM0201> oh really?
<KM0201> i've not helped him all that much, so don't know much about him, but he seems to have a lot of problems
<bioterror> pip__, you've checked launchpad?
<pip__> I am doing so now bioterror
<pip__> it's already been reported & confirmed :)
<KM0201> i guess he just wanted to come here and tell us :)
<KM0201> i wonder if silver ever got his problem fixed
<mh> how can I apply my keyboard layout system-wide?
<mh> and second question, can I enable  window snapping like I do in unity?
<KM0201> mh: not to my knowledge on the window snapping.
<mh>  KM0201, thanks
<mh> what about the keyboard layout? it resets each time I reboot
<mh> by the way, I have a question about the BIOS. Do you know where I can try to ask in the IRC?
<KM0201> no idea on the BIOS>
<KM0201> as for keyboard layout...
<KM0201> open a terminal and type this.. "gksudo lxkeymap"   and when the utility opens, make your changes and apply them.
<KM0201> see if that changes it permanently
<mh> okay KM0201, I will reboot
<KM0201> ij
<KM0201> ok
<ubuntu_> hi
<mh> but I am not very optimistic... I will let you know
<KM0201> ok..
<KM0201> ubuntu_: welcome
<ubuntu_> I was given a  link to a grub repair, but i cannot seem to find it now that I am in live cd
<KM0201> !grub2
<ubot5> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<KM0201> ubuntu_: probably the second link
<KM0201> actually, its probably the first
<ubuntu_> thanks
<KM0201> the second link has some instructions for it also though
<ubuntu_> : )
<mh> nope.
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> must be a configuration file somewhere
<mh> I cannot set it to dvorak by default...
<ubuntu_> if I understand it correctly, there is a boot repair in the live lubuntu CD, and which also seem to be recommened ?
<KM0201> yes, you need to use a live cd to repair grub.
<ubuntu_> I am in live cd now
<ubuntu_> it says install  boot repair,  but not much more
<ubuntu_> from terminal? package manager?
<KM0201> ubuntu_: either one... package manager will probably be easier
<KM0201> mh: sudo nano /etc/default/keyboard
<KM0201> the key there, is  "XKBLAYOUT=us"
<KM0201> the problem is, i don't know what you replace "us" with, to make it dvorak
<ubuntu_> I cannot find it it package manager
<KM0201> ubuntu_: hang on a sec
<KM0201> you're connected to the internet, right?
<mh> oh thankssss
<mh> thanks KM0201
<KM0201> mh: no problem
<KM0201> after you put whatever you want there (in place of US)... hit Ctrl + X  to save
<KM0201> then reboot, and see if it works
<ubuntu_> you usually set keyboard under: menu-preferances-keyboard & mouse
<mh> thanks, I will use emacs
<KM0201> ubuntu_: it seems to be a known bug, that it doesn't save w/ the GUI tool (at least googling turned up lots of hits)
<KM0201> ubuntu_: do you only have one hard drive?
<mh> oh, but it appears to be okay
<KM0201> well yeah, but.. if you change that configuration file, it should work
<mh> XKBMODEL="pc105"
<mh> XKBLAYOUT="us"
<mh> XKBVARIANT="dvorak-intl"
<mh> XKBOPTIONS="lv3:ralt_switch"
<KM0201> mh: did you change it prior to looking at it?
<ubuntu_> ?
<ubuntu_> not me
<mh> well, yeah, through the gui though
<KM0201> that's why its currently correct
<KM0201> doesn't matter
<KM0201> the GUI is just a front for that file really.
<KM0201> try this..
<KM0201> do something to that file (like type a letter then delete it)
<KM0201> then save it.(make sure you're root)
<KM0201> and then reboot and see if the hcanges take lace
<KM0201> ubuntu_: do you only have 1 hard drive?
<mh> okay thanks
<ubuntu_> no
<ubuntu_> I mean, I have an usb connected one for storage
<mh> okay, let's sudo reboot now
<ubuntu_> usb sata in  a caddie
<KM0201> ok, i was referring to internal drives
<KM0201> ubuntu_: wait, i see now...    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<KM0201> go there
<ubuntu_> lost wifi connection
<KM0201> ok.
<ubuntu_> am I still here?
<KM0201> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<KM0201> go to that website
<ubuntu_> that's where I am, and trying to understand
<mh> no luck.
<KM0201> ok,... you're on a lubuntu live cd, right?
<KM0201> sorry mh, i'm at a loss on that issue.
<ubuntu_> yes
<ubuntu_> 11.04
<KM0201> mh: maybe bioterror or phillw will know
<KM0201> ubuntu_: open a terminal
<ubuntu_> yes
<KM0201> paste this line into the terminal...   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<KM0201> let it add the repository
<KM0201> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && boot-repair
<KM0201> then paste that line, and let boot-repair install
<ubuntu_> it is installing !!
<ubuntu_> great
<ubuntu_> I must have made some pasting error
<KM0201> ok
<mh> another question; I am the only user here and I don't want the login window when I boot. how can I disable this?
<ubuntu_> I am a lubuntu user?
<KM0201> hmm,
<KM0201> yes.
<KM0201> why?
<KM0201> i'm assuming you are anyway
<KM0201> mh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_to_enable_automatic_logon_in_LXDM
<mh> I changed my account type from custom to administrator to see if it helps with my layout issue
<KM0201> ubuntu_: did it install ok?
<ubuntu_> yes, and I started it
<KM0201> mh: i bet that will fix your problem
<ubuntu_> do I just run the simple repair ?
<KM0201> ubuntu_: i would try that first
<ubuntu_> if I make a boot info summary, it will not interfere ?
<KM0201> ubuntu_: i wouldn't think so, but..  don't know, i've never really used that utility
<ubuntu_> recommended repair is running
<ubuntu_> sda1 is always internal?
<KM0201> no, not necessarily, but usually
<ubuntu_> oh no
<KM0201> ?
<phillw> mh: use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_to_enable_automatic_logon_in_LXDM
<ubuntu_> I didn't unplug my usb hd
<KM0201> ubuntu_: i was just thinking that
<KM0201> well, hopefully it won't mess w/ it
<mh> thanks phillw
<ubuntu_> it's blinking something worryingly
<phillw> sorry for the echo, KM ;)
<KM0201> it happens
<ubuntu_> I hope any error is repairable
<KM0201> if it's not, this will be an abject lesson to disconnect unecessary drives while tryign to fix a drive
<KM0201> (but it's probably OK)
<ubuntu_> I'm letting the process run through, it might be all right
<ubuntu_> it takes several minutes it seems
<ubuntu_> doing a thorough job
<ubuntu_> it would be majorly stupid to have grub on a usb
<KM0201> ubuntu_: not really, it's not an uncommonthing for people to do.
<ubuntu_> I am not alone ?  : )
<ubuntu_> the boot repair is a nice on
<ubuntu_> one
<ubuntu_> a program that runs its self
<KM0201> ubuntu_: as long as it works
<ubuntu_> yes
<ubuntu_> great for not experts
<KM0201> as long as it works..
<ubuntu_> trying to fix stuff in file manager and root is major
<KM0201> naa, you just gotta get the hang of it
<KM0201> it's easy after you've done it a while.
<ubuntu_> it feels like the big confusion
<silverarrow> I can now reboot
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> i figured that was you
<silverarrow> sorry, at first the nick change lagged
<KM0201> no problem
<silverarrow> I'm doing the summary too
<silverarrow> lubuntu is nicer than puppy
<silverarrow> desktop is more soli
<silverarrow> not so flimsy
<silverarrow> maybe I can  get the lubuntu desktop in puppy linux
<mh> nothing worked
<KM0201> silver why would you do that?
<mh> change keyboard layout did not work, disable login screen did not work
<KM0201> what..?
<KM0201> i think you're doing something wrong, are you editing thos efiles, and saving them, as root?
<silverarrow> editing keyboard should be the easiest thing
<KM0201> lol, i love his little wise ass comments
<KM0201> he can't find his rear end from a hole in the ground, and then talks about how easy things should be..lol
<mh> I do everything with sudo
<KM0201> well, thats just as silly
<kvarley> what's the current progress on Arm builds of LUbuntu? :)
<mh> KM0201: I mean everything that was involved in this process...
<KM0201> yeah, i know.. :)
<phillw> kvarley: the latest info I can find is at http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-11-10-beta-2-oneiric-ocelot-released.html
<mh> KM0201: can you please repeat the file that is behind the keyboard layout?
<KM0201> mh: /etc/default/keyboard
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> it worked
<silverarrow> all fine
<silverarrow> thought I have no idea where the grub wet
<silverarrow> went*
<KM0201> my guess is, you did something to it.
<silverarrow> grub
<silverarrow> hmm
<silverarrow> |grub
<silverarrow> how do you get the grub info?
<Unit193> !grub2 | silverarrow
<ubot5> silverarrow: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<silverarrow> thanks
<mmhh> I am mh. Gosh, I cannot access Lxkeymap now
<mmhh> probably since I changed some stuff in that keyboard file
<silverarrow> not that is not the grub
<silverarrow> unit193?
<phillw> silverarrow: there is some background reading on grub2 along with some notes at http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=5
<mmhh> can anyone tell me what do you have inside etc/default/keyboard? how are those four lines?
<silverarrow> thanks
<silverarrow> wait
<silverarrow> root?
<silverarrow> nothing in a way
<phillw> mmhh: http://pastebin.com/DeV10c4R
<mmhh> thanks phillw
<Unit193> mmhh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/696787/
 * Unit193 USA
<phillw> mine is an extended kbd with UK layout
<phillw> (windows key on it)
<mmhh> thanks Unit193
<silverarrow> http://imagebin.org/174013
<phillw> Unit193: cool, my LVM guest additions are now working with lubuntu on my VM :)
<silverarrow> oh a bit late there
<Unit193> phillw: Awesome! So still testing LSC?
<phillw> Unit193: indeed. I have the latest one on. Very impressed with it :)
<Unit193> phillw: The one in bzr should be newer
<phillw> bbl - dinner time!
<Unit193> Have some great grub
<silverarrow> how do I check where grub went?
<Unit193> Where grub went? Did it walk off your computer?
<silverarrow> not far from
<Unit193> You have to be a little more clear
<silverarrow> I ran a grub repair, and I am a bit worried it went on my external usb connected SATA hd
<Unit193> check /etc/default/grub for config items
<mh> stupid question: how can I put a shortcut in the menu bar?
<Unit193> mh: Ah, it's handily in the FAQs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides
<silverarrow> looks like it is in the right place
<mh> thanks Unit193
<silverarrow> thanks for the grub help
<mh> hey, if I choose Default instead of Lubuntu I get Xsession: unable to launch Lubuntu xsession, failing back etc. How can I solve this?
<mh> (In the login)
<Unit193> In LXDM, the session that's supposed to be used is Lubuntu
<mh> Unit193: instead of Default?
<Unit193> Exactly, see if that works
<mh> it works, but I assume that this error is connected to the fact that Lubuntu is not saving my keyboard settings when I boot
<mh> when I reboot
<mh> it also always showing the login screen, even when I set not to show it
<Unit193> Set not to show it in /etc/lxdm/default.conf ?
<mh> yep
<mh> autologin=mh
<mh> session=/usr/bin/startlubuntu
<mh> if I logout, the keyboard settings remain
<mh> but they dissapear as soon as I reboot
<pip__> what's the little button that gives one shudown options etc called?
<pip__> I've managed to delete it from my panel & would like to put it back....
<mh> the strange thing is that if I comment everything in /etc/default/keyboard, change stuff in lxkeymap, nothing changes in  /etc/default/keyboard . Even after reboot, everything is still commented
<mh> by the way, I have chosen lxdm instead of gdm. maybe this is the reason?
<mh> (I started with ubuntu and changed to lubuntu)
<neofita> hello
<neofita>  I want to install the x86_64 Lubuntu inside a luks partition which in turn is installed inside a group of HD in RAID5 configuration. Made with a RAID5 controller Intel ICH10R
<neofita> but the installation often freezes or ends but the system does not start
<neofita> va bene lascio perdere
<neofita> okay I give up
<mh> I would like to run an app when lubuntu starts, how can I do that?
<mh> actually I want to add a line
<mh> setxkbmap dvorak :)
<mh> anyone?
<jmarsden> mh: If it needs to run as a startup script, add it to /etc/rc.local .  If it needs to run at GUI logon, see the FAQ for autostarting apps...
<jmarsden> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_I_can_autostart_a_program_when_logging_in_to_Desktop
<mh> thanks jmarsden
<jmarsden> mh: You're welcome.
<cjohnston> phillw: are you around?
<phillw> cjohnston: I'm lurking :)
<cjohnston> I'm wondering if my issue with lubuntu booting up has to do with the fact that those nvidia drivers are having trouble installing
<cjohnston> I get a crash when it tries to install.. I'm trying to find the bug that was reported by apport last time
<phillw> cjohnston: as I don't run on nvidia, I'm not really the best person to ask. I'm sure one of the support team has experience of them.
<cjohnston> Gotcha
<neighborlee> curious..does lubuntu have a decent installer similar to anaconda, whereby if you have windows7 and need to do paritition but are a naive windows user, that it guides you at least , or is this guidance in the self teach arena ? ;)
<mh> "xsession:unable to launch ubuntu x session"
<mh> and gives me lxde instead of lubuntu
<m6locks> neighborlee: never had to do any kind of repartitioning, but yes, the installer was graphical and pretty good one
<mh> it happens whenever I reboot
<mh> any help on this?
<mh> this happens if I use lxdm. I have no problems with gdm
<mh> should I use gdm instead of lxdm?
<phillw> neighborlee: the ubiquity installer that the ubuntu family use will happily install side by side with windows, Lubuntu uses the same system.
<phillw> mh: Instead of "startx" try "sudo service lxdm start". That should give you the actual Lubuntu DE instead of standard LXDM.
<mh> phillw: where? I got that error from startx when I boot
<phillw> neighborlee: have a read of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<phillw> mh: does issuing the command to start lxdm work when startx dies?
<mh> it goes to lxde desktop
<mh> it shows an lxde desktop, with the lxde wallpaper etc. not the lubuntu one
<phillw> mh: okies, then we can try to start lubuntu instead. I just wanted to see if we could get a desktop running :)
<Unit193> How about startlubuntu?
<phillw> Unit193: one step at a time, my good friend :D
<mh> phillw:  I can start lubuntu by logging out and choosing lubuntu
<mh> but it won't save when I reboot
<mh> and I get the same error
<mh> unless I switch to gdm
<mh> so I will stick to gdm. unless there is any reason for not doing this???
<phillw> mh: do you have both gdm and lxdm installed?
<mh> no, I just removed lxdm
<mh> phillw: is it okay to stick with gdm?
<phillw> if you want gnome, then fine. one of the ideas behind lxdm was to reduce the resources needed to run a system. The raison d'etre for Lubuntu :)
<mh> so is more consuming for my everyday computing to use gdm than lxdm?
<phillw> gdm uses more resources than lxdm
<mh> is gdm running all the time or is it only that login screen I get?
<mh> sorry for stupid questions
<Unit193> It's going to stay running
<phillw> mh: gdm will remain, have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/UpgradeToLubuntu it does explain a bit more about things and how to 'cleanly' switch.
<phillw> mh: In all honesty, I'd really suggest you make a seperate /home partition - that way, come what ever you do, your data is safe (unless you nuke the entire drive!).
<phillw> mh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<mh> okay, thanks
<neighborlee> phillw, ok ty for info..sorry was away downstairs but got it. ;)
#lubuntu 2012-09-17
<battlehands> how do I run a green matlab file
<kanliot> please ask in ##matlab
<Ascavasaion> Good morning, I have returned with more questions.  Why do I keep getting flash player out of date errors in Chromium when I have just run an update and flashplayer-installer was updated?
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> Ascavasaion, not sure, is it from a specific site you get the message?
<Ascavasaion> Hello.
<Ascavasaion> silverarrow: Random sites.
<silverarrow> there is the issue of adobe deciding not to make a linux version anymore
<bioterror> I wish they would stop making any versions at all
<silverarrow> as long as it works i would not worry too much,
<bioterror> html5 all the way
<bioterror> thanks
<silverarrow> not likely in years though
<silverarrow> BBC, local TV here, their new pod and net tv player, all flash
<silverarrow> actually almost all news and tv is flash
<bioterror> dont jinx it, or it will be silverlight!
<silverarrow> not sure why html5 isn`t more widely used
<bioterror> should I tell you why
<silverarrow> yes
<bioterror> it costs money to invest DRM stuff into flash
<bioterror> and they want to use it then as long as they can
<bioterror> it takes a little longer to adopt new techniques
<silverarrow> youtube are trying
<silverarrow> working on some hardwere
<silverarrow> hardware I have*
<silverarrow> and so far not as backwards compatible as claimed
<silverarrow> I know a large tv channel here is wroking on a html5 player
<bioterror> good for them
<silverarrow> however, they went for flash because the html5 had too many issues
<silverarrow> they are still on the html 5 development
<silverarrow> Ascavasaion, some sites don`t recognize the linux version properly and think it is an older version
<kanliot> word
<silverarrow> the tv adobe flash version is still beta
<silverarrow> the older is still windows media player or silverlight based
<silverarrow> *web tv I mean
<silverarrow> youtube seems to be on the case though
<Ascavasaion> I havebeen told that 11.04 is soon to come to the end of its life... is therr a way to update directly to 12.04 instead of first going to 11.10 and then only to 12.04?
<bioterror> sudo do-release-upgrade -p
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: Will that skip 11.10?
<bioterror> but update manager should notify that you have a new LTS release waiting
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: It does not, that is why I am asking.  I am running 11.04 and update-manager is set to emind me of LTS only.  It does not tel me about 12.04.
<bioterror> try that command
<bioterror> it will tell you versions
<bioterror> but I've noticed that the "ubuntu" way of updating releases is "reinstall" :---D
<Ascavasaion> "no new release found"
<bioterror> what if you use -d
<Ascavasaion> Still no release available
<Ascavasaion> Could it be that my local mirror just does not have 12.04 available?
<bioterror> possible?
<Ascavasaion> I am probably totally off the mark.
<Ascavasaion> Let me try another local mirror then.
<kanliot> lubuntu 11.04?
<bioterror> man it was ugly :-)
<Ascavasaion> Yes, I am running 11.04 now.
<bioterror> oooh my eyes!
<kanliot> This release is considered as a «stable beta », a result that could be a final and stable release if we was included in the Ubuntu family.
<kanliot> lol @ we was
<Ascavasaion> hehe
<bioterror> 11.10 is still the best looking one
<kanliot> actually lemme apologize bad english isn't funny unless you are a crude person
<Ascavasaion> I laughed because you laughed at your own English.
<Ascavasaion> Naaah, changing mirror never gave me a dist upgrade.
<kanliot> http://24.media.tumblr.com/BUFg4AYaP3hn47x70CGs8Sfd_500.jpg  bad english
<Ascavasaion> Seems like an aweful waste of time, and my monthly cap, to first update to 11.10 and then to 12.04.  Doube the downloading.
<Ascavasaion> Double
<Ascavasaion> People that spell like that, especially in their mother tongue, should maybe not be allowed to procreate :)
<kanliot> or run ubuntu
<Ascavasaion> Running a 571Mb update from 11.04 to 11.10  HOw pathetic.  What a waste.
<Ascavasaion> If I am doign a dist upgrade... If it is still downloading can I stop it and continue later on?  Or will it start from the beginning again?  Or will it break my system?
<Pzat> "logoff" of lxsession-logoff  from the normal shutdown/logoff menu, seems to reboot my computer when i select logoff
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> not sure how to trouble shoot that
<Pzat> i dont think i should reinstall it, would probly end up reinstalling, but i think i saw a deb group saying somethings were wrong with lxsession-logoff
<Pzat> so, i wasnt sure if this was happening to everyone using it
<silverarrow> no, there should be a fix for it
<silverarrow> a much simpler one
<silverarrow> mine works, but I am on ppc
<Pzat> anyway, it reboots, and a bios screen comes up complaining about a overflow something or rather, so maybe its something my hardware and bios isnt handling well
<silverarrow> you have multiple users?
<Pzat> i have a second user i added, but not used
<silverarrow> do you have swap at all?
<Pzat> yes
<silverarrow> recommended amount is one and a half time as large as ram
<silverarrow> but installer usually takes care of it
<Pzat> ram = 3 gb, swap = 1gb, thought i read that it wouldnt even be needed really but do 1 gb anyway
<Pzat> and my swap never goes beyond 0 use
<Pzat> got a puter with 7 partitions, i had to manually set it up
<Pzat> but i think i used a old swap from ubunutu that i use to have installed from version 8.04
<Ascavasaion> Will update from 11.10 to 12.04 be as large a download as 11.04 to 11.10?
<silverarrow> not sure how it works really, but swap is fickely when you don`t use defalut setup
<Ascavasaion> Oh, okay, darn.  571Mb is a big download for someone on capped account.
<silverarrow> you need a generous swap for login, logout, and dormant mode
<Ascavasaion> and then to have to do it again to update to next LTS is hectic.
<silverarrow> does suspend and hibernate work?
<silverarrow> Ascavasaion, yes
<Pzat> i wont use those, they always buggy anytime ive tried them in the last 12 years
<Ascavasaion> silverarrow: :(
<Pzat> odd, this keyboard doesnt even have those buttons
<silverarrow> pzat, they should be better by now, mine works painlessly for the first time ever !!
<silverarrow> i`m in 12.04
<silverarrow> on an old ibook g4
<Pzat> me too, lubuntu, is sweet compared to ubuntu 8.04, and i got it all customized now.
<Pzat> i got 2 copies of mate my laptop, since the OSs keep suiciding, and roomys win-7-starter died, so put mate on her laptop too
<silverarrow> Ascavasaion, it is a problem?
<Pzat> honestly, i put lubuntu on my laptop first, but it suicided too, and on roomys, i think lubuntu doesnt lke acer aspire-one netbooks
<silverarrow> it should though
<silverarrow> how do the die then?
<silverarrow> will not boot or freeze or something?
<Pzat> mine died on a reboot or something, her it didnt want to install on, coulda been a bad flash, but i redid it a secondtime, was better, but still wouldnt install
<Pzat> (..on hers)
<silverarrow> I  have found flash a bit fickely too
<silverarrow> I go for CD when possible
<silverarrow> or cd
<silverarrow> DVD*
<Pzat> for a long time i was stuck it not booting, so i just overwrote it finally, - ya ditto on flash being odd as times
<Pzat> hehe, netbook.. usb cd, i just dont have one atm
<silverarrow> flash need work sometimes, but mostly no fuzz
<silverarrow> low cpu, then flash is major fuzz
<Pzat> the netbook, suprisingly nice, at about half the speed and half the memory of my dsktop
<silverarrow> it does depend a lot upon setup and os
<Cheapshot> what netbook model is that Pzat
<silverarrow> linux usually boots fast and cleanly on notbooks in my experience
<Cheapshot> Im running lubuntu on my acer aspire netbook
<Pzat> cheapshot, its acer aspire-one netbook, smallest thing ive seen in awhile
<silverarrow> those without cd rom?
<silverarrow> ultrabook
<Cheapshot> Pzat,  Only problems i've encountered with my is that my touchpad doesnt act as touchpad so it wont turn off when typing.
<Pzat> there might be a key combo that disables it when your not using-cheapshot mines got it as FN-F7? dang mine eyes dont work today
<Cheapshot> yeah ther is but it doesnt work, the system just thinks its a regular mouse
<silverarrow> Cheapshot, and there is no settings that help?
<Pzat> might be able to find the file that lets you rebind, or add a keybind. but donno what is is on that version
<Cheapshot> hehe, well i've been trying to find a solution for the past 3  years but nothing :) I'm not alone with the problem
<Pzat> been learning alot about lubuntu, binding up like windows
<Pzat> i installed ubuntu and it had the look and feel of a mac, i that screen is why i stayed away from anything apple/mac
<silverarrow> Cheapshot, must be a driver issue then?
<Cheapshot> silverarrow, Kernel issue
<Cheapshot> silverarrow, It worked on some really old kernel but to old for me to use
<silverarrow> that sounds like it needs new compiling ?
<silverarrow> Cheapshot, have they figured out any fixes? three years is a long time
<Cheapshot> silverarrow, Well i check from time to time if anyone has figured out but I gues its pretty much a forgotten by now, and i've learned to live with it
<silverarrow> not very nice though
<silverarrow> you might file a bug on each release
<silverarrow> it does help, even if it seems like futile
<Pzat> i just checked, i have a 6.1gb swap
<Deutopia> damn
<Deutopia> i dont even have a swap
<Pzat> its from ubuntu 8.04, i donno is this is default or not
<Deutopia> im obviously tired and need to watch my language
<silverarrow> huge swap
<Pzat> i also found anohter 31 gb partition thats never been formated, whoot more space
<silverarrow> unless you are 64 bit
<Cheapshot> Pzat,  thats nothing I just found a new hard drive from my desktop thats been disable :) a nice 250gb of free space
<silverarrow> Deutopia, can`t live without swap?
<Pzat> lol, gratz, it like chrstmas today
<Pzat> ok i have a swap partition, not sure how to confirm my os is using it
<silverarrow> htop
<silverarrow> push the computer a bit and it always uses some swap
<silverarrow> even if there is plenty of ram
<silverarrow> Pzat, you have htop?
<Pzat> i think so
<Pzat> oh, guess i dont, its on the netbook
<silverarrow> I have swap three times ram
<Pzat> ok, looks like im using it now, - sudo swapon -s
<snele> hi guys. I installed lubuntu 12.04 on acer netbook with atom processor. Everything works great. Only restart/reboot doesn't work. Restart/reboot ends up to blank/black screen and stays there.
<snele> Any ideas what is going wrong?
<proko7> Hello there !
<proko7> Can someone help me with my user profile picture? Can't get to set it !
<proko7> No one awake?
<kanliot> snele, after pressing restart
<kanliot> press control+alt+f1 and see if there's an error message
<kanliot> something linuxy
<bman_> hey guys. sorry to bother you with trivial things this early in the day.. my microphone in my asus 1018pb is stuck on mute. i went into alsamixer and turned it back on to to no avail.. apparently im not the only one who has dealt with this.  my google results though hopeful havent solved anything..
<bman_> im runnin the newest lubuntu
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> getting late here
<silverarrow> you are on a regular pc?
<silverarrow> not mac I mean
<silverarrow> bman_, it is often a bit quirky, but simple
<silverarrow> bman_, have you right clicked on the taskbar loudspeaker icon ?
<bman_> i am right now ive digged within this settings what are you suggesting
<silverarrow> first double check the icon on the task bar
<silverarrow> right click
<silverarrow> or double finger click, how ever your mouse behaves
<bman_> k
<silverarrow> it is checked off for mute or not?
<bman_> that loads up alsamixer and mute is......
<silverarrow> do you get alsamixer there?
<silverarrow> I have to launch it is terminal ? weird, but I am on a ppc
<silverarrow> bman_, ok, just one mouse pad click on the loudspeaker icon?
<bman_> mute is off i also previously disabled the auto mute feature and the setting has since stuck
<silverarrow> you are familiar with alsamixer?
<bman_> one click just brings up volume rocker and mute box
<bman_> as of last night yes
<silverarrow> ok,
<bman_> hmm ill be back im sensing a restart .  if not ill talkt to you guys later thanks for helping silverarrow much appreciated
<silverarrow> first graph in alsamixer "master" is on high ?
<silverarrow> we can sort this out
<silverarrow> it is typical on new install
<silverarrow> go for restart :-)
<tuxhat> hey my lxde not getting dual head
<tuxhat> shows a blank screen on the second monitor with a X cursor
<tuxhat> hello
<tuxhat> oi
<tuxhat> fjdskj
<holstein> tuxhat: i would run arandr
<tuxhat> good lord
<tuxhat> that is not the idea man
<tuxhat> i use arandr lxrandr
<tuxhat> blah blah blah
<tuxhat> doesn't do shit all nothing
<holstein> tuxhat: cool.. i'll wait patiently for you to elaborate
<holstein> tuxhat: try and keep the language "family friendly" please :)
<tuxhat> well in arandr it shows my dvi
<tuxhat> but i can't "active" it
<tuxhat> what is wrong with lxde ?
<tuxhat> all other "DE" my dual head works
<tuxhat> but lxde ?
<tuxhat> is lx a DE LULZ
<holstein> tuxhat: i usually go with the path of least resistance, and just use what works
<tuxhat> i highly doubt that
<holstein> tuxhat: i have had not issues getting dual head to work with LXDE
<tuxhat> so use nvidia + seperate screen setting
<tuxhat> and it work ?
<holstein> tuxhat: not sure what you mean by "use nvidia".. but i would try and use the same driver you were using in the other DE's... the driver that is supporting the functionality you are seeking
<tuxhat> it works with xinerama or twinview but my panel is stretch out and my wallpaper as well and its being detected as one monitor instead of 2 seperate ones
<tuxhat> i mean like i have my nvidia settings set up to seperate views
<holstein> tuxhat: so, whats the question? is this about the wallpaper stretching?
<tuxhat> no
<tuxhat> i dont want xinerama or twinview
<tuxhat> i want "SEPERATE" view
<tuxhat> 1680x1050 on my dvi and 1360x768 on my crt
<holstein> tuxhat: i literally open the arandr gui and just set it... what happens when you do that?
<tuxhat> arandr shows only one monitor crt
<holstein> tuxhat: maybe you can take a picture to better explain your situation
<tuxhat> dvi i can't active it
<tuxhat> hmm
<tuxhat> well u probalby wont like that i am using gentoo
<tuxhat> i dont know where to go for lxde
<tuxhat> nobody helps me :(
<holstein> tuxhat: nobody helps you?
<tuxhat> well i know ur trying
<holstein> tuxhat: i am trying.. though, you should actually try lubuntu
<tuxhat> why
<holstein> you can fire it up live, and see how the tools work
<tuxhat> i have lxde-meta
<holstein> tuxhat: you can then learn about how to get that functionality in gentoo if it works as expected
<tuxhat> why would i need a debian base
<holstein> tuxhat: you dont *need* dual monitors
<tuxhat> doesnt matter lxde is lxde
<holstein> im suggesting you try some lubuntu live setup to learn
<tuxhat> to learn what
<holstein> tuxhat: its a different version
<tuxhat> hmm
<holstein> tuxhat: to learn how to get support for the functionality you seek
<tuxhat> but i dont get it
<tuxhat> i have lxde
<tuxhat> i am using it now
<holstein> tuxhat: its a live CD.. its easy.. plus, you can communicate with the large ubuntu support base about your hardware
<tuxhat> why do i need a ubuntu base ?
<holstein> tuxhat: using what? lubuntu?
<tuxhat> no
<tuxhat> i dont need ubuntu
<holstein> tuxhat: you dont need it.. its just a troubleshooting suggestion
<tuxhat> what i need is to get lxde sorted
<tuxhat> i need help
<holstein> tuxhat: you can just run it live to test, and to learn, and to utilized the ubuntu support base
<tuxhat> i will get the same problem with ubuntu
<holstein> tuxhat: correct, but i and others in the community will be able to actually help you
<tuxhat> doesnt matter what base i use its lxde within
<tuxhat> so because i use gentoo u wont help me ?
<tuxhat> thats sad
<holstein> tuxhat: i dont use gentoo
<tuxhat> doesnt matter its all unix shell mate
<holstein> tuxhat: im offering a scenario where you can use the lubuntu CD ive
<tuxhat> just different setting thats all
<holstein> tuxhat: i am not going to be able to help you with gentoo
<tuxhat> alright this is a waste of time
<holstein> tuxhat: im not being rude, or asking you to leave
<tuxhat> bye
<holstein> im just saying, i cant help you with gentoo
<holstein> im not a gentoo user
<holstein> never used it
<tuxhat> doesnt matter
<tuxhat> its LXDE
<tuxhat> the DE
<tuxhat> DE
<holstein> you fire up a live CD and i and others can help easier
<tuxhat> DE
<tuxhat> not the system
<holstein> tuxhat: sure. but its a differt version
<tuxhat> ubuntu is crap mate
<tuxhat> i hate it
<tuxhat> i wont use it
<holstein> tuxhat: sure, and thats your opinion, and valide
<holstein> tuxhat: but, we both know why you are here.. for the support
<tuxhat> extactly now on topic about lxde dual head
<holstein> and, you can get that by using the live CD
<tuxhat> ok lets pretend i am using lubuntu
<tuxhat> la la la
<tuxhat> LULZ
<tuxhat> ok my dual head not working
<tuxhat> help ?
<holstein> sure... maybe you want to take a picture to help me understand?
<holstein> tuxhat: are you using the nvidia drivers from the ubuntu repos?
<tuxhat> yes i am using the "binary" nvidia driver 304
<tuxhat> not open source
<holstein> tuxhat: from the ubuntu repos? of the nvidia site?
<tuxhat> its the same drivers ;)
<holstein> tuxhat: OK
<tuxhat> gentoo, debian or arch or whatever
<tuxhat> its all the same
<tuxhat> 304 version
<tuxhat> duh
<tuxhat> ur not that smart eh
<holstein> tuxhat: cool.. maybe you should try the gentoo mailing list?
<holstein> tuxhat: maybe the maing LXDE ones
<tuxhat> maybe lxde should shape up
<tuxhat> i am gonna go back to xfce
<tuxhat> it works
<tuxhat> screw lxde
<holstein> tuxhat: enjoy!
<zorgborg> hi guys, anyway to stop my screen locking after about a minute even though lock screen settings are at after 20mins (still locks even when not set to lock)?
<zorgborg> (ah forgot this is only when i close my laptop lid)
<zorgborg> actually crap this is just me forgetting my power management settings, problem solved!
<bioterror> :D
<TheLordOfTime> heh
<TheLordOfTime> that was fast :p
<bioterror> we solve problems only with out presence
<bioterror> with our
<zleap> is anyone having issues printing from libreoffice calc under lubuntu
<zleap> writer is fine,  calc seems to refuse to print
#lubuntu 2012-09-18
<Ascavasaion> I should be receiving my 320Gb HDD for my laptop today :)
<kanliot> i will order a 3TB and laugh at you
<Ascavasaion> kanliot: I never even knw they made 3Tb HDDs for laptops... that must be costing a fortune if there is such a thing.
<Ascavasaion> Can someone here explain the difference between file size, and actual size of file on disk?
<kanliot> i think 12.04 has a bug there
<kanliot> but file size is the size in bytes
<Ascavasaion> I am running 11.10... and it estimates the actual file size as twice the size of the actual hard disk hehe
<kanliot> and size on disk should include file system overhead
<kanliot> yeah thats a bug
<kanliot> just pcmanfm
<Ascavasaion> kanliot: Oh, okay, I was astounded to say he least hehe
<Ascavasaion> Another dodgy thing is that when I cleared out 19Gbs of trash, when I ran df -h it gave me exactly the same disk usage.
<kanliot> i really doubt that
<Ascavasaion> I was so excited about clearing the 19Gbs (or the 91Gbs actual disk size) hehehe
<Ascavasaion> but no, no change.
<kanliot> df should e correct
<kanliot> be
<kanliot> you should double check
<Ascavasaion> exactly... so the trash can feature in PCManFM is dodgy then.
<kanliot> well
<Ascavasaion> HAHA, I just closed PCManFM, checked the trash which is now empty, then did a df -h again and voila this time it registeres the cleared space.
<kanliot> ls ~/Trash-1000 -R
<kanliot> ok
<kanliot> thanks for doublecheckin
<Ascavasaion> Seems to be some kind of a lag between PCManFM and the file system.
<Ascavasaion> kanliot: Pleasure :)
<Ascavasaion> Nice to actually be able to talk to people about these things, someone that understands.
<kanliot> you're welcome to ask
<Ascavasaion> kanliot: Are you involved in Lubuntu development/testing etc.  Or do you just enjoy helping people?
<kanliot> my reasons wouldn't change even if i was doing more
<kanliot> its nice
<Ascavasaion> I wish I knew enough to help some of the chaps.
<kanliot> well i'm looking for reviews for the wiki
<kanliot> if you could register at help.ubuntu.com
<kanliot> you might find something in the wiki to fix
<Ascavasaion> Me?  Doubt I would find anything.
<kanliot> well you eitther want to help or ya dont
<Ascavasaion> Sjoe, you make it sound bad hehe
<kanliot> it just means you won't have an excuse when you find an error in the wiki
<kanliot>  but really editing the wiki isn't easy
<kanliot> it's a pain in the butt
<kanliot> stuff gets complicated really fast
<Ascavasaion> Yes, and I am sure little changes need to be made all the time too.
<kanliot> not worried about that
<kanliot> major problem is just the scope of the system
<kanliot> lubuntu is one of the smallest linuxes
<kanliot> and it's still way too big to document
<Ascavasaion> Would they ever make something like the FreeBSD 'Book'?
<kanliot> not familiar with that
<Ascavasaion> I tried it once... FreeBSD that is... was enough to chew my wrists off.
<Ascavasaion> Okay, I could not get adobe-flash to work in Chromium.  I then Googled a bit and read that it was automatically built into Chrome.  So I installed Chrome.  It still does not work.
<kanliot> did you post on the forum this week aabout this
<Ascavasaion> Nope, I tried another route.
<kanliot> do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<kanliot> otherwise i have nothing for you
<kanliot> you might try the 12.04 livecd see if it is working
<Ascavasaion> kanliot: Not the end of the world I suppose... it works on my Ubuntu machine.
<Ascavasaion> I am sure that if I installed Firefox it would work, but I am trying to keep this system light.
<Ascavasaion> Well, as light as I can heheeh
<gugul> hi
<bioterror> howdy
<gugul> i'm installin lubuntu, and at " installing" it takes too much time , is that normal??
<bioterror> what's "too much" depends on person
<gugul> 3 hours
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> I would try again by rebooting
<bioterror> and if that stucks in a same place, then I would look for a alternate cd
<gugul> thx
<gugul> what's the minimum cofiguration for Lubuntu plz??
<silverarrow> minimum config?
<silverarrow> you mean specs?
<silverarrow> it should run on almost any hardware
<silverarrow> well, made in the last 10 years
<gugul> i have P4 2.8ghz 256mb RAM ,,,,??
<silverarrow> minimal install
<silverarrow> but really low ram in with a fast cpu?
<silverarrow> weird
<gugul> yep
<silverarrow> you will definitely benefit from more ram if you have some or can buy some
<gugul> i have this one since 2004
<silverarrow> it should run on lubuntu
<silverarrow> even Ubuntu
<silverarrow> you have to choose alternate install cd
<silverarrow> or get more ram
<silverarrow> cpu is all right for just about anything still, but ram should be 1GB
<silverarrow> at least 512
<gugul> ok
<silverarrow> jeg må ut nå tror jeg
<silverarrow> det er blå himmel og hvite skyer
<silverarrow> benytte sjansen før det regner igjen
<morri> what is the 'cursor' process called?
<silverarrow> does anyone know what html5 is more in detail?
<silverarrow> all I can say it is sort of a media player
<holstein> silverarrow: html5 is a newer html version
<holstein> AFAIK, the way it works is... you can call on media files in an easier and argualby better way
<holstein> http://www.w3schools.com/html/html5_intro.asp is what i would refer to
<holstein> its odd to refer to html5 as a media player
<holstein> it allows media to be played in a web browser, and likely other places where html5 can be used
<silverarrow> but how is it really working differently?
<silverarrow> streaming without media player software?
<holstein> silverarrow: codecs are "built in" from what i understand
<pmatulis_> any nastiness awaiting me if i upgrade to 12.10?
<holstein> pmatulis_: its not final yet.. i would check #ubuntu+1
<holstein> personally im planning on staying at the LTS
<TheLordOfTime> pmatulis_, i'd not upgrade atm if i were you, you wouldn't BELIEVE how many bugs exist against quantal new each day :P
<Ascavasaion> I hate this new Unity desktop in Ubuntu... cannot wait to install classic again.
<TheLordOfTime> !gnome-shell | Ascavasaion
<TheLordOfTime> oh screw you ubottu
<holstein> Ascavasaion: i would check in #ubntu where the unity desktop is used
<pmatulis_> holstein: yes, i know it's not final.  and i am in #ubuntu+1
<TheLordOfTime> Ascavasaion, #ubuntu
<Ascavasaion> Thank you.
<holstein> pmatulis_: then im sure you understand thats not a question that can be answered.. any upgrade can break functionality
<pmatulis_> holstein: at times people are advised to stay clear of upgrading due to specific issues.  that's what i'm talking about
<holstein> pmatulis_: sure.. and id say, there will be one of those times between now and the official relase and if you are looking for stability, dont upgrade
<pmatulis_> holstein: thanks for your informative answer dude
<TheLordOfTime> we,, for what its worth...
<TheLordOfTime> !notunity > Ascavasaion
<ubottu> Ascavasaion, please see my private message
<holstein> lubuntu will be using LXDE, not whatever the classic fallback is
<Ascavasaion> thank you TheLordOfTime
<TheLordOfTime> holstein, indeed but they haven't joined #ubuntu yet, so...
<TheLordOfTime> holstein, i had to send that in a channel the person was in otherwise ubottu would whine
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<holstein> yeah.. i was just clarifying too, in case lubuntu was mistaken for the "classic" mode
<Ascavasaion> Jjust replaced my 80Gb HDD in my laptop with a 320Gb... whoop whoop.
<TheLordOfTime> holstein, :P
<TheLordOfTime> holstein, "classic mode" is bleh :P
<TheLordOfTime> lxde is nice :P
<holstein> it seems to change as well.. the classic mode
<Ascavasaion> LXDE is very nice... I am thinking of going to lxde-desktop.
<holstein> Ascavasaion: you can just have LXDE and whatever else you want.. you can choose it at boot
<Ascavasaion> holstein: Yep, I know.  Thank you.
<Ascavasaion> This channel is a nice place to hang out.
<Ascavasaion> I did my first install from USB... very easy and extremely quick.
<bioterror> welcome to the 21st century
<bioterror> I dont remember when I last time burned a CD for installing something
<bioterror> must have been crunchbang something before the debian spin
 * Ascavasaion thinks back to his installing windows 95 off something like 34 x 1.44" diskettes.
<bioterror> wat :D
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: Yes, hectic hey?  I think Windows 3.11 For Workgroups was 4 diskettes.  And the one I started off on... MS-DOS 2.1
<bioterror> it was more than 4
<Ascavasaion> Oh, and the most hideous on OS2... *puke*
<bioterror> as it took almost our whole 40MB disk drive
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: Aaaah, the memories become vague.
<Ascavasaion> My first computer was an ICM compatible... 8086, 2 x 1.2Mb Floppy diskette drives, CGA graphics card, amber monitor.  Added a 20Mb HDD later.
<Ascavasaion> ICM=IBM
<Ascavasaion> I was 13 years old then... A lifetime ago.  I feel old... even have grey hairs in my beard.
<Ascavasaion> Does adding lubuntu-desktop onto my Ubuntu setup make it run slower?  Not sure how it would, but curious.
<kanliot> yes adding 1000 files slows your system a few .00 seconds
<kanliot> Ascavasaion, please ask in #ubuntu-beginners
<bioterror> Ascavasaion, you're a step closer to convert it into a lubuntu desktop system
<Ascavasaion> kanliot: Why ask it in there?  It is a Lubuntu question.
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: Aaaah, cool.
<bioterror> it will not run any slower
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: Thank you.
<snele_> kanliot: I fixed my "reboot doesn't work" issues on acer netbook. It seem that ACPI is somehow broken on these machines and adding reboot=bios to grub solves the problem
<holstein> snele_: did it hang on shutdown?
<snele_> holstein: no
<snele_> only reboot didn't work
<snele_> it ends up to blank/black screen
<snele_> and stays there
<snele_> no it works with reboot:bios boot parameter
<snele_> *reboot=bios
<holstein> snele_: OK.. i was getting a hang on shutdown
<Guest69494> I have an advanced technical problem.
<wxl> oooh my favorite
<bioterror> hope it's nothing related to printers and excels
<wxl> aw come on
<wxl> that's not even close to the worst of it
<Guest69494> I have a Trident Cyberblade Ai1 in a Portege 3500.  Managed to get Lubuntu 12.04 installed, which has trident drivers (but no xorg.conf file) but when I do a lshw, it shows it's unclaimed, so it's not loading a kernel module for my video card, making X11 extremely unresponsive, to the point of being annoyingly slower than Windows™ 7.  Yes, that's right.  The GUI is slower than Windows™ 7.
<Guest69494> I am not a noob (I think, anyway), so I am fine with doing a much more complicated and advanced fix, but I have found zero solutions to this online (and I've been working on it with proper Ubuntu for years on this laptop).
<wxl> so this is an ongoing problem
<Guest69494> I know OpenSUSE 11.1 had proper drivers for it, but the repositories for it were taken down.  I know Xubuntu 8.10 did a decent job, too, which I think was made about the same time.
<wxl> so the problem may be universal across all linicies?
<Guest69494> It's a problem with the DRI driver/kernel module for trident cards, from what I can gather.
<wxl> so if opensuse had the drivers, people were using it. what do people use now?
<bioterror> how old is that card?
<Guest69494> THey don't.  OpenSUSE 11.2-12.1 require modification of one's xorg.conf file or equivalent in order to even get proper screen resolution.
<wxl> and no one has filed a bug on whatever opensuse uses to track?
<Guest69494> THere are bugs filed in a LOT of linux bugtrackers and a LOT of complaining on forums, but once someone gets the native resolution, every one of those sites ends the troubleshooting.
<bioterror> :D
<wxl> bandaid != treatment
<wxl> si there a bug in launchpad?
<Guest69494> Haven't looked.
<wxl> well that's what's relevant for our distro :)
<Guest69494> I do know I've found bugs online for *buntu in bug-trackers.
<wxl> there's only really one bug tracker for ubuntu
<wxl> some components (e.g. lxde) may be hosted elsewhere but as far as canonical tracking the resolution is concerned, it's done on launchpad
<Guest69494> Yes, yes.  But people reference that they're using *buntu when they post in other boards, hoping to get fixes.
<Guest69494> I'm not even sure how to find this specific bug, since the only thing most people even notice is screen resolution.
<wxl> that's called something different
<wxl> "desperation"
<Guest69494> I'm getting to that point.
<wxl> pointless desperation, too, as it won't solve their problem
<wxl> what i would suggest is to search through bugs here and see if anything is relevant https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-trident
<bioterror> revert to VESA driver?
<wxl> i would file a new bug report, calling it a regression of any supposedly "fixed" bugs and making it clear that the unresponsiveness suggests that simply getting the resolution right doesn't fix the problem
<wxl> i can see that the package is under active development
<Guest69494> Okay, I've been effing with this for a while, slow down, all of you.
<Guest69494> Addressing one thing at a time.
<Guest69494> 1: Where does 12.04 store its xorg configuration data?  *buntu seems to be changing that location with every new release.  It's very annoying.
<wxl> well fine, but i'll say this: no bug report, no fix. 'nuff sed. you can find band-aids out there, but you won't find a fix.
<Guest69494> Noted, but filing a bug report isn't a fix either.
<wxl> first step
<wxl> in lubuntu if i "locate xorg.conf" i find /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<Guest69494> Doesn't exist.
<bioterror> it's done by evdev nowdays
<Guest69494> I looked.
<wxl> well, it's here in 12.10, i should say
<bioterror> no need for xorg.conf, unless you make one
<wxl> subsequently, there is a 10-evdev.conf, 11-evdev-quirks.conf, and 11-evdev-trackpoint.conf in there
<bioterror> otherwise it should be in /etc/X11/xorg/
<wxl> it's a directory, not a file
<Guest69494> I know that.
<Guest69494> I've used xorg.conf.d before.
<Guest69494> In Ubuntu.
<bioterror> damn
<Guest69494> But it doesn't exist in my Lubuntu install.
<bioterror> otherwise it should be in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Guest69494> Doesn't exist either.
<bioterror> ofcourse
<bioterror> becouse you have not created one
<wxl> hold on lemme get the netbook out
<Guest69494> Of course.
<bioterror> stop the lightdm service
<bioterror> and make yourself one
<bioterror> Xorg -configure
<bioterror> sudo mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bioterror> and you have one
<Guest69494> "No command 'xorg' found, did you mean:"
<bioterror> I used capital X
<Guest69494> My bad.
<wxl> i have same configuration on my 12.04 netbook
<wxl> locate xorg.conf → /usr/share/X11/x.org.conf.d/
<Guest69494> Also doesn't exist.
<wxl> just to be super, duper clear, these are both lubuntu and not ubuntu or any other derivative.
<Guest69494> Yes.
<Guest69494> When running Xorg -configure "Fatal server error: Cannot move old log file "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" to "/var/log/Xorg.0.log.old" "
<Guest69494> Should I run as sudo?
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> but give some old good rm -rf :D
<Guest69494> Thanks.  Now it can't open said file.
<wxl> rm: cannot remove `:D': No such file or directory
<bioterror> Guest69494, sudo service lightdm stop
<bioterror> Guest69494, Xorg -configure
 * wxl prepares for the requisite slap from bioterror 
<bioterror> Guest69494, sudo mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bioterror> Guest69494, sudo service lightdm start
<bioterror> wxl, where was my trout...
<Guest69494> Okay, I'm doing this from the command line after Ctrl+Alt+F1, since LXTerminal is suffering the same very slow speed as the rest of X.
<bioterror> yes, from tty1
<bioterror> or what ever tty you prefer
<Guest69494> GIve me a moment.
 * wxl prefers tty∞
<Guest69494> Okay, sudo service lightdm stop "lightdm stop/waiting"
<Guest69494> Xorg -configure still can't move that file.
<bioterror> btw. NVidia Quadro NVS 300 had lots of crashings with 304.43 driver, but I upgraded it to .48 and works like a charm!
<bioterror> Guest69494, sudo rm -rf /var/log/Xorg.*
<Guest69494> And from previous experience, if I rm -rf, it will say it can't open said log.
<Guest69494> if I 'sudo Xorg -configure' will that mess things up?
<bioterror> no, but you dont need sudo for that
<Guest69494> Apparently I do, as it can't touch this log file normally.
<wxl> i would expect that you do need sudo considering it's touching files outside of home
<Guest69494> Sudo'd it.  It completed successfully.
<Guest69494> THe resulting xorg.conf is using the vesa driver for no discernable reason.
<Guest69494> Going to change it to trident.
<Guest69494> Rebooting.
<bioterror> why?
<bioterror> restart lightdm
<wxl> cuz he uses windows
<bioterror> and you're good to go
<wxl> :)
<bioterror> lulz
<wxl> they've brainwashed him
<bioterror> like in Windows 98, if you changed screen resolution, you had to reboot
<Guest69494> Actually, I'm speaking from my Ubuntu experience.  Used to be I had severe issues when trying to restart my WM.
<bioterror> haha
<Guest69494> Okay, stop with the OS bashing.
<Guest69494> I'm not a Windows™ user, I'm a Mac user.
 * wxl tries real hard to stay quiet
<bioterror> say hello to narnia ;)
<wxl> ANYWHO
<bioterror> seems like evdev chose to use VESA
<Guest69494> For no good reason.
<wxl> for no apparent reason
<wxl> if we don't know the reason, ew can't pass judgement justifiable
<Guest69494> Okay...x11 just as slow.
<bioterror> I mostly think vesa is a fallback driver
<Guest69494> If not slower.
<Guest69494> On a completely unrelated note, why does chromium-browser start when my computer does?  That's supremely annoying.
<wxl> did you edit it with the values you got from the opensuse forums or whatever?
<wxl> it shouldn't
<wxl> none of mine do
<Guest69494> It is running about eight times in task manager.
<bioterror> that's normal
<wxl> running 8 times is not surprising
<wxl> each window or tab is a separate process
<wxl> not to mention the plugins
<Guest69494> Yeah, but I haven't touched Chromium.
<wxl> this is how chrome/chromium works
<Guest69494> D'uh.
<Guest69494> But I haven't opened the browser.
<bioterror> that's what makes it so great
<wxl> so you don't see the browser open?
<Guest69494> No, it isn't.
<bioterror> as all the pages are it's own sandbox
<Guest69494> I haven't opened the browser.
<Guest69494> It running eight or so processes without a browser up is not what makes it so great.
<wxl> i didn't ask if you interacted with it, but if you see it open
<Guest69494> I see nothing.
<wxl> that is strange indeed
<bioterror> killall chromium-browser
<Guest69494> I've done that.  They respawn.
<wxl> i don't know what to say about that
<wxl> makes no sense
<Guest69494> Chromium itself is completely unusable because of X11's slowness (thirty seconds to bring up a contextual menu or more, several minutes to open Chromium).
<bioterror> how old is this your laptop?
<wxl> i'd like to console you and tell you this is how it is for everyone, but it's not
<Guest69494> Irrelevant, it can run Windows™ 7.
<wxl> i don't even have that much problems with an old powerbook
<Guest69494> It's a 1.33 GHz Pentium III with 512 MB RAM.
<wxl> (though of chromium isn't available for ppc, but that's another point)
<Guest69494> This is a lightweight distro aimed at speed.
<Guest69494> I can run Ubuntu on it faster than this.
<wxl> and it sounds like it would work great were it not for your video driver
<bioterror> well
<wxl> wait
<wxl> you have no problems with the video driver in ubuntu?
<bioterror> no difference between Lubuntu and Ubuntu what comes to drivers
<Guest69494> I have severe problems with Ubuntu.
<Guest69494> Just not this slownes.
<wxl> ↑ exactly what he said!
<Guest69494> Unity2D runs much faster than Lubuntu's LXDE.
<Guest69494> It's still slow, but not THIS slow!
<wxl> i'm sure in part that's due to your issues with chromium
<wxl> which i have never heard before at all
<wxl> try purging chromium and installing firefox and compare
<bioterror> or midori
<wxl> or xxxterm :)
<wxl> or w3m-img!
<Guest69494> Or elinks.  I get it.
<bioterror> telnet to website!
<wxl> wget the mofo
<bioterror> but yeah, purge chromium
<bioterror> get rid of it
<Guest69494> You'll have to give me time for Synaptic to come up.
<wxl> apt-get is faster
<bioterror> sudo apt-get purge chromium-browser
<bioterror> life is too short to use synaptic
<Guest69494> :|
<wxl> and even despite your issues with lxterminal, synaptic is still a front end to apt-get so it's STILL going to be slower
<Guest69494> I'll do this part my way.
<wxl> yes dear
<Guest69494> All right, geniuses, Chromium is removed, including configuration files.  Chromium-browser still running several times.
<bioterror> pkill chromium-browser
<wxl> killall and it's still there?
<Guest69494> I have yet to get to a place I can killall.  Just happened to have task manager open.
<Guest69494> LXTermimal is trying to open.
<wxl> ps aux | grep chrom is probably equally as effective as task manager for this specific purpose
<Guest69494> ~facepalm~  Okay, okay.  Lovely.  Happened to have it open, though.
<wxl> i'm sorry you wish to interpret every statement as an insult to your intelligence.
<Guest69494> I'm sorry.  Just get frustrated at this problem.
<wxl> no problem, just not my fault
<Guest69494> It doesn't help that you guys HAVE been insulting my intelligence.
<wxl> just trying to offer advice to help you with your problem but i'm content to stop if you'd prefer it
<Guest69494> Not so much you as bioterror, actually.
<wxl> right, the guy with all the xorg config advice. cuz that was inflammatory.
<wxl> i think i'm going to go back to work
<Guest69494> You guys were harping on me because I rebooted my computer.
<wxl> you != windows
<wxl> we were harping on windows
<bioterror> life is too short to restart computer becouse of Xorg
<wxl> and with that, i'm gone
<wxl> love you bye
<bioterror> I only reboot when kernel updates
<bioterror> and that happens when comes electricity cutdown ;)
<Guest69494> That's great, but I reboot occasionally just to make sure every process that is supposed to die does without me having to remember every one I killed.
<Guest69494> SO to speak.
<bioterror> you got rid of chromium?
<Guest69494> No, still starting.
<Guest69494> I purged it via synaptic and it's somehow still there.
<bioterror> ps aux |grep chromium
<bioterror> and pastebin that
<Guest69494> pastebin?
<Guest69494> I am on two different computers.  If you want to read it, I have to retype it.
<Guest69494> Okay, I rebooted, and guess what!  Now it's gone!  Say what you will about rebooting, personal experience does outweigh the experience of those who say I shouldn't need to do it, ever.
<Guest69494> Well, hardly ever.
<Guest69494> X is significantly more responsive now.  It's not as fast as it should be, I'm sure, but it's on par with the Ubuntu installs I've done, so Chromium was at least part of my problem.
<Guest69494> lshw still says the display is unclaimed
<bioterror> check the Xorg.0.log
<bioterror> and see for errors
<Guest69494> Can you be more specific on the errors I might be looking for?
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> I do not know your errors
<Guest69494> Okay.
<bioterror> I got: [ 23062.054] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "DFP-0:nvidia-auto-select,DFP-1:nvidia-auto-select"
<bioterror> [ 23062.358] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon
<bioterror> I installed acpid and I got
<bioterror> [ 23782.452] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
<bioterror> :--)
<Guest69494> o_O  Okay.
<bioterror> I'm having Xorg issues myself, which I think solved
<bioterror> that's why I'm tailing my Xorg.0.log
<Guest69494> Illegal extended x86 opcode?
<Guest69494> Bunch of "out of range" on resolutions.
<Guest69494> Here's a couple I've looked at before.  AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable.  AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable.
<Guest69494> That's the driver problem I tried to fix before.
<Guest69494> Like, eons ago.
<bioterror> anything else?
<Guest69494> Something about ACPI came up, so I did what you did and installed ACPID
<Guest69494> (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)
<Guest69494> "glxinfo | grep rendering" yields "direct rendering: yes"
<Guest69494> That's surprising to me.
<Guest69494> Since the log told me the screen was neither DRI nor DRI2 capable.
<bizhanMona> Hi I am installing 12.04 Precise Desktop, it is asking me the choice of the linux kernel, I do not understand what is the difference between linux-.. and linux-image-- choices?
<wxl> bizhanMona: this is a fresh install? meaning you have wiped the drive and are now starting fresh?
<wxl> bizhanMona: also what method you using to install?
<bizhanMona> wxl: yes it is fresh install, I am trying to install the minimum install, but it seems I selected lubuntu-destop,
<wxl> been a long time since i did a minimal
<wxl> what step in the process are you seeing this on?
<bizhanMona> installing kernel, there are many choices like virtual which I am not familiar
<wxl> what are all the options?
<bizhanMona> there are many let me give you some of the samples:
<bizhanMona> linux-generiic
<bizhanMona> linux-server
<bizhanMona> linux-virtual
<bioterror> generic
<bizhanMona> linux-image-extra-..
<bizhanMona> linux-image-extra-3.2.0-23
<bizhanMona> what version is generic?
<wxl> 3.2.0.29.31-2
<wxl> meaning one or the other not 31 through 23
<wxl> 32
<bizhanMona> I was hoping to get 3.x
<wxl> there ya go
<bizhanMona> Another question, I was under impression the lubuntu-core is a complete stand alone minimalistic OS, if yes, I do not see an iso with it? if no, then how could I use it.
<wxl> bizhanMona: it is but it needs ubuntu-core and ubuntu-minimal which the references on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall refer to
<wxl> those are (despite the name) just the linux core if you will. none of the graphic bits
<wxl> i.e. ubuntu-core+ubuntu-minimal+gnome+unity+a bunch of useless garbage=ubuntu
<wxl> and subsequently ubuntu-core+ubuntu-minimal+lubuntu-core+lubuntu-desktop=lubuntu
<wxl> minimal lubuntu is ubuntu-core+ubuntu-minimal+lubuntu-core
<wxl> technically you could run entirely off of ubuntu-core+ubuntu-minimal. you would just have no gui.
<wxl> oh sorry s/ubuntu-core/ubuntu-standard/g
<wxl> this may shed more light on it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MetaPackages
<wxl> since minimal is supposed to be, well, minimal, there's no reason to fill the iso with a bunch of stuff we aren't sure people need
<wxl> at least that's one way of looking at it
<bizhanMona> wxl: thanks so much for detail explanation.
<wxl> bizhanMona: np
<bizhanMona> all I need xwindow for that I think Xorg package should be fine.
<bkm> hello, on my laptop, i can usually enter Fn+7 to turn off the backlight. Today, my lxde session repeatably displays only the left one-third of the desktop and repeats that portion twice more. the backlight does turn off, but not until the desktop has been mangled. has anyone else experienced this lately? (oneric)
<wxl> bkm: for me, no. i also haven't run oneric in many moons.
<bkm> how is the transition from o to p to q? i think this started out as jaunty or so...
<wxl> precise is stable; go for it
<wxl> quantal is still in transition
<bkm> you think my luck with dist-upgrade will hold, or should i install fresh?
<wxl> that's how i upgraded a few of mine
<wxl> no probs
<bkm> thanks, wxl. i may give it a try. let me know if people start reporting tripled up screens!
<wxl> ok :)
<bizhanMona> wxl: So I installed the  mini.iso which comes under lubuntu-desktop (Precise Desktop) this is not ubunt-core + ubuntu-minimal ?
<wxl> bizhanMona: that's the basic ubuntu.
<wxl> so yes, ubuntu-core/-standard
<bizhanMona> wxl: I have read the webpage I am not clear on what needs to be installed for what I need. If I want to only install the ubuntu-core + ubuntu-minimal, what I need to do? Will you please clarify that please?
<wxl> bizhanMona: you want 12.04/precise right?
<bizhanMona> wxl: I want 12.04 which is minimalistic with no gui stuff.
<wxl> no gui of ANY kind?
<wxl> cuz if so, that's basically ubuntu-core/-standard
<bizhanMona> I will install X11 and will use ATI card
<wxl> there you go
<wxl> you're done :)
<wxl> so technically you don't have lubuntu
<wxl> lubuntu at it's core implies lxde
<wxl> which is gui of course
<bizhanMona> wxl: what do I have then?
<bizhanMona> ubuntu?
<wxl> you have what a lot of people like to think of as ubuntu server
<wxl> which is ubuntu withuot the gui
<bizhanMona> oh okay, I thought ubuntu server is not minimalistic?
<wxl> well it does include some non-standard items like patch and screen
<wxl> but it's a lot more minimal than just about anything else
<Unit193> wxl: Server actually has a ton of "servery" things like apache and such. ;)
<wxl> not if the seed is to be believed Unit193 http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/ubuntu.precise/server
<bizhanMona> wxl: Thanks again, you have saved so much of my time. If you are ever in San Jose/Ca  I buy a beer :)
<wxl> i'm not too far XD
<bizhanMona> XD ?
<wxl> squinty grin
<bizhanMona> :)
<wxl> strange that there is no ubuntu-server metapackage
 * wxl moves to -offtopic
<Unit193> wxl: Hrm, I don't get how it'd be 640MB then http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server  Ah, nevermind, things are just weird.
#lubuntu 2012-09-19
<speye> Buula everyone
<speye> How do i unzip zip files in Lubuntu?
<enr> hello!
<enr> I have a little problem with my lubuntu installation (xbmcbuntu)
<bioterror> explain more
<enr> the menu and windows fonts are very very large
<bioterror> normal
<bioterror> :-)
<enr> nvidia?
<bioterror> are you using nvidia?
<enr> why
<enr> yep
<enr> I read something around the web
<enr> but I can't find a solution, I'm a newby
<enr> :)
<bioterror> enr, http://forums.bodhilinux.com/index.php?/topic/204-solved-nvidia-drivers-and-fonts-size/page__view__findpost__p__1265
<enr> oooh I found this post before, so it works also with lubuntu
<enr> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<enr> and add this line, correct?
<enr> Option "UseEdidDpi" "FALSE" Option "DPI" "96 x 96" Unquote
<bioterror> dont put unquote
<bioterror> doesnt sounds correct line :D
<bioterror> or I dont know
<bioterror> :-)
<enr> like this? Option UseEdidDpi FALSE
<bioterror> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Specifying_DPI_for_NVIDIA_Cards
<enr> Option "UseEdidDpi" "FALSE"
<enr> Option "DPI" "96 x 96"
<enr> like this?
<bioterror> yes
<enr> okkei grat
<enr> I try this at home soon
<bioterror> :-)
<enr> bioterror thank you soo much!!!!!!
<enr> grat linux
<bioterror> dont thank me yet
<enr> grat community
<enr> grear
<enr> hehe
<enr> I think tath it works
<enr> I notice you if it doesn't :-D
<enr> bioterror can I ask you another little help?
<bioterror> two questions for the price of one
<bioterror> go ahead
<enr> can you tell me an Bluetooth dongle that works well with linux fo sure?
<bioterror> nope, I dont know about them anything at all
<enr> with a good range, now i have buy a chinese one for 3 Euros :P
<enr> It works but in a limitate range of mt
<enr> ok thanks
<enr> I google it, bye bye
<bioterror> I hate bluetooth
<enr> hehe, i use wiiremote for xbmc
<bioterror> I have usb keyboard and two extension cables
<enr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzzBwIiIqd4
<enr> it's not the same ;)
<bioterror> takes quite long to boot
<enr> one minute, it depends
<enr> it's great
<bioterror> I have also this D945GCLF as a router
<enr> wich software do this?
<bioterror> Im running pfSense on that
<enr> intresting
<enr> I will read somenthing about this
<enr> I have to go now, thank you!!!! se you! bye
<aguitel> anyone installed lubuntu in sony vaio pcg-frv35 ?
<aguitel> anyone installed lubuntu in sony vaio pcg-frv35 ?
#lubuntu 2012-09-20
<wxl> ok here's a stumper. eeepc touchpad freezes up and/or acts funky after high cpu load. what fixes it? switching to VT and back. openbox --restart does NOT. any clues?
<bioterror> add w to the name after eee ;)
<wxl> :)
<bioterror> they are really quite a pita
<wxl> i was hoping to connect enough data to file a resaonable bug report but that's just weird behavior
<bioterror> if you restart Xorg, does it help?
<wxl> i'll try that next time
<wxl> i find it hard to replicate the required conditions
<wxl> c-a-backspace?
<bioterror> for example
<bioterror> or restart lightdm
<wxl> ko
<bioterror> probably it is Xorg bug
<wxl> when it comes to touchpad's it appears there are like 34623586286387263587642 possible packages to file the bug against, but yeah, sure.
<wxl> ;)
<bioterror> xf86-input-synaptics
<bioterror> maybe that
<wxl> there's a whole page about it with like lots of stern warnings about you better get all the right info and make sure you're filing it against the right package or everyone will laugh at you XD
<silverarrow> wxl, is it pangolin or quantal
<silverarrow> ?
<wxl> precise silverarrow
<silverarrow> rumors have it, it xorg gets worse in quantal
<wxl> we'll see
<silverarrow> chances are they will fix it all fine
<silverarrow> but we need to get the right guys useful info
<silverarrow> wxl, what findings have you done?
<wxl> none yet
<wxl> trying to shrink the darn isi
<silverarrow> I see
<wxl> iso
<silverarrow> oh, yes I remember
<wxl> ironically all of the instructions are for linux and not os x so i'm trying to translatre
 * wxl moves to -offtopic
<Ascavasaion> Hello there... what security is the best for my Wireless ADSL modem/router?
<Adel> hello
<Adel> can any1 give me some help with my lubuntu software center?
<leszek> hi
<Adel> hi
<Guest37383> Hello
<Guest37383> I have a suggestion to the development of Lubuntu
<Guest37383> I set my Lubuntu settings to not ask me for my password when starting up. It doesn't do so. But (I'm using Lubuntu on my laptop) whenever I close my computer screen...
<Guest37383> ...and open it up again later to use it again, it asks me for my password to log in. This is unnecessary as one can just shut the computer off and turn it on again, therefore entering the computer without any password (as that's what I set it to do). So I don't think it needs to ask you for your password when you close the screen and open it again unless you specify.
<Guest37383> I hope that helps some! Lubuntu is awesome! And thank you all for making it possible! I'm enjoying using it very, VERY much!
<bioterror> that's becouse XScreensaver does it
<bioterror> it has nothing to do with logon
<Guest37383> Oh, is that another setting?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> screensaver settings
<Guest37383> Where would I find that?
<Guest37383> Aha! Thank you!
<Guest37383> I appreciate it!
<bioterror> ask password after resume, or something like that
<sirdrake> salve a tutti
<sirdrake> mi potreste aiutare???
<sirdrake> dovrei cambiare icone
<AngelForget> devi parlare in inglese sirdrake
<sirdrake> ok
<AngelForget> sirdrake, qualeè il problema ?
<sirdrake> I want to change my icons
<AngelForget> dai uno sguardo su lubuntu blog
<sirdrake> ma è necessario parlare inglese??
<AngelForget> e troverai tutta la procedura sirdrake
<AngelForget> io sono italiano ma in questo chan si
<sirdrake> posso contanttarti in rpivato
<sirdrake> avrei delle domande da farti se hai un po' di tempo
<AngelForget> certo
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, is there an lxpanel item I can add to make the panel act like Win7 etc? I currently have the icons at 40px and icon only so running apps have a nice big icon but when they are closed they do not stay
<wxl> can't say i 100% grok what you want to do ActionParsnip
<wxl> maybe a dock might be something to look into
<ActionParsnip> Like pinning the app to the lxpanel, so that when it is closed, the icon stays and future instances of the same application can be started from the icon
<ActionParsnip> wxl: yeah was thinking that, the placing thing is nice and i wanted to avoid crappy compiz
<wxl> well i certainly didn't say compiz ewww ac
<wxl> oops forgot a tab there. you know who i meant XD
<ActionParsnip> aye
<ActionParsnip> oh btw are wbar and simdock dead?
<ActionParsnip> they don't seem to have been updated recently....
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> plank looks kind of nice
<wxl> or there's docky but i think that's the wrong os copy XD
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> you're asking quite a lot from DE that lightweight
<wxl> did i forget to add the <sarcasm> tag?
<ActionParsnip> bioterror: not really, just hold the icon on the panel even when it's not running
<ActionParsnip> bioterror: nothing CPU intensive there at all
<bioterror> you can add launcher icons?
<ActionParsnip> bioterror: its not the DE either, its the lxpanel
<ActionParsnip> bioterror: yes but it loads a new instance of the icon
<wxl> i know what he's asking now bioterror
<bioterror> install somekind of stupid dock
<bioterror> or KDE like I did :D
<wxl> yep
<wxl> EWWWW and you complain at him? sheesh
<ActionParsnip> bioterror: why would holding an icon for a non-running application be hard for a lightweight DE, even though it's not the DE that manages the panel, the panel manages the panel
<wxl> ;)
<bioterror> http://ricecows.org/kubuntu/kubuntu-dirty.png
<bioterror> looks like that
<ActionParsnip> bioterror: can you explain your 'haha' comment please? It interests me
<bioterror> ActionParsnip, people always demands so much
<ActionParsnip> bioterror: its not that much really
<bioterror> actually it is
<ActionParsnip> when I close the app, keep the icons there if I choose to 'pin' it. Don't remove the icon
<ActionParsnip> if an instance of the app is ran, don't draw another
<ActionParsnip> bioterror: how is that complex, its actually reducing work drawing new icons after some simple logic
<bioterror> if you know that, code a lxpanel fork ;)
<ActionParsnip> bioterror: but how is it hard / much?
<bioterror> it should probably show somekind of image of the open applications if there's a multiple instance
<bioterror> why dont you take just plain openbox and install cairo dock or something like that
<ActionParsnip> does cairo dock need compositing?
<ActionParsnip> trying plank now :)
<bioterror> windows 7 taskbar looks quite fugly without Aero
<ActionParsnip> looks like plank is the ticket, just needs tweaking
<bioterror> I'm living large with the tint2-svn
<bioterror> works nicely with twinview
<bioterror> ahh
<bioterror> plank is part of elementary
<bioterror> they ditched the Postler
<bioterror> but Geary seems interesting
<ActionParsnip> Let me check it out :)
<iToast> hey
<iToast> whats the minimal requirements for lubuntu
<wxl> iToast: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#System_Requirements
<iToast> wxl, not exactly helpful.
<wxl> iToast: how so?
<iToast> It doesn't give me exact minimals
<iToast> im also in #xubuntu
<iToast> 128mb no GUI 256 GUI
<iToast> Im installing ubuntu for a XBMC build for my mom
<wxl> you can run with a gui on 128
<iToast> wxl, not really...
<iToast> I've tried it...
<iToast> Gnome / KDE die horribly in 127
<iToast> 128*
 * wxl shrugs, so have i.
<wxl> there's no gnome/kde in lubuntu
<iToast> LDE works perfectly :P
<iToast> wxl, I know
<iToast> I used normal ubuntu and im sick of their irc channel
<wxl> ok, well, when you figure out your question, let me know XD
<iToast> Im banend for having a oppinion.
<iToast> Apperently thinking somone should try and look up a problem first isn't allowed
<iToast> then the admin went to twist the story into this:
<iToast> "You kept repeating "Google it" after being told not to."
<iToast> What I actually said, "You should google first" then I answered his question with "Lynx"
<iToast> A text based brwosner
<iToast> ANd the lazy dick sent me to the IIRC -_-
<iToast> Still he think's he did no wrong and never does wrong.
<iToast> In his eyes he can't do wrong. Multiple others agree.
<wxl> well, that's all fine and dandy, but i can't help you resolve how people have wrong you in the past
<iToast> wxl, I know.
<iToast> wxl, can't I just install a simple window manager and use XBMC?
<wxl> i can, however, point out that you're not going to fare well here or any canonical-related channel making using out of that aforementioned language
<iToast> The intigrated graphics are from, 2005~ they're probably intel / nvidia.
<iToast> Amazingly they can handle HD just fine (30 FPS)
<wxl> i've never used xmbc before
<wxl> you might want to ask the xmbc folks
<iToast> xbmc*
<wxl> see?
<wxl> :)
<iToast> lo9l
<iToast> This channel is alot nicer then #ubuntu :)
<iToast> Actually usefull people :P
<wxl> to the first one: maybe. the latter one, really? :)
<iToast> Yes to the later one
<iToast> #ubuntu has 2000~ people who never heard of google...
<iToast> or the guide to googling
<iToast> or how to google...
<iToast> or the query guide
<iToast> or man pages...
<iToast> Somehow people managed to completely find no relevant information using GOOGLE!
<wxl> it appears that this is what you need http://www.loggn.de/ubuntu-xbmc-repository-11-eden-airplay-pvr-livetv/
<wxl> not sure what all the dependencies are tho
<wxl> assumedly you need x, right?
<iToast> Yes
<iToast> I dont want a full blown desktop that'l NEVER be seen.
<wxl> i dunno maybe you don't
<wxl> https://github.com/xbmc/xbmc/blob/master/docs/README.linux
<wxl> here's what i'd do if i were you
<wxl> do a minimal install
<wxl> only install ubuntu-core/-standard
<wxl> that's the most basic cli
<wxl> then add the ppa and install the xbmc bits
<wxl> if it needs to add stuff it will
<wxl> if you see it wanting to add gnome and crap, cancel out and install lubuntu-core and then start over
<wxl> or you could add your own x and all that but if you don't know what you're doing you might not enjoy it
<wxl> more info on that process here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<wxl> sound good, iToast ?
<iToast> wxl, not really :p
<wxl> whatcha missing?
<iToast> I might just install ubuntu server 12.04
<iToast> as i got it downloaded
<iToast> then build on thjat
<wxl> NO
<wxl> DON"T DO IT
<iToast> e.e
<iToast> why?
<wxl> unless you want a BUNCH OF GARBAGE YOU"LL NEVER USE
<wxl> (probably never use)
<wxl> hold on lemme demonstrate
<wxl> you'll be shocked
<iToast> ubuntu is pretty lean in the server distro... :P
<wxl> that's what i once thought
<wxl> take a look at the size of the download
<wxl> here's everything included http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/ubuntu.precise/server-ship
<iToast> none of its installed
<iToast> if I dont want it
<iToast> ;)
<wxl> true, true
<wxl> but core/standard will give you the leanest possible cli
<wxl> this is all semantics
<wxl> you decide what you want to do there
<wxl> so once you have a core system you comfortable with the resT?
<wxl> that ppa business is more or less copy/paste
<wxl> and it will do the thinking for you re:dependencies
<iToast> wxl, Ima use the server disk first.
<wxl> cuz it's pulling down binaries not trying to build from source
<wxl> you'll be fine
<wxl> ping me if not
<iToast> xubuntu just finished downloading,
<iToast> Lol
#lubuntu 2012-09-21
<iToast> WHY IS #xubuntu always dead -_-"
<wxl> iToast: not having been there in about 50,000 hears, no idea XD
<iToast> lol
<wxl> uh s/hears/years/
<iToast> Look what I just got
<iToast> <knome> !patience | iToast
<iToast> <ubottu> iToast: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<iToast> <knome> iToast, and? it doesn't warrant being impatient
<wxl> again, i can't offer you help with other people, though perhaps i could refer you to your local buddhist temple or something. :)
<iToast> <Azelphur> !patience | iToast
<iToast> <ubottu> iToast: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<iToast> I'm downloading lubuntu.
<wxl> you go girl
<wxl> but
<wxl> not for the xbmc right?
<iToast> im a guy
<iToast> >:o
<iToast> wxl, for xbmc
<wxl> i didn't mean to imply that you weren't but trying to use a colloquialism
<wxl> nevermind
<wxl> anywho
<iToast> <Azelphur> oh, someone already did that :P
<iToast> <Azelphur> iToast: should be pretty simple, add xbmc to startup applications and turn on auto login
<wxl> i'm still not convinced xbmc NEEDS x
<iToast> it does
<wxl> ok, i believe you
<iToast> "could not connect to x serv"...
<wxl> then i would suggest doing the mini install
<iToast> I had xorg installed with lightdm
<wxl> just install lubuntu-core
<wxl> you won't get all the extra apps and crap
<iToast> I have to wait for lubuntu to download
<iToast> so for now im trying xubuntu
<iToast> Hopefully I wont have to jump to lubuntu (no offence)
<iToast> because I really dont want to sue all my dvds...
<iToast> This machine claims to have USB booting but I doubt it...
<wxl> you need dvdrws
<iToast> no.
<iToast> I gave RW's a try, they are the devils child.
<wxl> :)
<iToast> I burned some dvds with DO NOT FINALIZE ON!
<iToast> WHat happened?
<iToast> Didnt say it but
<iToast> "Finalizing"
<iToast> Go to erase, "Can not erase finalized disk".
<iToast>  That developer oves me $5.
<iToast> >:C
<iToast> My comment about how it scerwed me out of a rw disk got removed from the blog
<iToast> His software got replaced with infrarecorder.
<bioterror> wxl, xbmc can be run as "wm"
<bioterror> so it does need X11, but it doesnt need a WM
<foolinsd> evening
<foolinsd> curious if anyone has seen issue with quantal after updating last night.  i'm now getting a black screen after the splash screen. kernel 3.5.0-15
<foolinsd> i can boot to console, but not sure what to do next
<foolinsd> i ran fsck and all the drives appear fine.
<bioterror> foolinsd, from console: sudo service lightdm start
<foolinsd> okay let me try
<foolinsd> bioterror, i just get a flashing _ at the upper left corner of the screen
<foolinsd> i'm going to try running apt-get update/upgrade via console
<foolinsd> pls post any suggestions, i'll try them after the the update.  be back in 15m
<foolinsd> bioterror, btw after starting lightdm, i can switch back to vt1 via ctrl+alt+F1
<bioterror> that's good
<bioterror> what if you instead of starting lxdm
<bioterror> you say
<bioterror> wait a sec
<bioterror> xinit /usr/bin/startlubuntu
<bioterror> if I remember right
<bioterror> which startlubuntu
<bioterror> if it wasnt correct
<bioterror> I was away becouse I took my daughter to a day care club or something
<bioterror> as a true hipster, I locked her bike to light pole with u-luck as she had lost her key during our move to new flat
<foolinsd> okay will give that atry
<foolinsd> sign looks like updating hosed the dpkg datebase
<foolinsd> i'm booting to a "callback trace"
<foolinsd> looks like a dump
<foolinsd> will try reinstalling quantal
<foolinsd> thanks for your suggestions bioterror
<bioterror> reinstalling is cheating with the developement releases!
<foolinsd> smack head
<foolinsd> i'm open to suggestions
<foolinsd> bioterror, i tried xinit /usr/bin/startlubuntu
<foolinsd> it gave a fatal server error
<foolinsd> no screen found
<bzb> I'm trying to modify things so that when I click on an audio/video file, the console version of mplayer will be invoked to open the file instead of the gnome-mplayer.
<bzb> The problem is that when an audio/video file contains spaces or non-english characters, the console mplayer just closes and does nothing.
<bzb> More details at http://pastebin.com/TQxanMUC
<bzb> I don't know if this problem also applies to ubuntu?
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> when press mouse button #2 on a video file
<bioterror> and you choose properties
<bioterror> you should be able to change gnome-mplayer to just plain mplayer
<bioterror> http://ricecows.org/mplayer.desktop that's how my mplayer.desktop looks like
<silverarrow> is there a way for the F12 button to work as it should? it should eject cd on this laptop
<silverarrow> are you talking to your self bioterror ?
<bioterror> silverarrow, you can bind it to eject if youw ant
<bioterror> bind F12 with "eject" command
<silverarrow> great,
<silverarrow> I just need to figure out how
<bzb> bioterror: i changed my mplayer parameter from %U to %F and it works.  Thanks
<bioterror> bzb, you're welcome
<silverarrow> I have this odd issue with brassero, it will not eject cd after iso burn
<bioterror> another satisfied customer!
<silverarrow> it`s nice when things work
<silverarrow> ;-)
<bioterror> silverarrow, I've mostly used "xfburn"
<silverarrow> diskutility or reboot is the only thing that allows to eject cd
<silverarrow> xfburn crashes instantly here
<silverarrow> luckily brassero behaves
<silverarrow> at the moment F12 does the same as a double finger click
<silverarrow> it should eject cd
<leszek> hi
<bioterror> howdy
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> do you know how to set up F12 function on an iBook ?
<silverarrow> it should eject cd/dvd
<bioterror> and the command eject does not work?
<silverarrow> I haven`t tired it from terminal
 * silverarrow launches terminal
 * bioterror rolls eyes
<silverarrow> sorry lol
<silverarrow> it ejects
<bioterror> Fri12:02 <bioterror> silverarrow, you can bind it to eject if youw ant
<bioterror> Fri12:02 <bioterror> bind F12 with "eject" command
<bioterror> I said that 5 hours ago
<bioterror> exactly 5 hours
<silverarrow> I use eject from disk utility, but a bit cumbersome
<bioterror> ? :D
<bioterror> hmmm
<silverarrow> yeah, after burning iso in brasero regualar eject from file manager doesn`t work
<bioterror> it ejects
<silverarrow> but I never thought of using the command in terminal
<silverarrow> no, there is an eject function in brasero, but it sort of locks up
<bioterror> probably
<bioterror> but now my Openbox ejects from F12
<silverarrow> and cd does not show in filemanager either then
<bioterror> I could bind alt+f12 to close the tray
<silverarrow> cool
<silverarrow> on the ibook keyboard that is the reguala cd eject function
<bioterror> in OS X
<silverarrow> true
<silverarrow> and keyboard icon
<bioterror> I've owned a mac
<silverarrow> it is nice to set it up to work,
<silverarrow> yeah, macbook pros still are like that
<silverarrow> cd/dvd insert is only a slim slot, and not a case to open
<silverarrow> even on the old ppc
<bioterror> my super drive was a regular DVD-RW ;)
<silverarrow> rw functions are dvd rom specific or software run?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> hi
<silverarrow> hi
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Howto use bluetooth headset ?
<silverarrow> hmm, you might have to activate buletooth
<silverarrow> let me check
<silverarrow> I think it should be there by default
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)    BT-503 headset
<silverarrow> it doesn`t detect at all?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> device paired
<silverarrow> a usb unit ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> audiosinc is enabled. i hear ssound beep
<silverarrow> I think the manager is called blueman
<JohnDoe_71Rus> but can't moved sound to headset
<silverarrow> I don`t have bluetooth on my lubuntu laptop unfortunately
<silverarrow> stick around I`m sure someone can help
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://postimage.org/image/gzexlbzb5/
<silverarrow> you could also try ubuntu channel if activity is slow here
<silverarrow> yes there it is
<JohnDoe_71Rus> in ubuntu it must work with pulseaudio. ilubuntu does not  pulse
<silverarrow> I actually have a buletooth device some where
<silverarrow> settings in alsamixer should not affect bluetooth ?
<silverarrow> but it is contact with headset which is main issue
<silverarrow> found my bluetooth device
<silverarrow> light blinking
<silverarrow> nothing happens
<silverarrow> blueman does not launch from terminal either
<silverarrow> JohnDoe_71Rus, did you install blueman manually?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lubuntu12.04 i start from menu
<silverarrow> it should be there by default I think
<silverarrow> I`m on 12.04 too
<silverarrow> maybe some ppc weirdness
<silverarrow> I`m on an old iBook
<silverarrow> sorry, I`m no help to you
<JohnDoe_71Rus> may be some one
<silverarrow> is there a way for me to check  which graphics drivers I have in 12.04?
<holstein> silverarrow: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1795372
<kanliot> i'm using screen or tmux, why can't i scrollback with shift+pageup?  because it's not a terminal?
<holstein> kanliot: i can in screen, with just page-up
<kanliot> here it just flashes screen
<kanliot> er flashes the terminal window
<holstein> kanliot: can you do it without screen?
<kanliot> ya
<kanliot> shift+pageup
<holstein> kanliot: why shift?
<kanliot> is there another way?
<kanliot> control+b then [
<kanliot> in screen
<holstein> kanliot: i just use page up in irssi.. i guess it depends on what you are trying to scroll on
<holstein> kanliot: i cant get that to "pass through" to screen either
<holstein> http://www.saltycrane.com/blog/2008/01/how-to-scroll-in-gnu-screen/ has a work-around
<Matriks404> hello i installed lubuntu-desktop, and its for me better than unity, :D
#lubuntu 2012-09-22
<navar> Anyone tried to install via 12.04 alternative iso on usb stick?
<kanliot> should work
<kanliot> navar
<navar> complains mid-install about incorrect cd via some check.  I see now from some further digging a cdrom-detect/try-usb=boolean kernel option I'll revise in the grub cfg and give it another go.
<kanliot> what's the exact error
<kanliot> and can you verify cd files?
<kanliot> i don't think this is a common problem
<navar> exact error is just the (ncurses?) text installation window stating incorrect installation cdrom (once past keyboard selection, etc.)
<navar> hoping https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cdrom-detect/+bug/234185 is related to the issue so I can get past it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 234185 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Hardy) "Alternate CD cdrom-detect.postinst does not consider USB flash drive/key. " [Undecided,New]
<kanliot> hmm i guess it possibly could be usb-creator
<kanliot> is that what you used?
<kanliot> to create the cd
<kanliot> ?
<navar> no, manually
<navar> i have a number of isos loadable from the stick in question.  This just happens to be an aging problematic donated system with flaky cdrom drives.  I had to get plop going to boot from usb and so on.
<kanliot> how much ram do you have?
<kanliot> i would try dd
<navar> prior I was trying to do mint cinnamon, but ubiquity seems to flake out in the end (useradd commit isn't occuring so mdm is hosed, nor is grub install occuring, had to do manually).  Gave up on that.
<navar> it's 384 MB.
<navar> downloading the desktop iso to perhaps try later... but was hoping the alternate would go fine.  This is only issue so far...
<kanliot> you can use the desktop
<kanliot> with 384
<kanliot> if you have a swap file
<navar> currently an active swap partition set off, so yes.
<navar> just wary of ubiquity stalling (window just disappears near the end with active mouse cursor forever).
<navar> looking at top basically indicates nothing is going on anymore. :)
<kanliot> that sounds like ubiquity
<kanliot> but with a swap file it should be ok
<kanliot> as long as you don't remove it during the install
<navar> Yeah that was my thought when I was trying to check out mint.
<navar> wow adding cdrom-check/try-usb=true caused a kernel panic. :/  More details are that this is being manually done via grub's loopback feature for iso images.  The only partitions it claims to see at that point are sr0 and sr1.
<kanliot> dd
<navar> Hopefully I don't have to hack the initrd.
<navar> I wouldn't want to dd overwrite the existing vfat partition on the usb stick.  At worse, I'd extract the iso into a path on it and non-loop boot it that way.
<navar> I'll give the desktop variant a try here in a minute, presuming it's the normal casper setup.  I've made that work many times on this, but the ubiquity installs on this old system seem problematic.
<tarvid> I've become dependent on the google-talk plugin; am I going to be in trouble on Lubuntu
<kanliot> works here
<kanliot> just download it
<tarvid> thanks
<tarvid> actually having some problems with chrome on Ubuntu
<kanliot> we have lots of chromium probs
<kanliot> but i use firefox myslef
<tarvid> I have been also; chrome works flawlessly on Vista
<kanliot> it does
<navar> tarvid: chrome (well google-chrome, not sure on chromium specifically) works well on gentoo.  Problems ran into on pre-64bit AMD CPUs and their internal pepperflash plugin code from adobe forcing SSE2 instructions (late version 19 to early 20).
<tarvid> I have an old CF-R1 that I really like in my car but XP thrashes and I was hoping Lubuntu would carry the load better
<tarvid> Is there a good ssid finder for Lubuntu; I do a lot of war driving
<tarvid> kismet is too hard to use while driving
<kanliot> we're just a simple country distro.  try our homemade apple butter
<navar> lol :)
<tarvid> tis the season here in the mountains of Virginia
<kanliot> TN here
<tarvid> Doing fiber and wireless installs
<tarvid> If I can figure out how to sink VLAN assignments I can do the administrivia on the road too
<tarvid> Cell phones are unreliable
<tarvid> Hanging on a 14km link here and the little laptop is also better when climbing up hills
<tarvid> Parabolic is a bit of a pain
<tarvid> Thanks for the chat; I'll do something tomorrow
<silverarrow> why are there no bluetooth for lubuntu ppc?
<silverarrow> from the edges of the world
<surt> Hello, can anyone help me find an alternative to compiz' zoom and/or magnifier plugin...that works in a lubuntu session?
<surt> giant screen size 8 font...great most days but kind of tricky after a long day
<silverarrow> sorry, I hardly ever use compiz
<surt> Well...how about just a screen magnifier?
<surt> I know about xzoom, but it just sits in one spot without following the cursor's movement...
<silverarrow> I have used projector with libre office impress
<silverarrow> vga or hdmi connection ?
<surt> That's slideshow software...
<silverarrow> yeah
<surt> But I need a system magnifier
<silverarrow> you need someone who uses it
<silverarrow> surt, have you tried the ubuntu channel?
<silverarrow> ...only because there are more activity there at the moment
<surt> Yeah mate. Don't worry I'll source something.
<ddyyllaann> Bonjour
<ddyyllaann> Bonjour tootai
<tootai> Bonjour
<ddyyllaann> Vous aussi vous utiliser Lubuntu ?
<bioterror> !fr | ddyyllaann
<tootai> yes (attention, c'est une liste en anglais)
<ubottu> ddyyllaann: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ddyyllaann> Ah sorry, but is there a channel for lubuntu in French
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> it's english here or #ubuntu-fr or the quebec one ;)
<ddyyllaann> Fortunately, there are translation system to speak English
<ddyyllaann> .
<ddyyllaann> I eat everything I revien time, good appetite!
<leszek> hi
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> is it possible to delete downloaded updates in update manager?
<leszek> silverarrow: yes with "sudo apt-get clean" entered in lxterminal
<leszek> it will delete every package in apts cache
<silverarrow> I think I messed up my updater
<leszek> how ?
<silverarrow> left in the quantal cd and things happened
<silverarrow> when upadate manager launched its` self I think
<silverarrow> I will try update manager once more
<leszek> is there an error message or something that could be helpful for identifying the problem ?
<silverarrow> I get the message; cannot install updates, please insert update CD, something like that,
<silverarrow> and a long list of updates show as "downloaded"
<silverarrow> I still get asked about quantal quetzal
<silverarrow> weird
<silverarrow> update for 1.4.18-1ubuntu1.1
<silverarrow> leszek, are you in lubuntu now?
<silverarrow> I am in precise 12.04 by the way
<silverarrow> it is a security update
<silverarrow> hey, anyone here?
<silverarrow> back later
<ddyyllaann> I spend a Lubuntu 12.10 a week ago but I wonder if I did!
<bizhanMona> Hi I have installed Lubuntu desktop, 12.04 on my machine. How can I boot to commandline terminal only (No window manager)? Thx
<bioterror> bizhanMona, add text to the grub after ro quiet
<bioterror> bizhanMona, http://askubuntu.com/questions/148717/how-do-i-boot-into-the-console-and-then-launch-the-ubuntu-desktop-from-it
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> anyone here?
<silverarrow> is update going fine at the moment?
<silverarrow> I have a mess, and I`m not sure what has caused it
<bioterror> !details | silverarrow
<ubottu> silverarrow: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<silverarrow> I`m getting 1.4.18.1-ubuntu1.1 updates, and they will not install
<silverarrow> I am asked; CD/DVD 'Lubuntu 12.10 _Quantal Quetzal_ - Alpha powerpc (20120919)' is required
<silverarrow> which is a bit weird, I have not launched a distro release or anything like that
<bioterror> fix your sources
<bioterror> use synaptic for example
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<bioterror> you have cd/dvd enabled
<silverarrow> you are correct, there was a tagg of for quantal DVD
<silverarrow> which I have not set my self
<bioterror> I'm always correct ;)
<silverarrow> but I have tried to boot the live Ubuntu dvd for testing purposes
<silverarrow> quantal I mean
<silverarrow> and update works !!
<silverarrow> thanks
<silverarrow> and for restart
<silverarrow> brb
<yesman> Buonara ragazzi ho bisogno di un consiglio riguardo lubuntu
<yesman> c'è qualcuno online?
<sandowneguy> I'm running 10.04, can I upgrade to 12.04 like Ubuntu?
#lubuntu 2012-09-23
<sandowneguy> Well I guess I have to do the release by release upgrade path then?
<sandowneguy> Anyone here?
<sandowneguy> Could someone just wave so I can know that this interface even works?
<sandowneguy> Ok, I see nobody at all talking here or responding to me.
<sandowneguy> Hello?
<sandowneguy> Ok if you guys can see me could you email me at keithclark1966@gmail.com
<sandowneguy> Any support for Lubuntu???
<sandowneguy> woohoo
<sandowneguy> hello...hhhheeeellllooooo......
<sandowneguy> this has to be the most quiet support irc I've ever come across.....ever
<sandowneguy> I must be just talking to myself here, no way this is getting anywhere
<sandowneguy> Hello?  I restarted to see if that worked
<sandowneguy> Everyone is just watching me struggle here?
<sandowneguy> YOu don't have to help me.  Just say "Yes I see you"
<sandowneguy> Ok, I'm leaving now.   I hope this is recorded so that I can offer a suggestion.   If you show 20-30 people online, at least have a bot respond wiith a "I see you" response so that new users have a sense that this project is still alive.
<keithclark> Anyone here?
<kanliot> hi
<netrick> hello, i have a question. How can I set auto mounting windows ntfs partitions in lubuntu? On the left bar on pacmanfm they are all listed, but i need to type password to mount them which isnt convinient because I use them a lot and i want to have them mounted automatically when booting'
<bioterror> netrick, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab#Examples
<bioterror> the thing that matters most is this users there right after auto
<netrick> thanks, i have one more question - how to add more places to the left bar in pacmanfm? This bar with ntfs partitions, home, desktop, trash as id like to add there / shortcut
<bioterror> add bookmarks
<netrick> okay thx
<bioterror> you go to certain place and choose "add bookmark"
<bioterror> "add to bookmarks"
<netrick> and my another question is whether there is a way to have root password auto typed everytime i need it (ie, when opening root pacmanfm or using sudo or using synaptic)?
<IboS> n
<killer_> how do i make compiz as default compositing manager
<netrick> After installing ATI catalyst drivers, while booting (and turning system off) instead of plymouth graphical lubuntu dots animation I get text mode plymouth text in low resolution. After reinstalling ati drivers plymouth works great again. Is there any workaround? I read that this problem has existed for few years now and still nothing was done
<netrick> could anyone help me?
<netrick> after unistalling drivers*
<killer_> hii...i wanna have ubuntu 12.04 (unity) sound preferences in lubuntu...how come?
<l057c0d3r> whats good peeps
<l057c0d3r> i just dont understand what i am doing wrong.. i made a lubuntu live usb... and it works....  have the casper-rw file on the usb.... but when i added persistent to the boot options..  it booted.. but was laggy as hell.... and the cow drive showed up but said was unable to access...
<l057c0d3r> and then after i restarted.. if i add persistent to the boot options again... it hangs during boot.. and fails to boot...
<l057c0d3r> where did i go wrong... i've tried it 5 times now..  made the first two times from the lubuntu live cd.....  next with universal-usb-installer and a few times with unetbootin
<l057c0d3r> and every time the same thing
<netrick> After installing ATI catalyst drivers, while booting (and turning system off) instead of plymouth graphical lubuntu dots animation I get text mode plymouth text in low resolution. After uinstalling ati drivers plymouth works great again. Is there any workaround?
<IboS> hai people
<IboS> i've a problem
<IboS> i cannot create a new dossier in nautilus it says permission denied
<IboS> i'm forced to pass through sudo and then chown and chgrp
<IboS> how to avoid this ?
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> not sure
<silverarrow> it is possible to take away password for root access
<silverarrow> I have never done it
<silverarrow> I have noticed in distros like puppy linux there is no password, root direct
<zleap> i am sure you can set the password to nothing,  but it probably won't like it,
<zleap> passwd
<zleap> enter current password then it asks for new password and asks you to confirm
<zleap> however its probably a bad idea,  you can set the gui to auto login if it helps (or you can on ubuntu)
<jacklk> Hello, can someone tell me what type of socket this is? http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lprsdbDKp41qdeh10o1_1280.jpg
<bioterror> nice one
<IboS> zleap: even to create a dossier you have to be root Oo
<zleap> ok
<zleap> what sort of dossier you trying to create or am I mis understanding what you mean by that ?
<chickenbutt> hi what do I put into .xinitrc to load lubuntu?
<chickenbutt> still uses lxsession right?
<bioterror> startlubuntu
<bioterror> is the command you want to run from console
<chickenbutt> bioterror: thank you
#lubuntu 2013-09-16
<UmbraChimera> So, I need some help.
<UmbraChimera> This is true. It's just long-ish lol.  Installed Lubuntu on old laptop I'm trying to fix for a family friend, it has no working cd drive, bios cant boot usb. Got it all installed, and now after a crash while updating wifi driver the mouse (touchpad and a usb one) won't function.
<UmbraChimera> advice?
<ianorlin> .
<ianorlin> how did you install it with no bios and no usb boot plop to the hard disk?
<UmbraChimera> ubetbootin
<UmbraChimera> it was an annoying task lol
<ianorlin> unetbootin or ubetbootin?
<UmbraChimera> unetbootin I think
<UmbraChimera> sry lol
<UmbraChimera> lol it has a 60gb hdd, 380something ram avalible and had xp sp2 on it, couldnt connect to win update, and was unable to read the owners wireless modem due to how new it was and updates were not an option i could find so i decided to try a light linux and it worked! until this mouse thing
<ianorlin> where does it stop booting?
<ianorlin> can you hold shift and get into grub?
<UmbraChimera> it boots all the way, just no mouse.
<UmbraChimera> usb mouse wont work and touchpad doesnt either now.
<UmbraChimera> not sure why, it did, lubuntu crashed while updating wifi driver, and now it doesnt.
<ianorlin> ctrl alt t opens up a terminal with no mouse
<UmbraChimera> yeah, i just wasnt sure what approach to try from there.
<ianorlin> lspci to see if the hardware is detecting the touchpad and what kind it is
<UmbraChimera> yeah i didnt think about that, will it show enabled disabled etc? and would it also make my usb mouse not work?
<ianorlin> no it will show if it is being detected
<ianorlin> and give me information so I can know what the appropriate mouse driver is
<UmbraChimera> alright, will you be on much longer?
<ianorlin> some
<ianorlin> maybe for an hour or two
<UmbraChimera> ill go grab the craptop in about 30mins then? Wife's none to keen on how many hours i spent working through one problem after another with it, and if i do more before shes asleep, i may be on the couch
<UmbraChimera> ianorlin: also, not sure if its relevant, but the mouse pointer does show up! lol
<ianorlin> one command for you to try is synclient -l
<ianorlin> to list settings but not sure that will help
<ianorlin> http://j7.video2.blip.tv/10690008036594/Llelectronics-LubuntuScreencastTouchpadConfiguration461.webm?ir=12840&sr=1061
<UmbraChimera> thanks for all your help btw
<UmbraChimera> is there a keyboard shortcut for run?
<ianorlin> alt f2
<ianorlin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard
<UmbraChimera> i wonder if the values of things can be changed from terminal, like if mine does say its off,
<UmbraChimera> ill go grab it and try your advice so far
<ianorlin> one thing I would try is alt + mousewheel if your has it to see if it swithces desktops
<UmbraChimera> i can grab my mouse in a bit and test that, i know clicks dont do anything even if pointer is over them
<UmbraChimera> booting it up now
<UmbraChimera> synclient did nothing, no synaptic driver loaded
<UmbraChimera> and i cant see what all lpsci shows cant scroll up
<ianorlin> lspci |less than and hit enter to move down some
<ianorlin> can you run xinput list
<UmbraChimera> yeah
<ianorlin> also page up lets you scroll up
<UmbraChimera> not for me
<UmbraChimera> core pointer?
<UmbraChimera> core keyboard and sub options under each
<ianorlin> no synaptics under it?
<UmbraChimera> nope   virtual core pointe   with _.XTEST pointer under it
<UmbraChimera> and virtual core keyboard
<UmbraChimera> with stuff like power sleep xtest
<ianorlin> hmm don't think it is detecting your touchpad
<UmbraChimera> and with lsci it found usb controllers. smbus, ide isa pci audio modem vga etc
<UmbraChimera> nothing that looks like a mouse to me
<UmbraChimera> i believe it is synaptic drivers, i remember the lil red swoosh logo on the xp install lol
<UmbraChimera> and the wifi driver never finished, great lol
<ianorlin> have an ethernet cable to plug into back of wireless router?
<UmbraChimera> yeah thats how i installed it all and all that, looks like it did turn on. just gotta connect to my internet no mousey lol
<UmbraChimera> well, the driver is on, but no wifi still shows up, might have to go harwire
<UmbraChimera> trying to find wherever the default mouse settings option is atm, to see what it says
<UmbraChimera> and how to select things is dconf no mouse, enter sadly doesnt work
<ianorlin> um might have to use nano as a text editor to edit the text file
<UmbraChimera> you know the location for the mouse? i know its under org
<UmbraChimera> but thats as far as i remember
<UmbraChimera> thanks for trying to help so much again.
<UmbraChimera> i really aprecaite it
 * ianorlin knows
<ianorlin> one other thing to try is cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and see if your device is blacklisted
<UmbraChimera> usbmouse and usbkbd are blacklisted because it says hid are preferred
<UmbraChimera> snd_aw2
<UmbraChimera> eepro100
<UmbraChimera> other things listed
<UmbraChimera> but they say replaced
<UmbraChimera> that might be my usb mouse problem, maybe
<UmbraChimera> gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.mouse active true
<UmbraChimera> tried that, and nada
 * ianorlin is stumped
<UmbraChimera> *sigh* i saw a long drawn out thing about booting a live cd from grub2
<UmbraChimera> you know anything about that?
<ianorlin> no not from grub2
<UmbraChimera> im not even sure i can do unetbootin no mouse, or if that will fix it now'
<UmbraChimera> you know how to unblacklist?
<UmbraChimera> maye if i do it usb mouse will work
<UmbraChimera> i dont own a ps/2 mouse to test, and i cant just take hdd out and reinstall all via my computer, because yay hdd is older than SATA lol
<ianorlin> nano etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and remove where it says blacklist usbmouse if you want to unblacklist it
<UmbraChimera> you think thats a folly attempt?
<ianorlin> might work
<ianorlin> ah crud might need to sudo nano as saving outside of home
<UmbraChimera> i sudo -i at the beginning of all this
<ianorlin> ok
<UmbraChimera> apt-get update to refresh it or are they avalible now?
<UmbraChimera> im restarting atm going to see if booting with mouse plugged in does magic
<ianorlin> ok
<UmbraChimera> maybe usb mouse is   too new?
<ianorlin> or try lsusb to see if it sees the mouse?
<UmbraChimera> holy fuckwads the usb mouse works now
<ianorlin> yay
<UmbraChimera> just still fucked on the touchpad lol
<ianorlin> !langauge
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<UmbraChimera> opps
<UmbraChimera> >.<
<UmbraChimera> my apoligies
<ianorlin> might have to just use it with the mouse
<UmbraChimera> not sure how they will fell about that lol
<ianorlin> did you unblacklist the usb mouse?
<UmbraChimera> yeah thats what i think made mine work
<UmbraChimera> and usb keyboard
<UmbraChimera> oi, this computer is still slow running lubuntu
<UmbraChimera> is there a way to find out what the 2 unkown devices listed are?
<ianorlin> 2 unkown devices?
<UmbraChimera> yeah under additonal drivers now, (im trying to fix the wireless issue atm) i have broadcom, and then 2 devices that just say known and do not use is checked on one
<UmbraChimera> and use smartlink modem is for the other
<ianorlin> broadcom what?
<UmbraChimera> broadcom corp: bcm4318
<UmbraChimera> the wireless card
<ianorlin> which driver the sta one?
<UmbraChimera> yeah i know thats the issue with that now
<UmbraChimera> just found that a min ago
<UmbraChimera> i need bc4 or something else
<ianorlin> bc43?
<UmbraChimera> b43-fwcutter
<UmbraChimera> is what it looks like ill need
<UmbraChimera> and the installer
<M4he> Hi! Can anybody tell me what's special about the Mac image of Lubuntu in comparison to the standard 64 bit image?
<Unit193> The one for PPC?
<M4he> no
<M4he> the intel one
<Myrtti> there's an image for intel macs?
<M4he> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<Unit193> Yep, not sure either.
<bioterror> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/13.04/release/
<bioterror> 64-bit Mac (AMD64) desktop image
<bioterror> amd64+mac.iso
<Myrtti> that's interesting
<bioterror> might be something to do with the boot things
<Unit193> Yep.
<M4he> I already installed Xubuntu 13.04 using rEFIt on my MacBook without a problem. So I just wondered because this wasn't a special Mac image.
<speckmade1> I feel a bit like prayin:
<speckmade1> Can you please, please make sure that the next version of my favourite operating system ships a non-broken word processor?
<Unit193> Hah, yeaaaah....  Abiword shouldn't be a silly git snapshot this time, or at least not a craptastic one.  Someone didn't ask before sync'ing.  (So Lubuntu got stuck with it.)
<Unit193> !info abiword saucy
<speckmade1> that version 2.9.2 of AbiWord is just not working acceptably and we're stuck with it for years already while there is the much better version 2.9.4 available for ages...
<ubottu> abiword (source: abiword): efficient, featureful word processor with collaboration. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0~svn20130523-1ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 1092 kB, installed size 4260 kB
#lubuntu 2013-09-17
<yiannis94> hello! i'm trying to install lubuntu from usb but whenever i hit next to the "connect to network step" it just hangs there for hours! could someone help me?
<leszek> hi
<pepee> so, how do I tell lxde not to suspend the machine when closing the lid in my laptop?
#lubuntu 2013-09-18
<santhosh> hai how to delete f11 key in lubuntu
<bioterror> explain
<bioterror> could you be more specific
<santhosh> i want to remove minimize and maximize option in lubuntu
<santhosh> it is possible or not
<mapito> why would you want to
<bioterror> santhosh, configure your lubuntu-rc.xml
<bioterror> there's keybindings
<santhosh> thanks but i remove that f11 code in lubuntu-rc.xml biut same error gettong
<mistaknly> performance question anybody?
<mistaknly> d
<wxl> !ask | mistaknly
<ubottu> mistaknly: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mistaknly> k thx
<mistaknly> I'm re-installing lubuntu on an older system due to HD failure.  Had 12.10. I tried 13.04 "regular" but it didn't run well. I'm now installing 13.04 "alternate".  I'd like to know if there is a way to partition the disk for maximum performance? Do I hand create swap, root and user(home) or do I just let it create a single partition?
<mistaknly> I'm single booting.
<mistaknly> Anybody, do I need more than swap and / for 13.04?
<Unit193> "Need", nope, that'd work.
<mistaknly> thx
<Unit193> You can check https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html for more info.
<mistaknly> Thx, I had read that before and read it again. That's what I used to do in the "old" days.
<mistaknly> I just don't know if there is a performance impact for a single user system by just having root and swap.
<upd> hi
<upd> i have problem with docky weather dont work its allways -19, should i download the last one and compile it, or it will be worse ?
<upd> i mean is the one on the docky page same as in apt-get or is it modifiyed to work on lubuntu
<pepee> this fix should be applied to xfce4-power-manager in ubuntu 13.10 too:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1180513    https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1180513/comments/6
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1180513 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "lid close actions are ignored laptop always suspends" [High,Fix released]
<mistaknly> Does anybody have information or links concerning performance on old systems between 12.10 and 13.04?
<mistaknly> I'm trying to run 13.04 and it isn't going so well.
<phillw> mistaknly: please explain what "it isn't going so well." is.
<mistaknly> Sorry, back now.
<mistaknly> 13.04 appears to be a lot slower. I'm using the alternate install.
#lubuntu 2013-09-19
<pepee> did anyone read (and cares about) my message?
<phillw> pepee: as bug 1180513
<ubottu> bug 1180513 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "lid close actions are ignored laptop always suspends" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1180513
<phillw> is fix released, it will be picked up by people when they update.
<pepee> fix released... for gnome-settings-daemon
<pepee> dunno how gnome-settings-daemon relates to xfce4-power-manager
<pepee> I mean, I don't really know, at all
<pepee> just wanted to help :P
<javatexan> loving lubuntu...thanks for all your hard work
<pepee> I'm waiting for lxde-qt :D
<Stryker> Good day kind sirs, I have just trouble choosing between lubuntu 12.04 or lubuntu 11.10
<Stryker> and I am aware that 11.10 has no more support, but still, can i please know the difference?
<entreri> hello, is there a way to dock the taskbar to the desktop but in the same time, Windows can go on top of it ?
<entreri> I see there are options for the opposites, but not for this one
<alex_alex> hello 2 all
<alex_alex> need help
<alex_alex>  is it possible to change font color of the indicator apllet of lxpanel?
<alex_alex> i have installed weather indicator but cant see text only icon
<alex_alex> because i have dark wallpaper and transparent lxpanel
<alex_alex> so i need to change indicator color to white
<alex_alex> please advice
<alex_alex> heeey!!
<alex_alex> :)
<alex_alex> is anybody here&
<alex_alex> ?
<Unit193> You may be able to check the theme gtkrc file.
<alex_alex> could you please advice where i can find it?
<alex_alex> /usr/share/themes
<Unit193> Copy the /usr/share/themes/Lubuntu-default/ to .themes/ and edit, but never done it and guessing.
<alex_alex> ok i'll check thank you
<entreri> hello, is there a way to dock the taskbar to the desktop but in the same time, Windows can go on top of it ?
<entreri> I see there are options for the opposites, but not for this one
<zleap> how do i report a bug in lubuntu
<zleap> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~zleap/+bugs
<zleap> essentually if you run rhythmbox it does not appear in the panel, which means music is playing and there is no quick way to shut down the program other than running from the menu and closing it
<Soul-Sing> is 12.10 lubuntu allready in the 9 months -schedule, or still 1,5 years?
<zleap> Soul-Sing, not sure
<Soul-Sing> maybe its from the 13."00"releases.
<zleap> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu
<zleap> Quantal Quetzal	18 October 2012	April 2014
<zleap> so good till april next year
<zleap> Soul-Sing, is that helpful ?
<Soul-Sing> 12.10	Quantal Quetzal	18 October 2012	April 2014	Includes new Box Icon Theme
<Soul-Sing> yes thx
<zleap> :)
<Soul-Sing> so till 2014 april
<zleap> yeah
<zleap> so 2.5 years
<zleap> i think
<entreri> hello, is there a way to dock the taskbar to the desktop but in the same time, Windows can go on top of it ?
<entreri> I see there are options for the opposites, but not for this one
<alex_alex> hello2all
<alex_alex> When I right click on a image file and select xnviewmp to open it I get the a.m. error message ("file not found")
<alex_alex> But if I start xnviewmp, browse to the folder and selet the image, it's properly shown in the program
<alex_alex> if i start it using terminal and file path - all ok
<alex_alex> so, this problem related to Lubuntu?
<alex_alex> any suggestions?
<Unit193> xnviewmp isn't in the repos and all that jazz, but is there a space in the file/dir name?
<alex_alex> no
<alex_alex> i tried it in xubuntu - works like a sharm
<alex_alex> charm
<Unit193> Well, can you tell if it's passing anything differently?
<alex_alex> mmm, what do you mean?
<Unit193> If the command to launch is any different.
<Unit193> So,  xnviewmp /home/user/file.jpg  works, then I'd check the desktop file.
<alex_alex> through the main menu it starts with the command "xnview %U"
<alex_alex> also, i found the same problem described here
<alex_alex> http://newsgroup.xnview.com/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=28531
<alex_alex> seems that this bug not prograsm related
<alex_alex> also, i installed htop and cant lumch it through the main menu, terminal opens  empty. maybe these bugs are related (smth with the path handking)
<alex_alex> handling
<alex_alex> any thoughts?
<Unit193> It's calling  lxterminal -e -e htop
<Unit193> Interesting.
<alex_alex> with xnviewmp smth like this i guess
<Unit193> Yes, try to open a file, then open lxterminal and type htop -u $USER  and find the exact commandline it's calling.
<alex_alex> how can  i copy from the htop output?
<Unit193> Meh, do ps aux | grep xnview  to copy.
<alex_alex> /bin/sh /usr/sbin/xnview file:///home/alex/%D0%98%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%B1%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B6%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%8F/1359526641.jpg
<alex_alex> the folder name is in russian
<Unit193> Welp.
<alex_alex> is it possible to fix
<alex_alex> ??
<javatexan> question about the file manager in Lubuntu.  I am having situations where I am trying to copy or move from one window to another and it seems to work sometimes but not others.  Sometimes I can correct by right-click copy/paste but not always?  Is this typical behavior for PCManFM?
<Unit193> alex_alex: Don't know, haven't had the issue.  Do you have "Encoding" in /usr/share/applications/xnview whatever the file.desktop?
<alex_alex> sorry, where i have to check the encoding?
<Unit193> It'd be a line in the file, not sure if it matters, but it's my last thought.  I use English only, so don't know the issues for others.
<alex_alex> [Desktop Entry]
<alex_alex> Type=Application
<alex_alex> Name=XnView Multi Platform
<alex_alex> GenericName=XnViewMP
<alex_alex> Comment=Graphic viewer, browser, converter
<alex_alex> Exec=xnview %U
<alex_alex> TryExec=xnview
<alex_alex> Terminal=false
<alex_alex> Icon=/opt/XnView/xnview.png
<alex_alex> Categories=Graphics;
<alex_alex> StartupNotify=true
<alex_alex> thats all
<Unit193> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<alex_alex> ops, sorry
<Unit193> Mhmm.  You could try adding it, but I'd expect nothing from it.
<Unit193> Have you tried #lxde?
<alex_alex> seems no alive there
<alex_alex> hmm
<alex_alex> bin/sh /usr/sbin/xnview file:///home/alex/.wallpaper/Wallpaper.jpg
<alex_alex> file not found
<alex_alex> there is no russian in the path
<Unit193> which xnview
<alex_alex> xnviewmp 0.61
<alex_alex> the latest
<Unit193> Sorry, no.  That's a command. :P
<entreri> hello, is there a way to dock the taskbar to the desktop but in the same time, Windows can go on top of it ?
<entreri> I see there are options for the opposites, but not for this one
<alex_alex> panel options-advanced-reserve space
<alex_alex> ?
<entreri> Can windows go on top when full-size ?
<alex_alex> seems, that option wont work properly  (in my case)
<entreri> alex_alex, if I uncheck this, windows go unde the taskbar, not on top
<entreri> under*
<entreri> if I check, it still doesn't go on top
<alex_alex> seems, that option wont work properly
<entreri> in fact, I don't want it on top, I want windows can go over so they hide the bar
<alex_alex> i think you have to check the autohide option
<alex_alex> below
<entreri> well, I want the taskbar to be visible when I'm on the desktop main (when all windows are minimized
<entreri> it''s possible to do that on xubuntu and kubuntu, and mint
<alex_alex> yes, i have installed lubuntu a few day ago, and after xubuntu some features seems absent
<alex_alex> posting a bug on launchpad may helps :)
<entreri> I'm asking in #lxde first, let's see..
<entreri> thanks for the help
<alex_alex> not at all
<phillw> alex_alex: there has been quite a lot of work done for 13.10, maybe grab an ISO and run it in 'live' mode (i.e. no install) and see if this functionality has been added.
<phillw> alex_alex: sorry, I meant that for entreri ^^
<alex_alex> ok
#lubuntu 2013-09-20
<taoseeker> hi
<R0b0t1> How can I only install grub from the lubuntu livecd?
<Stryker> Can someone tell me how to install the drivers of a Canon MP287 All-in-one printer on a lubuntu 13.04
<Stryker> please?
<phillw> Stryker: bear with me...
<Stryker> phillw sorry?
<phillw> Stryker: aka give me a few minutes to seek out the information you need.
<Stryker> I see, thank you.
<phillw> Stryker: still looking... there are instructions, but they are some what involved... looking for some thing less scary.
<Stryker> phillw would the drivers for ubuntu 12.04 work?
<phillw> Stryker: I'd suggest heading over to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters and work your way through.
<Stryker> phillw got it thanks mate
<Stryker> phillw and btw, i just installed some applications from the software center, where do they usually go?
<Stryker> I mean where can I find them\
<phillw> Stryker: they will be under the menu button (usually the button on bottom left, or top left) depending where you have your bar. If you know what 'group' the applications are, they should safely arrive into that group.
<phillw> Stryker: http://blog.sudobits.com/2012/04/05/canon-pixma-mp287-printer-driver-for-ubuntu/
<Stryker> phillw yes i already have that. trying ti now
<Stryker> problem i encountered on those drivers are they dont report back the ink levels
<Stryker> well that was on ubuntu 12.04
<phillw> Stryker:  time for bed... 4am here!
<Stryker> ok thanks mate!
<phillw> I've seen the report of no ink levels
<phillw> I've not found a work around it.... give me a few more minutes and i'll see if there is a way around it.
<SergioMeneses> hi guys! good evening
<phillw> Stryker: the only thing I can found is https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/ink/
<phillw> Stryker: that was from the thread http://askubuntu.com/questions/207491/i-cant-see-my-ink-levels-for-my-canon-pixma-ip2702-printer
<Stryker> phillw thanks much appreciate it a lot
<phillw> linux users do tend to heard towards HP printers, as they do have good support for linux. I've also found epson printers to just be recognised. But, I'd do a +1 for using HP printer/scanners as they have taken the time to make a very functional system for linux people.
<phillw> My sister has an HP all-in-one. when I sent her a laptop with lubuntu on it, once she had installed the hplib application, all of her 'all in one' functioned fully.
<phillw> I'm sorry to say that is far as I can go. Stryker one thing you can do is to find the customer services email address for canon and complain. "I'll never buy one of your systems ever again & tell others not to as you do not provide linux drivers is a disgrace" sort of thing will make one more little voice to those who complain and maybe one day they will be as enlightened as HP is... you can also mention that in your complaint :D
<Stryker> phillw will prolly do that
<Stryker> thank you
<R0b0t1> How can I only install grub from the lubuntu livecd?
<Stryker> R0b0t1 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<Stryker> any idea how to install nvidia cards on lubuntu?
<R0b0t1> thanks
<phillw> Stryker: head over to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia the tag is there as the GUI bit has been changed.
<phillw> Stryker: if you can update it to the latest info, please do so! it is a trial use of the new tag.
<Stryker> got it
<R0b0t1> Stryker, wait, will installing it via the GUI wipe the partition?
<phillw> R0b0t1: what have you managed to do?
<phillw> R0b0t1: head over to http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=35
<phillw> R0b0t1: or did you delete grub itself?
<R0b0t1> No I'm just trying to install it
<R0b0t1> issue with the gentoo snapshot, as usual
<R0b0t1> I've already set up the system on my HD, just needing to configure grub
<R0b0t1> I have a separate /boot
<R0b0t1> Oh
<R0b0t1> I'll try grub-install from within lubunt
<phillw> R0b0t1: have a read of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Reinstalling_GRUB_2
<R0b0t1> yeah
<R0b0t1> sorry
<phillw> I always assume the worst scenario, and then breath a sigh of relief if it does not require such brain surgery :)
<Sc0rp10n> hi everyone
<Sc0rp10n> my last update failed on lubuntu and I tried to fix it with sudo apt-get install -f
<Sc0rp10n> and now I see that my chromium browser is not showing any address bar
<Sc0rp10n> no addons, no wrench icon
<Sc0rp10n> can you someone help me plz
<phillw> Sc0rp10n: you can force a re-install 'sudo apt-get install --force-reinstall .....'
<Sc0rp10n> oh
<Sc0rp10n> ok let me try
<Sc0rp10n> phillw: it gives me this error "Sense force is not understood, try true or false."
<Sc0rp10n> is it possible that the last failed update screwed up some of the lubuntu's gui as well?
<Sc0rp10n> cause the task bar of lubuntu is looking different now
<phillw> Sc0rp10n: sorry sudo apt-get install --force-reinstall true <package>
<Sc0rp10n> hey phillw I restarted after reinstalling but the issue is still there
<Sc0rp10n> but I got a crash report
<phillw> Sc0rp10n: is your /home on a separate partition?
<Sc0rp10n> no I'm using parallels to run it on mac
<Sc0rp10n> phillw, is there a way to copy the contents of the crash report?
<phillw> yes, let me just get the details
<phillw> ubuntu-bug chromium
<phillw> that should pull in the existing crash file
<Sc0rp10n> I made a log for you phillw
<Sc0rp10n> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6133999/
<java13> hello
<java13> anyone at the keyboard?
#lubuntu 2013-09-21
<manik_> hello
<Kristall> Heluuuu
<Kristall> Is this the best source for 13.10? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/
<manik_> is there a way to make Windows key to open Menu?
<Kristall> manik_: You could change the bind for that in shortcut settings
<manik_> umm how
<manik_> I am in IBus preferences
<Kristall> ugh, 3am, forgot where the settings are... bindkeys... xbindkeys
<manik_> IBus preferences
<Kristall> http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Bindings
<manik_> hmm
<manik_> can't get how to set it
<Kristall> .config/openbox/lxde-rc.xml
<manik_> oepend
<manik_> opened*
<Kristall> ugly xml file but you can tweak/add any binds there
<manik_> yeah
<manik_> no idea how to give that Super key command there :p
<Kristall> W- or something represents the winodws key S- shift, if i remember
<manik_> can't...
<manik_> thanks, though
<Kristall> Stuff like that will be easier to customize eventually, UI instead of config files.
<john_rambo> I have paired my phone with lubuntu via bluetooth but when I click on browse phone it was saying failed to launchthunar .... then I deleted the previous text and added "pcmanfm obex://[%d]" in blueman .....Now its saying the specific location is not mounted"
<john_rambo> I have installed gnome-bluetooth ..... How to open it ?
<Austin____> Hi, is anyone free to give me a hand diagnosing an issue with catalyst drivers installation for my AMD build?
<pepee> Austin____, post logs in pastebin
<pepee> and/or ask in #ati
<Austin____> ty, issue is that my monitor complains about an incompatible refresh rate after install&reboot
<pepee> ah, sorry, I can't help you with that....
<Austin____> no problem, thanks anyway
<pepee> yw
<Austin____> just disappearing to try the install again. Fingers crossed
<Austin89> back again, stuck at the shell after installing catalyst
<Austin89> no idea what to try next...
<pepee> try using the FOSS driver + kernel 3.12-rc1 :D
<pepee> what gpu?
<Austin89> its an i GPU on an A6 5400K
<Austin89> so pretty recent
<pepee> yeah, ask in #ati or try that
<pepee> *the radeon driver, with which you would need kernel 3.10+ and some options in the kernel command line
<Austin89> ok, im asking in ati first
<Jeudi> Hi. What's the smallest flash drive I could get Lubuntu on?  2GB? 4GB? Using Minimal Install if I have to.
<sudo> hello
#lubuntu 2013-09-22
<Unit193> Jeudi: The ISO is 700M about, you can put that on your drive and use persistence.
<Jeudi> Unit193: Can I follow the same instructions to create a bootable USB as are provided for Ubuntu?
<Unit193> Should, which ones?
<Unit193> If in windows, use Linux Live USB creator.
<Jeudi> I use Macs.
<Jeudi> I was going to use http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<Jeudi> Actually, wait, I'll just boot into Boot Camp and do it from there.
<Jeudi> Unit193: Thanks for the help.
<john_rambo> When trying to purge blueman .......lubuntu desktop is gestting uninstalled ....Is there a way ?
<freed> hey if anyone's here, i could use some help
<Subroutine> hallo, why is lubuntu trying to mount encrypted swap before i log in? first i thought i messed something up, but then i had to reload os(i kept lubuntu coz i like it), but i keep having the same issue.
<Myrtti> well what did you expect it to do then?
<Myrtti> swap usually is mounted before logging in, encrypted or not
<Subroutine> why does it flag up en error when its so normal?
<Myrtti> well that's difficult to know without knowing details
<Soul-Sing> Subroutine, do you minotor swap via gparted, or via dsmeg/kernel logs?
<Subroutine> Soul-Sing: none. i sepose im not the good in linux jet. i get this message on boot thet crypto swap isnt present but as soon as i log in i see it using fdisk or swapon
<Soul-Sing> i had problems with swap and fixed it via sudo gparted
<Subroutine> *yet
<Soul-Sing> ok
<Soul-Sing> fdisk is another way to get some insight
<Subroutine> Soul-Sing: ill give it a look. thanks
<Soul-Sing> gparted has to be installed on lubuntu
<Myrtti> gparted should be started with gksudo, not sudo
<Soul-Sing> ubuntu/gnome has by default on board
<Soul-Sing> it
<Myrtti> gparted is a partition management software so you'll have to be *very* careful with it
<Subroutine> Myrtti: me and careful doesnt come well together :)
<Myrtti> backups of important data?
<Myrtti> or nothing important on the harddrives
<Subroutine> nothing important
<vn151502510> Subroutine: could you `cat /etc/fstab`
<Soul-Sing> only monitor the outcome of sudo garted, or show a picture of it
<vn151502510> Subroutine: and "sudo fdisk -l"
<Soul-Sing>  "sudo fdisk -l" indeed
<Subroutine> outputs: https://pastebin.com/2V0J89QK
<Subroutine> it looks ok to me - its just this warning on startup...
<Soul-Sing> Disk /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 doesn't contain a valid partition table
<Subroutine> Soul-Sing: i thought that the way it should be. its encrypted
<Soul-Sing> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1945126
<Soul-Sing> That is usually the encrypted swap partition, and as such will not have a partition table available to fdisk.
<Soul-Sing> on the other hand very techn. stuff as: http://blog.ubuntulinuxguide.com/2013/02/make-ubuntu-1204-recognize-encrypted.html...
<Subroutine> sudo cryptsetup stauts cryptswap1
<Soul-Sing> sudo cryptsetup status cryptswap1  you mean?
<Subroutine> Soul-Sing: yes and i ment to type it on different keyboard too :)
<Soul-Sing> prob.: cryptswap1 is active and is in use
<Subroutine> i have gotta go, but thats all. i will try Soul-Sing 's link when i get back
<Soul-Sing> have a nice day
<Subroutine> u 2 m8
<Dry_Lips> oi!
<Dry_Lips> Lubuntu 13.10 doesn't work with unetbootin
<Dry_Lips> Am I the only one having this problem?
<gonz_> Dry_Lips: isolinux missing or corrupt?
<gonz_> That's what I was getting just now with 13.04 and dd
<gonz_> Then again I'm pretty sure I was just making a mistake with the arguments to dd.
<Dry_Lips> gonz_ isolinux is present, but I'm getting a "Missing operating system" when I try to boot...
<gonz_> Yeah, I can tell you right now I'll most certainly be of no help. The 13.04 iso seems to work fine, though.
<gonz_> If that's a route to take.
<Dry_Lips> I'll try to use the usb-creator instead of unetbootin and see what happens...
<Dry_Lips> gonz_ yay, startup creator worked...
<Dry_Lips> Hi, when trying to install Lubuntu on an old machine (2,3 Ghz Celeron, 1GB RAM) I get this error message: SIS630 compatible bus not detected, module not inserted...
<Dry_Lips> Is there a way around this?
<taoseeker> hi
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I fired Lubuntu Saucy testing, I think it's beta or beta2, after zsyncing it seems not to change date and is still marked sept. 20 : is that because it is a beta freeze?
<melodie> no one on board ? :)
<melodie> does someone know why there is a ppa for intel drivers?
<melodie> https://launchpad.net/~glasen/+archive/intel-driver
<Unit193> There's a PPA for everything.
<Unit193> Also, depends on where you sync'd the iso from, if you used the beta link then of course it's the beta.
<melodie> hi Unit193
<melodie> Unit193 is that the right link?
<melodie> zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/saucy-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<melodie> I was waiting for an answer before spilling a CD-R
<melodie> because I'd like to test with a common install method
<Unit193> melodie: isoinfo -J -i saucy-desktop-i386.iso -x .disk/info
<melodie> ok
<melodie> Unit193
<melodie> isoinfo -J -i saucy-desktop-i386.iso -x .disk/info
<melodie> returns nothing
<Unit193> melodie: Oops, sorry.  That last one should be /.disk/info
<melodie> thanks
<melodie> Lubuntu 13.10 "Saucy Salamander" - Alpha i386 (20130920)
<melodie> how can I get the beta latest then?
<melodie> I can wget it if needed, got a good adsl here
<Unit193> Beta isn't quite out yet.
<melodie> in the ml
<melodie> Re: [Lubuntu-qa] Lubuntu 13.10 beta
<melodie> ?
<Unit193> Yes, might be helpful to read the content, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2013-September/001059.html UIF and Doc string.
<genoobie> hey
<genoobie> I am installing lubuntu
<genoobie> need a bit of advice
<genoobie> a bit of a newb
<genoobie> I am doing a dual boot
<genoobie> but I'm not sure about the partitioning thing
<genoobie> hello?
<Unit193> Well, what's the question?
<Unit193> !partitioning
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<melodie> Unit193 ok thanks, so I guess the ISO I have updated today is ok for testing.
<l4cr0ss> lubuntu install didn't have an sshd_config file by default, is there a way to generate one
<genoobie> thanks Unit193 I got taken away for a m inute
<Unit193> l4cr0ss: Maybe installing openssh-server? ;)
<Unit193> melodie: Yeppers.
<l4cr0ss> Unit193: lol, thank you
<genoobie> so Unit193 since I am a bit new to this
<genoobie> I should probably just make two partitions
<genoobie> "/" and "/swap"
<melodie> genoobie what OS do you have in this hard drive ?
<genoobie> presently xp
<genoobie> so the drive is 160GB
<melodie> do a full defragmentation, then reduce it
<genoobie> 40 is NTFS (xp)
<genoobie> there's 120GB left over
<genoobie> I'd like to take a snapshot of the drive with clonezilla when I am done
<Unit193> Swap and root would work fine, sometimes people do a seperate /home too, but not required.
<genoobie> and make a restore image
<melodie> you could use Ultradefrag for this purpose, in order to have a good open source defragmenter
<genoobie> I don't need to defrag
<melodie> you don't?
<genoobie> no, I already have two spaces on the drive
<genoobie> 40GB is ntfs
<genoobie> 120 is unallocated presently
<genoobie> so I am a bit confused by the installer options though
<melodie> so you can point to it and let the ubuntu installer install to it with automatic method
<melodie> or as Unit193 says you can do / /home and swap, as you wish
<genoobie> in free space I am going to create two partitions
<genoobie> let's say one is 30GB to contain the lubuntu installation
<genoobie> and the other is 3GB for swap
<melodie> if you create your partitions with Gparted for instance, you can then choose the "expert" option for install time, then select the relevant partitions to setup this one for / and that one for /home and this other one for swap
<melodie> you select with the left click then you have the options for each one
<genoobie> right, that's what I am doing but just a bit confused by the options
<melodie> which one ?
<genoobie> so I say "35000 MB" for a logical partition
<genoobie> ext4 but the mount point is?
<melodie> the mount point for the root system has to be /
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> got it
<melodie> 35000 MB seems very very big to me
<genoobie> I just think if I want to create a backup image, one partition would be easier for now.
<genoobie> well, that's going to include home and everything else
<genoobie> "/bin /usr /var
<genoobie> etc
<melodie> a cloning tool such as clonezilla lets you choose whatever
<genoobie> so you're saying that I ought not to partition this way
<genoobie> okay
<melodie> you can clone one or several partitions at same time, and even choose which ones
<genoobie> so another scheme is "400mb for /boot" and "10GB for /" and another 25GB for everything else
<melodie> I have almost 16000 MB for my /
<genoobie> so my question is does the order that you create these partitions matter
<melodie> in my current distro
<genoobie> I mean there's probably a convention to it
<melodie> /dev/sda1           15G     11G  3,5G  75% /
<genoobie> okay, so I can do 400mb for /boot 20GB for / and 15GB for everything else
<melodie> I use 11 GB and it's full of apps
<genoobie> so you say that "/" gets eaten up pretty quickly
<genoobie> okay so I'll go with 20
<genoobie> what about "order"?
<melodie> genoobie do you really need a separate boot partition ?
<genoobie> it was suggested but not really
<melodie> order?
<genoobie> I don't know why I would or wouldn't to be honest
<melodie> swap first if you want and then / and then /home
<genoobie> so melodie if I create these partitions
<genoobie> ok
<melodie> this is not really so important but you can go this way
<genoobie> well I'd like / to be sda2 ideall
<genoobie> ideally
<melodie> you have a separate boot partition when you want to share the boot between several distributions
<genoobie> most of the documentation is written that way
<genoobie> yeah, I'm not going to do that
<melodie> some used to do that when the hard drives where small and they had distros that could use the same kernel
<genoobie> so if I want / on sda2, would I start with that first?
<melodie> genoobie the /dev/sda2 can  be your / or it could be an extended partition
<genoobie> melodie: thanks for this help btw
<genoobie> ugh
<melodie> you want an extended partition if you will have more than 4 partitions on the hard drive because the hard drives can't have more than 4 primary partitions
<melodie> then the first logical partition in an extended partition will be /dev/sda5
<genoobie> when I created the partition it's called "/dev/sda5" and the mount point is "/"
<melodie> the following will be /dev/sda6
<genoobie> so do I want a primary partition for "/"?
<melodie> not necessarily
<genoobie> well it's going to be "bootable"
<genoobie> if that makes any diff
<melodie> no
<melodie> thats for windows
<melodie> Windows needs the boot flag, GNU/Linux doesn't
<genoobie> so briefly, what's the point of primary vs. logical
<melodie> primary:
<melodie> 4 partitions max on a hard drive
<melodie> NTFS needs to be on a primary
<melodie> you can have:
<melodie> /dev/sda1 Ntfs
<genoobie> "/dev/sda2 ext4
<melodie> /dev/sda1 Ntfs for the user personal Documents
<melodie> /dev/sda1 Ntfs
<melodie> /dev/sda2 Ntfs for the user personal Documents - if any
<melodie> I mean if any separate partition for the Windows personal files
<melodie> then you can have whatever you want to
<melodie> what I do:
<genoobie> so do I create a 40GB primary partition for "/" and 20GB within this for "/home"?
<genoobie> or two separate partitions
<melodie> I often have a distro which has everything in it in a primary partition
<genoobie> each with different mount points
<melodie> then from there I can partition the rest without booting a live
<melodie> because you can't partition a mounted partition, right? So this is just a tip
<genoobie> oh
<genoobie> okay so I'll create two separate partitions each with their own mount point
<melodie> and if you create an extended partition:
<melodie> you can put as many partitions you want in it
<melodie> suppose you want one just to put your video and audio files in it, you could do that and mount it to a directory of your choice
<genoobie> so there's no advantage to having a "primary partition" as it were
<melodie> it's really very flexible
<genoobie> I need a good book
<genoobie> but to get started
<melodie> yes, to get started:
<melodie> do one primary partition for your /, one extended partition for swap and /home and keep an empty space after the extended partition for future needs or tests
<melodie> then you can switch method any time according to your wishes
<genoobie> that's where I am just a bit confused
<melodie> make that last primary partition as large or a little more than the partition for the /
<melodie> hard drive:
<melodie> a scheme
<genoobie> so I am making a primary partition 20GB for "/"
<genoobie> that's already done and in my table
<genoobie> the next partition I want to create is for swap and /home?
<melodie> [---Ntfs primary---][--- system / primary ---][extended → a partition for swap | a partition for /home--][--primary for future use--]
<genoobie> that would be a single logical partition?
<melodie> does that scheme help ?
<genoobie> yeah, just need to understand that in gparted
<melodie> genoobie ok
<genoobie> so okay, so I have /dev/sda5 as ext4 and a mountpoint of /home
<melodie> you will take for granted that one extended partition is seen by the hard drive controller as a primary partition
<genoobie> now i create a swap partition
<melodie> genoobie I let you manage your thing now. ;)
<genoobie> so I have /dev/sda1 ntfs
<genoobie> I have /dev/sda2 for /
<genoobie> I have /dev/sda5 for /home
<genoobie> and finally /dev/sda6 for /swap
<genoobie> and finally /dev/sda6 for swap
<genoobie> then there's 75GB "free space"
<genoobie> for whatever I wish
<genoobie> in theory, when I upgrade to the next lubuntu, I only need to play with "/"
<melodie> you will have to tell it that /dev/sda5 is your /home
<melodie> and not to format it
<genoobie> right
<melodie> is the 75 GB space in the extended partition or after it?
<genoobie> and boot loader goes to "/dev/sda"
<genoobie> after
<genoobie> it's just called "free space" after the swap
<melodie> yes, you can put the boot loader to /dev/sda : which has for name MBR, Master Boot Record
<melodie> in Gparted you can see the two logical partitions wrapped into another color which represents the space containing the extended partition
<melodie> usually light blue
<genoobie> well it looks like it's on the move
<melodie> :)
<genoobie> I'm going to have 3 separate users
<genoobie> me and my two children
<melodie> ok
<melodie> very good
<genoobie> btw thanks again for the hand holding :)
<melodie> you are welcome
<melodie> how old are your children?
<genoobie> 10
<genoobie> twins
<melodie> good
<genoobie> windows is such a bear to maintain
<melodie> are you going to install edu software for them?
<genoobie> yes
<melodie> :)
<genoobie> hopefully they'll install it themselves
<melodie> I have done some edu versions in another distro a pair of years ago, I 'll try to do a ubuntu openbox with the same setup before Christmas
<genoobie> I am trying to phase out winxp
<melodie> they should not install it themselves, you should give them a hand
<genoobie> right
<melodie> you can look at a list I used
<genoobie> much as you are helping me
<melodie> http://meylodie.wordpress.com/2011/12/26/pclinuxos-education-en-2
<melodie> look at the "Highlighted Applications" list particularly
<melodie> get the same in your install and you can start having fun with the children
<melodie> other games are fun too, such as pingus, supertux, supertuxkart ...
<melodie> frozen bubble...
<melodie> :D
<genoobie> will do
<genoobie> hey
<melodie> :)
<melodie> have fun!
<genoobie> now I am booted into lubuntu
<genoobie> I don't see that my wireless is working
<melodie> now I'm leaving ;)
<melodie> see you
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> thanks again!
<melodie> welcome again!
<genoobie> should I give them "admin"
<genoobie> hey
<genoobie> trying to get my wireless working
<genoobie> hello again
<genoobie> well I used lspi
<genoobie> and there is "broadcom bcm4318" being reported by lspi
<genoobie> but ifconfig doesn't show an interface
<genoobie> so I need a driver I think
<Unit193> !bcm | genoobie
<ubottu> genoobie: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<genoobie> thanks, reading it now
<genoobie> Unit193: problem is the machine doesn't presently have internet access
<genoobie> but I have a computer that does with USB transfer
<genoobie> i mean using a flash drive
<genoobie> so how do I get the "driver" onto the USB then installed onto the lubuntu machine
<Unit193> Has an offline section, I've followed that a while back.
<genoobie> thanks
<kristal> It looks like Lubuntu is going to end up better than xubuntu at the rate it's going..... xubuntu hasn't changed much the past few years.
<kristal> "Julien Lavergne announced in June 2013 that Lubuntu 13.10 will ship with Firefox as its default browser in place of Chromium."  Whooo muh freedoms.
<austin> Hi #Lubuntu, When I "sudo apt-get install wine1.7" i get the following error regarding unmet dependencies http://paste.ubuntu.com/6142822. I'm stumped, can anyone help?
<phillw> !wine | austin
<ubottu> austin: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<austin> Thanks phill, apologies
<phillw> austin: no need to apologise, just that we don't have too much experience with it. I can say that  the advice I've picked up over time is to always use the latest version, if in only beta.
<kristal> In the future wine is getting a huge performance boost. :)
<phillw> *even if it is beta*
<kristal> Wine is perpetually beta/alpha :P
<phillw> they do have stable releases, but the cutting edge one seems to be recommened one. i always suggest http://www.winehq.org/
<austin> Agreed, I'm quite new to IRC and didnt realise there's a channel for the majority of subjects
<kristal> Ironically stable is never as good as the latest... except for when there's a regression...
<kristal> You kinda need 2 wines for everything to work, playonlinux or wahtever can manage that.
<phillw> austin: all feel free to pop in here and ask, we are being abrupt when we get the details from the bot, it's just faster than us typing it all in :D
<phillw> *we are NOT being*... drat.. dyslexic fingers again :D
<austin> I understand :)
<kristal> #lubuntu doesn't rage being OT like some channels :P
<austin> Thats good to hear, when i saw the error i was worried about the grief i might get by asking
<austin> x joined
<austin> x asks question
<austin> x gets answer
<austin> x has left
<phillw> austin: if you ever want just a chat, we do have an O/T channel. #lubuntu-offtopic
<austin> ok, i'll keep quiet and join that channel ty phill
<kristal> #lubuntu on the other hand rages when things are not minimal, muh screen space, muh rams
<phillw> lubuntu prides itself on being friendly :)
<kristal> Also being faster.
<kristal> Too bad steam box isn't using lxde due to no "corporate support" :(
<kristal> They're using gnome or unity from te looks of it... but they mention Qt support as well.
<kristal> unity is using qt in the future isn't it
<phillw> kristal: I don't know what unity is using, but lxde is moving gradually to Qt. It's a lot of work!
<kristal> Soo... lxde and razorqt merging to become lxde-qt... when lubuntu becomes qt based It'd be interesting to see the theme change to give hommage to razor... perhaps a background with a sword jabbed into the ubuntu/lubuntu logo. :P
<kristal> All the other ubuntus are becoming too big to fit on CD :(
<kristal> It's funny how firefox uses more cpu but chrome uses more ram... firefox has tons of addons, mmm addons, and firefox phone!
<melodie> brb
<phillw> kristal: only lubuntu is committed to CD size for 13.10
<Noskcaj> phillw, and netboot ;)
<austin> brb
<melodie> hi
<Noskcaj> hello melodie
<kristal> It'd be interesting if Lubuntu has hardly any preinstaled software, so you'd have a small live disk to downlaod and install, and once installed a "pick your XYZ" UI comes up, you check the things you want, they install, bam, super friendly customization.
<melodie> hello Noskcaj
<melodie> kristal you can do almost the same with Ubuntu Mini Remix
<kristal> melodie: Yup, but I bet lubuntu can do it better :)
<Noskcaj> kristal, That is netboot
<kristal> net is too minimal for typical users imo
<melodie> kristal then from there you can install the lubuntu-desktop meta package
<melodie> kristal you have only a few packages missing, and I can give that list to you
<Noskcaj> kristal, MOst users don't want to "pick and chose", they want it already there. If you want more choice/lightness uninstall things or use netboot
<melodie> Noskcaj quite true also
<kristal> sad because it's true...
<kristal> although even casuals argue over FF/Chrome :P
<melodie> kristal if you want to annoy them, tell them about Midori !
<melodie> ^^
<kristal> It's a good browser, but FF has muh addons.
<melodie> kristal anyway you can't say Lubuntu has lots of programs installed for the user, it's quite minimal
<kristal> Going from Chroms to Firefox makes sense when you see the browser stats, it's by far the most popular so people were mostly switching that as soon as they installed.
<kristal> And ya, very little preinstalled, which is good, faster dl/install/imaging
<melodie> I would like to have htop and mesa-utils added in it
<kristal> Ya why the hell isn't htop on, it's kinda a defacto standard, everyone uses it... as for mesa-utils... that's very not mainstream, although I use it too.
<kristal> AMD;s new GPUs are coming out, brace for wave of cheap awesome-o 7000 cards on sale.
<kristal> That feeling when you realize LTS is much older than Debian Stable right now... 14 LTS can't come soon enough.
<phillw> melodie: kristal As lubuntu is facing reducing the number of language packs, adding in things like htop etc only eats up disk space. For as long as lubuntu is committed to a CD sized ISO, they will keep things 'small'. :)
<kristal> Well... I see lots of space being used by artwork... could slim down that.
<kristal> Better compression and symlinking redundant things.
<phillw> kristal: the amount of space used for the artwork is very small.
<kristal> How about the sounds? Recycle and dump some wav for oggs
<phillw> we do not have sounds, such as startup sounds... we dropped them long ago :)
<kristal> Hmm... perhaps it's a bad idea looking at my install after I added stuff... gonna mount a fresh image
<phillw> kristal: indeed :) We do keep it very lean :)
<kristal> Too bad you can't use 7zip for higher compression. :P
<kristal> The poor image server... all the cpu power needed for that :P
<kristal> How tight for space are you? I could hunt around for some stuff on the daily live.
<phillw> kristal: the beta1 manifest can be viewed at http://ftp.leg.uct.ac.za/pub/linux/ubuntu-dvd/lubuntu/releases/13.10/beta-1/lubuntu-13.10-beta1-desktop-amd64.manifest It is also on a lp area, I just don't have that link to hand :)
<kristal> man languages eat a lot
<phillw> yup, but essential as we are multi-language in our developers. Julien will only countence removing one if all else has failed.
<kristal> Some of the graphics drivers are to cards soo old they would be in computers too old to run lubuntu... :-/
<melodie> phillw I'm sure I could find stuff to remove to make space for htop and mesa-utils ;)
<phillw> melodie: more likely ant room would be used to add in the lang packs we've sacrificed.
<melodie> phillw no chance, that would be too space greedy
<melodie> I can have a look in my vbox now
<phillw> But, all this is for 14.04, and should be pointed to the brainstorming area.
<kristal> xserver-xorg-video- Is wasting space, some of those drivers don't work properly and are from the early 1990's
<kristal> well, the cards themselves are
<melodie> kristal not that kind of packages
<melodie> they are very important
<melodie> and not very space greedy btw
<kristal> Something like xserver-xorg-video-cirrus which is one of the oldest is used in VMs, so you need to keep that... but xserver-xorg-video-trident is basically broken.
<melodie> which ones of these drivers don't work well?
<melodie> oh so
<melodie> but this won't save much space
<kristal> lol a not much
<kristal> Some of the software's art wastes space but you'd have to do alternates which is a pain to maintain unless you asked the person making the software to make a change.
<phillw> kristal: IMHO?.. drop desktop installer and just use alternate... we use sooo much space on a pretty installer that is used once and never again :D
<melodie> language-pack-gnome-de-base and other language-pack-gnome might be avoided
<phillw> but, I'm a server person :D
<kristal> Instead of dropping it, it can be shrunk a ton.
<kristal> German is a popular lang
<melodie> phillw kristal I have been used to test removal for making spinoffs
<melodie> kristal it's not use to have it in the live because it is added during install time
<melodie> unless the people aren't connected to internet, which is a bit difficult to deal with anyhow now
<kristal> popularity-contest	1.57ubuntu1
<kristal> hahaha, does anyone use this?
<melodie> and I don't say just about this one, but the other gnome-language packs are already there
<melodie> kristal it's better to have it, for the stats when people are ok to use it
<phillw> this chat would be better suited in #ubuntu-offtopic No alterations to 13.10 can  now be made, you are discussing changes for 14.04
<kristal> Ya 13.10 is in stone, and is working well btw
<melodie> phillw whatever
<melodie> improvements for next next is not that far ahead
<kristal> ubuntu-ot woulnd't like us talking about lubuntu changes...
<melodie> languages: german, french, portuguese, spanish : that makes many times 10 to 16 MB
<melodie> this is worth considering
<melodie> kristal +1
<kristal> melodie: We agreed on leaving languages to the very end
<melodie> they would not
<melodie> kristal which means? (not english native)
<phillw> kristal: melodie head to #lubuntu-offtopic and I will be happy to discuss further....
<melodie> ok
<kristal> phillw: Sure
#lubuntu 2014-09-15
 * RedDeath Back
<urielvigilant> I have lots of time invested in my Lubuntu 14.04.1, after intallastion. Time asking "How to do it" here and on google, to make my wifi laptop work, to make my pen 4G Lte work, to make my scanner and printer work, to improve graphics, to have wine, to make it Hibernate, to make it read DVDs, an other stuffs i dont remember now. So if i need one day to install a new version on another laptop...
<urielvigilant> ...with this configurations , how to do it ?
<ubuxubu> why  wont lubuntu do full screen mode when run in a VM?
<ubuxubu> i just tried same thing with ubuntu and it will
<testdr> ubuxubu: what versions? There is no difference for the kernel and x11 between ubuntu and lubuntu.
<Ahmuck> why is the 64bit iso 700+ mb?
<testdr> Ahmuck: 64bit + some 32bit modules and 64bit is always a bit larger
<testdr> Ahmuck: and the i386 Lubuntu-14.04.1 is large, its 729808896bytes
<Ahmuck> testdr: ya, looking for 64bit 700mb cd
<Ahmuck> *shrugs*
<Ahmuck> bloat?
<testdr> Ahmuck: the difference ist 10MB - based on ca.700MB, thats around 1% for different systems and 64bit is not using less space than 32bit - its using twice.
<testdr> Ahmuck: the best known limitation for 32bit is the dropout for the time-calculation in a few years, cause the based math is only 32bit large.
<testdr> Ahmuck: last, this is not ubunut-specific - its a general diff. of those system-specs.
<zota> hey guys
<zota> just installed this awesome distr
<testdr> zota: windows-8?
<silverlion> zota : :D
<zota> linux mint:D
<testdr> lubuntu != linux mint
<zota> i hope so:D
<GothSpark> hi all , I got  this error http://goo.gl/eb1E5C but only have libpolkit installed what is wrong ?
<zota> i found a bug i think
<zota> i get auto logout when i clicking one of the right click menus
<GothSpark> zota on what ? mint or lubuntu
<zota> you can enable right click menus, in Desktop Preferences>Advanced>"Show menus provided by..."
<zota> and when i click one of the right click menus, i get logout
<GothSpark> if openbox crash because of a bad config file you are loged out for safety
<testdr> GothSpark: check syslog for error messages about "org.freedesktop" and there are some, example may be pulseaudio, dnsmasq and more sometimes (or ever) fail to communicate
<zota> i just installed lubuntu
<testdr> zota: do no rightclick! - create a new admin-user and login as this user and check if there is the same, cause this user would get a fresh desktop configuration
<zota> i installed nothing just: hexchat, chromium, tor
<GothSpark> <testdr> pulseaudio ! that ring me a bell it is crashed well not working so i guess that this is the issue
<GothSpark> is it safe to uninstall pulseaudio (since it is  not working)
<zota> testdr: same issue
<testdr> GothSpark: pulseaudio should not crash - i have it running since month and no big problems - but there is the pure also-sound-usage as default - maybe remove pulseaudio-package and using only alsa could help
<Gassho> why do i have two wireless thingies on my taskbar?
<testdr> for those to read a bit about it - maybe this links helps to understand: http://voices.canonical.com/david.henningsson/2012/07/13/top-five-wrong-ways-to-fix-your-audio/
<testdr> Gassho: check their configurations and show those thru the pastebin (link)
<zota> testdr: any idea?
<testdr> zota: you did read my advice?
<zota> yes, but i got same result like before
<testdr> zota: then either your hardware is crazy or the installation is broken -- the next advice would be to check it with the ubuntu-live-version (maybe bootable from usb-stick with/or without persistent) to prove the default works. And if so -- you can try to reinstall the desktop-pakets, but it might be easyer to do a full reinstall.
<Gassho> i dont know how to do that.  I refer to two thingers on my system tray, both wifi for the same connection i think (doublechecking)
<testdr> Gassho: richt-click and the connection-information?
<Gassho> same
<GothSpark> <testdr> i found no entry for org.freedesktop  but a lot a spam form my cpu trying to use mei_me not revelent to the problem tho
<testdr> Gassho: that was more like a left-click - internet-reset or what?
<Gassho> right click connect-info
<testdr> Gassho: what is "same"? Same connection-info? Is so, then you can delete one entry from the lxpanel
<Gassho> indeed
<Gassho> how ^^;
<testdr> damn - no-one reads the webpages, the wiki?
<wxl> testdr: language
<testdr> wxl: you have the wiki-url for lxpanel config at hand?
<Gassho> its technically on the 'system tray'
<Gassho> the only thing (things) on the system tray
<testdr> Gassho: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Setup#Windows.2C_Desktop.2C_Taskbar.2C_LXDE
<zota> hey testdr
<zota> iam on live usb now
<zota> and got same result like before
<zota> and i checked the usb filesystem, and got no error
<testdr> zota: that sounds nice, then your system is not usable for lubuntu. Have you ever tried other ubuntu-flavours and did they fail too?
<zota> xubuntu, kubuntu is okey
<wxl> testdr: nopey nope nope
<zota> and i didnt have problem with ubuntu too
<wxl> everyone all good now?
<testdr> Gassho: found another page with more pictures about config of lxpanel: http://pclosmag.com/html/Issues/201010/page07.html
<zota> testdr: so i dont know whats the problem
<zota> testdr: i have sse2 dual core 2.5Ghz, 2GB ram, 320GB harddrive, 6670 ATI VGA
<zota> i dont have problem with my system
<zota> and i downloaded the 32bit lubuntu
<wxl> how do we define your problem again zota ?
<zota> i get logout when i click one of the right click menus
<testdr> zota: if xubuntu/kubuntu do no logout with right-mouse-click on desktop - i dont know how this happens with lubuntu.
<testdr> zota: may be i dont understand: what is a right-click-menu for you?
<wxl> zota: is this a fresh install or a live system? what version?
<zota> shortcuts, applications, menus
<testdr> wxl: zota said he tried the live-version and it is the same
<wxl> that's some straaaaaaaaaange happenings
<zota> wxl: i tried with a installed system, but iam on live usb now, and it happens again
<wxl> you have anything in /var/crash, zota?
<testdr> zota: could you explain what is a "richt-click-menu"?
<wxl> testdr: context menu created by right clicking on an element that is listening for such an event
<testdr> wxl: but those do no logout - or do you know one?
<wxl> well here's another question: does x crash or do you get a prompt to log out, zota ?
<zota> testdr: Preferences > Desktop Preferences > Advanced > "Show menus provided by...."
<wxl> for that matter you should repeat the problem and then see what you get from /var/log/Xorg.0.log zota
<zota> wxl: the X crashed
<wxl> so it's not a logout, it's a problem with x
<testdr> ok - then its no logout?
<wxl> that being said you should check the logs
<zota> i install right now, and will come back
<zota> bye
<testdr> wxl: could be zota is speaking about the enabled pcfman-desktop-menus, one gets with a right-click(if enabled) on free desktop-spave
<wxl> um zota ?
<zota> testdr: yes, aim
<wxl> testdr: right click on the desktop. you get a context menu. that's what he means.
<zota> testdr: yes, I'm
<zota> and i get same issue, when i reload the default apps for LXsession
<zota> Preferences > Default applications for lxsession > reload button
<GothSpark> pulse audio fails to communicate  it is running but can't do anything with it
<wxl> i would avoid pulseaudio like the plague
<testdr> wxl: already gone, about right-click-crash i only found this and its old: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2146841
<wxl> wonder what version testdr
<zota> wxl: i got the log
<zota> wxl: http://pastebin.com/0qXbX27M
<zota> strange
<testdr> zota: what ubuntu version you are using?
<zota> 14.0.4.1 lts
<zota> look at the log guys
<zota> my mouse.....
<zota> wtf
<testdr> zota: kernel 3.13.0-32 is an older one -- dont know if this is still true: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2146841
<testdr> zota: you have a razor mouse with this glowing thing?
<zota> yes
<testdr> gamer usage...
<zota> i got it from my friend
<zota> :D
<testdr> is the razor-mouse still working without multiple-press-hits on the buttons? I have one with this dropout and no exchange-mousebutton-miniswitches
<zota> testdr: so what should i do?
<testdr> zota: if you have another "normal" mouse, maybe try this to make shure its not this high-resolution-mouse.
<GothSpark> *is back* no removing pluseaudio did not helped  still nothing under syslog
<testdr> zota: if i have time tomorrow, i will pull out my old defect razor-mouse to check if those 12 buttons are to much for a poor x11-window-system ;-)
<zota> so i my mouse is too good for x11
<zota> wtf
<testdr> zota: i m joking
<zota> :D
<GothSpark> razer build mouse in a weird way
<wxl> GothSpark: still, pulseaudio sucks.
<zota> but how my mouse is crashing the x11 server?
<wxl> GothSpark: so you have no sound or what?
<testdr> zota: did you read the link?
<zota> yes
<GothSpark> wxl got sound , but I am greeted by a popup saying "GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.Failed: An authentication agent already exists for the given subject"
<testdr> zota: do a update of your system to get the new kernel - maybe its something around this
<wxl> GothSpark: what makes you think this has to do with sound?
<testdr> zota: you are a few kernel-versions behind the current system
<zota> testdr: i never did that
<GothSpark> wxl: pluseaudio was working but had not sound
<wxl> GothSpark: i don't think it's related.
<GothSpark> wxl: what coul it be ?
<testdr> zota: yes - i did see - you still use the kernel from the live-install-version
<zota> yes
<wxl> GothSpark: i forget what package it is. i think it gets installed with openssh server, maybe other things, but it's unrelated.
<wxl> GothSpark: so with just alsa, do you have sound?
<GothSpark> wxl: alsa just works perfectly
<testdr> zota: from the x11-log, i can only say the razor does a "Close" and the the x11-server finishes in a clean way
<testdr> then the x11-server...
<wxl> GothSpark: then we have another problem to figure out :)
<wxl> zota: and did you look to see if anything is in /var/crash ?
<wxl> GothSpark: do you have keychain installed?
<testdr> wxl: in zota`s x11-log is at the end the evdev entry of the razor-mouse with Close - and then the unload of evdev and x11 finishes
<GothSpark> wxl: I don't think so, well .. thinking of it i installed mysqlWorkbench,
<wxl> testdr: i saw. nothing seems out of whack
<wxl> GothSpark: `apt-cache policy keychain | grep -i installed`
<GothSpark> nothing
<wxl> GothSpark: ummmmmmm that doesn't make sense. try just `apt-cache policy keychain`
<zota> testdr: crashdump: http://www.datafilehost.com/d/0eded67b
<wxl> at worst it would say "Installed: (none)"
<GothSpark> wlx: it did (none)
<wxl> GothSpark: ok so that's not your problem
<testdr> zota: sorry - i am no crash-dummy to read and understand those crash-logs - cant help there and like i said, i will try tomorrow with my old 12-button-razor if it does the same.
<zota> wxl: can you check the crash dump?
<wxl> see if this helps GothSpark https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=657006#c6
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 657006 in polkit "GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.Failed: An authentication agent already exists for the given subject" [Medium,Closed: wontfix]
<wxl> no interest in downloading random files, zota. use pastebin.
<zota> not works....
<wxl> then find something else
<wxl> i have no trust in the internet :)
<zota> because its more than 500kb
<wxl> use dropbox, figure something out
<GothSpark> wxl: i did check that ... the only policy kit installed is libpolkit
<zota> testdr: which kernel should i install? 3.8?
<wxl> GothSpark: well i would suggest posting to the mailing list. i'm not in front of a lubuntu machine currently to test further.
<testdr> zota: you do the normal update procedure - you have never done it?
<GothSpark> where is the mailing list ^
<wxl> lists.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-users
<zota> testdr: nop, i never upgraded kernel i think
<phillw> wxl: are you okay with the deletions I have made ?
<testdr> zota: if you never did an update and only using the pakets from the live-install-version, then you may have missing language-packages and i dont know if there is such an bug
<zota> :D
<wxl> phillw: wheeeeeeeeere? :)
<phillw> wxl: spam on mailing list :)
<phillw> wxl: you will get an mail alert from the system.
<wxl> phillw: oh i'm sure :)
<wxl> phillw: i meant to get to it this morning but clearly forgot
<phillw> I took three out :D
<wxl> the pcb thing
<testdr> i am off for this evening, bye
<wxl> the business owner thing
<wxl> i'm sure it's fine phillw
<wxl> did you make sure to permanently reject the email addresses & block them from subscribing?
<zota> guys? 3.16.2 the last stable thats correct?
<zota> kernel*
<wxl> !info linux-kernel trusty
<ubottu> Package linux-kernel does not exist in trusty
<wxl> argh
<wxl> !info linux trusty
<ubottu> Package linux does not exist in trusty
<wxl> you're dumb
<Ahmuck> whoo
<phillw> wxl: I'll go with the flow.... I can issue DNS names, and backup... But it is for people to decide upon what they wish.
<Ahmuck> do i need synaptic to install package linux?
<wxl> !info linux-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.35.42 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 28 kB
<phillw> Ahmuck: you already have linux
<wxl> there finally
<zota> wxl: https://www.kernel.org/
<wxl> zota: that doesn't tell you the newest available kernel
<Ahmuck> aww
<wxl> !info linux-generic utopic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.0.14.15 (utopic), package size 1 kB, installed size 28 kB
<wxl> newest stable is 3.16.2 and mainline is 3.17-rc5
<zota> so which should i install?
<wxl> zota: depends on how much work you want to do
<zota> wxl: how you mean?
<wxl> zota: which version are we talking about?
<zota> 3,16
<wxl> zota: of lubuntu.
<zota> i have now 3.13.0-32
<zota> 14.0.4.1 lts
<wxl> then the newest kernel available is:
<wxl> !info linux-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.35.42 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 28 kB
<wxl> you can get that slightly newer version with `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y upgrade` and reboot
<wxl> beyond that, there are three levels of difficulty which are listed here:
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel
<wxl> tl;dr upgrading the kernel is not a common and thus not simple task
<wxl> (at least if we're talking about kernels not already pre-compiled and in the repos)
<zota> wxl: my x server is still crashing
<zota> wxl: but i have a crappy mouse now
<wxl> zota: so clearly it's not the mouse. anything in /var/crash?
<zota> ProcCmdline: /usr/bin/lxsession -s Lubuntu -e LXDE
<wxl> zota: are you responding to me?
<zota> yes
<zota> wxl: ProcCmdline: /usr/bin/lxsession -s Lubuntu -e LXDE
<wxl> so if you look in /var/crash, that's in there?
<zota> yes
<wxl> under what filename?
<wxl> what's the rest of it?
<zota> wxl: filename: _usr_bin_lxsession.1000.crash
<wxl> zota: what's the date?
<wxl> and time
<zota> Date: Tue Sep 16 00:41:05 2014
<wxl> and what's the current date and time?
<zota> 00:51
<wxl> this was the file you were trying to send. so this will probably help us get to the bottom of it, but you need to put that ttext file somewhere that i can see it. i don't want to download it.
<wxl> make a bug report if you want
<zota> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=575961
<ubottu> Debian bug 575961 in lxsession "lxsession crash during startup" [Grave,Open]
<zota> same problem here
<wxl> your system runs fine until you right click, though, correct?
<zota> yes
<wxl> so it's not related
<wxl> also this user installed lxsession without the rest of lxde
<wxl> that's not what you're dealing with, right?
<zota> i have default setup
<wxl> so then it's not related
<zota> maybe i will install xubuntu....
<wxl> or you could find some way to share the one piece of troubleshooting info that might actually get to the bottom of this :/
<zota> i will
<zota> finally
<zota> i found the same issue here
<zota> wxl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxsession/+bug/1316832
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1316832 in lxsession (Ubuntu Trusty) "lxsession-default launch program command causes system log-out" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<zota> this is the same
<zota> he is enabled the right click menus
<zota> like me
<wxl> zota: so if you do `lxsession-default calculator` you have the same problem?
<zota> like lxsession-default browser
<zota> yes
<zota> 1 min
<zota_> HAHAHAHAHHA
<zota_> wxl: it's working now:D
<wxl> zota_ if it's not working you should subscribe yourself to that bug and keep an eye out for the fix. you can also add the lubuntu-dev/staging ppa and update lxsession to at least ~ppa5 and you'll be good.
<zota_> bugfix is working:D
<zota_> jajaja
<zota_> finally
<zota_> wxl: thanks man for your help
<wxl> zota_: np hopefully you've learned a little something about how things work aroudn here :)
<zota_> sure:D
<zota_> wxl: but why this bugfix not included in this version?
<wxl> zota_: it's not made it's way to the repos yet. there's a formal process it has to go through.
<wxl> zota_: it's basically like development -> approval process -> it's in the repos
<wxl> so the fix exists before anyone can access it by normal methods
<zota_> but a normal user would get frustrated, and leave, and install an another distrub
<zota_> not like me:D
<wxl> possible yes but not every "fix" is really a fix
<wxl> that's why it needs to go through the approval process
<zota_> i know i know
<wxl> we'
<wxl> re not like microsoft with their broken updates XD
<zota_> ahahahha
<wxl> zota_: you could always help us with testing!
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing
<zota_> i'll check it
<zota_> wxl: you didnt ask why i choosen lubuntu:D
<wxl> zota_: you didn't tell me :)
<zota_> wxl: so, i have a crappy computer, its not the best for my project: I'm testing wireless routers: so I need run multiple programs, wireshark, aircrack, etc...
<wxl> ahhh very good
<zota_> of course education purposes only:D
<wxl> OF COURSE
<zota_> for now:D
<zota_> xD
<wxl> are you a new linux user?
<zota_> nop, but i never really get into this "linux world"
<zota_> i will...
<wxl> that's where all the fun is :)
<zota_> i have 26 wifi router right now:)
<zota_> +-2
<wxl> jeeeeeeeeeez
<wxl> send one my way so i can put openwrt on it :)
<zota_> :)
<phillw> zota_: accept the invite... will be very good for you.
<wxl> zota_: i concur, it's a good thing
<zota_> phillw: what invite?
<zota_> sorry im just doing my things
<phillw> zota_:  the one sent  to you... but if not, please /j #lubuntu-offtopic
#lubuntu 2014-09-16
<Sycrido> Hi, can anyone help me make a repository on a USB so I can install packages onto a lubuntu computer that is offline?
<sydney> What is the configuration folder i need to delete to set lubuntu back to normal?
<I-Punkt> hi. is Lubuntu 14.04.1 a LTS with 5 years support like ubuntu14.04?
<Unit193> 3 actually.
<I-Punkt> 3years?
<Unit193> Yes.
<I-Punkt> this is also enought for me. thx
<I-Punkt> enough lol. thx cu
<genii> !lts > genii
<ubottu> genii, please see my private message
<weld> anyone knowing off-hand how to fix the dialog 'No session for pid xxxx' when starting a guest session?
<weld> the pid belongs to /usr/bin/lxsession -s Lubuntu -e LXDE
<weld> on 14.04.1 here
<testdr> weld: dont know, i am testing this too and i got the feeling, that the screen-locking can block an already running guest-session and because guest has no password, there is no way to unlock it.
<weld> testdr, in my case i use auto login with autologin-guist=true in my lightdm.conf
<weld> and timeout 0
<weld> now that i say it, i think it's only there since i set timeout to 0
<weld> will test
<weld> no, also happens when login in with greeter
<testdr> weld: you have enough diskspace for guest? This user runs completely in /tmp. And can you later login as guest-user or can you switch to guest-user-account from an normal user-account?
<testdr> weld: i never did a login to guest as the first user-login, there was always my normal user-account before
<weld> testdr, it doesn't matter if auto-login or switching from a normal user to a guest session, i always get the error
<testdr> weld: ok - thats not normal - there is something broken
<zota> testdr: thanks for your help yesterday, we fixed the issue
<zota> just need download a fix
<zota> needed*
<testdr> zota: you fixed it(what?) how? Maybe some hints will help other too?
<testdr> weld: do you have normal user-accounts in the system and do you have more than one? And works the login and user-switching for those accounts or is it broken too?
<zota> testdr: its a known bug
<zota> but i dont find the link in my history:(
<testdr> zota: what was it? (my short memory)
<zota> testdr: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxsession/+bug/1316832
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1316832 in lxsession (Ubuntu Trusty) "lxsession-default launch program command causes system log-out" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<zota> finally
<testdr> zota: ? right-mouse-click? you have a razor mouse and i did not plug mine in ....
<zota> yes
#lubuntu 2014-09-17
<Gassho> how do i download local copies of ALL the documentation?
<holstein> Gassho: not sure.. there are wikis that you can download as you like
<holstein> the man pages are already there..
<Gassho> ok
<Gassho> what about source code *lustlustlust* 8)
<urielvigilant> urielvigilant	;My english is not soo has ai whisheD"! I've been in the recent past to speak with a psychic who says that Ubuntu or "# Linux" does not quite understand what the spirit that knows the future and the past said that someone buying via the "Internet" forever a "day" and the "current Justice" #Google will become a brand of access to pcs because the new generation of internet to come.
<urielvigilant> 	urielvigilant	That day will be the end for us! And the beginning of a new era of slavery for them the future generation "They will just feel that are evolving and will accept like lambs"; # Please record and reproduce forever this "prediction of a psychic" # would be ""
<urielvigilant> IAm only saiying the true
<urielvigilant> !
<urielvigilant> Please hep US , EU , Linux Vigilants
<BQ> hi how apt-get update & apt-get upgrade work on lubuntu? it is for lubuntu only or whole ubuntu thing?
<BQ> i just tested run lubuntu, it is indeed a lot faster than ubuntu. it reminds me  a lot of old memory.
<zota_> repositories are the same
<zota_> so if you want to install chromium, it will be downloaded from ubuntu repo
<BQ> zota_: i mean if I do apt-get update & apt-get upgrade, does lubuntu just install what is needed or those boilerplate needed by ubuntu but not needed by lubuntu?
<zota_> i dont know
<zota_> BQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<BQ> zota_: that is brieve
<BQ> that is the panel for?
<BQ> what is the panel for? at the bottom.
<zota_> where?
<BQ> right after brower at the bottom
<zota_> click to figure it out:D
<BQ> no idea
<BQ> minimize all windows
<BQ> the only issue is that there is no a decent terminal.
<zota_> i use LXTerminal
<zota_> thats default
<zota_> but you can install which one you want
<BQ> xterm/uxterm is too small font. LXTerminal is also ugly.
<zota_> how you mean "ugly"? :)
<testdr> zota: i could verify the lxde-logout with right-click on desktop for menu and select there the entry für calculator - as a workaround, i have disabled the desktop-menu - i did not use it for programstarts, execept for openbox-settings. Maybe thats why i never noticed this type of crash before.
<zota_> testdr: yea, i just tried out
<zota_> testdr: but we have a bugfix least
<zota_> just hard to find it:)
<BQ> too much space at the top. better put File/Edit line on the first line or hide it totally.
<BQ> also make it round at the four corners.
<BQ> because you will spend most of time with terminal, it makes sense to put more effect to make it better.
<zota_> i spend so much time with terminal - aircrack-ng suite - and never had problem with lxterminal
<zota_> BQ: but, you can suggest features to devs, they're here in this channel
<testdr> why has xterm a too small font? If i need bigger size, i press strg+right-mouse-button and select another font-size -- maybe huge
<BQ> zota_: are you developer for aircrack-ng?
<zota_> nop
<thykka> hey
<thykka> is there a way to set lxdm's wallpaper mode to tiling instead of stretch?
<zota> o/
<Ahmuck> i'd like to disable the touchpad completely, how?
<Ahmuck> before login
<holstein> Ahmuck: i use a config for openbox..
<Ahmuck> openbox config manager on the lubuntu menu?
<Ahmuck> is there a way i can mod a file in /etc?
<holstein> Ahmuck: sure
<Ahmuck> i did this to get numlock to come on all the time
<holstein> Ahmuck: there are many ways to do that.. from solder to bios, to lxde, to openbox.. per user, system-wide
<Ahmuck> but i did not see a file for the mouse (or did not look hard enough)
<Ahmuck> nevermind
<holstein> Ahmuck: sure.. theres no "break your hardware" button.. but, let me find a link for you
<holstein> i think a simple "xinput" command that you can add to autostart would be the "easiest"
<thykka> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#Completely_disabling_Touchpad
<Ahmuck> i've tried autostart, it does not appear to work
<Ahmuck> thykka, yes, i've tried that.  it works but does not appear to work with autostart apps for some reason.  i do have that bookmarked
<Ahmuck> and no, there are no changes, it's a new installed system (unless you count appplication bar icons as changes)
<holstein> Ahmuck: autostart works for me, but, there are steps i take.. first would be running the command manualy and testing it
<Ahmuck> did that
<holstein> Ahmuck: anyways, http://askubuntu.com/questions/65951/how-to-disable-the-touchpad looks like how i would start.. i would not use the PPA.. just the information above
<Ahmuck> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#Completely_disabling_Touchpad
<thykka> i bet you could also blacklist the driver
<Ahmuck> this is what i've used that works
<holstein> Ahmuck: cool.. enjoy!
<holstein> thykka: hey, thats a good idea.. system-wide as well
<Ahmuck> yes, but i can't get it to do it before login or after login unless i do it manually
<Ahmuck> i've tried to use autostart in the menu entry "Default Applications for LXSession
<holstein> Ahmuck: i create a bash script and run it from autostart
<holstein> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Autostart is a good place to add
<Ahmuck> from the autostart directory
<holstein> Ahmuck: i would troubleshoot for permissions issues.. if the comand is "sudo" for example
<Ahmuck> the .config autostart directory only starts after login, no?
<thykka> this is old, so it might not apply to 14.04, but there's bound to be an updated method too.. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2010-July/223786.html
<Ahmuck> oh, i understand.  the menu entry is only per user, not per system
<holstein> blacklisting the driver would be "system-wide"
<Ahmuck> i'm the only user, blacklisting the driver is a good choice.  it's that or open the guts of the computer and pull the physical cable
<holstein> Ahmuck: if you are the only user, then the user's autostart should work fine for you
<thykka> ..unless you really REALLY need it disabled in login too
<holstein>   /etc/xdg/autostart should be systemwide autostart location you seek
<Ahmuck> i really need it disable on logon.  when i logon my hands are to large and the touchpad is to large and it keeps messing with my logon (drops down guest, etc)
<thykka> actually.. it looks like /etc/modprobe.d/ is still there in 14.04, so that url's directions might actually work
<holstein> Ahmuck: sure.. try one of the suggestions above for getting it disabled at login, friend.. /etc/xdg/autostart or blacklist driver
<Ahmuck> /etc/xdg/autostart looks like what i want with a desktop entry
<thykka> why do you need it disabled btw?
<thykka> I'm asking because at least the synaptics driver allows for palm-detection, so you won't accidentally use the touchpad while typing
<Ahmuck> i use an exteranal usb mouse
<Ahmuck> i've never used a touchpad on a laptop
<Ahmuck> don't know how
<Ahmuck> i started with the peg in the center of the keyboard
<Ahmuck> touchstick (?)
<Ahmuck> on the early IBM laptops
<Ahmuck> http://www.cdw.com/shop/products/Lenovo-ThinkPad-Compact-Bluetooth-Keyboard-with-TrackPoint-keyboard/3041485.aspx?cm_cat=GoogleBase&cm_ite=3041485&cm_pla=NA-NA-LVO_KB&cm_ven=ShoppingFeeds&ef_id=VBmxqgAABQIYtOh8:20140917160706:s&gclid=CIi82PnQ6MACFaTm7AodeEUANw
<thykka> i recently found an abandoned laptop with one of those
<thykka> still haven't fixed it up though.. needs a new battery at least
<holstein> these days, its not worth putting a battery in hardware like that
<thykka> it is, when you're living the cyberpunk utopia in your living room :P
<holstein> at least here, you can get many of those chromebooks, new, for around $100US if you are looking all around.. a new laptop battery can be half that.. and the machine at the end of the process is not comparable..
<thykka> tbh, i was planning on fixing it and selling it for the price of the replacement components
<Ahmuck> well, /etc/xdg/something/autostart/disable-synaptics-touchpad.desktop file works after login, but not before
<Ahmuck> guess i'll deal with it
<Ahmuck> stress level -3 points for today
<thykka> i guess you could call the script from /etc/rc.local
<holstein> or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<Ahmuck> thanks for the link to lightdm.  next step is to disable guest login and set root password
<Ahmuck> :-p
<Ahmuck> nobody jumped
<Ahmuck> System provided configuration is stored in /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/*.conf and is not user editable. - Is this true?
 * Ahmuck used nano *.conf and appears editable
<Ahmuck> out, thanks again for /etc/xdg/something/autostart
<thykka> Ahmuck, i think that means that the file gets overwritten by updates
<thykka> along with any user modifications
<Ahmuck> ah, makes sense
<Ahmuck> my laptop has no sound after closing the lid and re-opening, logging back into
<Ahmuck> this is one i would be willing to file a bug report for.
<Ahmuck> as it may be an odd bug
<holstein> i used to have an alsa reload shortcut on the desktop of one machine i own..
<Ahmuck> Error, you need to install an application to configure the sound (pavucontol, alsamixer ...)
<holstein> alsamixer should be there
<Ahmuck> however alsamixer is on the system as i can execute via cl
<holstein> i like using pavucontrol, but, lubuntu doesnt ship with pulse
<Ahmuck> but not through menu from systray icon
<holstein> Ahmuck: there should be no menu entry for it
<Ahmuck> "volume control settings"
<holstein> right.. thats a GUI..
<holstein> alsamixer is a command line curses tool
<Ahmuck> right click on volume control icon, select volume control settings
<Ahmuck> on other pc it would open alsamixer
<Ahmuck> did not test on this one
<holstein> likely, its a gui for it.. not "alsamixer"
 * Ahmuck thinks i need to move to different channel
<Ahmuck> *shrugs*, it would open a term with alsamixer
<Ahmuck> bbl, need to read
<wxl> Ahmuck: i know of no tool that comes standard in lubuntu that if you right click on it opens up alsamixer
<wxl> i know other desktop environments provide such things but not lubuntu
<Ahmuck> brb
<Ahmuck> *shrugs*, worked before, not now
<wxl> again, there is package out there (Forgot what it's called) that will do such a thing
<wxl> you could see if there's a differencce in packages by doing `dpkg -l` on both machines and then `diff` the two
<holstein> alsamixer should do what is needed
<wxl> holstein: it does, but he wants his lxpanel indicator to open alsamixer when clicked
<holstein> i would just make a shortcut, and put it wherever i want
<wxl> holstein: he also has the impression one machine already does this and the other does not
<holstein> yeah.. we'll just have to wait on some factual details..
<wxl> indeed
 * RedDeath Back
<Subroutine> mine does exactly what Ahmuck, describes. right click on volume indicator, volume control settings opens alsamixer in lxterminal
<holstein> Ahmuck has stated some kind of panel configuration
<wxl> Subroutine: what is the indicator called?
<holstein> wxl: i agree with where i think you are going..
<Subroutine> wxl: volume control
<wxl> Subroutine: and you can verify this in both the context menu where it says "<something> settings" as well as in the option for lxpanel where is lists all the indicators?
<zota> wxl: i found an another bug:)
<wxl> zota: congrats. file it :)
<Ahmuck> holstein, wxl, works for me, sorry it doesn't work for you ;-)
<Subroutine> wxl: yes
<wxl> Ahmuck: i thought you said it didn't work.
<holstein> Ahmuck: everything is find and dandy here.. i thought you were having an issue with it.. im glad its working as you need and expect.. enjoy
<holstein> fine*
<zota> wxl: accidentally i pulled out my wifi usb while its transmitting, and X got crashed
<zota> wifi usb adapter
<holstein> zota: is that a "bug" ?
<wxl> zota: oooh that's fun. dmesg or syslog tell you anything about what specifically died?
<wxl> holstein: well, one would hope it would complain at you, not crash the whole display server XD
<Ahmuck> actually it's not.  was on the old laptop.  to be fair, it may have been a carry over from "upgrade".  however i normally don't upgrade, usually fresh install every time
<holstein> Ahmuck: thats what i suggest
<Ahmuck>  but prior to 14.04 it was always set a xterm for adjustment of alsa with alsamixer.
<Ahmuck> bbl
<zota> wxl: <info> (wlan0): device state change: disconnected -> unmanaged (reason 'removed') [30 10 36]
<wxl> zota: that's doubtful to be your problem
<zota> i cant find any x crach log
<plome> hi. anyone using lubuntu to play roms on mame? I am looking for some information what is the best front-end to use
<holstein> plome: i would just go upstream and see if you get more attention.. anything in main ubuntu or any of the flavors, or general debian/linux will bre relevant..
<holstein> be*
<plome> ok thanks
<holstein> i forget where i landed with that, but i just loaded a bunch up and went with the easy one
<plome> i will go there, thx
<plome> :)
<BQ> how do i know which package is from restricted/multiverse, or not opensouced?
<BQ> in my install
<melodie> by using Synaptic
<melodie> and using the relevant filers in the columns
<melodie> check in the "menu > preferences" and see for one column to eventuelly add: "component"
<testdr> BQ: you can use dpkg-query - in terminal like this:   dpkg-query -W --showformat='${binary:Package} ${Section}\n'
<testdr> BQ: its no smiley, its a :  and directly followed by package
<testdr> BQ: maybe check "man dpkg-query" for the names of the format-output-fields
<BQ> melodie: this is no horizontal scroll, cannot see info at the right.
<melodie> BQ you don't scroll, you filter with the columns
<BQ> melodie: cannot see the columns
<melodie> there are columns in Synaptic
<melodie> just look between the list of packages and the menus : those are the columns
<BQ> melodie: i created filter. how to apply filter?
<melodie> BQ let me see
<melodie> have you added a column "components" in the Menu > Preferences menu?
<melodie> "Menu > Configuration > Preferences"
<BQ> testdr: dpkg-query -W --showformat='${binary:Package} ${Section} {Component}\n' does not show component.
<melodie> BQ it's paste midnight here, so now we are going to hurry, ok?
<melodie> don't do that
<melodie> jsut what I just told you
<melodie> "Menu > Configuration > Preferences"
<melodie> in there you go to the tab "Columns and fonts"
<melodie> then you tick "Component"
<melodie> then you click to "Apply" and you close the windows
<melodie> -s
<melodie> window
<melodie> then on top of the list of packages, you have :
<melodie> S | | Package | Component | Installed version | Last version ... and so on
<melodie> do you see that line?
<melodie> if you see that line, just click on the word "Component"
<BQ> yes i see component. but how to apply filter i just created.
<melodie> this will group all installed packages by component, and then all you have left to do is scroll to the multiverse component
<melodie> you don't use the filter you created, you do not need that
<melodie> the filtering is done by gathering the components in the column : just read what I just told you
<BQ> ok thanks.
<melodie> :)
<melodie> welcome
<weld_> testdr, hey, did you by chance find out something about the 'no session for pid xxx' error?
<testdr> weld_: no - i only could see the error-message about it starting the guest-session. But the guest-session then runs and i can only confirm that some configuration is wrong. I know to less about new version of lightdm.
<weld_> i actually haven't found anything to be broken, despite this message
#lubuntu 2014-09-18
<BQ> how to get back the home search feature(without online search) as ubuntu?
<zota> hey guys
<zota> one question: how can i config Sylpheed to do not store email on my computer? I didnt find any options
<zota> interesting, because every email client have a same option, but this not
<Replop> hi
<ianorlin> hi Replop anyway I could help you
<Replop> maybe
<Replop> recently ( I presume since some update ),  this home computer locks the screen quite fast .  it didn't before. I presume I had previously found and disabled the relevant setting
<Replop> so I'm again searching where to tweak the automatic screen lock behavior
<ianorlin> wiare you on 14.04?
<Replop> yes
<ianorlin> are*
<ianorlin> ok try light locker settings what does it say the screen locker setting is?
<Replop> oh.
<Replop> "Light locker" .....
<Replop> thanks, I presume that was the name I was seeking .
<ianorlin> yes
<Replop> strangely the option "automatically lock the session" was set on "Never"
<ianorlin> then maybe look at xfce4 power manager I have seen people with this porblem before but have a hard time remembering the solution
<melodie> hi
<Replop> and lock on suspend was disabled ( I presume.  O visible, slider hiding the blue I )
<Replop> hi melodie
<Replop> and yes, disabling light locker did the trick
<zota_> found a bug
<zota_> again
<zota_> third in a row
<zota_> i get no response, when I click to "Desktop Page settings"
<zota_> *i get no response, when I click to "Desktop Pager settings"
<zota_> are you there wxl?
<melodie> zota_ what happens to you?
<melodie> zota_ what about asking #ubuntu-bugs if they have a known bug related to your finding?
<zota_> melodie: its openbox problem
<melodie> zota_ openbox does not have problems
<melodie> but
<zota_> or DE
<melodie> you might go to obconf to configure your pager :)
<melodie> which version of lxpanel are you using?
<zota_> there is a desktop pager bar in the taskbar, right click -> desktop pager settings and no response, filesystem is loading, but no result
<zota_> melodie: lxpanel 0.6.1
<melodie> is that the very latest one?
<zota_> hm
<zota_> nooooo
<zota_> but I upgraded the whole system after installing yesterday
<zota_> 0.7 the latest
<zota_> "lxpanel is already the newest version." hm
<zota_> but i have 0.6, and the website said the latest is 0.7
<melodie> do you think you could try the very latest, even by using the lubuntu daily ppa (and deactivate once lxpanel update)
<melodie> updated
<melodie> if that latest version is available in lubuntu daily ppa, of course
<melodie> then:
<zota_> i dont want reboot my system, because I'm hosting
<melodie> if the issue is still there you could head up to #lxde at the OFTC irc server, and ask LStranger about your bug.
<zota_> so maybe later
<melodie> in the meantime you can check in obconf if you can setup your pager the way you want it to be, this is generally where the configuration for it is done.
<zota_> yeah i know
<zota_> thanks man
<ianorlin> yeah there isn't a 0.7 in lubuntu yet
<Unit193> I'm pretty sure it won't hit utopic either.
<melodie> zota_ please don't call me "man"
<ianorlin> yeah utopic has 0.6.2
<melodie> ?:(
<ianorlin> doesn't it break some plugins?
<Unit193> Should, it's entirely different (also supposed to be more simple).
<melodie> zota_ have you heard me? :)
<zota_> melodie: :D
<melodie> have you or not??
<zota_> nop, i did read you
<zota_> :P
<melodie> so don't call me man, please.... ok ?
<zota_> of course my lady:)
<melodie> ah thanks!
<melodie> good night
<Travis> Hello.
<silverlion> o/ Tra
<Travis> What might cause Lubuntu to give me an unsafe swap space error, when I try to encrypt my drive?
<silverlion> wxl, that would be a question for you ;)
<Travis> If I don't use it, I can install with no issues.
<silverlion> Travis, honestly I have no clue
<silverlion> Maybe one of the others could help
<silverlion> I am a Greenhorn too
<Travis> I am going to install it without, to test something.
<Travis> It keeps asking me to run swapoff or configure an encrypted swap space.
<Travis> I've tried again, with no luck.  I keep getting this "An unsafe swap space has been detected" error.
<Travis> It's asking me to disable it or configure an encrypted swap space then run the setup of encrypte volumes again.
<Travis> I found a solution to my problem:  swapoff -a
<Travis> I turned it back on and it still took the encryption.
#lubuntu 2014-09-19
<Ahmuck> so ... the live cd does not have an updated version of flash available for install
<Ahmuck> 14.04.1
<Demian_> Hey guys. I have a questions about installing lubuntu with OEM manufacturer option (sysprep)...
<Demian__> Hey guys. I have a question about installing lubuntu with OEM manufacturer option (sysprep)...
<Demian__> The installation does not retain settings with regards to the desktop (wallpaper, desktop icons).
<Demian__> How could I fix the system so that I can set which desktop settings should be used by default (for new user accounts)?
<Unit193> Not sure how that works, and not sure if that feature of ubiquity is heavily tested for Lubuntu.
<Demian__> There seem to be a few hits on web search about the issue...
<Unit193> Also, OEM is for you to install the system, and then give it to your client/user/parent/friend, so when they power it on it asks them for a password, user, system name, etc.  Just removes your defaults.
<Demian__> BTW it works by choosing advanced options during installation and selecting OEM. This allows to install the system and prepare it for another end-user. After installation the computer will forget all user-specific system settings, and upon first boot it will ask the user to enter their details.
<Demian__> Hehe. Yeah.
<Demian__> I want to use it because at work we are installing countless PCs with Lubuntu and distributing them to individuals.
<Unit193> Sounds like you want fog or clonezilla?
<Demian__> Aye. We have a deployment server running Fog.
<Demian__> So now when users start the PC, it already has a username and password. We want them to choose this for themselves, but we still want to do branding in form of the wallpaper.
<Unit193> /etc/xdg/pcmanfm/lubuntu/pcmanfm.conf has the wallpaper.
<Unit193> /usr/share/lubuntu/pcmanfm/main.lubuntu does too, don't remember which is used but think and hope it's that first one.
<bong2> why is it that almost everytime i start the  pc, i would almost always change the monitor resolution settings to a higher one on lubuntu?
<bong2> why is it that almost everytime i start the  pc, i would almost always change the monitor resolution settings to a higher one on lubuntu? im on 1280x1024 right now  but it would almost always default to 1024x768.
<bong2> why is it that almost everytime i start the  pc, i would almost always change the monitor resolution settings to a higher one on lubuntu? im on 1280x1024 right now  but it would almost always default to 1024x768.
<bong2> why is it that almost everytime i start the  pc, i would almost always change the monitor resolution settings to a higher one on lubuntu? im on 1280x1024 right now  but it would almost always default to 1024x768.
<rambutan> Don't know if there are any Lubuntu devs on channel, but I'd like to express my thanks for their work.
<rambutan> I work for a public library, and I'm rehabbing some old laptops to give to a local school
<rambutan> that wants to start teaching Linux. Tried several lightweight distros that just wouldn't work
<rambutan> Lubuntu, in contrast, works very well. Loads without problems, functions as expected, and
<rambutan> recognizes the USB wireless adaptors.
<testdr> rambutan: nice - can you list the type of hardware/laptops, so other owner of such hardware may be elated?
<Jordan_U> I'm having a problem with the Gnome Keyring on Lubuntu 14.04. I have an SMB share that I regularly connect to (using either PCManFM or Nautilus), and I would like to store the credentials for this in a keyring which is automatically unlocked at login, so that I only need to enter my password once (when I login at lightdm). I'm having two problems with this, the first is that my Gnome Keyring does not get unlocked ...
<Jordan_U> ... automatically at login, and my second (which is probably not an issue if the first problem is resolved) is that when I first try to connect to the share, and I am asked for my password to unlock the keyring, I am still asked for the SMB username, domain, and password. If I simply cancel and retry connecting, after having unlocked the keyring, it connects without entering any additional credentials (as it should). ...
<Jordan_U> ... TLDR: How can I get my Gnome Keyring to be unlocked automatically at login?
<Jordan_U> I can reproduce this problem when creating new users, and am currently booted from an Lubuntu 14.04 LiveCD just so that I have as default a system as possible for troubleshooting.
<Jordan_U> It looks like this may be related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/1077289 , so I'm currently trying the workaround listed there.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1034108 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1077289 Lubuntu, won't take system password, always prompts for keyring" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Jordan_U> Well, installing libpam-gnome-keyring has made it so that both the "login" and "Default" keyrings are unlocked automatically at login, but my credentials (which I asked to be "stored forever") are not being used when I try to connect to the share, I'm still prompted for a username, domain, and password :(
<Unit193> Jordan_U: What libpam modules do you have installed?
<Jordan_U> Unit193: "dpkg -l | grep libpam" outputs the following: http://sprunge.us/chWM
<Unit193> Jordan_U: Shouldn't you have libpam-winbind too then?
<Jordan_U> Unit193: I don't know :) Let me try installing that, though the fact that the keyring is unlocked, and I can't connect to the share by manually entering credentials, makes me think that more is going on than missing libpam-winbind.
<Unit193> Oh, I did read some of that wrong, sorry then.
<Unit193> I don't use a setup like yours, I just have cifs-utils and mount.cifs in my fstab.  Fuse seems to be a fair bit slower than "native" plain ol' mount.cifs.
<Jordan_U> Unit193: Do you have your credentials unencrypted on disk?
<Unit193> Jordan_U: Yes.  The creds for that are different, and thus it's acceptable in this setting.  Else I could try a different method, or encryptfs, or even libpam-encfs.  Sorry I can't seem to help much here.  Does fuse work otherwise?
<Jordan_U> Unit193: Yes, ntfs-3g (and the gvfs connection to the share itself) work fine.
<Jordan_U> Well, I'm going to reboot into my installed system and confirm that libpam-gnome-keyring is installed there, and see if I get lucky.
<Unit193> Good luck.
<Jordan_U> Progress! I now am at the point where I can log in, try to mount the share, have it ask me for credentials, cancel, then try again and have it succeed.
<Unit193> Hah, well that's something.  Funny too.  Anything in .cache/upstart/lxsession.log?
<Jordan_U> What's happening is that I now have two keyrings, "login" and "Default Keyring". At login, the "login" keyring is unlocked, but the "Default Keyring" is not unlocked. Normally, this wouldn't be a problem, as the "Login" keyring contains the password for "Default Keyring". That means that what should be happening is that when I first try to access default it should be transparently unlocked and used. The problem is that I'm hi
<Jordan_U> So, my attempt at an ugly hack to work around that was to try to use gnome-mount to mount the share in my .profile, and run gnome-mount twice (as I know that it will fail the first time). The frustrating thing is that since gnome-mount also has the same bug (unlocks the keyring on first attempt, but fails to use it) it tries to ask for credentials on the controlling tty, but if I'm logging in graphically there is no controlli
<Jordan_U> My hack on a hack around that was to try "echo | gnome-mount ...", but of course, (being a securely written application) gnome-mount doesn't actually use stdin to get the password from the user, so this doesn't even fail properly!
<Jordan_U> If I make a script that runs gnome-mount twice, then run "echo ./my_really_ugly_hack | at now" it works, with the first mount spewing tons of password prompts to stdout before finally giving up. I'm tempted to do this in my .profile, and I think it would work, but the levels of uglyness here are getting astronomical. Also, the documentation for gnome-mount is almost non-existant.
<Jordan_U> ... And it doesn't work :(
<Unit193> Jordan_U: You may want to /run splitlong.pl, you're getting cut off a lot.
<Jordan_U> Unit193: Thanks.
<Unit193> "The problem is that I'm h" and "logging in graphically there is no controll".
<Jordan_U> Unit193: With slighly not great formatting: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8382653/
<Jordan_U> And my current really_ugly_hack script: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8382669/
<Jordan_U> Note that the script actually does eventually mount the share if I run it a few times, so I'm thinking I may need to add some delays to allow the keyring to unlock before retrying. Making the script even more ugly.
<Unit193> I'm sure you saw LP 1235034 and comment #4 then.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1235034 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "gvfs-mount doesn't accept creds from keyring" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235034
<Unit193> Sorry for not being of any use.
<Jordan_U> Unit193: It's nice to have someone to rant to at least :) And explaining things is helping me think more clearly about them.
<Jordan_U> Unit193: And I had not read that comment before. I figured that if they were in the Login keyring they would work, as it would be already unlocked, but I can't figure out how to transfer credentials to a different keyring.
<Unit193> Right, so seahorse is telling me I have 'Login', it's been unlocked, but yet I know of system boot first time I use my gpg key I have to type in the password, then gnome-keyring will cache it.  Same thing on my headless box (pineentry-curses+gpg-agent, with a timeout) too.
<Unit193> (But gpg is all I use that for.)
<Jordan_U> Great. My script works if I run it after login from lxterm, but not if I just allow it to run via .profile. Either way the jobs are added to atq, and I would expect that since the commands are being run by at they would have a similar environment.
<Jordan_U> With "env -i ./my_really_ugly_hack" it also fails, so I'll have to try to figure out what from the environment is needed.
<Jordan_U> Unit193: I finally have my hack working, if you're curious here is the final script (with the process documented in comments): http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8383411/
<Unit193> Jordan_U: Nice.  Also, great idea to actually use enough comments so you know what's going on if you need to look again in a few months!
<Jordan_U> Unit193: :)
#lubuntu 2014-09-20
<urielvigilant> I want that my Lubuntu14.04.1, to startup with the Energy Manager applet. So i went to Lxsession configurantion then Autostart, then i putt an Astherisc on the option Enabled application where says " Energy manager"! Why after reboot and on Startup Lubuntu dont start this applet ?
<urielvigilant> Iam using a laptop, and i can see that on  Lxsession configuration, in Settings then GeneralSettings, says : Laptop Mode ; No . .  . Should i put yes instead no ? and also i should put an Astherisque where say Upstart ?
<urielvigilant> Some one says tha this solve my problem but i dont know the steps to do it : Nik.Th. (nick-athens30) wrote on 2013-11-22: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8383951/
<urielvigilant>  i found this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/8383997/ i will do this and then reboot to tell what work bettr for me
<guest-eHrGbG> Ok i messed all up. After i changed option No to Yes in AplicationPReDefined in Lx Session»»»»»»Setttings»»»»»GeneralSettings»»»»YES and i also putted an Checkout on the Upstart box there! then i reboot and after put my Lubuntu pasword, i can only see my Lubuntu screen picture and a box for a second that says: " ERROR CDBUS. Error.org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.Failed an...
<guest-eHrGbG> ...Authentication Age
<guest-eHrGbG> 	guest-eHrGbG	nt already exists for the given subject. what can i do know because it only let me acess like guest, it always comback to the login lubuntu mainscreen.
<UrielVigilant> Ok i messed all up. After i changed option No to Yes in AplicationPReDefined in Lx Session»»»»»»Setttings»»»»»GeneralSettings»»»»YES and i also putted an Checkout on the Upstart box there! then i reboot and after put my Lubuntu pasword, i can only see my Lubuntu screen picture and a box for a second that says: " ERROR CDBUS. Error.org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.Failed an...
<UrielVigilant> ...Authentication...
<UrielVigilant> ...agent already exists for the given subject. what can i do know because it only let me acess like guest, it always comback to the login lubuntu mainscreen.
<UrielVigilant> help me iam panic ! After i changed option No to Yes in AplicationPReDefined in Lx Session»»»»»»Setttings»»»»»GeneralSettings»»»»YES and i also putted an Checkout on the Upstart box there! then i reboot and after put my Lubuntu pasword, i can only see my Lubuntu screen picture and a box for a second that says: " ERROR CDBUS. Error.org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.Failed an...
<UrielVigilant> ...Authentication...
<UrielVigilant> ...Agent already exists for the given subject. what can i do know because it only let me acess like guest, it always comback to the login lubuntu mainscreen
<urielvigilant> Ok iam back again with my usernomally. Now the only issue is that i have 2 notications areas and they are twins with same information. How to stay with only one of them ? Check my right under corner part of screen!
<Bob___> I am running Ubuntu 12.04 on a pc but it crashes 10 to 20% of the time.  I have Lubuntu 14/04 on a cd and md5 checked.  When I try to boot as a live cd I get to the language selection window and all seems good but a few seconds later the cd drive stops and nothing more happens.
<holstein> Bob___: sounds like you may have failing hardware.. i would try a live USB
<holstein> you can use plop to boot USB on legacy hardware
<holstein> urielvigilant: try to simply right-click and remove one of the notification areas
<Bob___> unfortunately machine won't boot from usb
<holstein> Bob___: plop lets machines that dont boot usb boot usb
<holstein> http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/download.html
<holstein> you can also take the hard drive to another machine and install lubuntu there
<Bob___> okay... i will check out plop
<holstein> also, you can try the mini iso..
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> this will give you a smaller amount of information to read from the CD drive
<holstein> Bob___: though, none of this addresses why 12.04 "crashes".. and, how all of this behavior could be due to failing ram, or other system components
<urielvigilant> I have a duplicated notification are on the under right corner of my screen. How to stay just with one in Lubuntu 14.04 ? http://tinypic.com/r/2zz2dth/8
<holstein> urielvigilant: please try simply right-clicking on one and removing it from the panel
<urielvigilant> holstein when i do that they booth desappear
<holstein> urielvigilant: ok
<holstein> urielvigilant: you have duplicate "nm-applet" ?
<urielvigilant> you can see in the picture,  two signal from my LTE internet connection.
<urielvigilant> when i past the mouse above it, they are twins
<urielvigilant> exactly the same option, same everythin
<holstein> urielvigilant: i dont have any hardware like to to duplicate the results.. do you have 2 nm-applets running?
<urielvigilant> if i choose " Remove items in the pannel" , then
<holstein> urielvigilant: correct. i understand you have tried removing. no need to try again
<urielvigilant> i think so
<holstein> urielvigilant: dont think
<holstein> urielvigilant: in terminal.. ps aux | grep nm-applet
<urielvigilant> lets try
<urielvigilant> sudo ps aux | grep nm-applet   ?
<urielvigilant> holstein: it give me this   http://paste.ubuntu.com/8384633/
<holstein> urielvigilant: i would reset *all* the config's for my user, and look for a bug for my particular networking device
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> urielvigilant: this is the configs i reference http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2189743
<urielvigilant> lets see
<holstein> urielvigilant: #7... thats where i would start
<urielvigilant> holstein iam tempted to start there from this : I resolved the issue: edit ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/desktop.conf and remove the line 'network_gui/command=nm-applet'  Upon reboot I now have only a single network icon in the indicator applet
<urielvigilant> but here appear nammed like " Notification ARea "
<urielvigilant> and not as network_gui
<urielvigilant> what do you think ?
<holstein> urielvigilant: ymmv.. then, refer to what i stated above.. otherwise, i just test as another user to see if my user config is causing the issue
<holstein> urielvigilant: you state earlier nothing being able to get into the session
<urielvigilant> i cant fimd the path to edit
<urielvigilant> dir
<urielvigilant> crt alt T , then DIr
<urielvigilant> then where is the config ?
<holstein> urielvigilant: they are hidden
<holstein> control h from a file manager should let you browse
<holstein> what would i do? just move most or all of .config out of the way, and relog.. and test..
<urielvigilant> holstein i solved my duplicated networks controls from Notification Area, starting my Lubuntu in LXDE mode.
<urielvigilant> Looks like using my Lubuntu 14.04.1 in LXDE mode, it looks like up to  40% faster or more then in Lubuntu mode.what do you think ?
<urielvigilant> Lubuntu 14.04.1 is faster runing in Lxde mode then in Lubuntu mode ?
<urielvigilant> Lxde is faster then Lubuntu doesnit ?
<urielvigilant> hey, with Lxde mode iam able to see 1080 p YouTube quality with out problems and with Ubuntu i can go far then 480 with out stops or discordenance between sound and image!
<Marcangel_> bonjour a tous
<Marcangel_> je souhaite quelques infos sur lubuntu :-)
<Marcangel_> nobody speak french?
<testdr> Marcangel_: try better: #ubuntu-fr
<testdr> Marcangel_: je ne parle plus de francais
<Marcangel_> nice to meet you _Marcangel :-)
<flotschinski> i've got lubuntu 14.04 installed when a few days ago my screen froze then i shut my laptop down by pressing the shutdown button but now my account wont start
<flotschinski> but the guest acc is starting normally
<flotschinski> anybody got an idea how i can fix this ?
<flotschinski> i have got lubuntu installed
<flotschinski> a few dazs ago my screen froze and now my account wont start
<flotschinski> but the guest account is starting normally
<testdr> flotschinski: use the ubuntu-live-iso to boot your computer and check if all data is available. Maybe you have /home on a separate partition and there are (bad) hardware problems to mount this part.
<flotschinski> yeah i killed mz Laptop after the screen froce and now its not starting anzmore
<flotschinski> i can tap in my password and the the background appear but nothing else happens
<testdr> flotschinski: tap? Did you try the boot of the live-version? Your computer is broken and you need to check whats running and how to fix - but not with the installed version. Use the ubuntu-live-version for this (the one compatible to your installed version)
<rlb_> Salut
<logee> hello guys, one question is lubuntu using dolphin as file manager?
<thykka> hmm
<thykka> scrot isn't outputting a file path with $f
<thykka> $ scrot %Y%m%d-%H%M%S_scrot.png -e "echo $f"
<thykka> returns a blank line
<thykka> any ideas?
<thykka> nvm, i got it working with single quotes
<Gassho> Hooray!
<testdr> thykka: saw it too late - the difference between singl-quotes und double-quotes is the system may interpret the $f in a different way and not sent it to the scrot-program as an start-option
<lubuntu_> Hi
<lubuntu_> I install Lubuntu minimal. I see im missing network indicator
<ianorlin> lubuntu_: did you install nm-applet?
<lubuntu_> No
<lubuntu_> E: Unable to locate package nm-applet
<ianorlin> ah the package is actually called network-manager-gnome
<ianorlin> If you used minimal install you might not have the network manager installed?
<lubuntu_> yes
<ianorlin> do you have access to ethernet?
<lubuntu_> yes
<ianorlin> ah but you don't know how to connect witthout the applet do you
<lubuntu_> No im connected
<lubuntu_> Just installed network manager
<lubuntu_> so
<lubuntu_> No applet in indicator list
<ianorlin> can you go to the menu select run and type in nm-applet will start it but you need to add to autostart
<ianorlin> if you want it to start automatically
<lubuntu_> OK i think it will be easier to instlal full lubuntu
<lubuntu_> I don't have configuration apps
<ianorlin> you don't have to reinstall agian you could just do sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop and that will give you everything
<lubuntu_> ye
<lubuntu_> Hi. What is Ibus for?
<phillw> lubuntu_: it is used mainly for multi language support
<phillw> !ibus | lubuntu_
<ubottu> lubuntu_: IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<lubuntu_> ah
<lubuntu_> So i don't need it
<lubuntu_> Is it safe to uninstall it?
<phillw> lubuntu_: yup, quite safe
<lubuntu_> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<lubuntu_>   ibus lubuntu-desktop unity-control-center unity-control-center-signon
<phillw> lubuntu_: as our devs are from francee / taiwan etc... we have it as default :)
<lubuntu_> Hmm i see it want's to remove other packages with ibus
<phillw> it is safe to remove... they are meta packages and safe to go, unless you want ubuntu software center, of which lubuntu software center is smaller :)
<phillw> lubuntu_:  ^^
<lubuntu_> I like lubuntu software center
<phillw> lubuntu_: allow the meta packages to be removed ... have a read of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MetaPackages
<lubuntu_> yes
<lubuntu_> so lubuntu software center won't work properly?
<phillw> meta package can be safely removed
<phillw> lubuntu_: LSC will work perfectly :)
<lubuntu_> Ah alright
<phillw> lubuntu_: it is simply there for the initial install :)
<lubuntu_> I would like to see hexchat icon fit into lubuntu icon theme :)
<lubuntu_> simple grey
<phillw> lubuntu_: look out for raffael, or email the art team. He's a very good boi and loves to chat to designers / art people.
<phillw> lubuntu_: http://wiki.linuxpadawan.net/rafaellaguna
<phillw> He's also doing our design for that area
<lubuntu_> ok thanks
<phillw> lubuntu_: just be aware, if you are a designer / art work person... He will adopt you :)
<phillw> lubuntu_: do not fear DragonEyes
<flotschinski> how do i reinstall my lubuntu via live-cd without loosing any data ?
<flotschinski> how can repair my lubuntu 14.04 with the lubuntu-live cd ?
<testdr> flotschinski: that depends on what is broken - a first entry may be this link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode?action=show&redirect=BootingIntoRecoveryMode
<flotschinski> my account is broke
<flotschinski> i cant log in my account
<flotschinski> just the walpa
<flotschinski> wallpaper is showing
<Piggybear87> Hello, all. I'm having a problem with my machine and I was wondering if anyone would know what causes this. I'm just going to put a link to my askubuntu post so I don't need to write all of that.
<Piggybear87> http://askubuntu.com/questions/526076/weird-boot-problem
<holstein> flotschinski: i would just remove the config from my user account.. you can rename .config, or move it temporarily and test
<Piggybear87> What would happen when I reboot?
<holstein> Piggybear87: that was not for you
<testdr> Piggybear87: a computer dies and sometimes will not be re-born
<holstein> Piggybear87: for you, i would look at hardware issues.. test ram/hard drive
<flotschinski> and how do i remove my .config ?
<Piggybear87> I didn't see the name, I'm sorry. :P
<holstein> flotschinski: its in your users /home.. its called literally >config
<flotschinski> ok thanks
<holstein> ~/.config
<flotschinski> i'm gonna try it :)
<Piggybear87> Ok, this all started when I installed my video card. I can't remove it though, and still be able to play my games. Is there a work around that I could do or anything?
<holstein> Piggybear87: sure.. a nice actual "Fix" would be, the creators of the video card give you drivers that work
<holstein> Piggybear87: you are booting into windows to play games?
<Piggybear87> That was in my original post but the douche bags at askubuntu changed the whole thing...
<holstein> Piggybear87: you can try the vesa driver, or you can look for a proprietary driver..
<Piggybear87> No.
<holstein> Piggybear87: please be respectful of *everyone* trying to help you
<holstein> ask ubuntu is provided free of charge to you.. if its not meeting your needs, dont use it
<holstein> otherwise, please look into alternative graphics drivers..
<holstein> you should be able to go into the recovery mode and install a driver. or remove an old driver
<Piggybear87> I am using the "official" driver from "additional driver" in the menu, but I have tried all 4 with the same result.
<testdr> Piggybear87: let me guess - sound like a nvidia-graka, but what flavour? An old one?
<holstein> Piggybear87: ok.. those, as they should say in their desciptions, have *no* guarantee.. they are not ubuntu or linux drivers.. they are either cobbled together "revere engineered" or proprietary
<holstein> Piggybear87: are you dual booting and playing games in windows? or tryihng to get 3d support in linux?
<Piggybear87> testdr, yes an older one. holstein, I'm playing Red Eclipse and Minetest.
<Piggybear87> On linux. I don't dual boot.
<holstein> Piggybear87: in what, friend.. im trying to decide if you *need* 3d support in linux.. do you?
<holstein> if now, the vesa driver is an option..
<holstein> if not*
<holstein> Piggybear87: otherewise, you are likely *not* playing any games in linux right now.. is that correct? you have no driver support?
<Piggybear87> I do play. My machine works perfect in recovery.
<holstein> Piggybear87: i would just use it "perfectly" there, then. and in the future, be more "careful" when changing devices like that
<Piggybear87> But I don't like force restarting every time I boot my machine.
<holstein> if you installed a proprietary driver, and *then* changed the device, i would expect issues.. otherwise, you should be able to , reinsatll the driver manually, or look for an xorg.conf that is "breaking "things
<holstein> Piggybear87: ok.. you said "perfectly".. thats not "perfectly" then..
<testdr> Piggybear87: RedEclipse - is there a new 64bit version or still the old 386er from a lot of years ago?
<holstein> i would keep it simple.. i would run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and share errors.. reboot and test
<Piggybear87> I have no clue testdr. I just play.
<flotschinski> holstein i am in the lubuntu live cd menu what should i do now ?
<Ragnar01> hello there =)
<melodie> hi
<holstein> flotschinski: i would remove or rename the config for the user that is not working
<Piggybear87> I run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get update every 3 days.
<holstein> ~/.config
<holstein> Piggybear87: if you would please run it *right* now, share errors and reboot and test
<melodie> Piggybear87 so you run twice the same command, which is not very useful
<holstein> Piggybear87: then, after that, i would purge my nvidia drivers, and reinstall
<melodie> the second should be "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<holstein> Piggybear87: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" please
<melodie> holstein hi :D
<Piggybear87> I just did, no errors, just 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. And I meant upgrade and update.
<testdr> holstein: Piggybear87 still did not say what kind of graka - it could be an old one and he is using new drivers without support for the old one.
<melodie> Piggybear87 "dist-upgrade" !!!
<melodie> Piggybear87 not just "upgrade"
<Piggybear87> I JUST RAN EXACTLY WHAT YOU WROTE!
<holstein> Piggybear87: next in my suggestons above is, purge nvidia driver.. after "dest-upgrade"..
<melodie> so why do you say something else?
<Piggybear87> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<holstein> Piggybear87: gain, please be respectful.. no caps
<holstein> again*
<holstein> melodie: o/
<Ragnar01> if anybody can help me, it would be very much appreciated. i tried to update from 12.xx to trusty tahr and now my installation seems to be messed up. i get some "System program problem" messages after i log in and open box seems to only start partially. mouse cursor and background image are there but no icons. help? please? =)
<melodie> Ragnar01 what method did you use to upgrade?
<holstein> Ragnar01: i like to test the live CD *before* upgrading. but, at that point, i would test the user config.. try logging in tty, and as guest.. or as a new user
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<testdr> Ragnar01: do you have the 14.04.1 live lubuntu version? Check with it - and if the main system is to much "crumbled" it might be better to save your user-data and install a fresh one
<Ragnar01> melodie, the normal updater window, that kept bugging me to update
<Piggybear87> I am using the correct drivers, the proprietary one.
<holstein> Piggybear87: please purge *whatever* drivers.. and reboot, and reinstall
<Piggybear87> I don't know how to do that.
<melodie> Ragnar01 interesting! This sayd, I think other people here want to help you so follow their instructions and see how it goes?
<holstein> Piggybear87: the "correct" one is *not* the proprietary driver, but the driver that works for you.. they are not guaranteed to work in any way
<melodie> Piggybear87 you do "sudo apt-get remove --purge nivdia"
<Ragnar01> testdr, i will try that out. i was hoping not to reinstall the whole thing
<Piggybear87> I tried all 4 and the one from Nividia.com
<melodie> Piggybear87 and that's it
<holstein> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> Piggybear87: please remove the driver you have installed, purge it, and reinstall the one that the wiki suggests you use for your hardware
<melodie> Ragnar01 <holstein> Ragnar01: i like to test the live CD *before* upgrading. but, at that point, i would test the user config.. try logging in tty, and as guest.. or as a new user
<melodie> Ragnar01 try first what holstein told you
<Ragnar01> melodie, oh, i didnt see that
<Ragnar01> holstein, thx
<testdr> Ragnar01: the problem is - a new install will only take 1-2 hours, depends on what you want to configure and re-install missing packets - but a repair, if you dont know what is broken, will take a lot more time. If you have the space to backup your necessary data (passwords, browser-settings, mail-config, doc-templates, etc.) than a backup is better and a re-install more easy and you are shure to get a clean system.
<testdr> a - dropped out too quick - slow typing
<Piggybear87> I have done that and messed up my entire machine and had to reinstall Lubuntu. I'm not going through that again. -_-
<phillw> testdr: that is why people who have issues do this .... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving :D
<holstein> Piggybear87: cool.. just let the volunteers know when youare ready to cooperate with troubleshooting ideas.. otherwise, try #ubuntu, since this is not related to lubuntu or lxde specifically.. good luck
<Piggybear87> That's all for older versions too. I'm on 14.04.1 not 10.04
<holstein> Piggybear87: that?
<holstein> Piggybear87: the wiki? the wiki page i linked is for *all* nvidia hardware
<Ragnar01> ah! guestaccount seems to be working!
<holstein> Ragnar01: then, the issue is likely just in your users /home/.config
<holstein> ~/.config
<Piggybear87> I am cooperating, I simply telling what I've done and it was wrong.
<holstein> Piggybear87: so, you are purging the driver?
<Piggybear87> I followed that wiki page before and it messed up my machine.
<Ragnar01> holstein, so, how do i determine want is wrong in there? and thank you very much, btw
<testdr> phillw: i know - but most dont read the wiki - why read something? I have around 5-6 different ubuntu-installs on smaller partitions.
<Ragnar01> -a+e
<holstein> Ragnar01: i just rename it, reboot, and test.. then, i put back things *if* i need them
<phillw> testdr: you'd hate me teaching you about LVM :D
<holstein> Ragnar01: otherwise, something with the upgrade likely is the issue.. could have been a PPA version of something from 12.04.. who knows
<testdr> Ragnar01: the problem is - a new install will only take 1-2 hours, depends on what you want to configure and re-install missing packets - but a repair, if you dont know what is broken, will take a lot more time. If you have the space to backup your necessary data (passwords, browser-settings, mail-config, doc-templates, etc.) than a backup is better and a re-install more easy and you are shure to get a clean system.
<testdr> Ragnar01: and first - do a backup of your data you need.
<holstein> Piggybear87: that *is* the "best" documentation we have for the hardware yo u are working with. i to have had issues with hardware that doesnt promise linux support. typically, when geting new nvidia hardware, i'll do a fresh install and try *all* drivers. and then, i'll sometimes reinstall again after i learn how best to support the device
<testdr> phillw: no problem - i dont use lvm - i like to have separate encrypted partitions.
<Ragnar01> holstein, i see. i do understand it was kinda stupid of me not to try the sytem out first
<holstein> Piggybear87: otherwse, purge and reinstall the driver.. look for an xorg.conf that nvidia-config could habe put there
<Ragnar01> again, thank you guys =D
<holstein> Ragnar01: well, im just a "look before you leap" kind of guy.. i dont think its stupid.. its just challenging to promise the upgrades are going to be flawless on all hardware
<phillw> testdr: you can encypt lvm sections :)
<Piggybear87> I just said I have done that. I'm on my 7th "Fresh install", I have tried 5 different drivers (the 4 from "Additional Drivers" and the one from Nvidia's website.
<holstein> Piggybear87: actually, what you said was, you had installed a new card.. and that it was the same installlation
<holstein> Piggybear87: is that the case? or, have you had the fresh install since the "new" graphics card?
<holstein> Piggybear87: the problem is, the device is not promised to work in linux.. there is nothing ubuntu or lubuntu or linux is doing to prevent that nvidia card from performing flawlessly.. but, if its not working with *any* driver, it may not work in linux
<holstein> they never said it would..
<Piggybear87> <Piggybear87> I have done that and messed up my entire machine and had to reinstall Lubuntu. I'm not going through that again. -_-                            <Piggybear87> I tried all 4 and the one from Nividia.com
<holstein> its15:22 < Piggybear87> Ok, this all started when I installed my video card. I can't remove it though, and still be able to play my games. Is there a
<holstein> ^ thats what im referencing
<holstein> thats what i read as, you had an install, and put a new graphics card in.. is that the case?
<holstein> or, you put the card in? and have fresh installed?
<Piggybear87> I have to remove the card to install Lubuntu or the disk won't even start.
<holstein> Piggybear87: if you need 3d support, you may have to get a card that better support the operating system you are using
<holstein> Piggybear87: what disk? a  fresh install? or an older install?
<Piggybear87> 14.04.1
<holstein> the live dist?
<holstein> disk?
<Piggybear87> The install disk.
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Piggybear87> I tried nomodeset, that worked but my 3d games were 2d.
<holstein> Piggybear87: i would get the live CD running on the hardware, and go from there.. if it wont load, then, i would expect a hard time, at best
<holstein> Piggybear87: you use nomodeset to get the installer to run
<holstein> Piggybear87: you *dont* install with another card, swap card, and expect magic
<Piggybear87> My frind gave me this card and he has similar hardware and the same OS.
<swede_30> hello channel!
<holstein> Piggybear87: cool.. ask your friend how to use it
<Piggybear87> He doesn't know, that's why I'm here.
<holstein> Piggybear87: then, i dont, and you shouldnt believe the friend
<holstein> Piggybear87: otherweise, use nomodeset to run the live environment, and after the install, try the proprietary drivers.. if you havfe triedt hem all, and they dont meet your needs, that may be the case
<Piggybear87> I used his machine, with this card, on Lubuntu 14.04.1, 2 weeks ago.
<holstein> Piggybear87: ok.. the hardware can also be failing..
<melodie> holstein Piggybear87 I don't know what the issue is, but just for your information : it happens once a while that a nvidia gpu does not play nice with a given CPU
<holstein> Piggybear87: nothing lubuntu is doing is preventing that card from working.. i promise you.. we *all* want it to work
<holstein> nvidia doesnt promise the device will work with linux.. in any way..
<holstein> but, if it did work and doesnt, and you have been plugging and re-plugging, it could be failing
<melodie> Piggybear87 holstein : so you should not compare only the Operating System versus the GPU but also against the CPU !
<melodie> what is the issue about anyway?
<Piggybear87> I have to force reboot to get my machine to run, and I have to run in recovery mode every time.
<holstein> Piggybear87: thats a workaround for the issue.. whats the issue about?
<holstein> and, thats about, driver support, or the hardware failing
<Piggybear87> It works fine, so it's not failing. It must be driver support, or OS support.
<holstein> Piggybear87: there is *no* os support at all.. the linux kernel has not proprietary 3d nvidia drivers available to it.. so it *cant* be a problem with the OS support.. its just not there at all
<holstein> Piggybear87: if could be a driver problem, since the driver creators never promised they would work, but, they actually state there could be problems with the drivers
<Piggybear87> It says that it's the proprietary driver in the menu.
<holstein> Piggybear87: it?
<holstein> Piggybear87: anyways, you are getting a kernel panic
<holstein> Piggybear87: if you want to just simply boot into that recovery mode, do that.. you can edit grub, and just boot into it each time.
<Piggybear87> I guess I just have to ditch Linux and return to satan. If I can't fix this by monday, I switching back.
<Piggybear87> I'm*
<holstein> in this case, satan = the operating system the device manufacturer promises support for, i suppose?
<flotschinski> renaming the .config didnt work
<flotschinski> what should i try now ?
 * RedDeath is AFK, Entertaining some Hookers —I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n—
 * RedDeath is back from Entertaining some Hookers. I was gone for 1min —I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n—
#lubuntu 2014-09-21
<lubuntu-> Hi do i need gvfs?
<absk007_> how to install QT3 Runtime library? And how big is it?
<BuntuTech> why is it so difficult to change the wllapaer to my own picture
<BuntuTech> wallpaper*
<BuntuTech> why can i not just rt clci kand set to background?
<BuntuTech> click*
<holstein> BuntuTech: you may prefer a "heavier" DE with more options.. lxde is meant to be light, and may have compromises compared to what youa re accustomed to..
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/68742/how-do-i-change-my-wallpaper-in-lubuntu looks like how i would do it
<BuntuTech> its like doing jumping jacks just to change it
<BuntuTech> it would not make the distro heavy by doing rt click set as background
<holstein> BuntuTech: its quite easy here, friend.. what is your precise difficulty?
<BuntuTech> i will read your link
<holstein> BuntuTech: i didnt mean to imply that in itself would make it heavy.. but, i right click on the desktop as you state and change my wallpeper
<holstein> wallpaper*
<BuntuTech> i downloaded a linux style desktop background and used gimp to make it into an appropriate lubuntu desktop background then i downloaded it into my lubuntu install in my vm BUT...
<BuntuTech> when i trieed to rt click and make it my desktop...
<BuntuTech> i could not
<BuntuTech> then a long investigation ensued
<holstein> BuntuTech: sure.. there can be a learning curve with *any* new technology.. i simply right click on the my desktop, and use the GUI to navigate to the image i want to use
<BuntuTech> 30 minutes later still no success i became so frustrated i removed the distro from my vm
<BuntuTech> but i did like it
<holstein> BuntuTech: cool.. what are you coming from? windows?
<BuntuTech> it was using about 170mb ram
<holstein> sure.. there are compromises, as i state, to have lower resources.. one must be willing to work with the system to learn to use it, as with *any* operating system
<holstein> BuntuTech: are you coming from a windows environment?
<BuntuTech> i use w8 w7 vista xp ubuntu deepin (puppy live soemtimes-horrible) q4os and of course peppermint linux mint cinnamon fedora
<BuntuTech> and lubuntu until i noticed i had to recreate the wheel to change desktop wallpaper
<holstein> BuntuTech: lubuntu is basically the same as peppermint on this level.. as far as configuration that you mention
<BuntuTech> not so cuz in about 11 seconds it let me do my custom wallpaper
<holstein> BuntuTech: correct.. and its the *same* in lubuntu, friend
<BuntuTech> most ppl are into wallpaper u know
<holstein> BuntuTech: sure.. and its *quite* easy to change it.. *exactly* the same as peppermint, actually
<BuntuTech> i would like to show u my skills i am going to paste my custom wallpaper somewhere  where is a good place for this
<holstein> BuntuTech: any of the offtopic channels
<holstein> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BuntuTech> no i meant i know u use website to paste them
<BuntuTech> ok imgur
<BuntuTech> one moment
<BuntuTech> iwill boot that VM and paste it there
<holstein> BuntuTech: i linked a site you can use above.. share in the offtopic channel, since its not the topic of the channel.. thanks.. #lubuntu-offtopic ,or the channel i referenced above
<BuntuTech> i went to imgur and i put a pic of my custom peppermintdesktop there
<BuntuTech> how to i show it here
<holstein> BuntuTech: im sure imgur has a support page if you dont understand how to use the technology.. but, you simply linke the URL.. i prefer you use the proper channel
<holstein> BuntuTech: peppermint is using lxde as well, and is based on lubuntu.. they switched to xfce windowmanager in the recent version, but, setting the desktop wallpaper is the same
<BuntuTech> nope i just rt clcicked and did it
<holstein> BuntuTech: right
<holstein> BuntuTech: i understand that.. but, there are other issues, friend.. and if you will please right-click on the desktop, as the link outlines, you will see you can do it the same as you do in peppermint
<holstein> BuntuTech: they are the same on this level.. if you are not able to right click on the image, there are other variables at play
<holstein> BuntuTech: i assure you it *is* simple, and very similar to peppermint.. kendall and shane use lubuntu as the base for peppermint.. and they live near me..
<holstein> BuntuTech: if you want peppermint, use peppermint.. if you want help with lubuntu, this is the place.. please right click on the desktop and use the desktop wallpaper GUI
<BuntuTech> how to i find an image i just uploaded to imgur?
<holstein> BuntuTech: the URL changes friend.. you upload, then you grab the URL
<BuntuTech> yikes
<BuntuTech> i have no url for it
<holstein> BuntuTech: its the same as the pastebin
<BuntuTech> i uploaed my image at imgur and now  i cannot find it
<BuntuTech> ima do it again i guess
<BuntuTech> is pastebin better?
<holstein> BuntuTech: "better" is a matter of opinion and use case.. in your use case, pastebin doesnt do images.. only text
<holstein> im only referencing if becuase it works the same
<holstein> BuntuTech: and again, please use the offtopic channel
<BuntuTech> http://imgur.com/5amq5JH
<BuntuTech> check it out my linux custon desktop
<BuntuTech> guess which linux distro it is?
<BuntuTech> i want t oamke one like this for lubutntu
<Gatis> Hi i have application .desktop files in ~/.local/share/applications but why i don't see them in Lubuntu menu?
<Gatis> Ok they were hidden. Problem solved
<Speck> my lubuntu doesn't have wifi anymore
#lubuntu 2015-09-14
<ianorlyn> teward: I think the build got dropped because no one from QA team was testing it
 * tsimonq2 volunteers as tribute
<tsimonq2> Wait a couple months when I can afford a raspberry pi(on my list of things to do for a long time) and I will do it
<CooloutAC> hey all,  ureadahead process floods the log with ignoring relative path messages
<CooloutAC> should I just disable it?
<CooloutAC> ubuntu 15.04 uses systemd right?
<ianorlyn> CooloutAC: yes
<CooloutAC> so wondering if I even need ureadahead?
<ianorlyn> CooloutAC: if you have ssd probably not
<ianorlyn> also which log
<CooloutAC> I don't have ssd
<CooloutAC> but whats up with all the ignoring relative path messages does tha tmean something not working right with ureadahead?
<ianorlyn> ah then yes then you might need it and that is why you asked for loading
<CooloutAC> doesn't seem to be working right
<CooloutAC> anyway i disabled it,  don't even notice a diff in boot times
<ianorlyn> the constant logging spamming might actaully hurt
<CooloutAC> what do you mean?
<CooloutAC> so you are saying that is just informational, not an error?
<CooloutAC> i disabled ureadahead and can't tell if its taking longer to boot or not,  don't think any diff
<CooloutAC> ianorlyn: basially my whole syslog is ignored relative path
<CooloutAC> was annoying, thought ureadhead had a problem,  disabled it I can't notice any diff
<ianorlyn> CooloutAC: I am saying that writing to the log ureadhead failed might hurt io perfromance with a spinning disk to flush the cache and make io perfomrance worth
<ianorlyn> this log spam might be a bug
<ianorlyn> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<CooloutAC> oh you are saying the writing to the log might slow boot time...to be honest i can't tell any diff with ureadahead on or off
<ianorlyn> CooloutAC: not boot time but while running
<CooloutAC> i didn't think it was even needed anymore with system d
<CooloutAC> what do you mean while running?
<CooloutAC> i thought ureadahead was just for boot?  its for other things too?
<CooloutAC> I thought thats what prefetch was for or w/e its called
<CooloutAC> I'll ahve to do more research on it
<ianorlyn> no I was saying logspam might hurt performance
<CooloutAC> lol
<CooloutAC> nah not noticeable,  plus ureadhead messages are only on boot
<CooloutAC> i disabled it though,  i think its garbage program and not even needed with systemd
<CooloutAC> ianorlyn: this is my exact issue  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ureadahead/+bug/1429098/comments/17
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1429098 in ureadahead (Ubuntu) "systemd[1]: ureadahead.service fails on vanilla kernels, needs Ubuntu kernel patch" [Medium,Triaged]
<CooloutAC> the post by dino99
<CooloutAC> I will add my name to the list I guess and repost his message
<ianorlyn> CooloutAC: IF you have a launchapd account you can mark as affecting you too
<CooloutAC> ok
<ianorlyn> don't repost the message that ends up spamming people
<CooloutAC> what?
<CooloutAC> I'll copy and paste it then I don't know what you mean
<ianorlyn> copy and pasting messages in comments sends emial to bug squad
<CooloutAC> well good then
<CooloutAC> so what should I do  "hello,  my manme is cooloutac i have the same exact problem as dino99 in post #17"   is that better?
<CooloutAC> lol
<CooloutAC> I'll do that then
<CooloutAC> ok I made my comment
<CooloutAC> he wrote that on 4-20 hehe
<CooloutAC> i send him a message on irc too
<CooloutAC> ianorlyn: i had to disable it on my trisquel system also
<CooloutAC> ureadahead never works for me to be honest lol
<CooloutAC> I'm starting to think its a myth
<ianorlyn> ah I don't think trisquel mini on a vm
<CooloutAC> ianorlyn: don't think what?
<ianorlyn> works on my hardware
<ianorlyn> I don't think the wifi would work on my tablet and could not get it to boot on my hardware
<ianorlyn> I may have just had a keyboard go down
<CooloutAC> ianorlyn: ya thats why I'm using lubuntu lol
<CooloutAC> no free driver for my intel wirless pro card
<ianorlyn> CooloutAC: I think that needs the firmware but is still freeer than the broadcom in mine
<CooloutAC> I dont' think there is any free driver for intel wirless cards
<CooloutAC> or so I was told, definitely didn't work on mine
<CooloutAC> wireless cards just suck,  they don't live by the same rules
<CooloutAC> i always say the digital realm needs the same laws as the physical realm,  but jesus,  wireless is even less restricted and wild
<CooloutAC> in the wireless world they do w/e they want.
<ianorlyn> yeah I think a pci ethernet adapter I got as a hand me down over ten years ago is more reliable that wifi still today
<ianorlyn> works great with the old tulip module
<CooloutAC> ianorlyn: nice
<TheBootroo|work> on ubuntu 14.04 after recent PPA update, lxqt-panel won't start anymore
<TheBootroo|work> saying "lxqt-panel: symbol lookup error: lxqt-panel: undefined symbol: _ZTIN4LxQt12ConfigDialogE"
<TheBootroo|work> unfortunately, more recent packages are only for 15.0x
<TheBootroo|work> any idea to get my panel back ?
<TheBootroo|work> desktop without panel is kinda useless
<lifelessi> i have got a problem to install steam on lubuntu 15.04 . is this the right place to ask for help?
<leszek> yes
<lifelessi> my terminal output is in german... is this a problem?
<leszek> LC_ALL=C command and you should get an english output. Though I also understand german :)
<leszek> lifelessi: but please use a paste service
<leszek> like pastebin.com
<lifelessi>  http://hastebin.com/ovujuzixen.vhdl
<leszek> lifelessi: which lubuntu version ? Do you have ppas enabled for some backported stuff ?
<lifelessi> 15.04 my output of apt-get is http://hastebin.com/bovehojoho
<leszek> are the packages up 2 date ? Did you run apt-get upgrade already ?
<leszek> Is this working ?
<hateball> lifelessi: no need to use packages from valve, you can use distro repos for steam now
<hateball> it only fetches a little launcher script anyhow, the steam client goes in ~/
<hateball> the LC_ALL=C is useful to remember if you ever want to play games made with Unity
<lifelessi> apt-get upgrade worked without problems... used the steam deb cause i was unable to find it in lubuntu store
<hateball> you need to have multiverse enabled for it to show up
<hateball> lifelessi: oh so you've manually installed the deb from valve? and the client doesnt start? or what is the issue
<leszek> hateball: see the pastebin links
<leszek> some packages seem to be installed that conflict with the ones in the repo
<leszek> lifelessi: can you please execute: LC_ALL=C apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 -o "Debug::pkgProblemResolver=1" and paste its output on a pastebin
<lifelessi> already tryed to dpkg --add-architecture i386 .... if i start steam it wants to install a libary it cant so after seam update it crash cause the libGL.so.1 is missing
<lifelessi> mom
<leszek> lifelessi: architecture i386 is added already as otherwise it would not show you that it tires to install those i386 packages. So thats ok
<lifelessi> looks like it take some time XD
<leszek> it produces a very detailed output and should show where the conflict is actually
<lifelessi> to much to copy and an "> log" doesnt write the debug info in the file :/
<leszek> lifelessi: either you raise the scrollback lines in lxterminals settings or you use "command" 2>&1 > log as I think it might use the error output and not the normal output so 2>&1 pipes the error output to the normal output so that > should get it aswell
<lifelessi> LC_ALL=C apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 -o "Debug::pkgProblemResolver=1" 2>%1 > log       doesnt work :/ and i think my clipboard is to small XD
<leszek> oO
<leszek> not %1 but &1
<lifelessi> got it with "2>"   http://hastebin.com/japohibale
<leszek> lifelessi: irgendwie ist dein libudev kaputt
<leszek> libudev1 is different in i386 and amd64 versions
<lifelessi> ok....???
<lifelessi> how can i repair it?
<leszek> can you show me apt-cache policy libudev1:i386 and apt-cache policy libudev1:amd64
<lifelessi> http://hastebin.com/meterawulo
<leszek> lifelessi: there is the problem
<leszek> downgrade the amd64 version with sudo apt-get install libudev1:amd64=219-7ubuntu3
<leszek> and then try installing the libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 package again
<lifelessi> get error http://hastebin.com/zowogugola
<leszek> hmm... whats friendly-recovery ? Can you remove it
<lifelessi> purged it but i think im near to kill my system http://hastebin.com/evipirusur
<lifelessi> XD
<leszek> yeah thats strange
<leszek> somehow you have half mixed newer packages and half mixed older ones
<lifelessi> sounds like i have to do a fresh install :,(
<leszek> lifelessi: the question is how did it come so far
<leszek> did you have any repos activated before and installed from them ?
<lifelessi> jdownloader and dropbox
<leszek> I think you might also had vivid-security activated which provides that newer libudev though it seems like the i386 was not installed from there
<leszek> make sure to have vivid-security activated in synaptic
<leszek> and refresh the package list and try again
<leszek> installing the libgl1-mesa-glx:i386
<lifelessi> my sources.list http://hastebin.com/cuyijomuke there is something with vivid-security
<lifelessi> why doesnt it upgrade the libudev1:i386=219-7ubuntu3 to libudev1:i386=219-7ubuntu6 ???
<leszek> I am not sure
<lifelessi> libudev1:i386=219-7ubuntu6 is in main for 15.04.... and if i download the deb and install it?
<leszek> lifelessi: yes you can do this
<lifelessi> ok that worked^^ why ever he cant find libudev1:i386=219-7ubuntu6 over update... but now the lib i need for steam is installing XD
<lifelessi> and if my pc survive the next reboot im happy...
<leszek> :)
<hateball> famous last words it would appear
<Drunkwizard> Hello, Is there a way to hide menubar in leafpad?
<rytomi> Hello, I am trying to install Lubuntu for the first time and need some help.
<rytomi> I have used mostly Fedora up to this point, but this system only has a graphics driver for Lubuntu and I've heard great things.
<rytomi> Problem is I don't know how to get the driver running prior to install, the Try and Install options both give a blank screen.
<rytomi> Can anyone help?
<vikingredwolf> sorry, are you able to install in graphical mode?
<vikingredwolf> and what's your graphics card?
<vikingredwolf> oh, ok :)
<rytomi> Is anyone here?
<teward> rytomi: yes we're here but you timed out
<teward> [2015-09-14 18:59:56] <vikingredwolf> sorry, are you able to install in graphical mode?
<teward> [2015-09-14 19:00:06] <vikingredwolf> and what's your graphics card?
<rytomi> The system uses a Via VX900 chipset, Chrome9 graphics card. When it loads GUI I just get blank screen, but can still access other VTs
<vikingredwolf> oh back! :D
<rytomi> Via provides a GFX driver for Lubuntu 15.04
<rytomi> But I guess I need to get it installed somehow first.
<rytomi> Sorry, didn't realize I timed out.
<vikingredwolf> there's an entry about that precisely: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2263938
<rytomi> Thanks for the link, I'll read through that.
<vikingredwolf> but not sure if helpful
<CooloutAC> rytomi: did you do a disk check on the usb?
<CooloutAC> rytomi: maybe this helps  https://journalxtra.com/linux/ubuntu-fixing-the-blank-screen-on-installation-bug/
<rytomi> Did the check it has no issues.
<rytomi> The thread doesn't really help me because I don't have it installed yet.
<CooloutAC> its not for having it installed
<CooloutAC> its with the live usb
<CooloutAC> rytomi: https://journalxtra.com/linux/ubuntu-fixing-the-blank-screen-on-installation-bug/
<rytomi> Thanks, reading that now.
<cxd13> is there a way to get lubuntu if i only have a 512 mb flash drive and no CD rom?
<cxd13> the iso is almost 700mb
<vikingredwolf> the only choice is using a Ubuntu minimal installer and install then lubuntu-core
<vikingredwolf> cxd13, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ianorlyn> vikingredwolf: I am pretty sure if you have a hard drive you could install lubuntu-desktop
<Unit193> I'd install the task over the metapackage.
<vikingredwolf> right, but I guess he should have one too. he said he hasn't a cd reader. me neither.
<cxd13> vikingredwolf: cool thank you.
<cxd13> ianorlyn: i'm doing this from windows
<vikingredwolf> the alternate install won't help either, it's 690M sized
<ianorlyn> ah I don't expirence making usb from windows
<cxd13> i asked in windows and they said just open the iso, and drag all the contents to the usb stick
<vikingredwolf> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Creating_a_bootable_Ubuntu_USB_flash_drive_from_Windows
<cxd13> thanks
<vikingredwolf> you're welcome
<CooloutAC> cxd13: in windows i use a program called rawrite32.exe
<cxd13> so they let you install actual lubuntu from their iso and not just ubuntu + generic lxde
<CooloutAC> cxd13: https://www.netbsd.org/~martin/rawrite32/
<CooloutAC> use that to burn the iso
<cxd13> CooloutAC: ok thanks will check it out
#lubuntu 2015-09-15
<tsimonq2> .
<Inde> If I compile a qt program in Lubuntu 15.04 - which qt version is used?
<coyote_> Hey all; I'm trying to install lubuntu on a new ssd from a CD. When I boot in I get an error message saying GDBus.Error:org....
<coyote_> the installation promt dosent appear
<wxl> coyote_: you checked the md5?
<coyote_> I didnt
<coyote_> I just pulled this cd out from a year a ago
<coyote_> I did back then
<coyote_> I had used this disk to install on another computer
<wxl> cd could be corrupted
<wxl> might want to check the md5 on the installation media itself
<wxl> and remember one BIT can make a difference, but it might not have made a difference on that other computer based on different hardware
<wxl> and besides, by your logic, if it's good, it should be good. so there's no reason otherwise that it would work on another comptuer but not on this one
<coyote_> but why would the installing prompt not appear?
<wxl> error in grub, perhaps
<coyote_> I checked for defects before trying to install
<coyote_> I will burn another disk I suppose
<wxl> that would be wise
<coyote_> thanks
<wxl> np
<wxl> ooh
<vikingredwolf> O.o
<wxl> wrong channel :/
<vikingredwolf> :|
<suntux> How to change mouse shortcuts in GPicView?
<ianorlyn> suntux: not sure myself but may have to search for it
<suntux> i have google it before ask
<ianorlyn> ah not sure you can but you can install any image viewer from repos if you like another one better
<suntux> am newbie and don't know where programs store their config files
<suntux> where is GPicView stores it's configs?
<suntux> there are no any /etc/gpicview.conf file
<vikingredwolf> I think you can't reassign the keyboard
<ianorlyn> there is a ~/.config/gpicview/gpicview.conf but doesn't have keyboard reasinmnet
<vikingredwolf> that's for storing the preferences only
<ianorlyn> yeah
<vikingredwolf> the feature you're talking about needs to be implemented via GTK properties or in the app itself, like GIMP does
<ianorlyn> yeah which might mean eidting the source and rebuilding it
<vikingredwolf> yes, and adding some libraries to enable it
<suntux> thanks
<vikingredwolf> :)
<suntux> Am not sure, but in crunchbang same(?) image viewer has zoom hotkey at mouse middle button, but in lubuntu it assigned as switch between windows.
<jack-the-ripper> Is there a way to change the color of the font in lubuntu?
<ianorlyn> jack-the-ripper: the color of the font in which program globally?
<ianorlyn> you can for panel and lxterminal at least
<jack-the-ripper> The color of the font for the system, the font used for the folders and other items.
<vikingredwolf> the rest of the fonts depend on the themes
<ianorlyn> folder icons depend on icon theme in customize look and feel
<jack-the-ripper> Alright, shoot.
<vikingredwolf> yes, the icons, font colours, metrics, etc. depend on themes
<ianorlyn> there are a bunch of gnome colors icons for different colored folders
<jack-the-ripper> But that would be under icon themes correct?
<vikingredwolf> have a look on http://gnome-look.org
<vikingredwolf> there're hundreds of GTK3 themes available with different colour combinations, icons, etc.
<jack-the-ripper> Alright, thanks
<vikingredwolf> you're welcome
<suntux> am was mistaken. Image viewer in crunchbang is named "viewnior". I have tried to make it with no result because of mistakes when configure it, but i have find deb package and now installed successfully.
<vikingredwolf> suntux, viewnior can even crop images. it's nice.
<suntux> crunchbang was so good distro. am sad that it was closed. Lubuntu good too, but in slow machines not so fast. I should have read how to tweak it t use on old PCs :(
<vikingredwolf> try with minial installs, lubuntu-core and alternative sets of apps
<vikingredwolf> *minimal
<Jakey2> hi
<Jakey2> does someone know the best way to install guest additions for virtual box on lunbuntu 14.04
<Jakey2> solved
#lubuntu 2015-09-16
<Jakey2> does someone know the best way to install guest additions for virtual box on lunbuntu 14.04.04
<Jakey2> ?
<Unit193> virtualbox-guest-dkms?
<Jakey2> Unit193, didnt work
<Jakey2> whatever i do the screen stays the same
<Jakey2> size
<holstein> Jakey2: you mean, you are trying to adjust the screen in a guest?
<Jakey2> yes i fixed it now
<Jakey2> i needed to run
<Jakey2> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-core
<holstein> in the guest?
<Jakey2> yes
<Jakey2> http://askubuntu.com/questions/98416/error-kernel-headers-not-found-but-they-are-in-place
<Jakey2> ok thanks anyhow
<christo_m> is it possible to get the media keys to work in lubuntu, specifcially the volume and mute keys?
<christo_m> i checked xev and they are in fact registering to the correct XF86Audio keys
<bioterror> christo_m, xbindkeys
<christo_m> bioterror: ok.. then what
<christo_m> i have it installed and created a default xbindkeysrc in home
<bioterror> http://pastebin.com/kxJFCmhV
<bioterror> something like that
<christo_m> bioterror: do i have to restart xserver or something or?
<bioterror> just load the xbindkeys and add that command to your openbox's startup
<christo_m> bioterror: well i put that in .xbindkeysrc
<christo_m> how do i add it to openbox startup?
<bioterror> does the ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart still exist?
<christo_m> bioterror: oh yes its there
<vikingredwolf> christo_m, LXSession configuration tool. with a GUI :)
<vikingredwolf> Preferences > Default applications for LXSession
<christo_m> oh im fine with appending a console command to this file.
<christo_m> im not that much of a pleb
<christo_m> i just dont know what said command is.
<vikingredwolf> :D I'm lazy, so I use it: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-l2wvHOAKmJw/U1E_OSLuuNI/AAAAAAAASXo/mJZ7guQyMAU/s1600/lubuntu-add-nmapplet-startup.png
<christo_m> i actually find it more difficult and cumbersome to drill through GUI menus (
<christo_m> :(*
<vikingredwolf> that's the good thing of Linux, you can do whatever you want :)
<christo_m> bioterror: ?
<bioterror> what?
<christo_m> bioterror: what am i adding to that file
<bioterror> "xbindkeys &" if I recall right
<bioterror> or did it require &
<bioterror> http://www.perfectlyrandom.org/2014/03/30/making-programsscripts-start-automatically-in-lubuntu-13-10/
<bioterror> says it doesnt?
<christo_m> i just ran xbindkeys manually in terminal
<christo_m> and tried the shortcuts.. didnt work
<bioterror> well, then you have different keys for that
<bioterror> just a second
<bioterror> xbindkeys -k
<bioterror> that command tells you the correct information
<christo_m> bioterror: i just hit mute for example.
<christo_m> its exactly like yours , character code 121..
<christo_m> bioterror: lower and raise is the same also..
<wxl> christo_m: you migght want to use xev to be sure that's the character code that key is passing
<christo_m> wxl: ive used xev to check as well
<christo_m> the character codes are correct
<christo_m> bioterror, wxl any ideas?
<bioterror> actually no, becouse that's how I fixed that on few laptops with i3-wm
<christo_m> uhh
<christo_m> ok , gg i guess
<CooloutAC> so how do I get the mixer setting for the sound controls in lubuntu?
<CooloutAC> when i right click and hit sound options,  it just opens up a blank terminal
<ianorlin> CooloutAC, argh that is a bug I reported
<ianorlin> I think you could make a desktop shortcut to open alsamixer
<ianorlin> from the menu
<CooloutAC> does lubuntu use puluseaudio?
<ianorlin> or use a drop down terminal with alsamixer
<ianorlin> not out of the box
<ianorlin> you can install it if you want
<CooloutAC> ok
<ianorlin> or stuff might pull it in
<CooloutAC> i kind of like it only cause it lets me change volume for diff running apps
<ianorlin> if you install pavucontrol it will use that as mixer from applet
<CooloutAC> ok
<ianorlin> on the oldest of the old machines it can cause more overhead I have heard
<CooloutAC> well I think fedora lxde had it installed by default it was ok
<CooloutAC> i also wanted options cause usually you can make volume go past 100% and make it louder
<CooloutAC> but so far it hasn't been a huge issue
<CooloutAC> i'll wait till if i absolutely must have it
<CooloutAC> where can i go and post about your bug?
<ianorlin> CooloutAC, or watching videos from tech confrences on youtube where the sounds is so quiet it is hard hear what they are saying
<CooloutAC> ianorlin: yes exactly
<ianorlin> bug 1434774
<ubottu> bug 1434774 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "lxpanel volume applet settings opens empty terminal window" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1434774
<CooloutAC> those are two reasons i wanted it,  one is to control volume of diff apps running at same time,   the other is to make volume go pats 100% louder
<CooloutAC> ok posted
<fennesz> Hello everyone ! I recently installed lubuntu 14.04 and have video - firefox tearing with its 8400m gt graphics card
<fennesz> can anyone help me ? I have tried compton , several nvidia drivers , x.org drivers , triple buffer enabled , but nothing really works
<wxl> fennesz: nice nick. :) have you updated all your packages?
<fennesz> wxl yes I did
<fennesz> ty
<wxl> fennesz: only in firefox?
<fennesz> it is most seen in firefox
<fennesz> chromium runs better
<wxl> fennesz: so you DO see in in chromium?
<fennesz> the video quality on hd movies is also a bit off..
<wxl> fennesz: in any other software?
<fennesz> desktop tears when I drag windows too
<wxl> ok so it's universal
<wxl> that being said, i don't have the same hardware
<wxl> so i'm not going to be of much help
<wxl> i doubt that any other desktop environment would help
<fennesz> hmmm
<wxl> you can try regular ubuntu and see if it behaves better
<fennesz> yes I could . the laptop is a bit old though and I think it will not work
<fennesz> I will give it a try though
<fennesz> does mint run faster then ubuntu maybe?
<wxl> well even if it runs slow, if you can confirm the graphics are good then it's definitely a problem with the desktop environment
<wxl> mint essentially is ubuntu with some tweaks :/
<fennesz> correct
<wxl> my guess is, though, that you'll have the problems regardless
<fennesz> ok I will try that and post back
<wxl> which will point you back at the graphics drivers
<CooloutAC> welcome to linux
<wxl> in which case, i would actually go to to #ubuntu and ask if they can be of any assistance
<fennesz> is there any benchmarks I can try ?
<CooloutAC> i have to use compiz in gnome,  and on kde it has the option to force repaint in the settings
<fennesz> to find out if I get the correct results?
<wxl> fennesz: not that i'm aware of off hand
<fennesz> I have read about kde , but right now I am on lubuntu...
<CooloutAC> i've tried various hacks on lxde,  but they never worked for me
<fennesz> I see
<wxl> you have the same graphics card, CooloutAC ?
<CooloutAC> you can turn off mouse scrolling in the browser
<CooloutAC> and download videos and watch them in vlc
<fennesz> CooloutAC: what graphics card do you have?
<CooloutAC> i mean smooth scrolling
<CooloutAC> on my desktoip i have an nvidia,  on laptop some intel thing
<fennesz> what video output should I use in vlc?
<CooloutAC> i use default
<fennesz> what nvidia card do you have and what drivers are there installed?
<CooloutAC> i don't run lxde on the nvidia comp
<fennesz> ok
<CooloutAC> i use default drivers for the integrated intel w/e it is
<CooloutAC> what gpu do you have?
<fennesz> you don't use nvdia at all?
<fennesz> 8400m gt
<fennesz> no integrated intel
<CooloutAC> go to the additional drivers menu see if anything is there for your gpu you can try
<fennesz> yes I have tried all of them . except 173 which lubuntu for some reason can't finish install
<CooloutAC> oh dam
<fennesz> ye would like to test them too
<wxl> 173?
<fennesz> yes, its an option on additional drivers
<wxl> and what install error is there?
<CooloutAC> so compton didn't help?
<fennesz> cant really recall
<fennesz> I did lots of stuff , I am bit confused right now
<wxl> fennesz: find that out. may be able to help. stick it in a pastebin or something.
<wxl> always keep track of things you're working on!
<wxl> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<fennesz> wxl , yes you re correct
<CooloutAC> so you have prop nvidia drivers installed now?
<CooloutAC> there is a vsync setting in there
<wxl> you should look at that link and follow all the nvidia ones fennesz ↑
<fennesz> Ok will do this
<fennesz> yes I have vsync enabled
<wxl> well apparently this is the specific one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<CooloutAC> what about enable tripple buffering maybe?
<fennesz> did that too , no luck
<fennesz> ok first of all let me try the easiest part  . I will boot with linux mint and give you feedback
<wxl> video cards, especially old ones, can be problematic
<fennesz> Are you guys regular on this channel ? Have to say you re very helpful :)
 * wxl is
<wxl> but there's several others that are quite helpful, too, fennesz
<fennesz> yes i guess ;)
<wxl> also my nick is always here, but i'm not always at the keyboard :)
<fennesz> ok let me boot to mint . I will propably login tomorrow
<wxl> so i discourage you seeking me out specifically
<fennesz> It is a bit late right now....
<wxl> okie dokie
<fennesz> yes ok no problem with that !
<fennesz> thank you very much appreciate it !
<wxl> no problem. take care!
<fennesz> cheers
<CooloutAC> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1278012/comments/12
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1280665 in libsdl1.2 (Ubuntu Trusty) "duplicate for #1278012 libsdl1.2 always uses backingstore which causes tearing in modern X servers" [Medium,Fix released]
#lubuntu 2015-09-17
<Guest61079> is this a good place to ask wifi broadcom related lubuntu 15.04 question.
<Guest68459> hello
<Guest68459> whats the wifi docs page for broadcom i should be using for lubuntu 15.04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Guest68459: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43/ example
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<qzero> hi guys. I have a problem with my lubuntu installed on my notebook Asus N56JN. This notebook have GPU Nvidia geforce 840. I install the Nvidia Driver (proprietary). When i use LXrandr, is possible to swith the video to the HDMI port, to use an externl monitor. Well: after reboot LXDE remember this setting and shut off the main display but the signal to HDMI port is OFF. So, for now, i use an alternative win
<qzero> dow manager. But LXDE NOT working.. please help. thank you
<qzero> up
#lubuntu 2015-09-18
<klubuntu> is LXDE THE MOST lightweight DESKTOP enviroment?
<bioterror> klubuntu, environment yes
<rahulbansal> I installed a package, when I try to execute it, it runs, but when I try to uninstall it, terminal says package not installed. How can I uninstall that package ?
<CooloutAC> how did you install it?
<rahulbansal> I have 2 versions of proxychains 3 and 4 . I installed the 3rd version using the sudo apt-get install and 4 th version, using the zip file
<rahulbansal> I removed the 3rd version, which removed the config file common to both of them
<CooloutAC> ok you lost me sorry i'm noob lol
<CooloutAC> the 4th version most likely you will have to go and delete it everywhere it is
<CooloutAC> you can do a fake install just to see where it puts the stuff
<CooloutAC> then manually delete it
<rahulbansal> I want to avoid it
<CooloutAC> you want to avoid what?
<CooloutAC> manually removing the files?  you have no choice
<CooloutAC> its the same when you do a make install,  since they almost never put an uninstaller in there
<CooloutAC> you have to manually remove the files wherever they go
<rahulbansal> using locate command will help ?
<rahulbansal> to find all the location of the file
<CooloutAC> how did you install it using a zip file i don't understand
<rahulbansal> ./configure
<rahulbansal> make
<rahulbansal> make install
<CooloutAC> right ok so
<CooloutAC> there is no uninstaller for that
<rahulbansal> how to find htat
<CooloutAC> what you can do is the command for a test make install
<CooloutAC> and then look at all the places it puts it
<CooloutAC> i forget command i have to look it up
<rahulbansal> there is a way to make test install ?
<CooloutAC> yes
<rahulbansal> let me check that
<CooloutAC> i'm looking too
<CooloutAC> i think make test?
<CooloutAC> try that
<CooloutAC> instead of make install
<CooloutAC> or make install test
<CooloutAC> still looking
<rahulbansal> it does not work
<rahulbansal> its checkinstall
<CooloutAC> make -n install
<CooloutAC> ^
<CooloutAC> run that,  then look in the terminal at all the places it puts files,  manually go there and delete them
<CooloutAC> you can try a make uninstall first
<CooloutAC> but i doubt the package has it
<CooloutAC> if not you have to do it the other way
<CooloutAC> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/1439950/whats-the-opposite-of-make-install-ie-how-do-you-uninstall-a-library-in-lin
<CooloutAC> rahulbansal: make -n install,  did you try it?
<CooloutAC> thats what i have done in the past
<rahulbansal> k
<rahulbansal> i am trying it
<rahulbansal> it says nothing to be done for install
<CooloutAC> make uninstall,  if that dont' work make -n install
<CooloutAC> what?
<CooloutAC> did you do it in the same directory?
<rahulbansal> yes
<rahulbansal> make: *** No rule to make target 'uninstall'.  Stop.
<CooloutAC> I don't know what to tell you then bud,  that should work
<rahulbansal> getting this error
<CooloutAC> ok so now do make -n install
<CooloutAC> and look at all the steps and directories it puts files and manually go there and delete them
<rahulbansal> make: Nothing to be done for 'install'.
<CooloutAC> i can't help you then
<CooloutAC> maybe delete the folder and unzip and start over
<CooloutAC> and this time instead of doing make install
<CooloutAC> do make -n install
<CooloutAC> do make clean first maybe
<CooloutAC> then make -n install
<CooloutAC> if not do it all over then do make -n install
<CooloutAC> and look at all the steps
<rahulbansal> which folder to delete ?
<CooloutAC> the one you unzipped
<CooloutAC> maybe someone else can help you man sorry
<CooloutAC> that is the folder you should be running the command in
<CooloutAC> the same folder you did make install the first time
<rahulbansal> command works from everywhre
<CooloutAC> wrong
<rahulbansal> what ?
<CooloutAC> you told me you did make install to install it right?
<rahulbansal> yes
<CooloutAC> so go to that folder you typed make install and type make -n install
<rahulbansal> when I do that, i gets the error
<rahulbansal> make: Nothing to be done for 'install'.
<CooloutAC> don't know what to tell you
<CooloutAC> go ask in #ubuntu
<CooloutAC> do make clean in that folder first
<rahulbansal> did that, nobody is replygin
<CooloutAC> or remove the folder and unzip again and do it all over
<rahulbansal> ok
<CooloutAC> just like how you did it the first time,  except instead of doing make install,   do make -n install
<CooloutAC> then look at all the steps it takes on screen and go to the folders it puts files and delete those files
<Smirnov> i'm trying to find a pager with a 2d workspace grid for LXDE. is it possible?
<Smirnov> I was able to manually tweak openbox into giving me a 2d workspace grid, but the lxpanel desktop pager is busted because it only shows everything in the first workspace
<CooloutAC> what is a 2d workspace grid?
<Smirnov> am I completly SOL without switching out lxpanel with something else?
<Smirnov> CooloutAC: it means a rectangular workspace (e.g. 3x3) instead of flat (1x3) , see for example here (except its unity 2d so doesnt apply) http://askubuntu.com/questions/21755/how-to-add-multiple-workspaces-in-unity-2d
<CooloutAC> can't you set it to 3x3?
<CooloutAC> is there a dconf editor or something in lubuntu i'm not on my machine
<CooloutAC> Smirnov: what if you do soemthing like this but make ie 0 3 3 0 https://superuser.com/questions/347528/openbox-make-4-desktops-2x2
<CooloutAC> Smirnov:  http://java.divshot.io/en/Chapter-IV/Part-V:-Layouts.html
<CooloutAC> Brightside is another suggestion i see online instead of setlayout
<CooloutAC> on my name machine i use compiz which would have your option but i don't know if thats practical for you
<CooloutAC> *gnome
<Smirnov> I did use 'setlayout' with 0 3 3 0 and it was fine, the pager is the problem
<Smirnov> yeah I just think I might end up switching to gnome classic
<CooloutAC> oh you mean in the panel?
<CooloutAC> ya thats what i use the compiz on gnome classic on another machine
<CooloutAC> i guess if you got enough memory
<CooloutAC> I use lxde on a machine cause i only got the 1 gb of slow ram
<CooloutAC> Smirnov: does openbox have a pager?
<Smirnov> i have plenty of ram, i just dont like the 3d shit
<Smirnov> openbox just says to use something like rox-pager which seems to require another panel (not lxpanel)
<CooloutAC> hm
<NOOB_> hi.  i am having a problem with my phone generating issues with my laptop when plugged in.  it is generating "couldn't find matching udev device" errors.  i found this. http://blog.mpshouse.com/?p=609 but when i do lsusb my phone is not listed.  please advise
<Smirnov> CooloutAC: well I switched to gnome classic. works lightning fast and does everything I want.
<CooloutAC> nice!
<CooloutAC> ya i love the gnome-classic
<CooloutAC> I use it on trisquel another ubuntu fork
<Smirnov> i dont like all these new whizzbang 3d uis, just kills performance the moment you have more than 4 windows open
<Smirnov> maybe if they figured out how to properly swap graphics memory...
<Smirnov> games have no problem displaying 1000s of objects but people cant write a non-laggy WM displaying 100 windows
<CooloutAC> Smirnov: ya haha
#lubuntu 2015-09-19
<parsnip> hi, i can't find a way to add emacs to the panel launch. it shows up in regular menu, but not launch add menu.
<parsnip> ugh, finally got it, edited the panel from ~/.config/
<ianorlyn> parsnip: if you do that make a copy first
<heretogo> Hello, I burned an SDCard image of Lubuntu Server but my Cubietruck does not boot from the SDCard.
<heretogo> I'm having difficulty troubleshooting the issue.
<heretogo> Has anyone else tried this?
<heretogo> Google seems to suggest I need to get uboot on the Cubie firmware somehow.
#lubuntu 2015-09-20
<CooloutAC> hey how do I disable whoopsie?
<holstein> CooloutAC: http://askubuntu.com/questions/135540/what-is-the-whoopsie-process-and-how-can-i-remove-it
<Cythes> Lubuntu... ... I kinda hope I can update on my Radaxa.
<Cythes> Radxa*
<OS_Connoisseur> Will Lubuntu run on a 1996 computer with a 133 MHz Pentium and 32 MB of RAM?
<vikingredwolf> OS_Connoisseur, I don't think so
<vikingredwolf> you can check here the system requirements: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#System_Requirements
<vikingredwolf> you might need 256 mb RAM
<OS_Connoisseur> I need some lightweight OS that can boot off of a CD and back up files to my NAS from my ancient PC.
<vikingredwolf> the only Linux that I think can run on that system is Tiny Linux, without apps
<OS_Connoisseur> I might try Puppy Linux first, and if that fails to boot, I might use Tiny Core.
<vikingredwolf> I'm sorry :)
<vikingredwolf> but good luck with that computer, if it's not broken it totally deserves a Linux OS inside
<OS_Connoisseur> Yep! :) I stopped using it about 2001 because it just wasn't powerful enough for web browsing. I just started it up today after 14 years, and it works perfectly! I just have some old documents on it that need backing up.
<vikingredwolf> I run Puppy in a very limited and even damaged PC, so you might be lucky with it
<OS_Connoisseur> Damn, this thing is so ancient, it can't even read rewritable cd-roms!
<vikingredwolf> yeah, happened to me with that old machine. you need to waste one
<OS_Connoisseur> Oh, so Windows 95 can access network shares. I guess I can just do that. I'm not getting Linux on this computer easily!
#lubuntu 2016-09-19
<tsimonq2> echoe: lubuntu.me is our website, not lubuntu.net
<tsimonq2> echoe: 16.04 is the current version, please use that
<echoe> I'd just searched for 'lubuntu' in google and went with the first hit, did something happen? also I thought 14.04 was an LTS?
<echoe> but thank you for the information!
<wxl> echoe: you'll notice if you use duckduckgo, that the first hit and the only one that says official is lubuntu.me
<tsimonq2> ^ hehehehe :)
<wxl> echoe: also while 14.04 is an LTS, 16.04 is the most current LTS
<tsimonq2> you typed it before I did, thanks wxl
<echoe> for sure
<MolluskEmpire> Alright friends, I've got a bit of a problem. I'm getting an error on ~$ sudo apt-get update that my PPA's have no Reference file. I've been trying to fix this for a bit and I'm at a loss.
<MolluskEmpire> This is 16.04 LTS
<jnj> Could anyone help me out with a dual monitor set up? I have one connected by vga and the other by hdmi. I'm monitor won't extend to the other screen, instead the hdmi just mirrors the screen. I'm also trying to get the hdmi to be left oriented as well.
<reisei> hi, all! In 14.04 was very comfortable tool for keyboard layout, whis dissapeared in 16.04, how can I install it again? I have two keyboard layout and need to save one as default, so every time I open new window it sets to english.
<leszek> reisei: do you know how it was called ?
<reisei> leszek: can't remember, it was standart app, like "Keyboard configuration"or something. Now I got "Keyboard and mouse" but there is nothing about layout in there.
<leszek> reisei: could be my tool called lxkeymap. Though it isn't maintained at least by me. But it should be in the repo still
<reisei> leszek: it looks familiar somehow, but I can't setup two layouts with it.
<leszek> It should be possible with it
<Shaitan> anybody that can help me? im new to linux and i deleted my menu by accident and need to get it back
<hateball> Shaitan: which menu? Do you mean your bottom panel?
<hateball> or just the "start menu" on it?
<Shaitan> hateball, yes
<Shaitan> like the windows menu, im new to lubuntu
<hateball> Shaitan: rightclick your panel and choose properties
<hateball> right now I dont have lxde handy... hmmm...
<hateball> but there should be a dialog to add things to the panel
<hateball> like a menu launcher or some such
<Shaitan> yeah thats what im looking for, but there are only options to set or config present panels hateball
<Shaitan> only thing i can do is put in a icon to open the menu, but i cant relaunch the old one
<hateball> Shaitan: afraid I dont have a machine handy atm, and I run kde plasma usually
<hateball> hang around and someone might know tho !
<Shaitan> i tried to recreate the menu. doesnt look like the original one but it works for the moment :/
<TheDcoder> Does lubuntu have make and gcc installed by default?
<hateball> TheDcoder: no
<hateball> TheDcoder: sudo apt install build-essential
<TheDcoder> dang
<n-iCe> wxl: hi
<wxl> n-iCe: what's up?
<n-iCe> has lxqt merged to lubuntu already?
<wxl> n-iCe: no. see the wiki page for information.
<singleuser> JOIN
<singleuser> Hi
<singleuser> hi
<singleuser> JOIN
<singleuser> HELP
<genii> Hm
<dust> ubuntu-drivers-common:i386:
<dust>  Depends: python3-apt but it is not going to be installed
<dust>  Depends: python3-xkit  but it is not installable
<dust>   Conflicts: ubuntu-drivers-common  but 1:0.4.17.2 is to be installed
<wxl> dust: first thing's first. you're not running multi-arch are you? because that's bound to get you in a world of trouble with packages.
<dust> amd64... steam wants 386libs
<wxl> yeah and that's likely the problem
<wxl> might want to consult steam
<dust> why isnt steam in the repo
<wxl> might want to consult steam
<dust> and why do i need to go to steam and add their repo
<wxl> might want to consult steam
<dust> nope its an ubuntu problem
<dust> it should be in the repo
<wxl> steam is the upstream provider
<dust> yep and iirc they said they tested it with ubuntu
<dust> problem is when u ve other repos also added
<wxl> so it sounds like the problem is with your other repos
<tsimonq2> dust: what's the output of sudo apt update | pastebinit ?
<wxl> might try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve?action=show&redirect=Steam
<dust> the problem is that the ubuntu repos arent uptodate
<tsimonq2> so we can see what you have added
<wxl> there is #ubuntu-steam. i'd try there
<dust> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23204866/
<wxl> since #ubuntu-steam focuses on steam on ubuntu, your best bet is to go there
#lubuntu 2016-09-20
<g66k> hello everyone
<g66k> im trying to share the web dir with windows but seems there is an error permission denied i cant edit files from windows
<echoe> is there anything known to cause a bootup error sometimes? like, I am getting a failure to launch linux/x and blank screen/blinking caps lock, but only, like, 20% of the time I boot. I've got an x220t if that helps.
<hateball> echoe: check dmesg and such
<hateball> make sure filesystem is fine, and physical hardware as well
<echoe> dmesg hasn't said anything. it's possible that it's some part of the physical hardware but I don't really know how to check that. filesystem should theoretically also be fine, it's only been installed for a day or so. ... probably a physical hardware thing I think, but how do I check anything with that?
<hateball> echoe: liveboot and run memtest for RAM
<hateball> echoe: or install smartmon-tools and run smartctl to check your HDD
<hateball> (if it is HDD and not SSD
<echoe> 'tis an SSD
<hateball> hmmm
<echoe> the thing is, though, it's basically only on boot and resume from suspend
<hateball> echoe: when the freeze happens, are you able to to switch to a tty and check dmesg?
<hateball> I mean, if it's just X that fails
<hateball> also suspend is a different beast entirely :D
<echoe> I think that everything fails, it looks like a kernel panic but I'll check when it does happen again!
<hateball> echoe: you can trying using this kernel param if it's some SSD related issue "libata.force=noncq"
<hateball> I had this with my samsung drive, it has since been blacklisted in kernel
<hateball> but when that happened, it would at least spit out errors in a tty iirc
<echoe> I've added it just in case :) I don't need the additional speed that it looks like that change removes? ... this thing boots in like 4s anyways
<echoe> thank you so much!
<hateball> echoe: I've had no real world change in speeds anyhow
<echoe> I assume it's just the difference in sata 1 vs sata 2 or something. my drive is also pretty crappy, I bought a patriot torch 60gb like a while back
<hanshenrik> is 16.04 using LXDE or LXQT?
<wxl> hanshenrik: you get around. :) lxde.
<hanshenrik> i guess that somewhere there is a trash.desktop file or something on a standard lxde installation,
<wxl> this is on debian, no?
<hanshenrik> could someone do like `cat trash.desktop | pastebinit` ? i want to see the syntax of that file
<hanshenrik> yes it is
<wxl> so why not shake the tree of the debian folks?
<wxl> it's not really safe to assume that everything is the same with us.
<hanshenrik> .. i did, but no response
<hanshenrik> i guess most debian people aren't really using lxde anyway
<wxl> usually with irc, patience is a virtue
<hanshenrik> true
<hanshenrik> initially i thought it'd be overkill to install a whole new system with a normal lxde just to see how the trash icon was made, now im not so sure x.x
<wxl> there are live cds
<hanshenrik> yup, ill do that ^^ thanks for the warning i guess
<wxl> hanshenrik: not finding anything interesting regarding trash at all and certainly not a desktop file
<wxl> seems to be a folder pointing to trash:///
<hanshenrik> oki, thanks for looking! :)
<wxl> i think pcmanfm must implement it under the hood somehow
#lubuntu 2016-09-21
<vieleFragen> Hallo, ich möchte Lubuntu benutzen aber was mit stört ist dass ich das ich die Fenster nicht halbieren kann wenn ich das Fenster an die Seite schiebe. Woran liegt das? Kann ich das im Nachhinein ändern?
<vieleFragen> Oder dass das Fenster sich automatisch halbiert wenn ich es an die Seite schiebe...
<vieleFragen> Weiss hier jemand was ich meine oder ist keiner da?
<slacko64_30363> hello
<slacko64_30363> I have a laptop with no hard drive.  Can I do a full install of Lubuntu to a USB flash drive and run it completely on there, save sessions etc like how a frugal Puppy Linux install works?
<LuMint> Hi! I want to disable xscreensaver. How do I?
<wxl> slacko64_30363: if the drive is big enough, that's conceptually possible.
<wxl> LuMint: why not uninstall it?
<LuMint> wxl: I want to keep it. It's just that I have a very old videocard now
<LuMint> besides, I want to understand why it runs
<LuMint> because i've exclided it from LXDE autostarts file
<LuMint> *cluded
<wxl> LuMint: what version you running?
<LuMint> wxl: 14 04
<wxl> LuMint: http://askubuntu.com/a/538153
<LuMint> wxl: thanks. I tried a few things from forums but it didn't seem to help.
<LuMint> wxl: i was looking for this lightlocker, without realizing I have a "screensaver" menu under Preferences
<slacko64_30363> Are there any guides on doing a USB install and running completely over that OS?  or perhaps are there any Ubuntu variants (other than puppy linux that I can run from USB 100%)?
<LuMint> you just install it on your flash drive
<Sir_Andrei> Hi
<Sir_Andrei> Im using Lubuntu 16.04.1, u know..., and in network interfaces list it appears an strange interface called wlp7so
<Sir_Andrei> Instead of wlan0
<Sir_Andrei> ¿Anybody know what's that "issue"?
#lubuntu 2016-09-22
<haixd1999> I'm trying to install lubuntu (latest version) to a laptop via live USB. it seems to be hanging (as in not frozen) on a step. any suggestions? is this normal?
<StevenGFX> I get an unable to locate package error when trying install lubuntu-qt-desktop to test. Can anyone help me resolve that?
<wxl> StevenGFX: did you not see the warnings?
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/LXQt
<StevenGFX> im blind! XD
<prashantc13> hola
<Guest60226> hello?
<Guest60226> .
<Guest60226> i cant even work the chat
<Guest60226> kms
<wxl> Guest60226: seems like you just worked it.
<Guest60226> can you help me?
<wxl> depends on what your problem is
<Guest60226> why is your name black now?
<Guest60226> K.
<wxl> i don't use the client you use, so i'm not sure, but my guess is it's because i didn't hilight your nick
<Guest60226> can you help with my linux problems?
<wxl> for example, Guest60226, this line probably ends up colored
<wxl> depends on what your problem is
<wxl> in general, it's probably best to just ask your question
<Guest60226> my computer is slow than when itt had windows.
<Guest60226> cant figure out what's wrong.
<wxl> which computer? which version of what distro and what version of windows? how much ram and hard drive space do you have? what cpu?
<Guest60226> some shitty laptop, idk distro it had windows 7 home prem. has 3.6gb  of ram AMD E-450 Apu with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics 1650.00Mhz and Amd E-450 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics 1320.00Mhz
<wxl> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Guest60226> okay, sorry.
<wxl> sounds like you have the specs to make it work
<Guest60226> it runs soooo slow
<wxl> what linux distribution and version are you using?
<wxl> and how much hard drive space?
<Guest60226> and i cant even play osrs.
<Guest60226> at least 250gb open
<wxl> you know how to use pastebin?
<wxl> better yet, pastebinit?
<Guest60226> ik how to press ctrl v and c
<Guest60226> or c and v, lol.
<wxl> give me the output of `ps aux --sort -rss`
<wxl> for that matter, what's your uptimes like?
<Guest60226> USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND cannapi+  4018 25.3 12.4 1250244 452416 ?      Sl   15:10   6:03 /usr/lib/firefo cannapi+  3682  1.2  3.6 675780 132004 ?       SNl  15:07   0:20 /usr/bin/python root       731 11.2  2.2 330652 81456 tty7     Ssl+ 14:52   4:46 /usr/lib/xorg/X cannapi+  1049  0.4  1.7 693528 63756 ?        Sl   14:52   0:12 pcmanfm --deskt cannapi+  1076  0.1  1.5 675560 549
<Guest60226> that isnt all of it
<wxl> pastebin
<wxl> pastebin
<wxl> pastebin
<TheSchaf> i think he doesnt know what you meant with pastebin :P
<Guest60226> http://pastebin.com/hvX9gf5i
<Guest60226> i do
<wxl> 12% of your memory is being used by firefox alone
<wxl> not to mention 25% of your cpu
<Guest60226> can u plz help?
<wxl> you're running some python thing too?
<Guest60226> no im not?
<wxl> cannapi+  3682  1.2  3.6 675780 132004 ?       SNl  15:07   0:20 /usr/bin/python
<wxl> that's eating 3.6% of your memory
<Guest60226> how do i stop it?
<wxl> well it might be good to figure out what it is first
<wxl> but you can just do kill 3682
<wxl> what does `uptime` output?
<wxl> and what about `free -m`?
<Guest60226>  up 47 min,  1 user,  load average: 0.28, 0.53, 0.65
<wxl> ^^ that right there suggests it's not running very slow
<Guest60226>              total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available Mem:           3552         569        1942          29        1040        2703 Swap:          3688           0        3688
<Guest60226> i get 14-20 fps on osrs
<Guest60226> and my sound doesnt work on this pc
<wxl> might have nothing to do with "slow"
<wxl> might have everything to do with things like what graphics driver you're using and what specifically you're trying to use sound with
<Guest60226> sound with my built in laptop speakers
<wxl> but with load averages under 1.00 and free memory on the order of 2GB, you have enough resources
<wxl> is firefox running slow?
<Guest60226> .25 second delay on tabs closing
<Guest60226> more of a graphic thing than the actual response time
<wxl> soo
<wxl> points to a graphics issue
<wxl> lspci -nnk
<wxl> as for sound, i'd start with running `speaker-test`. if it works, sound works.
<wxl> use -t sine if you'd prefer that to pink noise
<Guest60226> how do i stop the static
<wxl> it'll stop after a while
<wxl> you can also do killall speaker-test
<Guest60226> it is spamming front left in  terminal
<Guest60226> -t sine
<Guest60226> oops lol
<wxl> so your sound works
<Guest60226> still spamming front left
<wxl> did you `killall speaker-test`
<wxl> ?
<Guest60226> no
<Guest60226> i want it to chekck the right
<Guest60226> the killall didnt work
<Guest60226> i had to close terminal
<Guest60226> hey'
<Guest60226> youtube sound works but it doesnt work on my game
<Guest60226> wxl?
<wxl> sorry at work
<Guest60226> it's fine.
<wxl> anyways the defaults for speaker-test kind of sucks
<Guest60226> speakers work
<wxl> if you do `speaker-test -c2 -l1` it will do front left, then front right, then exit
<wxl> ok so now your sound works but it doesn't on this old school rune scape thing?
<Guest60226> but game doesnt make sound and runs at 7- 13 fps
<wxl> i would contact them about the sound
<wxl> obviously your sound DOES work
<Guest60226> contact who?
<wxl> regarding the graphics, pastebin the output of `lspci --nk`
<wxl> whoever develops the game
<Guest60226> lol they use fb and twitter
<Guest60226> i dont have twitter and i have been messaging them for a week
<wxl> yes, but we do not claim to support this game
<Guest60226> ik
<wxl> i have absolutely zero understanding of it
<Guest60226> i know can with work on graphics tho
<Guest60226> http://pastebin.com/FpFqzkSE
<Guest60226> that is the command output
<Guest60226> with the game running
<wxl> oops
<wxl> lspci -nnk
<Guest60226> http://pastebin.com/0PEi25kD
<Guest60226> with game running
<wxl> again what version of lubuntu are you on?
<Guest60226> can u tell me how to check :D
<wxl> lsb_release -a
<Guest60226> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 16.04 LTS Release:	16.04 Codename:	xenial
<wxl> k
<wxl> i don't see the 6320 on the fully supported list https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver#Fully_supported
<Guest60226> how do i fix this?
<TheSchaf> buy a new laptop
<wxl> hahahah yeah :)
<wxl> pastebin up `dmesg | egrep 'drm|radeon'
<Guest60226> i hate linux
<Guest60226> should have kept windows
<Guest60226> at least everything worked :/
<wxl> i thought it was slow as windows was?
<Guest60226> no
<Guest60226> way slower
<Guest60226> like i got 40 fps +
<Guest60226> i just wanted more
<Guest60226> now i have 13 max
<wxl> well for one, you're throwing your hands up in the air
<wxl> rather than continuing to try to figure this out
<wxl> but you're also assuming a little too much, i.e. that some old hardware that no one really uses is going to be well supported by a bunch of volunteers
<Guest60226> dmesg | egrep 'drm|radeon
<wxl> for that matter, i doubt windows 10 works very well
<wxl> `dmesg | egrep 'drm|radeon'
<wxl> oops
<wxl> nix the `
<Guest60226> still nothing
<wxl> oh so no errors then
<wxl> strange
<wxl> then i'd try the proprietary driver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<wxl> that's the one actually made by amd
<Guest60226> i dont understand any of it
<Guest60226> what am i downloading and how do i install it?
<wxl> don't try to understand it
<wxl> just start at the top
<Guest60226> am i just putting in those commands?\
<wxl> you're downloading the proprietary (read: commercial) version of the driver
<wxl> well no
<wxl> you start by reading
<Guest60226> lol dude
<wxl> start with the list "before you get started"
<Guest60226> By default Ubuntu uses the open source Radeon driver for cards manufactured by AMD. However, the proprietary fglrx driver (known as AMD Catalyst or AMD Radeon Software) is made available for those who would like to use it. The instructions on this page advise on how to install and use fglrx.
<Guest60226> made no sense
<wxl> start with the list "before you get started"
<Guest60226> couldnt even complete step 1
<Guest60226> lol
<wxl> yeah if you can't go to a website, that's certainly a problem
<Guest60226> went to it
<Guest60226> then it said if u have linux do manual
<Guest60226> and i tried manual
<wxl> nope
<Guest60226> but there is only n/a for the 3rd option and blank for the last
<wxl> that's because you need to start with 1
<wxl> usually when you do things in order, it's best to start with the first thing and then only move to the next thing after completing the previous thing
<wxl> skipping steps usually doesn't help either
<Guest60226> i went to the website
<Guest60226> it said auto download
<Guest60226> or manual
<Guest60226> the auto said if u have linux do manual
<Guest60226> so i tried manual
<Guest60226> what is wrond with step 1?
<wxl> how many steps are in the manual section?
<Guest60226> 5 including display results
<wxl> and what did you put in for 1?
<Guest60226> APU
<wxl> nope
<wxl> desktop graphics
<wxl> sorry
<wxl> notebook
<Guest60226> not integrated?
<wxl> nope
<Guest60226> what series?
<wxl> i mean feel free to cycle through all the options, but the values of each level are dependent on the values of the previous level
<wxl> hd series i'd imagine considering it's a HD 6320
<wxl> https://pci-ids.ucw.cz/read/PC/1002/9806
<Guest60226> hd 6xxxm series?
<wxl> your guess is as good as mien
<Guest60226> how about auto detect and install?
<wxl> not sure it will work
<wxl> you sure can try
<Guest60226> 8 different downloads after show results
<wxl> whaaat?
#lubuntu 2016-09-23
<fishcooker> how to set all window undecorated for all apps?
<tsimonq2> fishcooker: open Openbox Settings and look in there
<fishcooker> there is no the option tsimonq2, which option actually?
<tsimonq2> fishcooker: oh, I kind of see what you're asking
<tsimonq2> fishcooker: maybe go to #lxde on OFTC?
<fishcooker> yeah i've open the configuration on obconf but i can't the option
<fishcooker> tsimonq2: i  have another issue still about the windows http://imgur.com/a/LT3HV sometimes i got the windows options uncomplete ... is it the lxde issue also?
<tsimonq2> redwolf: what's up with that? ^
<fishcooker> if you look the image i can't get the complete text option like normal
<fishcooker> some character like this http://imgur.com/a/gtgM8
<fishcooker> today i found it on the login screen with missing/uncomplete text option, but i cant get the screenshot
<nagi> hi
<nagi> i am installing lubuntu and there is no sound what is his solution?
<cantoo> pavucontrol :D
<nagi> who to install pavucontrol
<hateball> nagi: sudo apt install pavucontrol
<nagi> hateball ok i am trying
<gastaman__> hi all, I'm using lxle 16.04 and my boot sequence is slow. I used systemd-analyze blame and here is the output: http://pastebin.com/k2cnFqhf How can I stop boot services, and which?
<prashant_13> hello?
<aaa23> How to install NVIDIA GeForce GT 720M with OUT Problem ubuntu 16.04.1 desktop amd64 ?
<aaa23> Please Help Me How to install it ? My Laptop Acer Aspire E1-570G
<Chunkyz> anyone have an idea why in ubuntu 16.04 I can't access my hard drive? it's an ntsf hard drive and it says im not permitted to do the action?
#lubuntu 2016-09-24
<dust> http://lxqt.org/release/2016/09/24/lxqt-011-et-al/
<tsimonq2> dust: the team is aware :)
<tsimonq2> dust: thanks though :)
<dust> im pretty sure it is :)
<dust> juat wonder what it means for lubuntu
<tsimonq2> dust: you want the basics or the in-depth explanation?
<dust> just if we get lxqt in 16.10
<tsimonq2> dust: nope, we have no plans to ship LXQt for 16.10
<dust> k
<LuMint> Hi. How do I configure autostart services in Lubuntu 14 04?
<ruslakall> Hello
<ruslakall> I require some assistance I'm afraid.
<ruslakall> I installed Lubuntu on my old MacBook 1,1 and when it boots up it goes to a black screen with a blinking cursor. Now all the threads I have read have mentioned pushing shift or some other buttons when I see the grub menu. But I don't see anything like that... I've pushed shift at every millisecond during boot but it still ends up with a black screen and blinking cursor
<ruslakall> Did I have to manually install grub before installing Lubuntu?
<ruslakall> I'm going to reinstall macos now so that I can boot back into the installer. The installer wasn't loading without the use of reftit.
<ruslakall> refit
<poopBot> when will swich to lxqt heppend
<poopBot> cuz lxqt 0.11 got relised
<redwolf> net split again :|
<FmX> Hello someone for little help ?
<FmX> just installed lubuntu and cant reseize
<FmX> with gparted my harddisk
#lubuntu 2016-09-25
<kellydays> On September 3rd 1939, the Allies declared war on Germany, leading to the subsequent half a decade long world war. Before Chamberlain died he revealed America and World Jews forced Britain into war against Germany (mentioned in The Forrestal Diaries from 1945.)
<Shawn|4650M> how come chrome and firefox with flashplayer is unstable on even good hardware?
<freelancerbob> hi i have problem with some videos in opera browser
<freelancerbob> it is still loading
<freelancerbob> ...
<freelancerbob> for example http://www.mojevideo.sk/video/28629/ktora_gulocka_bude_prva_v_cieli.html
<freelancerbob> in chrome it works ok
#lubuntu 2017-09-18
<placebo> hi guys
<placebo> can anyone help me with a sound issue?
<placebo> I have a laptop (broken monitor) and just installed the latest version of Lubunu. I have it connected to a tv monitor via HDMI, although it plays sound through the laptop speakers
<placebo> I am having trouble finding how to switch audio to hdmi output
<hateball> placebo: install pavucontrol and use that
<placebo> seems it is already installed and used in the distro
<placebo> it only lists the built in speakers and headphones
<placebo> unsure why i can't get sound through the hdmi, since I am currently using the monitor through hdmi
<tsimonq2> placebo: You should be able to select the output device in pavucontrol
<placebo> thank you, but Built in Audio Stereo is the only device showing
<placebo> thank you for replying to my ignorance
<placebo> I assumed it would be in the OUtput Devices tab, but hadn't seen the Configuration tab
<placebo> end user error. thanks for your input, helped me see what i couldn't.
<hateball> :)
<tsimonq2> :)
<murii> what does the -9 mean in: kill -9 PROCESS_ID ?
<tsimonq2> murii: Not only kill the child but kill it's parents and it's whole family
<tsimonq2> We're talking about processes, of course.
<murii> ye..sure...
<murii> ;)
<murii> so what exactly does it do, tsimonq2 ?
<tsimonq2> murii: That's... what it does.
<murii> ok,thanks :)
<tsimonq2> np :)
<murii> if I want to copy a file from a server to mines I should do: scp /file user@inet:/path ?
<murii> for @inet I use ip addr show to get the info
<tsimonq2> yep
<murii> nohup ./Application </dev/null &>/dev/null & what does the: </dev/null &>/dev/null part do?
<murii> isn't that the part which should have been used for redirecting the output of the application ?
<macaruchi> hi
<macaruchi> There is a way to disable the USB ports using Lubuntu ?
<hateball> yes
<hateball> macaruchi: see https://stackoverflow.com/questions/4702216/controlling-a-usb-power-supply-on-off-with-linux
<macaruchi> thks
<macaruchi> policykit doesnt work for Lubuntu ?
<venzen> anyone aware of a PPA for latest kernel version for older releases? I'm running 16.04 on recent 7th gen AMD hardware. Kernel 4.5 drivers don't work with many devices such as touchpad, wifi and GPU - it would be useful to have an updating kernel repo rahther than manually downloading & installing every new kernel
<wxl> venzen: try #ubuntu, you'll get a wider spread.
<venzen> thanks wxl, true :)
<User4795> Greetings! Just set up Pidgin, but it doesn't make a sound. How do I fix that?
<User4795> It's a recent 17.04 installation, just a few hours old
<wxl> are you sure sounds are working in general, User4795 ?
<User4795> Yes, they do.
<User4795> Welp, seems I fixed it by changing the sound player to aplay -q %s
<wxl> disroot++
<wxl> oops wrong channel :)
#lubuntu 2017-09-19
<venzen> anyone aware of special considerations when installing the HWE kernel in lubuntu as opposed to Ubuntu ?
<HickorySmokedBac> Does Lubuntu come in LTS?
<HickorySmokedBac> I know one verity didn't
<Unit193> Didn't, but does now.  3 year LTS.
<HickorySmokedBac> Unit193: I can't see that a general usage PC would need anything more than *Buntu, since Windows 10 didn't work that well.
<HickorySmokedBac> So yeah
<HickorySmokedBac> Might as well go from 8 to Lubuntu
<HickorySmokedBac> Unit193: 16.04.3 ?
<Unit193> Sure.  And depends, some people stick to Windows for gaming.
<HickorySmokedBac> All I could find was 16.04 ISO though
<HickorySmokedBac> Unit193: I did for this machine.
<HickorySmokedBac> But yeah, all the rest..
<HickorySmokedBac> why?
<HickorySmokedBac> I mean it's not like they are for much other than office stuff
<HickorySmokedBac> anyway
<HickorySmokedBac> Wait I found a more updated  , http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04.3/release/lubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<hateball> Plenty of games to be had on Linux these days, even if not all AAA titles get ported
 * hateball notes 300+ games in his Steam Library
<HickorySmokedBac> hateball: A Celeron dual core with no video card aint gonna do that anyway
<hateball> HickorySmokedBac: Well yeah, no
<HickorySmokedBac> hateball: Of course I'm pretty sure if I put an i5 on it and a 1060 ..
<HickorySmokedBac> I could game better than this AM3..
<HickorySmokedBac> ya know
<HickorySmokedBac> that might be an idea
<HickorySmokedBac> Depending if I can get a better power supply for an ITX
<HickorySmokedBac> and find a video card to go in it
<Unit193> hateball: Just saying what some people tend to stick for.
<hateball> Unit193: Sure :)
<CuriousAboutLubu> Hi
<HickorySmokedBac> Hi
<murii> Do you guys have any sites for ubuntu/lubuntu tutorials?
<murii> I'd like to read some semi-advanced to advanced commands or things related to linux like bash etc
<hateball> murii: learning by doing is usually the method I use
<hateball> I mean... have problem, search solution, solve problem
<hateball> rather than trying to solve problems you dont have :)
<murii> hateball, recently I did not know how to use scp and it wasn't good for me
<murii> I totally get what you mean though
<hateball> for bash there is like a... game.... uhhhh I forget the name
<murii> I did some bash
<murii> but I do not know awk
<murii> is that important?
<hateball> Only if you need to solve a problem using awk
<murii> I don't
<hateball> Maybe I am the wrong guy to reply, but I don't believe in just "knowing" things for the sake of it
<murii> heh
<murii> how can I remove an alias?
<murii> not redefine but remove
<hateball> murii: well how did you set it in the first place?
<murii> alias name='command'
<hateball> likely in ~/.bashrc I guess
<hateball> right, that's only active for that session
<murii> ah
<murii> ok
<hateball> so... just exit the terminal and it'll be gone
<murii> I get it
<murii> ty
<gandulfo> Hello, i have some problems booting lubuntu, any help for spanish version? Thanks
<hateball> !es | gandulfo
<ubottu> gandulfo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<hateball> If you are comfortable with English, feel free to ask here
<gandulfo> Ok, i'll try
<gandulfo> I installed Lubuntu 17.04 desktop amd 64 as an update for a previous xubuntu installation. It runs, but start process is much slower and i have an error message "ninguna tabla de simbolos" (no symbol table?)
<gandulfo> Cannot find info about it in google :(
<hateball> gandulfo: Sounds like a kernel issue
<hateball> gandulfo: Can you reboot and hold the left shift key to get into grub menu. Try picking an older kernel to boot
<hateball> gandulfo: Are you able to boot into the desktop, it is just that it takes a long time?
<hateball> Or are you not able to log in at all?
<hateball> If you are able to boot the system, open a terminal and run "dmesg" and put that on a pastebin so we can see your log
<hateball> !paste | gandulfo
<ubottu> gandulfo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gandulfo> i can login, but it takes a lot of time
<gandulfo> ok hateball, will try
<ArMedic> My laptop has a wireless key on it (F12)...everytime I restart the computer I have to manually press this key to make wifi work again...is there a way to make it so that does it automatically?
#lubuntu 2017-09-20
<mit_> hi all
<mit_> somebody here?
<mit_> i have tried 2 days to figure out how to install skype on lubuntu 16.04 LTS. I need help
<hussein> hi
#lubuntu 2017-09-21
<ArMedic> Anybody around that can help with a question?
<ArMedic> slow boot
<ArMedic> https://hastebin.com/weluzalozu.sql
<ArMedic> 3 mins 2 seconds in (userspace)...way to long for a 'lightweight' distro to boot
<Murii|linux> Do you guys have any tips or tricks on how I can make the fonts smaller and overall the whole guy smaller?
<Murii|linux> I'd aim for something like macos has in terms of scale
<Murii|linux> everything seems too big
<Murii|linux> So far I arranged all the fonts and widget size and all that but maybe you have more ideas.
<Yagurajf> hi
<Yagurajf> help
<Yagurajf> Does Lubuntu 17.10 work with kernel 3.16.48 ?
<wxl> well let's see what the current kernel is
<wxl> !info linux-generic artful
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.11.12 (artful), package size 1 kB, installed size 13 kB
<wxl> so, no
<wxl> not unless you find a ppa somewhere
<wxl> or compile it yourself
<Yagurajf> thanks
<mit_> hi
<mit_> someone here?
<wxl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mit_> i tried to figure out how to install skype on lubuntu 16.04 for 2 days. Still no solution. I need help. How to install working skype?
<wxl> !info skype
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in zesty
<wxl> ^^ as you can see, we (ubuntu) do not provide skype in our repos
<wxl> you would need to get it directly from skype.com
<mit_> wxl: I treid to install from skype.com debian package -> failed
<wxl> mit_: are you running 32 bit or 64 bit?
<Unit193> wxl: 1. It was 'skype-bin'.  2. It was in the partner repos.
<wxl> ah well there ya go
<mit_> wxl: 32 Bit
<Unit193> It's now 64bit only.
<wxl> yep
<Unit193> (And a crappy embedded webpage in a client, basically.  So no loss.)
<mit_> can't find that package because it's 32 bit
<wxl> mit_: long story short, skype does not provide a solution for your installation
<mit_> wxl: :(
<Unit193> Well, there's https://web.skype.com
<wxl> mit_: remember your complaint is with microsoft
<mit_> wxl: it worked on xubuntu
<wxl> mit_: on 64 bit or 32 bit? and when?
<mit_> wxl: on 32 Bit
<wxl> when?
<mit_> wxl: sorry for the line, yesterday. I don't remember which version that was
<wxl> mit_: you mean you installed it yesterday?
<mit_> wxl: I installed it last year, and it was working yesterday. Then I decided to install Lubuntu on my old machine
<wxl> mit_: and there's the problem. since last year, they made the product 64 bit only.
<Unit193> mit_: It'd let you login, but it wouldn't actually send messages.
<Unit193> Nor did it show people online.
<mit_> wxl: yes, I understand. so sad right now.
<wxl> i would advise the following alternatives, in increasing order of recommendation: google hangouts, telegram, wire, matrix
<Unit193> Deleted on 2017-06-30 by Steve Langasek (vorlon: 38418)
<Unit193> Obsolete version, corresponding server interface is EOL; LP: #1701746
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1701746 in skype (Ubuntu) "skype package out of date and unusable" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1701746
<wxl> you're probably better off, mit_. now you can seek open source solutions that will more likely support you into the future
<mit_> wxl: this programs works with web cam?
<mit_> ubottu: thank you for the link
<ubottu> mit_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wxl> i mean for that matter, you can use Signal if all you want is the ability for one-to-one video chat. and you'll be entirely encrypted.
<Unit193> (I'll link https://alternativeto.net/software/skype/ too.)
<mit_> wxl: it's for my Dad, he is living in another country. The old machine is there.
<mit_> Unit193: thanks
<wxl> hey there's a matrix plugin for pidgin now, so you can just use that https://github.com/matrix-org/purple-matrix/
<wxl> signal is currently only on mobile or a chrome extension but they should be releasing an electron app shortly
<mit_> so which one discord or wire? somebody tested it?
<wxl> discord is a gaming app?
<wxl> i'd suggest matrix or signal, personally. they're both open source.
<mit_> wxl: https://alternativeto.net/software/skype/
<wxl> "All-in-one voice and text chat for >>>>> gamers <<<<<<"
<mit_> wxl: sorry
<mit_> wxl:  i need something with webcam to see my family
<wxl> then get signal or matrix
<mit_> wxl: i will google it, thanks
<mit_> wxl: you mean this? https://support.signal.org/hc/en-us/articles/214507138-How-do-I-install-Signal-Desktop-
<wxl> mit_: yep.
<mit_> wxl: so both are extensions. Thank you, have a good night
<wxl> mit_: no
<mit_> wxl: no? :O
<wxl> mit_: signal is CURRENTLY an extension, but they'll have an app available soon.
<wxl> mit_: matrix is not an extension at all. there are various clients for it available, such as riot.
<mit_> wxl: ok, good
<wxl> e.g. https://about.riot.im/
#lubuntu 2017-09-22
<theguydudemanboy> does anyone here know the minimum space requirement for lubuntu to install?
<wxl> depends on how you do it, but should be less than 8g
<theguydudemanboy> cool thanks
<sadkjl> hey guys
<sadkjl> I have messed shit up. i need some help
<hateball> hello
<hateball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sadkjl> ok
<sadkjl> I am on Lubuntu at the moment. I deleted my entire lubuntu partition by mistake. It was an extended partition, which included the swap, home, everything and another linux mint partition. I intended to only delete the linux mint partition using gnome disks. but as i did that, the entire extended partition family just dissolved into free space. The system is still running. Is there a way to stop everything from just crashing to debris?
<sadkjl> I fear the os might not boot up again if i restart
<sadkjl> my heart rate is probably nearing the 200 mark at the moment
<hateball> You shouldnt be able to kill any mounted partitions
<sadkjl> i unmounted it first :P
<hateball> uh...
<sadkjl> but i can still view my home folder with pcman
<hateball> I think there is an mbr restore function in gparted?
<hateball> but I am not sure
<sadkjl> i messed up this time
<sadkjl> how is the system still running
<hateball> Well you probably just killed the partition table, in the MBR
<hateball> so the actual data is still there
<sadkjl> that explains it. how can i fix it
<sadkjl> if theres a way
<hateball> I *think* you can also live-boot and run boot-repair, but uh... I am not sure
<sadkjl> i ll  try to look up some tutorials
<hateball> Yeah sorry I can't really help more, and I need to go :|
<sadkjl> ok thx
<yash_> how do i upgrade lubuntu from 16.04 to 17.04
<theacolyte> In Lubuntu 16.04, how do I change the resolution via a configuration item where rebooting will change said resolution (trying to automate this)
<theacolyte> found it
<theacolyte> lxrandr-autostart.desktop
#lubuntu 2017-09-23
<Alumin> how can I change the width and color of the scrollbars?  Mostly the width I guess, the color would probably be fine if there were just more of it :)
<Alumin> this is for Lubuntu 17.04 if it matters
<Alumin> I did find this, but none of the files to which it refers exist on my system: https://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?t=31638
<yagurajf> hi
<yagurajf> cooler fan at most
<hub_> i need help
<Man_from_Mars> \o hi there
<Man_from_Mars> anyone involved in Lubuntu site maintenance here? there's a wrong link to fix
<tsimonq2> Man_from_Mars: Hey there
<tsimonq2> Man_from_Mars: Which site?
<tsimonq2> lubuntu.me is the official one and the only one we can do something about, lubuntu.net is being squatted by a former team member
<Man_from_Mars> oh, I didn't know that. It's lubuntu.net actually
<tsimonq2> Ah ok
<Man_from_Mars> I wanted to download the alternate install ISO of 17.04 but the link still points to 16.10 and it's a 404
<Man_from_Mars> fine, however. I fixed the link by myself and downloaded the ISO (from cdimage)
<Man_from_Mars> and here comes my question about Lubuntu, if you can give me some tips: would it run fine on a Atom single core CPU?
<tsimonq2> Most likely.
<Man_from_Mars> is this release with non-PAE kernel? should I expect any issue?
<Man_from_Mars> I'd like to revive an old netbook (you'll have guessed by the CPU ;)). I used several tool/apps from LXDE in the past and liked them, so I'd happily rely on Lubuntu or any other LXDE-based distro
<Man_from_Mars> I feel a bit too lazy now to attempt a Debian netinst and choose the LXDE during installation
<hub_> hello? i have a question.
#lubuntu 2017-09-24
<stopspazzing> When installing lubuntu onto a VM, choosing full disc encryption causes an error that wont let you continue
<stopspazzing> seems issue is on 16.10 also
<vinraghav> Yo?
<vinraghav> Anyone here?
<peter_> hello
<maria_> hola, tengo problemas con lubuntu 16.04.3
<maria_> soy nueva en linux y, tras 1 día de instalación, no inicia
<maria_> ¿podría ayudarme alguien, por favor?, gracias
<Ad> Hi
<Ad> I d like bug report version 17 beta
<Ad> When I install Lubuntu on pendrive..full instalation (no live usb)..after..runing is working, but there are some problems witch instalation software from synaptic.
<Ad> For example form Software center..I ve installed torchat, chromium - no problem.
<Ad> But if I want install sth else ..gimp or blender or librecat..not installing.
<Ad> Secont is that please add to lubuntu repository..libreoffice, blender, zygrib, and sthg good app to dvbt tv
<Ad> Is anybody here?
<Ad> where is support lubuntu?
<absk007> how do i install lubuntu without internet for a low power pc. I've downloaded the alternative iso
<invict> I am reviving family's old hardware with lubuntu. They and I are very thankful with the results. TY
<invict> now they can finally print stuff :p
<invict> bye
<stuckbutstrong> i'm confused guys
<stuckbutstrong> installed lubuntu but want to remove the gui and stick to the tty
<stuckbutstrong> tried apt purge lxde but it didn't work: unable to locate package lxde
<stuckbutstrong> please help
#lubuntu 2018-09-17
<lubot> <ctisme> is there any lubuntu apps that support bluetooth ?
<wxl> is this about lxqt or lxde @ctisme?
<lubot> <ctisme> lxqt here
<lubot> <ctisme> how to prove im on lxqt btw wxl
<wxl> you're not sure if you are? which version of lubuntu are you on? `lsb_release -a`
<lubot> <ctisme> oh im on lxqt-session ... :::bash ... $ ps aux | grep lxqt | awk '{print $11}' | grep -v grep ... lxqt-session ... /usr/bin/ssh-agent ... /usr/bin/dbus-launch ... openbox ... pcmanfm-qt ... lxqt-globalkeysd ... lxqt-notificationd ... lxqt-panel ... lxqt-policykit-agent ... lxqt-runner ... lxqt-powermanagement
<wxl> and what about lsb_release?
<lubot> <ctisme> $ lsb_release -a ... No LSB modules are available. ... Distributor ID: Ubuntu ... Description:    Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS ... Release:        16.04 ... Codename:       xenial
<lubot> <ctisme> how to bash syntax highlight on telegram btw
<wxl> @ctisme well that's kind of before lubuntu really started supporting lxqt. in fact, we haven't even released a version with lxqt. that said, bluetooth is really dependent on the kernel, so you've got that covered. beyond that, you need apps to help with setting things up. the standard utilties will work. we haven't necessarily come up with a good qt-specific solution yet.
<lubot> <ctisme> noted, for your information ... [253347.385909] usb 3-7: Product: BCM43142A0 ... [253347.385911] usb 3-7: Manufacturer: Broadcom Corp ... [253347.385912] usb 3-7: SerialNumber: 342387E8C4BA ... [253347.494491] Bluetooth: hci0: BCM: chip id 70 ... [253347.510404] Bluetooth: hci0: BCM43142A ... [253347.510410] Bluetooth: hci0: BCM (001.0
<lubot> 01.011) build 0000 ... [253347.510427] bluetooth hci0: Direct firmware load for brcm/BCM.hcd failed with error -2 ... [253347.510429] Bluetooth: hci0: BCM: Patch brcm/BCM.hcd not found ... [253349.516155] Bluetooth: hci0 command 0x1003 tx timeout
<lubot> <ctisme> it looks like BT v4.0 ... https://www.broadcom.com/products/wireless/wireless-lan-bluetooth/bcm43142
<wxl> @ctisme broadcom is always a problem. might want to head over to #ubuntu and get more eyes on the probelm as this should not be lubuntu specific especially when you have errors from the kernel
<lubot> <ctisme> noted
<lubot> <ctisme> is #ubuntu on telegram channel too?
<wxl> not that i'm aware of
<wxl> but you could easily get there with matrix
<wxl>  /la
<wxl> oops
<lubot> <ctisme> @wxl [<wxl> but you could easily get there with matrix], is this what you mean https://github.com/matrix-org/matrix.to
<wxl> @ctisme i mean you can use that. basically you use some matrix app to join #freenode_#ubuntu:matrix.org
<wxl> using matrix.to it would be https://matrix.to/#/#freenode_#ubuntu:matrix.org … but you still need to have a matrix app installed
<nurupo> the alternate download is 715MiB, my CD-R disk's capacity is 702MiB so K3b can't burn it as it doesn't fit... is this some kind of a joke?
<nurupo> that's lubuntu-18.04-alternate-i386.iso
<nurupo> need to install that on a 20 year old PC that can only read CDs, no DVD reader
<nurupo> but the freaking image doesn't fit on CD :\
<nurupo> hm, looks like ubuntu also has 715MiB isos
 * nurupo tries using another blank disk
<wxl> nurupo: net install
<nurupo> that one too is 702.8 MiB
<wxl> heh
<ball> I miss the days when I used to carry a NetBSD install on an 8cm CD
<ball> What was that, 128 MB?
<wxl> CDs have gotten to the point where they're basically unusable for most distros
<wxl> or rather distros have gotten to that point
<wxl> no USB on this thing?
<ball> Does Lubuntu fit on an 8cm DVD-R? :-)
<nurupo> i think it has usb 1 or something
<nurupo> i don't have any usb drives though
<wxl> those are surprisingly cheap
<ball> Some older machines, even if they have USB ports, can't necessarily boot from them.
<ball> (also some newer machines {grumble})
<nurupo> so, you are sugesting ubuntu netinst and then install lxqt-desktop package or something?
<nurupo> does ubuntu even have netinst images?
<wxl> well 18.04 isn't lxqt
<wxl> yup
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/AdvancedMethods
<nurupo> so 18.04 will always use lxde?
<wxl> yup
<nurupo> sounds good
<nurupo> i'm installing that for an elderly person, wouldn't want to surprise them with a DE update :D
<ball> I resemble that remark.
<nurupo> what's the lxde desktop tasksel package?
<wxl> lubuntu-desktop
<wxl> well, that's lubuntu at least
<nurupo> does `aptitude install ~t^desktop$ ~t^lubuntu-desktop$ ~t^standard$` sound good?
<wxl> don't use aptitude, sorry
<ball> Are "apt" and "aptitude" related?
<wxl> yeah. everything's basically a dpkg frontend
<ball> Is aptitude graphical?
<ball> ...or just a different set of commands?
<wxl> no. it's a TUI (text user interface)
<ball> Ah, something like curses?
<wxl> yep
 * ball is aware of curses.
<wxl> https://wiki.debian.org/Aptitude
<wxl> what about poxes?
<nurupo> that aptitude command was adapted from how i usually install my Debian system. it sounds like just `apt install lubuntu-desktop` would be enough on Ubuntu though
<nurupo> can't really test though, the pc has no internet connection yet, would need to carry the pc and the giant CRT monitor to the router to plug it into ethernet first
<ball> That's why PCs should have 9" b&w CRTs built in. ;-)
<nurupo> the monitor is as heavy if not more than the pc itself
<ball> b&w monitors tended to be lighter than colour ones.
<ball> ...though once you got up to 19" they were still nontrivial to move about.
 * ball suddenly remembers the Wyse 700
<ball> That was a b&w monitor with a colour CRT in it.
<ball> Damn weirdos.
<krytarik> nurupo: https://askubuntu.com/questions/252056/should-i-use-tasksel-tasks-in-apt-or-install-regular-metapackages - might find this useful.
<ball> I should give up and turn in.
<ball> Goodnight everyone.
<remzalp> hi! lximage in default settings has in menu black text ob black background. Error?
<remzalp> * black on black
<lubot> BigDaddyLinux was added by: BigDaddyLinux
<Wafficus> Hi guys, how do I install fonts in Lubuntu?
<Wafficus> I'm trying to install the "Ahem" font for an open source project
<wxl> there's a bunch of font packages but if you have a specific font, you should be able to throw them into ~/.local/share/fonts and then rebuild the font cache with `fc-cache -f -v`
<wxl> `fc-list` will give you a list of installed fonts if you want to be extra sure
<Wafficus> oh wait
<Wafficus> I can just use the package manager right, wxl?
<Wafficus> I should have thought about that ha
<wxl> IF the font is in there
<Wafficus> thanks I'll try that first
<Wafficus> true
<Wafficus> lets see if it is before I have to compile it myself lol
<wxl> Wafficus: our most urgent things are here https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53
<Wafficus> thanks for the right direction, will stay on here. Btw lemme know what beginner type cases you need help on since I'm home from work and have free time
<Wafficus> thanks Wxl :)
<wxl> if you don't mind delving into Qt/C++, you might try the "additional drivers" business
<wxl> moving this to -devel btw
<Wafficus> ok
#lubuntu 2018-09-18
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Wafficus [<Wafficus> Hi guys, how do I install fonts in Lubuntu?], If I have the font, I put them in /usr/local/share/fonts
<lyorian> @HMollerCl @Wafficus you can also search and install them with apt
<ball> hello hateball
<hateball> ;d
<GeekyGirl36> Can I just say how giddy I am to have done this!  (Yes I am a noob, only three days on Lubuntu and with help from a co-worker who nudged me in the direction I needed to go) I now have WiFi!!!  :)
<GeekyGirl36> Okay, it is past my bedtime.  :(  Have a great night all!  :)
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @GeekyGirl36 [<GeekyGirl36> Can I just say how giddy I am to have done this!  (Yes I am a noob …], Awesome!
#lubuntu 2018-09-19
<donofrio> where is the powerpc channel for lubuntu?
<tsimonq2> There isn't one.
<wxl> there's a powerpc channel for ubuntu but it's a ghost town as pretty much no one uses it (except for newer ppc64el for e.g. servers)
<donofrio> yah my install https://photos.app.goo.gl/PqnEfDA38gg45j4c9 I'm sitting at now is http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CjHqWN3Zqb/ -
<wxl> xfce tho :(
<donofrio> yah I figured with 256mb of ram I'd keep the DE light
<donofrio> or is it WM?
<wxl> my general impression is lubuntu is lighter but ymmbv
<donofrio> plus I use xfce4 at work - http://www.tinyurl.com/donofrioworkdesk ;)
<wxl> well you might have better luck at #xubuntu then donofrio :)
<lubot> <ctisme> @wxl [<wxl> using matrix.to it would be https://matrix.to/#/#freenode_#ubuntu:matrix.o …], thanks for the pointer
<wxl> @ctisme np
<lubot> <ctisme> (Sticker, 360x512) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/06W26561/file_4126.png
<donofrio> lol k I'll keep on lurking
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> my general impression is lubuntu is lighter but ymmbv], All the benchmark that I have read point that Lubuntu is lighter than Xubuntu. And after plasma kubuntu is lighter than Xubuntu too
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://youtu.be/dyNVpWyVP-M
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Lubuntu (lxde) 260M ram, Kubuntu 460M y Xubuntu 515M
<GeekyGirl36> Is anybody here that might be able to guide me in the direction of fixing my slight graphics issue?
<wxl> GeekyGirl36: chances are it's not specific to lubuntu so #ubuntu can help, too but give it a go
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Which problem?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Which issue?
<GeekyGirl36> I am running an Intel Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Graphics Controller and it is mostly fine.  Small visual issues.
<GeekyGirl36> It was nothing like my WiFi, which didn't work at all.
<wxl> did you fix your wifi?
<GeekyGirl36> Yes I did!  :)
<wxl> good
<GeekyGirl36> Thank you.
<GeekyGirl36> My co-worker said that the small imperfections I am noticing with LXTerminal was due to the OS running a . . . basic(?) graphics driver.  I think.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> And what are your graphic issues?
<GeekyGirl36> Little things like the "FileEditTabsHelp" on my LXTerminal tabs.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Or imperfections
<GeekyGirl36> FireFox looking off . . . although I need to remove it.  (My system can't handle it.)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Can you show a picture?
<GeekyGirl36> They are really just imperfections.
<GeekyGirl36> I can, if you give me time to figure out how to print screen and then Insert it here . . .
<wxl> you can use share.riseup.net e.g. to post a screenshot and include a link here
<GeekyGirl36> https://share.riseup.net/#h0lCKd2-ak1Re9ULxgiGXQ
<GeekyGirl36> I hope that is it.  lol
<wxl> oooh pink and green
<wxl> we're instant bffs
<GeekyGirl36> Yes I learned how to change the colors in the terminal!  :)
<GeekyGirl36> LOL!
<wxl> anyways where exactly am i to be seeing the isue?
<GeekyGirl36> See the top of the lxterminal where the tabs are?
<GeekyGirl36> "FileEditTabsHelp"
<GeekyGirl36> They look just like ^
<wxl> oh
<wxl> brb
<GeekyGirl36> Okay.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> What about the issue you see in firefox?
<GeekyGirl36> https://share.riseup.net/#QLliUC-FWGM4QdKWlO0O6A
<GeekyGirl36> I haven't used FireFox a whole lot, but it just seems off . . .
<GeekyGirl36> It could be that my system can not handle it.
<wxl> i don't see anything weird about firefox per se
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Firefox looks fine to me
<GeekyGirl36> That is just me then.  I could be over thinking everything.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> The fileedittabshelp could bee an issue
<wxl> wonder if it's some kind of font theme issue
<wxl> do you have a custom theme?
<GeekyGirl36> I just know that it took me several days to get my WiFi up and running with just three lines in the terminal and I might be able to fix the terminal with roughly the same amount of work.
<GeekyGirl36> I do, but it has been the same from the initial install.
<wxl> wait, you do or you don't?
<GeekyGirl36> I did change the font within the terminal.
<GeekyGirl36> But the FileEditTabsHelp has been the same from when I first installed.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> But the theme? Appearance or openbox
<GeekyGirl36> Right click of the mouse on the terminal background and Preferences.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Or lxde preferences
<wxl> i think she's saying it's always been there
<wxl> which suggests a graphics issue to me
<wxl> this is 18.04 right?
<GeekyGirl36> So it should only change the text I enter and what the system prints.
<GeekyGirl36> Yes, 18.04.
<wxl> and here i am on 18.04 and lxterminal looks fine
<wxl> so yeah i'm thinking graphics issues
<lubot> <HMollerCl> It only happens in lxterminal?
<GeekyGirl36> It is the only terminal I am using.
<wxl> does it happen in pcmanfm?
<GeekyGirl36> I installed Terminator, but it was too beefy for little 'O me.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> But other programs with toolbar
<wxl> or leafpad
<GeekyGirl36> Leafpad is fine.
<GeekyGirl36> Pidgin is fine as well.  LOL!
<wxl> pcmanfm?
<GeekyGirl36> AbiWord is all like lxterminal.
<wxl> oh curious
<GeekyGirl36> I don't see pcmanfm.
<wxl> it's the filemanager
<wxl> just run it in the terminal
<GeekyGirl36> Oh.  lol  The file manager looks fine with the GUI.
<wxl> whyyyyyyy
<wxl> so let's get some more info on your video set up
<GeekyGirl36> galculater is all funny as well.
<GeekyGirl36> Is it a "G" thing?  ;-P
<wxl> first, let's install pastebinit (this will help us): `sudo apt update && sudo apt install pastebinit`
<GeekyGirl36> Running . . .
<GeekyGirl36> 0 Upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<GeekyGirl36> pastebinit is at v1.5-2
<wxl> then when you have that done, do this: `lspci -nnk | grep -A 5 VGA`
<wxl> take the resulting url and paste it here
<wxl> weird https://askubuntu.com/questions/1074927/lubuntu-18-04-1-lts-broken-menus
<GeekyGirl36> Okay I did the last terminal command, but I don't have an output of a url . . .
<wxl> oh hahha because i screwed up
<wxl> `lspci -nnk | grep -A 5 VGA | pastebinit`
<GeekyGirl36> I will forgive you this time BFF.  ;)
<GeekyGirl36> LOL!  I see what you did there!  That is why Linux is SO cool!!!
<GeekyGirl36> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/59npdHcZYV/
<wxl> hm i don't think there's proprietary drivers for that
<GeekyGirl36> Hay, that person that post on askubuntu has tabs that look like mine!  lol
<wxl> go run Preferences → Additional Drivers and see if anything comes up
<GeekyGirl36> Since this laptop is SO old, I doubt there would be proprietary drivers.
<wxl> not necessarily true
<wxl> old broadcom wifi chips are a pain, regardless of age
<GeekyGirl36> I think I did that Additional Drivers program after I updated everthing.
<GeekyGirl36> Yep, No additional drivers are available and No proprietary drivers are in use.
<wxl> i suspected as such
<GeekyGirl36> I didn't know about broadcom wifi chips.  Thank you.
<wxl> if you change the font in Preferences → Openbox Configuration Manager → Appearance → Fonts for menu header or menu item does that change anything?
<wxl> i'm trying to understand what this person is saying about the "window border theme." i assume they mean openbox configuration manager
<GeekyGirl36> All fonts are Ubuntu Medium or Regular.
<wxl> i get you. but does changing them make any difference?
<GeekyGirl36> Nope, just changed it and it looks the same.
<wxl> ok let's get crazy
<GeekyGirl36> WooHoo!  I like crazy.
<wxl> `cd ~/.config/openbox && cp rc.xml rc.xml.old && cp /etc/xdg/openbox/rc.xml . && openbox --reconfigure`
<GeekyGirl36> "cp: cannot stat 'rc.xml': No such file or directory.
<wxl> uh that's weird
<wxl> `ls -l ~/.config/openbox/rc.xml` shows what?
<GeekyGirl36> If it helps, the reason why I came to the Lubuntu chat is because I had found a few commands that worked in Ubuntu (YouTuber), but didn't work for me.
<wxl> what were those?
<GeekyGirl36> ls: cannot access '/home/geekygirl36/.config/openbox/rc.xml': No such file or directory.
<GeekyGirl36> "/ home" doesn't work.
<GeekyGirl36> If I want to use the absolute path, I use the "cd Documents/blah/blah/blah"
<wxl> ok that's really weird
<wxl> you do have a ~/.config right?
<GeekyGirl36> That I do!
<wxl> and you do have a ~/.config/openbox, right?
<GeekyGirl36> Yes.
<wxl> and there's nothing in it?
<GeekyGirl36> The GUI tells me so.
<GeekyGirl36> I have "lubuntu-rc.xml" in it as you requested earlier from the terminal.
<wxl> ah ok
<GeekyGirl36> I am guessing you are going to have me change the previous command to include lubuntu-rc.xml.  Yes?
<wxl> wait whaaaaat hold on
<GeekyGirl36> I haven't done anything yet.
<GeekyGirl36> I was just guessing.  lol
<wxl> ok i don't understand why on my machine i have an rc.xml in addition to lubuntu-rc.xml. whatever
<wxl> luckily i have virtual machine laying around
<wxl> and it does indeed update lubuntu-rc.xml
<GeekyGirl36> Well that is funny, a virtual machine laying around.
<wxl> so let's do this, and maybe we'll do it one step at a time to be sure:
<wxl> cd ~/.config/openbox
<GeekyGirl36> No problem, step one.
<wxl> cp lubuntu-rc.xml lubuntu-rc.xml.old
<GeekyGirl36> Done and Done.
<wxl> cp /etc/xdg/openbox/rc.xml lubuntu-rc.xml
<wxl> openbox --reconfigure
<GeekyGirl36> Done and Done.
<wxl> no change?
<GeekyGirl36> There is a change, but not one we were hoping for.
<wxl> probably throttled over your changes
<GeekyGirl36> Now my active windows are blue.
<wxl> fix that with:
<GeekyGirl36> That is fine, I can fix those.
<wxl> mv lubuntu-rc.xml.old lubuntu-rc.xml
<wxl> openbox --reconfigure
<GeekyGirl36> No such file again.
<wxl> uh you are in ~/.config/openbox?
<GeekyGirl36> Meh, it is fine.  I can GUI it or hunt down the terminal stuff later.
<GeekyGirl36> Nope.
<wxl> because the 2nd step i gave was the creation of lubuntu-rc.xml.old from a copy of lubuntu-rc.xml
<wxl> well that's why silly :)
<GeekyGirl36> Yes, I understand now.  lol
<wxl> well i'm stumped
<GeekyGirl36> I have searched all over Google and I only have two options I see.
<wxl> i want two more pieces of information
<GeekyGirl36> Download the driver from FireFox or some terminal commands I haven't tried yet as you were helping me.
<GeekyGirl36> Sure, ask away.  :)
<wxl> cat /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<wxl> dmesg | pastebinit
<wxl> oh one more:
<wxl> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<GeekyGirl36> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/g5398H4DTG/
<wxl> aw jeez your syslog rolled over
<wxl> cat /var/log/syslog.1 | pastebinit
<GeekyGirl36> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/y3S2dZdZ5q/
<GeekyGirl36> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xzgMy9ZqmY/
<GeekyGirl36> Well my BIOS can't even keep the system time for some reason.
<GeekyGirl36> The last one timed out. (syslog.1)
<wxl> what does `ls /var/log/syslog*` yield?
<GeekyGirl36> "/ var/log/syslog"
<wxl> that's it? weiiiiird
<GeekyGirl36> I am starting to think my computer likes me so much that it is trying to be as weird as I am.  :-D
<wxl> i'm not finding any clear errors
<wxl> i think what we should do is create a bug report
<wxl> i'm inclined to call it a problem with openbox, the window manager
<wxl> and to be clear you're saying it started out like this for you right from the beginning, right? what about whwen you were instlaling? did you see it in the livecd?
<GeekyGirl36> That works as it seems to be a GUI thing.
<GeekyGirl36> Yes, it has always been this way with LXTerminal.
<wxl> did you look in the live system?
<GeekyGirl36> I don't remember when I installed, but I also do not remember anything abnormal ether as Lubuntu was my fourth install within 24 hours.
<wxl> do you still have the installation media? maybe you could try booting it up and seeing if you see it there?
<GeekyGirl36> (Trying to find a distro that would work with this machine was a pain!)
<wxl> i bet. lubuntu is usually what ou want :)
<GeekyGirl36> I do have the boot files.
<GeekyGirl36> If this didn't work, I had two more before I started another search.  LOL!  (And I really didn't want puppy . . .)
<wxl> no, you don't
<wxl> my boss loves puppy. i think he's nuts.
<GeekyGirl36> LOL!  I was told Mint and it installed . . . until I couldn't move the cursor for like a minute or three.
<GeekyGirl36> Two distros wouldn't even install and then Lubuntu saved me.  <3
<wxl> every distro has its quirks, issues, and bugs, but puppy is just weird
<GeekyGirl36> I can not say from experience, but puppy just reminds me of the 90's and I rather not go back to dial-up.
<wxl> i miss the sound of a modem, but i'm old
<wxl> (and i like noise, but that's another story)
<krytarik> This appears to be a theme issue between GTK+ 3 (LXTerminal) and 2 (e.g. Pidgin) though.
<GeekyGirl36> Oh the sound is cool now, but back then . . . waiting for the little man to make it to the world . . . it was torture!
<wxl> totally
<GeekyGirl36> Out of the blue krytarik knows the answer!?!
<wxl> the worst was when the rainstorm cut out your connection
<wxl> krytarik: so what do you propose as the ultimate solution.. and why am i struggling to reporudce it?
<GeekyGirl36> (Oh and don't be talking about old wxl; I remember those days still.)
<wxl> GeekyGirl36: ok, WE'RE old then :)
<GeekyGirl36> Oh no the worst was when somebody picked up the phone while you were in the middle of a heavy IM chat debating on the best web browser.
<krytarik> wxl: They appear to be using a different GTK+ theme?..
<GeekyGirl36> LOL!  Yes we seem to be getting wiser by the day wxl.  ;)
<wxl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3ZT-1y4eeY
<wxl> oh so maybe it's gtk itself hmmmm
<GeekyGirl36> gtk?
<wxl> GeekyGirl36: the GUI toolkit
<wxl> afaik changing the "theme" in openbox is equivalent to changing the gtk theme, no, krytarik ?
<GeekyGirl36> I think they left wxl.
<GeekyGirl36> I know I have messed with openbox a couple of times.
<GeekyGirl36> I also changed things within the Customize Look and Feel.
<wxl> but that's all irrelevant really
<wxl> you had the problem from the beginning
<GeekyGirl36> Yes.
<GeekyGirl36> First thing I did when Lubuntu was installed was open the terminal all giddy like.
<wxl> so let's do a bug report
<GeekyGirl36> That sounds good.
<wxl> `ubuntu-bug openbox` and explain everything you did to me. include the pic. also a link to the askubuntu report.
<wxl> you'll need a launchpad account, but that's free and easy
<GeekyGirl36> Sounds good . . .
<GeekyGirl36> I had an account.  :)
<wxl> good
<GeekyGirl36> "LXTerminal, Abi Word, Galculator all have menu tabs that look like "FileEditTabsHelp" and it has been like this from the initial install." Good enough?
<GeekyGirl36> It says "in a few words" . . .
<wxl> yep. just include that picture and a link to the askubuntu thingy
<GeekyGirl36> That should be after when I select "Next" right?
<wxl> and then sometime when you have time, please check it out with the live system and report whether or not you still see the problem in that
<wxl> yep
<wxl> you can always add/edit
<GeekyGirl36> Sweet, I will check out the live system.
<GeekyGirl36> Tomorrow night tho.  lol
<wxl> np
<wxl> i'll go back to working on the next release :)
<wxl> feel free to hang out. we're friendly and you can learn a lot trying to help others
<GeekyGirl36> Ohh, nice!  Have fun.  I will for the limited time I have left before heading to dreamland.  :)
<wxl> if you want to argue about the best web browser (it's w3m-img), #lubuntu-offtopic is nice :)
<GeekyGirl36> LOL!  Sounds fun.
<wxl> yeah i'm almost there myself tbh
<GeekyGirl36> Adulting is so NOT fun.  LOL!
<wxl> hahhaha yeahh work tomorrow bahhh
<GeekyGirl36> Same.
<GeekyGirl36> Have a great night all.  :)
<ubone> does the alternate iso have live cd session?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ubone [<ubone> does the alternate iso have live cd session?], No.
#lubuntu 2018-09-20
<ubone> how to mount a partition to use for write from 1604 live cd
<ubone> or allow writes
<ubone> don't have where to download the new lts
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Have you tried an USB stick?
<ubone> default theme is nice but you should make window.handle.width: 0 in openbox/themerc
<ubone> and touchpad acceleration is too much
<slipttees> Lubuntu 18.10 use Qt for default?
<slipttees> lubuntu 18.04 have pcmanfm 1.2.5... maybe update 1.3.0?
<slipttees> i can update 1.2.5 to 1.3.0?
<Kangarooo> Hello. To have new better comparison of all Ubuntu distros, im asking for crowdsourcing help of everyone working together to share knowledge together in one spreadsheet. At start 7 Ubuntu Flavors Compared: Kubuntu vs. Lubuntu vs. Xubuntu vs. MATE vs. Budgie vs. Studio  http://bit.do/UbuntuCompare Anyone can add more details for each distro
<wxl> Kangarooo: you might try #ubuntu-flavors
<wxl> Kangarooo: also i don't necessarily trust tinyurls. put it on the wiki instead
#lubuntu 2018-09-21
<lubot> CarlosRol was removed by: CarlosRol
#lubuntu 2018-09-22
<ball> My daughter's Lubuntu box seems to have lost its mind: Network Manager is posting bogus nameserver information into /etc/resolv.conf
<ball> Should I set fire to it?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> can it be the DNS Server you are using?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry, I mean DHCP
<ball> lubot: Wouldn't that impact other machines on the same LAN though?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> have you reinstall network manager?
<ball> How do I do that?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in which lubuntu are you?
<ball> 17.10?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> have you tried updating to 18.04?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe that update solve the problem
<ball> I'd probably have to nuke and pave.  Can't upgrade without working DNS
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in the meantime you could: ... To prevent programs from overwriting /etc/resolv.conf you can also write-protect it by setting the immutable file attribute: ... # chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<ball> I made one and gave it 444 and Network Manager still broke it.
#lubuntu 2018-09-23
<vegombrei> hi, ive got an external drive, what partition should i format it to work best with lubuntu? and whats a good disk manager software?
<lubot> <ctisme> any pointer to send desktop notification on lxqt?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @vegombrei [<vegombrei> hi, ive got an external drive, what partition should i format it to …], In Lubuntu 18.04 and before gparted. Ext4 is fine but won't be easy readable by windows. NTFS and fat32 work without problems too
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @ctisme [any pointer to send desktop notification on lxqt?], I'm not sure what you mean. Can you please explain a bit more?
<lubot> <Slider1> Hellooooooooo
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @Slider1 [Hellooooooooo], Hello
<lubot> <innerdev> Hi
<wxl> @ctisme http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/cosmic/en/man1/notify-send.1.html
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @innerdev [Hi], Hi! If everyone wants to chat we can move to the Off Topic group.
<lubot> <ctisme> @wxl [<wxl> @ctisme http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/cosmic/en/man1/notify-send.1.h …], is it lxqt style?
<wxl[m]> @ctisme it's agnostic
#lubuntu 2019-09-16
<_F3B0_> holaaaaaa, tengo una dudaa, ayudaaa!!!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Este canal es en inglés, el español es lubuntu-es
<lubot> <ctisme> i forgot set the unclutter  as autostart program ... afaik  … systemd(1)───sddm(1272)───sddm-helper(1542)───lxqt-session(1578)───unclutter(1621)
<lubot> <ctisme> i want to reset the unclutter config
<fabricio> ola
<Guest12757> ola
<Guest12757> ola
#lubuntu 2019-09-17
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hello how can we help you?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> necesitarás construir tu propio ejército y tener una estrategia para ganar. ¡Prepara tus armas y triunfa en este juego de rol! ¡Larga vida al Rey! … ¡Prepárate para la guerra MMO en Guns of Glory! Este emocionante juego multijugador te permite construir tu propio ejército y formar equipo con amigos de todo el mundo para derrotar a l
<lubot> os enemigos. ¡Toma tus armas, prepara tu estrategia y tu ejército para la batalla, lucha contra el enemigo y mejora tu castillo! … En Guns of Glory, ¡tomarás la iniciativa como comandante de un reino en guerra! Para convertirte en el gobernante y conquistar la Corona
<diogenes_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [necesitarás construir tu propio ejército y tener una estrategia para ganar. ¡Pre …], Wat? 😆
<PlaySolo> Buenas
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [Wat? 😆], A virus in the hotel handy
<Xababa> Bonjour
<Xababa> Hello !
<Xababa> Hello xeon !
<xeon> Xababa: hihi
<Xababa> xeon: haha !
<xeon> whatzup?
<Xababa> working and u ?
<xeon> what r u working on?
<xeon> looking for work
<Xababa> i'm a student actually
<Xababa> i'm working on a computer program
<xeon> which college?
<Xababa> I'm in a french Uni
<lubot> <N0um3n0> could someone help me with this?
<lubot> <N0um3n0> No calamares log
<lubot> <N0um3n0> And sudo calamares -d not work
<lubot> <N0um3n0> It is a problem of a user of the  Spanish group
<lubot> <N0um3n0> it also happens on 18.04
<lubot> <kc2bez> 18.04 would still be the ubiquity installer.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @N0um3n0 it might be a good idea to have them check the USB drive and the iso hash.
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @kc2bez [18.04 would still be the ubiquity installer.], precisely that is what misses me, that it could be a fault in the installer, but they are two different
<lubot> <kc2bez> Since they are different it makes me wonder about the hardware (USB stick or port) or the disk write process.
<lubot> <N0um3n0> I think you're right with the problem, thanks.
<dedekating> hi
<Lutinmalin> hi! any helper around?
<Lutinmalin> for a "lxqt-powermanagement: no battery!" issue
<Lutinmalin> is there a mouse shortcut for closing apps? I keep closing apps and tabs without meaning to
<lubot> lady123T was added by: lady123T
#lubuntu 2019-09-18
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Lutinmalin: you might have a middle mouse button enabled. Are you on a laptop with a trackpad? I ask because I also run into this same issue at times too.
<lubot> <lady123T> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/QbpqZsH.jpg Foto da Siliano Magni
<lubot> <lady123T> Somebody can help to resolve this problem in the photo above.thank you.
<lubot> <lady123T> yes, there is a problem with a system program
<siculo> ciao!!
<siculo> !list
<ubottu> siculo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lubot> <heysoundude> How does one check if one is running 18.04.3?  A terminal command?  Uname -r returns 4.15.0-64-generic  … Shouldn’t that be 5- something?
<lubot> <heysoundude> Or is my machine too old?
<tomreyn> lsb_release -ds
<tomreyn> LSB stands for "Linux Standards Base" (an attempt to create a standard which kind of failed)
<lubot> <heysoundude> Many thanks!  18.04.3 it is...
<tomreyn> an alternative is to just look at /etc/os-release
<lubot> <heysoundude> Lsb is probably what I’ll remember.
<tomreyn> about your kernel version question, 4.15 can be fine. it is the default (general availability, GA) kernel of 18.04 LTS. 18.04.3 installations (but not upgrades) would have introduced a newer kernel version via LTS Enablement (LTSE, previously called Hardeware Enablement, HWE), which you can also choose to switch to.
<tomreyn> LTSE would give you a 5.0 kernel currently.
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Support?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=18.04.x+Ubuntu+Kernel+Support+Schedule.svg
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tomreyn> heysoundude: ^
<tomreyn> Lubuntu 18.04 LTS is supported until april 2021 according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL
<ph88> hey guys, i filed a bug but nobody has looked at it yet. How can i get some attention on my bug report ?
<wxl> patience XD
<wxl> what is it?
<ph88> wxl, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxde-metapackages/+bug/1842346
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1842346 in lxde-metapackages (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu 19.04 live cd wont continue to setup/desktop" [Undecided,New]
<ph88> maybe i put it in the wrong place ?
<wxl> yep
<ph88> what's the right place then ?
<wxl> lxde is <18.10
<wxl> you're dealing with lxqt
<wxl> but this is most likely not a bug
<ph88> what is it ?
<wxl> something else for sure
<wxl> for one, did you check the hashes on the isos?
<ph88> don't remember if i check them then ... but i can check now again
<wxl> that's always step 1
<ph88> what's step 2 ?
<ph88> wxl, hash checks out
<wxl> on both of them?
<ph88> on 19.04 the one that is not booting
<wxl> you said they both fail but ok, we'll just focus on 19.04
<wxl> so you've gone through the entire install process
<ph88> Ubuntu 19.04 and Lubuntu 18.04 both boot fine to the live CD desktop
<wxl> wait hold on
<wxl> so you're saying you can't boot lubuntu 19.04 to live?
<ph88> yes
<wxl> you get a blank screen?
<ph88^> i get to the boot menu when you pop in the Live CD, then when i select "start live desktop" .. it shows some stuff and then hangs
<ph88^> wxl, i got d/c there for a second .. last thing you said that i read was: you get a blank screen?
<wxl> ok when it hangs, can you get a virtual terminal?
<wxl> "hangs" i should say?
<ph88^> what's a virtual terminal ?
<wxl> :)
<wxl> normally you could hit ctrl-alt-some_f_key to get to a terminal
<ph88^> i can't send commands from the host to the client if that's what you mean
<wxl> one of those f keys (usually 7) would be the gui
<ph88^> ah ok ill try those keys ..
<wxl> how would you been sending commands and how would you know it would be receiving them? what vm are we talking about?
<wxl> on virtualbox they use the host key plus the f key
<wxl> if you *CAN* get a terminal, it's likely just some graphics issue. you cuold probably add the nomodeset kernel parameter at boot and everything would work fine
<wxl> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ph88^> ok i will try with nomodeset just a moment
<wxl> if you *CAN'T* get a terminal, well, that's weird.
<wxl> perhaps it's limited resources or something at that point
<ph88^> by the way .. the 19.04 version shows a 18.xx splashscreen ... but i'm positive i put in 19.04
<wxl> you can run the iso through strings and it should tell you the version
<ph88^> i don't have the strings program on my system
<wxl> this is a linux host?????
<ph88^> yes
<ph88^> Linux atomi3 4.4.59+ #24922 SMP PREEMPT Mon Aug 19 12:13:37 CST 2019 x86_64 GNU/Linux synology_apollolake_918+
<wxl> well i don't know anything about synology but that's part of binutils in ubuntu so it's standard
<ph88^> this is what i currently see in the VM  https://imgur.com/a/VPcDRal
<ph88^> so now i could try that ctrl + alt + F something key ??
<wxl> also if the hashes match to 19.04 hashes, you can pretty much guarantee you've got 19.04
<wxl> but yes now you can try at that point
<ph88^> if i press ctrl + alt + F2  i get a login prompt
<wxl> so login
<wxl> or don't actually
<wxl> that answers the question
<wxl> the system boots fine; it's just a graphics issue
<ph88^> well still i would like the graphics to work ... maybe collect some diagnostics and send it to the developers
<ph88^> i don't know the password for the Live CD
<wxl> *nomodeset*
<ph88^> ah i got the password .. just blank
<wxl> it's remarkable that it doesn't just work as ubuntu should be the same core
<ph88^> yes
<ph88^> is this https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues the right place to file a bug report ?
<wxl> no way
<wxl> do not under any circumstances go file anything upstream
<ph88^> ok what can i do then ?
<wxl> first, figure out how to fix it
<wxl> so go try nomodeset
<ph88^> i just booted with nomodeset ..
<ph88^> this image i showed you is with nomodeset turned on  https://imgur.com/a/VPcDRal
<wxl> and it worked or not?
<ph88^> it just hangs there
<wxl> ok so that's not the fix
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> ph88^: Have you been able to run different Linux isos within Synology before this attempt?
<ph88^> i can try again and put a stopwatch next to it ... see if it eventually boots ... but i vaguely remember that last time i waited over 30 minutes
<wxl> there's a bunch of other options in the boot screen for different video-related switches
<wxl> you can try going through all those
<ph88^> lubot, Ubuntu 19.04 and Lubuntu 18.04 both boot fine to the live CD desktop
<ph88^> wxl, what makes you say it's a video problem ?
<wxl> if they fail, then log into the virtual terminal and look through /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors (they're marked with EE) and that ought to give some hints as to what the problem is
<wxl> ph88^: because you have a perfectly booting system that otherwise doesn't show graphics. go log into the virtual terminal and run `top` and see if the CPU is pegging or the memory is exhausted. look at your load averages. if they're close to 0, then you're doing pretty good. barring any problems there, you're not hung
<ph88^> CPU & MEM usage is low
<ph88^> wxl, i don't see a Xorg log file
<ph88^> maybe the log file is not there because i booted with nomodeset .. maybe i should attempt a normal boot again
<ph88^> 19.04 has 18.10 bootscreen
<lubot> <kc2bez> The boot screen doesn't show the version number.
<ph88^> kc2bez, it's the live cd bootscreen
<ph88^> what about that error EDAC pnd2: Failed to register device with error -19  ??
<kc2bez> Here is a link to a video of the live boot on KVM https://share.riseup.net/#i5jqK1EQdPJnCoYjuO2irQ
<kc2bez> The EDAC error is a filesystem error.
<lubot> Tux41 was added by: Tux41
<ph88^> kc2bez, what makes you say it's a filesystem error ??
<lubot> <Tux41> Hey guys, I've posted it in the forum, but someone might help me here, a few questions: … 1) I’m using two languages on my keyboard. How do I change the keyboard to toggle between them? I’ve tried to change it in the setting, and it didn’t seem to change anything. How can I configure left Shift + left Alt to change input? … 2)How do I a
<lubot> dd shortcuts to quicklaunch? Drag and drop didn’t seem to work. … 3) in Ubuntu (and Windows 😜), When you drag a window to the corner of the screen, it opens up on helf of the screen. Can you do it in Lxqt?
<kc2bez> ph88^: i saw a forum post that suggested that but I also found another that indicates it could be a BIOS issue.
<ph88^> kc2bez, do you have links to those pages ?
<kc2bez> let me switch to my laptop. I still have one open.
<ph88^> oki
<ph88^> btw where is the lubot chat coming from ?
<kc2bez> lubot is our bridge to the Telegram channel.
<kc2bez> Here is the post that indicates it may be a BIOS issue: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1168611/issues-with-edac-filesystem-remounts-as-read-only
<ph88^> kc2bez, that error has error code -22   i have  -19
<kc2bez> Yeah, I am not sure what the difference is.
<wxl> ph88^: could you pastebin /var/log/syslog and /var/log/dmesg?
<ph88^> i remember there was a command to do that ... paste to pastebin directly from the terminal
<ph88^> i forgot it though
<wxl> !info pastebinit
<kc2bez> `pastebinit`
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5-2 (bionic), package size 14 kB, installed size 156 kB
<kc2bez> jinx:)
<ph88^> i think i used this one before .. just a moment https://termbin.com/
<wxl> that's a thing too
<wxl> btw edac is memory related. you might want to run a memtest.
#lubuntu 2019-09-19
<chieta> could lubuntu like this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkT2Y42XSVc ?
<chieta> looks like a cosmetic
<chieta> :D
<lubot> <丂のひ尺ᄃ乇> hello guy, just wanted to ask how to update lxde window manager to the latest version. I am using lubuntu 18.04 lts
<lubot> <ctisme> @chieta [<chieta> could lubuntu like this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkT2Y42XSVc ?], is it possible here, what's app ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @chieta [<chieta> could lubuntu like this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkT2Y42XSVc ?], One of the reasons Elementary OS was my default distro for a long time.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @ctisme [is it possible here, what's app ?], most of those apps are written in vala and are not available outside elementary. that being said, It is possible to port them to qt but you will have to do it yourself.
<ph88^> wxl, i have the logfiles now  18.04 syslog http://termbin.com/hn8o dmesg http://termbin.com/bohq  19.04 syslog http://termbin.com/0t2u dmesg https://termbin.com/b5suu
<FireRedZ> hello
<ph88_> how can i report a bug ??
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @Tux41 [Hey guys, I've posted it in the forum, but someone might help me here, a few que …], right click on the panel and option to configure panel, in miniapplications add keyboard status indicator.   … With this you can change between layouts … 2) it should work that way … 3) yes, works un lubuntu too
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @N0um3n0 [right click on the panel and option to configure panel, in miniapplications add …], window tiling is removed in 19.10
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ^ the point no. 3 there.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Till 19.04, there was a hack for it. Lxqt natively doesn't support it as of now.
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @The_LoudSpeaker [Till 19.04, there was a hack for it. Lxqt natively doesn't support it as of now.], 👍
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @ph88^ [<ph88^> kc2bez, that error has error code -22   i have  -19], it seems that 19 is also fixed with a bios update
<lubot> <ctisme> how to give the top priority on systemd for the selected services?
<ph88> how can i report a bug ??
<wxl> if you're having a problem related to bios updates, it's not a bug in *buntu
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1740316
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1740316 in linux (Ubuntu) "EDAC sbridge: Failed to register device with error -19" [Medium,Expired]
<ph88^> how can i report a bug ??
<wxl> what is the bug about?
<ph88^> wxl, that the login screen doesn't appear when vmwgfx is used on Lubuntu 19.04
<wxl> ph88^: that's a bug, most likely, against the kernel. you can boot up to your blank screen, open the virtual terminal, and run `ubuntu-bug linux`
<wxl> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ph88^> can't i do it on a website ?
<lubot> <lynorian> this brings up the website but gets log info on some stuff so is recommend that way
<ph88^> ok reported
<wxl> where 'tis?
<ph88^> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1832138
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1832138 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "Login screen never appears on vmwgfx using bionic kernel 4.15" [High,Fix released]
<wxl> you filed it against bionic but the issue is in 19.04/cosmic?
<ph88^> sorry wrong link
<ph88^> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1844728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1844728 in linux (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu 19.04 login screen doesn't appear when using vmwgfx" [Undecided,New]
<wxl> ph88^: you know..... one explanation for why ubuntu works might be the login manager. you should see if kubuntu 19.04 has the same problem, as it uses sddm, too.
<ph88^> oki
<lynorian> another thig might be if you try switching to lightdm might be  a workaround and will show it is  an sddm bug as well
#lubuntu 2019-09-20
<lubot> <ctisme> did anyone notice about this https://dpaste.de/g3Md
<lubot> <ctisme> @ctisme [did anyone notice about this https://dpaste.de/g3Md], imho the chromium-browse seems to be strange there
<lubot> <ctisme> cmiiw
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Did you install Chrome through the apt package manager?
<ph88_> how can i switch to lightdm ?
<lubot> <ctisme> @SamuelBanya [Did you install Chrome through the apt package manager?], yes
<lubot> <ctisme> how abt your @samue
<lubot> <ctisme> @samu
<lubot> <ctisme> @SamuelBanya
<lubot> <ctisme> what's the command on your output ?
<lubot> <ctisme> @ph88_ [<ph88_> how can i switch to lightdm ?], have you installed the lightdm?
<ph88_> ctisme, i didn't do nothing about it
<moveslow> Hello everyone. Can someone tell me where I can ask a question about internet connection on lubuntu? Or I can do it here? :)
<ph88_> here is good
<moveslow> Oh that's good. I'm using a USB 3G modem to connect to the internet, but I want to share the connection to the second PC(Wired connection). When I turn on "wired connection", then my Lubuntu can't connect my USB 3G modem, but if I'll turn off the wired connection, then I can use my USB 3G modem. Is there a way to use both wired connection and USB 3G modem at the same time?
<moveslow> So I'll be able to share my internet connection from first Notebook to the second one
<moveslow> Still can't find any info about this :(
<ph88_> moveslow, maybe have a read here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<moveslow> ph88_, Oh thank you! That's exactly what I need! Have a good day! :)
<pushEject> you guys help support elementry?
<wxl> no
<pushEject> k
#lubuntu 2019-09-21
<lubot> <ctisme> how to set the apps after open will open on all desktop automatically?
<wxl> @ctisme http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Applications
<wxl> just use <desktop>all</desktop>
<Sabandija> Hi, this channel is in english or spanish?
<kc2bez> Sabandija: this channel is English for Spanish join #lubuntu-es
<JohnGalt419> I have no idea what I'm doing LOL
<JohnGalt419> I feel like I'm in an AOL chat room again
<Raju> hi
<Raju> i am getting error during installation of lubantu 19.04
<Raju> Boost.Python error in job "bootloader".
<Raju> can anyone help
<kc2bez> Raju: Can you post a screenshot or pastebin the error?
<Raju> ok
<Raju> PFA
<Raju> i am not able to upload imge
<kc2bez> Ok, can you give more of the text?
<Raju> Boost.Python error in job "bootloader".Command 'grub-install --target=i386-pc --recheck --force /dev/mmcblk0' returned non-zero exit status 1.Installing for i386-pc platform. grub-install: error: cannot read `/dev/mmcblk0': Input/output error.Traceback:File "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/calamares/modules/bootloader/main.py", line 444, in run
<Raju> prepare_bootloader(fw_type)  File "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/calamares/modules/bootloader/main.py", line 411, in prepare_bootloader    install_grub(efi_directory, fw_type)  File "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/calamares/modules/bootloader/main.py", line 328, in install_grub    boot_loader["installPath"]])  File "<string>", line 5, in <module>
<Raju> earlier i was running win7
<tomreyn> Raju: are you intentionally installing to an SD card?
<kc2bez> Raju: If you are,  you need to unmount it before you start the installer.
<Raju> no i would like to install on internal hdd
<tomreyn> is there an sd card inserted?
<Raju> yes
<tomreyn> it will have been overwritten by now, i'm afraid
<tomreyn> unmount it using a file browser, then eject it, then reboot and restart the installation, making sure the correct target device is selected.
<Raju> ok
<Raju> i will try
<Raju> thanks
#lubuntu 2019-09-22
<lubot> <roheve> on my budget lenovo s100 laptop, the internal hd (32 GB) is seen as /dev/mmcblk0. The installation worked (not fine, because I had an issue with full disk encryption), but the system booted. Ik have UEFI 'on'  but secure boot 'off'. This laptop came with windows 10.
<lubot> <roheve> installed the lubuntu 19.04 version.
<diogenes_> roheve, that is not HDD that is a sort of SD type storage soldered on the motherboard.
<diogenes_> very slow and troublesome.
<lubot> <roheve> yes, it's fixed storage, soldered, and not upgradable, bit working fine now after some fideling, but different from the SD card. (but I am  not the one having this error message)
<lubot> <roheve> just checked and my  lubuntu install does not see the SD at all (if I look in /dev). also dmesg doet not report anything if I remove and insert the SD (but I do not need the  SD card, just an observation). it's just the onboard eMMC it sees, with 3 partitions on it created by the lubuntu 1904 installer for mmcblk0
<The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: how do I find if location services are on or off in disco dingo?
<wxl[m]> <The_LoudSpeaker "wxl: how do I find if location s"> You mean in the browser?
<The_LoudSpeaker> nope. in the terminal
<wxl[m]> Well AFAIK when your browser provides information based on your location, it's because it GeoIPs
<tomreyn> that'd be some website taking your ip address (from your http request) and running it against a geoip db .
<tomreyn> that's different from ubuntu's own location services running those lookups on the client
<tomreyn> apt-rdepends -r geoip-database
<tomreyn> + apt-rdepends -r libmaxminddb0
<lubot> <ctisme> @wxl [<wxl> @ctisme http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Applications], then openbox --restart … voilla it works
<doc499> i'm trying to mirror my laptop screen to my tv via hdmi cable, ubuntu forum says, "In display settings, choose mirrored display." How is it done in lubuntu?
<wxl> which version?
<wxl> you could always use `--same-as` with `xrandr` regardless
<doc499> wxl, 18.04 lts
<wxl> yeah most likely xrandr is your only option then
<doc499> wxl, i'm not familiar with that program...what would the command look like?
<doc499> to make sure the resolution matches too, etc
<wxl> well that's complicate
<wxl> here's how to use it generally https://askubuntu.com/questions/377937/how-to-set-a-custom-resolution#377944
<doc499> lxrandr doesn't have many options
<wxl> then this discusses mirroring https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/101490/mirror-dual-monitors-with-different-resolutions
<wxl> yeah well 18.04 is ancient software :/
<doc499> the thing is, i can see it displayed on the tv, it's just like a new instance, i.e. nothing i do on the computer is mirrored. anyway, i'll check out those links, and yeah, 18
<doc499> 18.04 is ancient software, but so is this laptop
<doc499> i'll upgrade it to the next lts next spring though
<wxl> 19.04 would work a lot better
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> 19.04 would work a lot better], +1
<wxl> this is super duper easy in 19.04, too
<wxl> it would take seconds versus what will likely end up being a good half hour or so
